# DLR REOPENING SUPERTHREAD (DL & DCA TBA; VGC POSTPONED; DTD OPENED 7/09/20 & BVS 11/19/20): KEEP CHECKING FIRST PAGE FOR OFFICIAL DLR UPDATES!



## theluckyrabbit

*Update 1/21/21:*
DVC has confirmed VGC cancellations through 2/11/21.
***************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 12/04/20:*
DVC postpones VGC reopening:
https://dvcfan.com/2020/12/04/disneys-grand-californian-resort-reopening-delayed/
DVC members with upcoming reservations at the VGC were sent the following email:

Dear DVC Member,

On December 3, the State of California announced new regional stay at home guidelines. As a result, we’re delaying the reopening of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa while we evaluate the guidance. Regrettably, your upcoming reservation has been cancelled.

We apologize for the inconvenience. As we anticipate high call volume in the days ahead, we encourage you to use the Disney Vacation Club website for general information. If you would like to book a new Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation or modify an existing reservation, you may do so through the Member Online Booking Tool.

While we know this news is disappointing, we look forward to when we can welcome you back home and make magical memories together once more.

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club

**************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 12/03/20:*
New Expiration Date Information for Disneyland Theme Park Tickets:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-provides-update-on-theme-park-ticket-expiration/
***************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/13/2020:*
*Executive: Disneyland, California Adventure Expected To Remain Closed Until 2021*

Link to story

*ANAHEIM (CBSLA)* — *Disney expects to keep its Anaheim theme parks closed until 2021*, according to a call the company’s executives had with analysts.

Disneyland and California Adventure are expected to stay closed through “at least the end of the first fiscal quarter,” Christine McCarthy, Disney’s senior executive vice president and chief financial officer, said an earnings call Thursday. That would keep the Anaheim theme parks shuttered through at least March of 2021.

****************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/09/20:*
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 12/31/20. There are no new on site reservations for 2021 at this time. VGC will reopen on 12/06/20. 

****************************************************************************************************************************************
DVC members have been sent the following email:

Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,

The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort remain closed and will reopen at a later date. Due to the resort closure, your upcoming resort reservation has been automatically cancelled. Any Points used for your reservation will be returned in the manner they were used to book your stay.

Borrowed points used for your cancelled reservation will be returned to the use year they were borrowed from. For more information regarding the phased reopening and important travel information, please visit DisneyVacationClub.com.

We're very sorry for any disappointment this may cause but look forward to welcoming you and your family back home in the future.

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club

*********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 9/10/20:*
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 9/26/20. Some DVC reservations have been cancelled beyond that date. New on site reservations now start at 10/01/20. 
*******************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 9/03/20:*
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 9/19/20.  And new on site hotel reservations now start at 10/01/20.
*******************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 9/01/20*
No OFFICIAL hotel cancellation emails this week, but some guests have been told that their on site/DVC reservations have been cancelled through 9/25/20. Other guests still have their September reservations in their accounts. 
******************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 8/20/20:*
DLR on site hotel stays cancelled through 9/12/20 (from an email sent to TAs and on site guests). WDTC not booking reservations before 9/16/20.

******************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 6/24/20:*
*DLR Parks and Hotels (GCH & PPH) Opening Delayed. See second paragraph below.*




****************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 6/24/20:*
Disneyland Resort Pushes Back Reopening for Theme Parks and Hotels

*Update 6/19/20:*
*UPDATE: Disneyland Gets Approval to Reopen Downtown Disney, Hotels in July*
*****************************************************************************************************************************
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
*Last Updated: June 24, 2020*

Reopening of Downtown Disney District Set to Begin July 9

*The Downtown Disney District will begin reopening on July 9.*
*The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort remain closed and will reopen at a later date.*
*Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park remain closed and will reopen at a later date, pending state and local government approvals.*
Upon reopening, certain parks, hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. View important details.
An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present. View important details.
******************************************************************************************************************************
*6/10/20*
*Disneyland Resort Proposes Plans to Begin Phased Reopening July 9, with Proposed Reopening of Theme Parks July 17*

*Disneyland Resort More Disneyland Resort Stories*




Wed, June 10, 2020
*Disneyland Resort Proposes Plans to Begin Phased Reopening July 9, with Proposed Reopening of Theme Parks July 17*




by Michael Ramirez, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort
Sixty-five years to the date after the historic opening of Disneyland park, *we are planning to open our theme park gates once again on July 17, 2020*, welcoming guests back to the Disneyland Resort.
Disney Parks, Experiences and Products today announced proposed plans for a phased reopening of the Disneyland Resort. Pending state and local government approvals, *Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel plan to reopen on July 23*, and *Disneyland park and Disney California Adventure park will plan to reopen on July 17*. Additionally, *Downtown Disney District will begin reopening on July 9*.
Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements and promote physical distancing, *the Disneyland Resort will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests, including Annual Passholders, to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance*. Theme park reservations will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon. At this time, there will also be a temporary pause on new ticket sales and Annual Passport sales and renewals. Additional details will be available soon. *Please check Disneyland.com for the most current information.*
Once approved, the Disneyland Resort will reopen with enhanced health and safety measures. In addition, a Guest Experience Team will be available throughout the parks and Downtown Disney District to assist guests with questions regarding these new policies.
Certain experiences that draw large group gatherings – such as parades and nighttime spectaculars – will return at a later date. While character meet and greets will be temporarily unavailable, characters will be in the parks in new ways to entertain and delight guests.
Pending governmental approval, Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel and Disney Vacation Club Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa are planned to reopen to guests and members starting on July 23. Plans to support physical distancing as well as increased cleaning measures, along with a number of other health and safety protocols, will be implemented as part of the phased reopening of the hotels and the Vacation Club.
Downtown Disney District will begin reopening on July 9 in line with the state’s reopening guidelines, with its unique variety of shopping and dining experiences, including the flagship World of Disney store. With the health of guests and Disney cast members at the forefront of planning, several operational changes will be implemented based on guidance from health authorities to promote physical distancing and cleanliness throughout the Downtown Disney District.
Additional information on enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations will be shared soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as the Disneyland Resort monitors conditions and receives guidance from health and government authorities.
Disneyland holds a special place in the hearts of people around the world. It was created as a place where family members of all ages could have fun together – a place to “_leave today and enter the world of yesterday, tomorrow and fantasy_.” Sixty-five years later it still is.
It’s time for magic – and we look forward to welcoming you back.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*Update: 10/20/20*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318644525565321217
***************************************************************************************************************************************
*[6/10/20* The Magic is Returning] Reopening 1.0

*Disneyland Resort More Disneyland Resort Stories*




Wed, June 10, 2020
*The Magic is Returning*




by Josh D'Amaro, Chairman, Disney Parks, Experiences and Products
With the announcement of the proposed reopening dates for the Disneyland Resort, we are one more exciting step closer to reopening all of our Disney parks and experiences around the world.  Throughout the past few weeks, we have reopened Shanghai Disneyland, Disney Springs and several Disney stores, and set dates for both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resorts, with more announcements coming soon.
We are purposefully taking baby steps during this very intentional phased approach.  As one of the first major theme parks to close our operations and the last to reopen, we have been deliberate about keeping the health and safety of our cast, guests and local communities top of mind. And as we look forward to bringing our cast members back to work, and welcoming you back as cherished guests – we know it will take all of us working together responsibly to recapture the magic.
We’re fortunate to be guided by a talented team of professionals who’ve helped us implement a variety of new health and safety measures reflecting the guidance of local health and government authorities. These are designed with both the cast and guests in mind for the unique environments of each of our parks, resorts and stores.
While certain aspects of your visit may change, I assure you the quality of our storytelling, magic of our experiences and the caliber of our cast members has not. We recognize the trust that you have in the Disney brand, and we will continue to earn your trust every day.
My confidence comes in part from all of the hard work our teams have been doing behind the scenes in the past few months… as well as by the early successes we have seen at Shanghai Disneyland, the first of our theme parks to reopen. Guest satisfaction has been extremely high, and we will continue to make sure that as we bring back experiences, our attention to promoting your safety, maintaining your trust and providing unique ways for you to come together with family and friends to create new memories remains high as well.
Walt Disney once said that it takes people to make the dream a reality, and as we prepare ourselves to reopen his original park, I want you to know how eternally grateful I am for all of you who have made Disney parks, stores, hotels, cruise lines, guided tours and vacation properties part of your lives, as well as for the cast members, crew members, Imagineers, and employees who have brought them to life for the past 65 years.
I know this has been a difficult year due to the impacts of COVID-19, but I can’t help but feel a great sense of hope and optimism. And like many of you, I look forward to hearing the laughter and seeing the joy of families making memories together… and I can’t wait to see you when the magic returns to all of our parks and resorts.
Be well,
Josh


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*Update 1/21/21:*
DVC has confirmed VGC cancellations through 2/11/21.
*************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 12/04/20:*
DVC has postponed the VGC reopening:
https://dvcfan.com/2020/12/04/disneys-grand-californian-resort-reopening-delayed/
DVC members with upcoming VGC reservations were sent the following email:

Dear DVC Member,

On December 3, the State of California announced new regional stay at home guidelines. As a result, we’re delaying the reopening of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa while we evaluate the guidance. Regrettably, your upcoming reservation has been cancelled.

We apologize for the inconvenience. As we anticipate high call volume in the days ahead, we encourage you to use the Disney Vacation Club website for general information. If you would like to book a new Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation or modify an existing reservation, you may do so through the Member Online Booking Tool.

While we know this news is disappointing, we look forward to when we can welcome you back home and make magical memories together once more.

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club

***************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/09/20:*
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 12/31/20. There are no new on site reservations for 2021 at this time. VGC will reopen on 12/06/20.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/travel-information/
****************************************************************************************************************************************
DVC members have been sent the following email:

Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,

The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort remain closed and will reopen at a later date. Due to the resort closure, your upcoming resort reservation has been automatically cancelled. Any Points used for your reservation will be returned in the manner they were used to book your stay.

Borrowed points used for your cancelled reservation will be returned to the use year they were borrowed from. For more information regarding the phased reopening and important travel information, please visit DisneyVacationClub.com.

We're very sorry for any disappointment this may cause but look forward to welcoming you and your family back home in the future.

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club
**********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 9/10/20:*
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 9/26/20. Some DVC reservations have been cancelled beyond that date. New on site reservations now start at 10/01/20.
************************************************************************************************************************************
Update 9/03/20:
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 9/19/20. And new on site reservations now start at 10/01/20.
******************************************************************************************************************************
Update 9/01/20:
No OFFICIAL hotel cancellation emails this week, but some guests have been told that their on site/DVC reservations have been cancelled through 9/25/20. Other guests still have their September reservations in their accounts.
*****************************************************************************************************************************
Update 8/20/20:
DLR on site hotel stays cancelled through 9/12/20 (from an email sent to TAs and on site guests). WDTC not booking reservations before 9/16/20.
*****************************************************************************************************************************
*6/10/20*
An Update on Disney Resort Hotels from Katie Kelly, Vice President of Worldwide Safety Services

*Magic Moments More Magic Moments Stories*




Wed, June 10, 2020
*An Update on Disney Resort Hotels from Katie Kelly, Vice President of Worldwide Safety Services*




by Katie Kelly, Vice President, Worldwide Safety Services at Disney Parks
Dear Guests,
As we look towards reopening our parks and resorts around the world, your wellbeing – and the wellbeing of our cast members – is one of our top priorities. In March, we began the phased reopening of Shanghai Disney Resort, and on May 20, we took another step as guests returned to shop and dine at Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort. Just as we’ve started making plans for our theme parks, we are also making plans for our domestic hotels and Disney Vacation Club resorts. With that in mind, we wanted to share what you can expect when you book a stay at a Disney Resort hotel.*
As Disney’s Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel shared in her previous update, our health and safety team has taken a close look at the experiences at our hotels, from resort and room cleaning to check-in, dining and entertainment, so you can have a magical visit with peace of mind. During your stay, you’ll find updates and enhancements made with health and safety in mind, in line with the guidance of health and government authorities.
At the Resort
Staying with confidence starts at check-in, with options to use Online Check-in service at select locations and meet your Bell Services Cast Member and luggage at your room with redesigned bell services.
Throughout Disney Resort hotels, we’re increasing cleaning in high-traffic areas such as elevators and escalators, handrails, benches, tables, handles, restrooms, and more. We’ve also expanded the number of hand sanitizer locations across the property.
At our restaurants, lobbies, pools, fitness centers, and other public areas, we’re looking at adjusting services to enable preventive measures and physical distancing, including reducing capacity where appropriate and implementing enhanced cleaning measures.
We’re using technology to aid us in these efforts, with limited-contact services in place at our shopping and dining locations, with Mobile Order, cashless options and Magic Bands.**
In Your Room
Before arrival, every room will be given an enhanced cleaning. During your stay, a light cleaning service (including removal of trash and replenishment of towels and amenities) will be offered every other day.***
Our housekeeping cast members will receive training on increased cleaning measures throughout the resort hotel and for each guest room, including updated practices for cleaning tools and managing in-room amenities, linens, luggage, and more.




Of course, we all have an important role to play in promoting health and safety. We are asking our guests to help, by washing your hands frequently with soap and water; following physical distancing and other guidelines when you visit; and rescheduling your visit if you or a member of your party feel ill or are subject to quarantine or other travel restrictions.
We’ll share more information about the health and safety measures at Disney Resort hotels with you ahead of your visit – and continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as appropriate.
While our new experience may be a little different from the last time you stayed with us, a magical and memorable visit awaits you at our Disney Resort hotels. We’re looking forward to welcoming you – see you real soon!
Katie Kelly
Vice President of Worldwide Safety Services
Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products

_*Domestic owned-and-operated Disney Resort hotels only. 
**Available at Walt Disney World Resort only.
***Disney Vacation Club members will receive their traditional housekeeping service._


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*UPDATE 1/14/21:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601

Disney's new webpage with information on ending the current AP program and information on refunds: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/annual-passholder-refund-information/

For help with AP Refund questions:  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKIi3joh8Cv/


AP "Sunsetting" FAQs:  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKFzrNrBM_q/

*********************************************************************************************************************************
Update 11/11/20:
We have a report in the Flex Pass Superthead of a requested AP refund being posted. If you requested an AP refund, start checking your credit card statement to see if your refund is there. (*ETA 1/09/21: *Please see this thread for more AP refund information: AP Partial Refund Question and Answers...?)

APs who requested and have received refunds have been sent the following email:

Dear Valued Annual Passholder,
Thank you for your patience as we work through this unprecedented time. Your request for a refund in lieu of extension of your Annual Passport expiration date has been processed, and we will issue a refund based on the number of access days that would have been available to you from March 14, 2020, the date that the _Disneyland_® Resort Theme Parks were completely closed, through your current Passport expiration date. If you had any add-on entitlements attached to your Passport – such as parking – applicable refunds for these entitlements will be included in the refund amount.
The refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue the refund to the original form of payment for the purchaser of the Passport.
If you have any questions, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-7277. We do anticipate a heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
Thank you for being an important member of our Disneyland Resort Community.
Disneyland Resort Annual Passport Team

*****************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 10/22/20:*

Email sent to Annual Passholders:​


​






​
​
Dear Valued Annual Passholder,

You may have seen that theme park reopening guidelines were released by the State of California and that parks like _Disneyland_® Resort were placed in the most restrictive tier. Despite our proven ability to operate with responsible health and safety protocols in place for our Cast Members and Guests, this news from the governor’s office means that our theme parks will not be reopening as soon as we had hoped.

After an already incredibly difficult month for the _Disneyland_ Resort, we are heartbroken and disappointed, and understand you may feel the same. We want to thank you immensely for your patience since our closure and let you know that we continue to think about you as our valued Annual Passholders.

While we work to understand the implications of this and determine what it means for our Annual Passport program, we know that you have many questions and given the latest guidance from the state, we will have more to share with you on the future of our AP Program soon. We also want you to know that the efforts to reopen _Disneyland_ Resort will continue as we work to seek solutions to bring our Cast back to work, get our local economy moving and share the magic and joy of our theme parks once again.

We thank you for your patience with us during this incredibly challenging time and for being important members of our _Disneyland _Resort community. We will be in touch with you as soon as we can to share more details. If you have any questions, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-PASS (7277).

Disneyland Resort Annual Passport Team​



​
​
©Disney​





*************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 9/21/20:*
If you are on the monthly payment plan and are being told over the phone that you can no longer choose either the extension or the partial refund, see posts #769 & #774 on page 39 of this superthread for help.
************************************************************************************************************************************
*Basic Summary of What We Know About AP Options as of 9/17/20:*
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-d48812192d-96199085****************************************************************************************************************************************
*AP Update 7/07/20:*

Email sent to APs:














Dear Valued Passholder,

From all of us at the _Disneyland_ Resort, thank you for your continued patience and understanding during this unprecedented time. We cannot wait to welcome you back.

As you may have heard, the state of California recently indicated that it will not issue theme park reopening guidelines until sometime after July 4. Given the time required for us to recall thousands of cast members and restart our business, we had no choice but to delay the reopening of our theme parks until we receive state and local government approvals. *Unfortunately, we do not have a new reopening date to share at this time.*

*With this, details about the new theme park reservation system and updates on Annual Passholder program options have also been delayed.* We recognize you may have questions, and we will provide you with this information as soon we can.

Despite these delays, we are still very excited to welcome you back to the Downtown Disney District on July 9! The reopening will feature many favorite shopping and dining experiences, including the flagship World of Disney store. We can’t wait to see you there!

We truly appreciate you as a passholder, and we look forward to welcoming you home to make some magic again real soon.


********************************************************************************************************************************
*AP Update 6/18/20:*


Email sent to APs:Dear Valued Annual Passholder,

Recently, we shared some big news about the _Disneyland_®Resort, including proposed plans to welcome guests back to the theme parks as part of a phased reopening planned to begin on July 9, pending state and local government approvals.

As we reopen, our theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements.

To foster recommended physical distancing during this unprecedented time, *we will soon be introducing a new theme park reservation system and requiring our guests including all Annual Passholders to make advance reservations for their park visits*. Additional information will be provided soon with details of what the new reservation system will mean for Passholders and updates on upcoming Annual Passholder program options.

*As a reminder, Annual Passport sales for the Disneyland®Resort have been put on a temporary pause and will not be available for purchase, renewals, or upgrades at this time.*

We truly value the role our Passholders play in making the _Disneyland_® Resort experience so magical and we look forward to welcoming you back. We recognize that you may have many questions and there will be additional information to come soon. Thank you for your patience as we continue to work through the changes required to reopen our theme parks.

******************************************************************************************************************************
*6/10/20*

HT: @hiroMYhero:

Ticket and AP sales, renewals too, suspended:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270840062641680384


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*Please note reopening dates (Updated 6/24/20):*
*DL & DCA    TBA
DTD     7/09/20 (beginning of reopening)
PPH & GCH    TBA*
*DLH     TBA (rumored 10/01/20)*

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
*Last Updated: June 24, 2020*

*It’s Time for Magic – Disneyland Resort Is Reopening!*

*A phased reopening of a reimagined Disneyland Resort will begin on July 9, 2020. Learn what you can expect during your next visit—and be sure to check back here as information is updated often.*
*Last Updated: June 24, 2020*


*We Welcome You Back to the Disneyland Resort*

*The Downtown Disney District will begin reopening on July 9. Learn what you can expect during your next visit.*
*The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort remain closed and will reopen at a later date.*
*Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park remain closed and will reopen at a later date, pending state and local government approvals.*
*Enhanced Health and Safety Measures*

We recognize that the COVID-19 situation is constantly evolving, which is why our reopening approach is deliberately fluid and phased, and there are many factors that are helping us determine the timing of when various aspects of our business will reopen in a responsible way. In addition to following existing state and local guidelines, which continue to evolve, we currently are working with our unions to responsibly and thoughtfully implement new health and safety measures for Cast Members. These enhanced health and safety measures include:

*Enhanced Protective Measures: We will require mandatory face coverings for both Cast Members and Guests*, with the addition of hand-washing stations and physical barriers, where appropriate.
Physical Distancing: We will reduce theme park capacity to enable physical distancing and add appropriate signs to help Guests move responsibly throughout the property.
Temperature Checks: All Guests will undergo temperature screenings prior to entering the Downtown Disney District or the theme parks; in addition, health screenings and temperature checks will be required daily for Cast Members.
Limited-Contact Enhancements: We are recommending cashless transactions and we will reduce Cast Member and Guest interactions with helpful technology, including the expansion of Mobile Order in our Disneyland app, Apple Pay and more.
Enhanced Cleaning and Sanitation: We will build upon our existing standards of cleaning with heightened protocols.
While it may be a bit different from the last time you visited, we’ve come up with new ways to create magical moments together—and memories to treasure forever.
*Reopening with a New Park Reservation System*
The Disneyland Resort will reopen with some important updates to promote physical distancing, including:

Park Reservations: Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements and promote physical distancing, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests, including Annual Passholders, to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. Theme park reservations will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
New Ticket Sales: At this time, we are also temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Annual Passport sales and renewals. Additional details will be provided soon.
The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort remain closed and will reopen at a later date.
Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park remain closed and will reopen at a later date, pending state and local government approvals.
Upon reopening, certain theme parks, hotels, restaurants and other locations may be limited in capacity and subject to restricted availability or even closure based on guidance from health experts and government officials. Furthermore, certain attractions, experiences, services and amenities will be modified, have limited availability or remain closed. Park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. We will provide more information as it becomes available. We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds. Please also see our policies regarding cancellations by Guests.
Additionally, select attractions and certain experiences that draw large group gatherings—such as parades and nighttime spectaculars—will return at a later date. While character meet-and-greets will be temporarily unavailable, Characters will be in our parks in new ways to entertain and delight our Guests. The Disneyland Resort will also have capacity measures in place, as well as limitations on parking and operating hours.
Given this unprecedented situation, we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate through this process as responsibly as we can. Additional measures and procedures will be announced closer to the opening date.
Learn about other reopening-related updates.
*





 COVID-19 Warning*

We have taken enhanced health and safety measures—for you, our other Guests and Cast Members—and we ask that you follow all posted instructions while visiting the Disneyland Resort.
However, an inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 currently exists in any public place where people are present. COVID-19 is an extremely contagious disease that can lead to severe illness and death. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, senior citizens and Guests with underlying medical conditions are especially vulnerable.
By visiting the Disneyland Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*UPDATE 10/07/20:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314023556720648192*************************************************************************************************************************************
*UPDATE 7/27/20: New Mask/Face Coverings Guidelines*
Face Coverings

All Guests ages 2 and older are required to bring and wear face coverings when visiting the Downtown Disney District.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
At this time, neck gaiters, open-chin triangle bandanas, and face coverings containing valves, mesh material or holes of any kind are not acceptable face coverings.
Guests may remove their face covering while actively eating or drinking outside, stationary and maintaining appropriate physical distancing from others.
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.

*********************************************************************************************************************************
*UPDATE 7/07/20:*





Tue, July 7, 2020   *Disney Parks Commitment to Health & Safety Measures*




by Dr. Pamela Hymel, Disney Parks Chief Medical Officer
As we continue the phased reopenings of our parks and resorts across the world, promoting health and safety for our guests, cast members, and the larger community is a responsibility we take very seriously.
On Saturday, we will continue the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort, marking the first of our domestic theme parks to welcome guests back to the magic. While we await California guidelines for reopening Disneyland Resort, and will adjust as necessary, we wanted to share more information on our approach to health and safety in the Disneyland and Walt Disney World theme parks.




We remain deeply committed to focusing on your well-being when you visit or work at Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resorts. From increased cleaning and disinfecting across our parks and resorts, to updated health and safety policies, we have reimagined the Disney experience so we can all enjoy the magic responsibly. We implemented our health and safety measures after considering the guidance of government and local health authorities, including the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), in addition to the U.S. Travel Association and Disney’s team of health experts.
Together, we are a Disney family, and while COVID-19, and the risk of contracting it, is present in public places, there are many important ways that we can all help promote each other’s safety.  As we implement our guidelines at our parks and resorts, we want to thank our guests and cast members for all they do to care for one another by doing their part.
1.  Health & Wellness
At Disney, our approach emphasizes a combination of measures to help reduce risk in the carefully managed environment of our parks and resorts.

Limited and carefully managed attendance: All guests will be required to make advanced ticket purchases and reservations.
Reduced capacity and physical distancing: We’re reducing capacity by letting fewer people enter our parks and are adjusting experiences to allow for physical distancing, a key measure reinforced by the CDC. This includes physical distancing in dining experiences, attractions, queues and other locations. Additionally, physical barriers have been installed in areas where physical distancing may be difficult to maintain, like cash registers.
Temperature checks: Quick temperature checks are required for all guests at entry to our theme parks.
Face coverings_:_ We will be requiring both cast members and guests ages two and older to wear a face covering – unless swimming or when eating or drinking – and enforcing this policy across our parks and resorts.
Handwashing and hand sanitizer: We have increased the number of hand sanitizer locations and handwashing stations throughout our parks and resorts.
First Aid locations_:_ Our first aid locations are staffed by experienced nursing staff and have updated their protocols for responding to symptoms of illness.
2. Cleaning & Disinfecting
We’ve updated our already high standards for cleanliness across our parks and resorts, with a special emphasis on areas such as attractions, queues, dining, lobbies, transportation and other common spaces.

Increased cleaning & disinfecting: We’re increasing the frequency of cleaning, especially for frequently-touched surfaces and high-traffic areas. Following park close, each park will receive an enhanced cleaning before guests arrive the next day.
New procedures for resort stays: In addition to increasing cleaning in areas such as elevators and escalators, handrails, tables, handles, and restrooms, we’ve updated our procedures for guest rooms at our owned-and-operated Walt Disney World hotels. Before arrival, every room will be given an enhanced cleaning and a light cleaning service (including removal of trash and replenishment of towels and amenities) will be offered every other day during the stay.
3. Technology Solutions
We are tapping into Disney innovation to help promote health and safety for our guests and cast members.

Disney apps: With the My Disney Experience and Disneyland apps our guests already know and love, guests can view hand sanitizer locations, explore digital menus, and more.
Limited-contact options: From Mobile Order and cashless payments, to Walt Disney World’s MagicBands and online check-in at select locations, we’re offering technology solutions that can make it easier for our guests to minimize contact and maintain physical distancing.
4. Cast Member Training & Workplace Safety
Safety starts with our cast, and we’ve adopted a number of new policies and practices for cast members at work.

Training: Cast members are receiving additional training on both new measures and the continued importance of personal health and hygiene, such as handwashing and of course, staying home when ill. For some, this includes training on how to help everyone who visits to follow new health and safety measures, including wearing a face covering and maintaining physical distancing.
Workplace health and safety: We’ve increased the frequency of cleaning in work areas, adjusted our work practices to promote physical distancing, and introduced new protocols for temperature checks and face coverings.
Health screenings: Cast members will self-screen for temperature and symptoms of illness before each shift and will stay home if they are not feeling well.
5. Working Together
Because each of us shares a responsibility for the health of our community, we’re making resources available to make guests aware of our new policies, so they too can do their part.

Guest communication: We’re proactively sharing information with guests about what to expect ahead of their visit to support their planning. In our parks and resorts, we have added signage about personal health and hygiene measures, physical distancing, and more.
Following our guidelines: A special group of cast members will also be present in the parks to explain our new procedures, answer questions guests may have, and encourage everyone to follow these measures to promote the well-being of us all.
“Together We Can Make Today Incredible” campaign: In June, we introduced “Together We Can Make Today Incredible,” a health and safety campaign that spotlights healthy behaviors featuring fan-favorite characters from the Incredibles animated movies. The campaign emphasizes that everyone has an important role to play in health and safety while engaging guests in a uniquely Disney way.
We’re looking forward to upholding this plan each day, and to the return of our guests and cast members to our parks and resorts.
If you have additional questions about a specific experience, we hope that you’ll explore the resources below:

Walt Disney World: Know Before You Go
Walt Disney World Resort Hotels: Know Before You Go
Disney Springs: Know Before You Go
Downtown Disney District: Know Before You Go
Reopening Disney Parks – Our Continued Focus on Health and Safety, _Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel_
An Update on Disney Resort Hotels, _Vice President of Worldwide Safety Services Katie Kelly_
When you’re ready to join us at your favorite Disney destinations, we’re excited to welcome you back. Until then, be well – see you soon!




Dr. Pamela Hymel
Chief Medical Officer
Disney Parks, Experiences and Products


*****************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 6/18/20

More Vacation Planning Stories*




Thu, June 18, 2020
*Reopening Disney Parks – Our Continued Focus on Health and Safety*




by Dr. Pamela Hymel, Disney Parks Chief Medical Officer
_An Update on Disney Parks from Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel_
Dear Guests,
As we continue with the phased reopening of Disney locations around the world, I wanted to update you on our plans and the principles that guide us as we welcome guests back to the magic.
Josh D’Amaro, our Chairman of Disney Parks, Experiences and Products, said it best when he spoke about the trust you have in the Disney brand. As we prepare for the reopening of our destinations, this is a responsibility we take very seriously. We know what a privilege it is to continue to earn your trust every day.
Our domestic theme parks were among the first to close earlier this year and they will be among the last to reopen when guests return in July in California, pending state and local government approvals, and in Florida. Disney parks have always been places for families to gather, to celebrate important moments in their lives, and to make memories that will last a lifetime. This legacy of integrity, care, and community is what guides us as we prepare for the return of our cast members and guests.
What to Expect at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort
We’re taking a multi-pronged approach to our reopening, after considering the guidance of various governmental authorities and health agencies, including the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and recommendations from our team of health and safety experts. We’re also actively working with industry groups and research universities to discuss best practices.
*At both parks, this includes reducing capacity; temperature checks for guests prior to entering our theme parks; increasing cleaning and disinfecting, especially in high-traffic areas; adjusting experiences to accommodate physical distancing; requiring face coverings for guests 2 and older; and empowering our guests with options like contactless payments and easy access to handwashing and hand sanitizer locations.*
Our deliberate and phased approach at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort emphasizes multiple layers of health and safety measures. And as always, our cast members are at the center of our approach. We’ve already adopted a number of important guidelines for cast members at work at the Walt Disney World Resort, such as increasing the frequency of cleaning in work areas, adjusting our work practices to promote physical distancing, requiring temperature checks and wearing face coverings. We are also working with our unions to responsibly and thoughtfully implement these health and safety guidelines at the Disneyland Resort. As reopening approaches, we’re providing our cast with additional training on both new measures and the continued importance of personal health best practices, such as handwashing, covering coughs and of course, staying home when ill.
Promote Safety Together
Many of the actions we all take in our daily lives to help reduce the risk of spread of COVID-19 are designed to help protect not only ourselves, but others as well. For example, I wear a face covering in public spaces because it may help protect _you_, and in turn, you wear a face covering because it may help protect _me_.
When you wear a face covering during your visit, wash your hands frequently with soap and water, or even make the important decision to reschedule to another day if you’re not feeling well, you help make the experience safer for everyone.
This shared responsibility is an important strategy to help reduce the risk of infection. And so, when you join us for the first time after reopening, you will find not only enhanced health and safety measures, but also a special group of cast members that are trained to share information about our new policies. They will be available to explain our new procedures, answer questions guests may have, and encourage everyone to follow these measures so we can all have a safer visit to the parks.
We hope you’ll also be interested in our new Incredibles-themed health and safety campaign . This campaign spotlights healthy behaviors that can help everyone have a magical experience, featuring beloved characters from the Incredibles animated movies.
The Magic Returns
We are looking forward to celebrating the return of Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort with our cast members, our guests and our communities next month.
As exciting as this moment is for all of us, we are still in the early days of our phased approach. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments based on the guidance of local government and health authorities. And in the coming weeks, we will share additional details about the policies and procedures that our guests can expect when we reopen our domestic theme parks.
We will do some things differently when we return, but what has not changed is the special Disney magic that awaits you at each of our destinations around the world.
On behalf of the entire Disney family, be well and take care. We can’t wait to welcome you back very soon!
Dr. Pamela Hymel
Chief Medical Officer
Disney Parks, Experiences and Products


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*Update 12/04/20:*
New Regional Safer At Home Regulation for the State of CA (which does affect L.A. County and OC):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334641978730921985
************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/27/20:*
New _Safer at Home_ regulations for Los Angeles County from 11/30/20 through 12/20/20:
(Note that this does not affect Orange County, CA.)

http://www.publichealth.lacounty.go...ail.cfm?unit=media&ou=ph&prog=media&prid=2830

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332469950221479939
*************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/23/20:*
https://www.flylax.com/travelsafely
*ATTENTION ALL PASSENGERS ARRIVING INTO LOS ANGELES*
To help stop the spread of COVID-19, Los Angeles is requiring all travelers entering the city from another state or country to fill out an online form, acknowledging that they have read and understood California’s travel advisory, which states that “Persons arriving in California from other states or countries, including returning California residents, should practice self-quarantine for 14 days after arrival.”

Travelers over the age of 16 must submit this form online prior to or upon arrival at Los Angeles International Airport, Van Nuys Airport, or Union Station. The form can be found at travel.lacity.org. Failure to submit the form is punishable by a fine of up to $500.

Persons arriving in California from other states or countries, including returning California residents, should practice self-quarantine for 14 days after arrival. These persons should limit their interactions to their immediate household. This recommendation does not apply to individuals who cross state or country borders for essential travel which includes work and study, critical infrastructure support, economic services and supply chains, health, immediate medical care, and safety and security.

***************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/19/20:*
https://www.gov.ca.gov/2020/11/19/s...tay-at-home-order-to-slow-spread-of-covid-19/
****************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/16/20:
Note: The following guidance supersedes face coverings guidance released on June 18, 2020. This updated guidance mandates that a face covering is required at all times when outside of the home, with some exceptions.*

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/guidance-for-face-coverings.aspx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274125764699414528
***************************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 6/18/20
From the State of CA:*
    https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH%20Document%20Library/COVID-19/Guidance-for-Face-Coverings_06-18-2020.pdf

*People in California must wear face coverings when they are in the high-risk situations listed below:*

*Inside of, or in line to enter, any indoor public space; 1*
*Obtaining services from the healthcare sector in settings including, but not limited to, a hospital, pharmacy, medical clinic, laboratory, physician or dental office, veterinary clinic, or blood bank;2*
*Waiting for or riding on public transportation or paratransit or while in a taxi, private car service, or ride-sharing vehicle;*
*Engaged in work, whether at the workplace or performing work off-site, when:*
*Interacting in-person with any member of the public;*
*Working in any space visited by members of the public, regardless of whether anyone from the public is present at the time;*

************************************************************************************************************
6/18/20*
Californians must wear face masks in public under coronavirus order issued by Newsom


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*More Information and Recent Updates on DTD Can Be Found Here:* Get Excited: Downtown Disney Has Now Reopened Superthread!
*********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 12/05/20:*
Changes to DTD/BVS starting 12/07/20 according to the new CA Regional Stay At Home Order:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/select-disneyland-dining-locations-closing-december-7th/
*********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/25/20:*
New Hours for DTD: 11/27/20 - 12/30/20  9 am - 9 pm. 12/24 & NYE  9 am - 8 pm. 

********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 11/19/20:*
https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneylandcalifornia/take-a-peek-at-the-holiday-dressed-buena-vista-street/
********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 10/23/20:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319690987535429632
*********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 8/01/20: New Weekend Hours for DTD*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289608800031240193
********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 7/27/20: (See Section on Face Coverings)*

*Downtown Disney District: Know Before You Go*

*A phased reopening of the Downtown Disney District has begun. Learn what you can expect during your next visit—and be sure to check back here as information is updated often.*
*Learn About Our Other Updated Experiences.

Welcoming You Back to the Downtown Disney District*

A variety of shopping and dining experiences has begun to reopen at the Downtown Disney District, including the World of Disney store.
We have implemented new health and safety measures based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and appropriate government agencies.
For Cast Members, Operating Participant employees and Guests, there are 6 key things to expect when visiting the Downtown Disney District:

Parking at the Simba Lot only and clearly defined entrances to the Downtown Disney District
Temperature screenings prior to entry
Face coverings are required for Guests ages 2 and older
Physical distancing measures, including physically-distanced queues and seating, and physical barriers at select locations
Temporary operations modifications, including reduced hours at select locations and the suspension of entertainment offerings and high-touch interactive areas
An increased focus on cleaning and sanitation, including the addition of hand-washing stations and hand sanitizers in key areas
Since many of these measures are new, and may evolve, we want to be sure Guests, Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are aware of all these changes before they arrive.

*





 COVID-19 Warning*

We have taken enhanced health and safety measures—for you, our other Guests and Cast Members—and we ask that you follow all posted instructions while visiting the Disneyland Resort.
However, an inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 currently exists in any public place where people are present. COVID-19 is an extremely contagious disease that can lead to severe illness and death. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, senior citizens and Guests with underlying medical conditions are especially vulnerable.
By visiting the Disneyland Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19.

*Guest Parking and Entrances*

During this initial reopening phase, Guests will be instructed to self-park in the Simba Parking Lot and make their way to the Downtown Disney District entrance adjacent to the Disneyland Hotel, near Earl of Sandwich. All other Guest parking locations are closed. Parking at the Simba Parking Lot is complimentary; however, this offering is temporary.
Rideshare drop-offs are at the Harbor Boulevard Guest drop-off and pick-up location, or at the Downtown Disney District Guest drop-off and pick-up location on Downtown Drive.

*Temperature and Security Screenings*

All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings prior to entering the Downtown Disney District.

Guest Screenings: During this initial reopening period, Guests will undergo temperature screenings in front of the designated Downtown Disney District security screening location. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening. A Guest with a temperature of 100.4 F or above—in addition to everyone in the Guest’s traveling party—will not be allowed entry.
Employee Screenings: Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are required to complete a health screening and temperature check prior to coming to work.

*Enhanced Cleanliness Procedures*

We’ve increased cleaning procedures in high-traffic areas such as handrails, benches, tables, handles, restrooms and more. Additionally, the Downtown Disney District has reopened with hand sanitizer and hand-washing locations, and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting. These locations are in addition to our existing Downtown Disney District restroom facilities.

*Face Coverings*

All Guests ages 2 and older are required to bring and wear face coverings when visiting the Downtown Disney District.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
*At this time, neck gaiters, open-chin triangle bandanas, and face coverings containing valves, mesh material or holes of any kind are not acceptable face coverings.*
Guests may remove their face covering while actively eating or drinking outside, stationary and maintaining appropriate physical distancing from others.
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.

*Operational Changes for Physical Distancing*

Managing the number of Guests visiting the Downtown Disney District has been a major consideration as we implement physical distancing guidelines based on guidance from health authorities and government officials. One of the ways to do that is to limit the number of Guests and Cast Members at any given time for each location.

Signage: Directional signage has been installed to assist Guests to maintain physical distancing as they move throughout the property. Additionally, ground markings will help promote proper physical distancing when queuing is needed at a location.
Following guidance from health authorities and government agencies regarding enhanced screening procedures and prevention measures, we have made some temporary adjustments that include limited-contact Guest Services to promote physical distancing and cleanliness.

Physical Barriers: Physical barriers have been added in select places where it is difficult to maintain strict physical distancing guidelines. These may be visible in areas around cash registers, for example, to help ensure proper distances between people.
Cashless Transactions: At this time, it is recommended that Guests use cashless payment options while visiting the Downtown Disney District, including debit cards, credit cards, Disney gift cards, etc. Guests can also use contactless payment options, such as mobile wallets, or purchase a Disney Gift Card at the World of Disney store and select merchandise locations for use at Disney-owned and ‑operated merchandise locations.

*Dining at the Downtown Disney District*

Dining locations at the Downtown Disney District have begun to reopen in a way that incorporates our enhanced health and safety measures, including physical distancing, the use of appropriate face coverings by Operating Participant employees, Cast Members and Guests, increased cleaning procedures and limited-contact Guest services. Additionally, at this time, following state and county guidelines, no indoor seating will be permitted; all seating is outdoor patio only.
To promote physical distancing and touchless transactions, a number of changes have been made to our dining locations, including:

Increased outdoor patio-style seating
Parties seated at tables 6 feet apart
Digital or single-use menus available at many locations
Reservations
For some table service restaurants, Guests can make advance dining reservations by booking online. Some dining locations may also use their own reservation system or virtual waitlist. Please check with each individual location to confirm their reservation process. Keep in mind, upon your arrival, all members of your party must be present before seating, and hosts must bring your entire party to the table at one time.

*Updated Shopping Experiences*

In merchandise locations throughout the Downtown Disney District, while Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items and unique products for the entire family, some modifications to the shopping experience have been established to help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.

Mobile Wait List: At some retail locations, including the World of Disney store and Marceline’s Confectionery, we may at times use a mobile wait list system to manage the number of Guests shopping when the location and/or queue are at capacity. Guests can choose to provide their name and mobile number to receive a text message when they are able to return. Data and message rates and other restrictions may apply.
New Product Launches: Guests can still find new merchandise at the Downtown Disney District. However, monthly program releases and limited-edition merchandise at Disney-owned and -operated retail locations are not available for in-person purchase until further notice. Guests are invited to visit our Merchandise Events page for more information on future buying opportunities—and to learn how to take advantage of our new shopping platform, where Guests can purchase limited-edition merchandise online, subject to availability, while supplies last.
Dressing Rooms: For the time being, dressing rooms are not available for use.
Returns: Upon the reopening of merchandise locations, eligible returns and exchanges will be accepted at the World of Disney store, as well as the other Disney-owned and -operated locations in the Downtown Disney District, subject to the returns and exchange policy.

*What’s Open at the Downtown Disney District*

The following shopping and dining locations are open at the Downtown Disney District. Additional locations may reopen, but are not currently listed. Please contact the shop or restaurant you'd like to visit for more information—including hours of operation.

Asian Street Eats™ by Chef Hung Huynh
Black Tap Craft Burgers & Shakes
California Churro
California Sole
Curl Surf
Disney Home
Disney's Pin Traders
Earl of Sandwich®
Jamba®
Kayla’s Cakes
Marceline's Confectionery
Naples Ristorante e Bar
PANDORA® Jewelry
Rinse Bath & Body Co.
Salt & Straw
Sephora
Starbucks®
Starbucks® West
Sugarboo & Co.
Sunglass Icon®
The Disney Dress Shop
The LEGO® Store
Tortilla Jo’s
Uva Bar & Cafe
Wetzel's Pretzels®
WonderGround Gallery
World of Disney®

*Download the Official Disneyland App*

Make the most of your visit with the official Disneyland App! We strongly recommend that you have the latest version of the app on your mobile device before you visit, with location services and notifications enabled.
Helpful features include:

Details You Need: As the Downtown Disney District continues its phased reopening, stay up-to-date with the latest information as it becomes available—including the newest on shopping, dining, hours of operation, accessibility information and more.
Exploring Made Easy: Find what you’re looking for quickly with GPS-enabled maps that show your location and the restaurants, shops and more near you.
Make Dining Reservations: Reserve a table at select restaurants directly from the app before your next visit. If your plans change, cancel them easily.
Additionally, while at select restaurants, use your mobile device to easily scan a code to access the digital menu.
If you haven’t already, be sure to download the official Disneyland app today!

Available for iPhone®, iPad® and smartphones for Android™. Message, data and roaming rates may apply. Availability subject to handset limitations and features may vary by handset or service provider. Coverage and app stores not available everywhere. If you’re under 18, get your parents’ permission first. Apple, the Apple logo, iPhone, and iPad are trademarks of Apple Inc., registered in the U.S. and other countries. App Store is a service mark of Apple Inc. Android and Google Play are trademarks of Google LLC.

*About These Measures*

As part of these efforts, Guests may see other changes to our retail and dining offerings, as well as other experiences. Though it will be a bit different from the last time you visited, these new measures are designed to continue to offer a magical Disney experience.
To help guide you through these new measures, we will have Cast Members from our Guest Experience Team walking throughout the Downtown Disney District to help explain our new health and safety measures and answer any questions you may have. They, along with other Downtown Disney District Cast Members, will also be on hand to encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.
We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate through this reopening process. Together, we can find new ways to have fun while being diligent to maintain proper physical distancing.

**********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 7/24/20:*
*Downtown Disney District: Know Before You Go

A phased reopening of the Downtown Disney District has begun. Learn what you can expect during your next visit—and be sure to check back here as information is updated often.*
*Learn About Our Other Updated Experiences.

Welcoming You Back to the Downtown Disney District*

A variety of shopping and dining experiences has begun to reopen at the Downtown Disney District, including the World of Disney store.
We have implemented new health and safety measures based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and appropriate government agencies.
For Cast Members, Operating Participant employees and Guests, there are 6 key things to expect when visiting the Downtown Disney District:

Parking at the Simba Lot only and clearly defined entrances to the Downtown Disney District
Temperature screenings prior to entry
Face coverings are required for Guests ages 2 and older
Physical distancing measures, including physically-distanced queues and seating, and physical barriers at select locations
Temporary operations modifications, including reduced hours at select locations and the suspension of entertainment offerings and high-touch interactive areas
An increased focus on cleaning and sanitation, including the addition of hand-washing stations and hand sanitizers in key areas
Since many of these measures are new, and may evolve, we want to be sure Guests, Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are aware of all these changes before they arrive.

*





 COVID-19 Warning*

We have taken enhanced health and safety measures—for you, our other Guests and Cast Members—and we ask that you follow all posted instructions while visiting the Disneyland Resort.
However, an inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 currently exists in any public place where people are present. COVID-19 is an extremely contagious disease that can lead to severe illness and death. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, senior citizens and Guests with underlying medical conditions are especially vulnerable.
By visiting the Disneyland Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19.

*Guest Parking and Entrances*

During this initial reopening phase, Guests will be instructed to self-park in the Simba Parking Lot and make their way to the Downtown Disney District entrance adjacent to the Disneyland Hotel, near Earl of Sandwich. All other Guest parking locations are closed. Parking at the Simba Parking Lot is complimentary; however, this offering is temporary.
Rideshare drop-offs are at the Harbor Boulevard Guest drop-off and pick-up location, or at the Downtown Disney District Guest drop-off and pick-up location on Downtown Drive.

*Temperature and Security Screenings*

All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings prior to entering the Downtown Disney District.

Guest Screenings: During this initial reopening period, Guests will undergo temperature screenings in front of the designated Downtown Disney District security screening location. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening. A Guest with a temperature of 100.4 F or above—in addition to everyone in the Guest’s traveling party—will not be allowed entry.
Employee Screenings: Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are required to complete a health screening and temperature check prior to coming to work.

*Enhanced Cleanliness Procedures*

We’ve increased cleaning procedures in high-traffic areas such as handrails, benches, tables, handles, restrooms and more. Additionally, the Downtown Disney District has reopened with hand sanitizer and hand-washing locations, and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting. These locations are in addition to our existing Downtown Disney District restroom facilities.

*Face Coverings*

All Guests ages 2 and older are required to bring and wear face coverings when visiting the Downtown Disney District.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
*At this time, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
Guests may remove their face covering while actively eating or drinking outside, stationary and maintaining appropriate physical distancing from others.*
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.

*Operational Changes for Physical Distancing*

Managing the number of Guests visiting the Downtown Disney District has been a major consideration as we implement physical distancing guidelines based on guidance from health authorities and government officials. One of the ways to do that is to limit the number of Guests and Cast Members at any given time for each location.

Signage: Directional signage has been installed to assist Guests to maintain physical distancing as they move throughout the property. Additionally, ground markings will help promote proper physical distancing when queuing is needed at a location.
Following guidance from health authorities and government agencies regarding enhanced screening procedures and prevention measures, we have made some temporary adjustments that include limited-contact Guest Services to promote physical distancing and cleanliness.

Physical Barriers: Physical barriers have been added in select places where it is difficult to maintain strict physical distancing guidelines. These may be visible in areas around cash registers, for example, to help ensure proper distances between people.
Cashless Transactions: At this time, it is recommended that Guests use cashless payment options while visiting the Downtown Disney District, including debit cards, credit cards, Disney gift cards, etc. Guests can also use contactless payment options, such as mobile wallets, or purchase a Disney Gift Card at the World of Disney store and select merchandise locations for use at Disney-owned and ‑operated merchandise locations.

*Dining at the Downtown Disney District*

Dining locations at the Downtown Disney District have begun to reopen in a way that incorporates our enhanced health and safety measures, including physical distancing, the use of appropriate face coverings by Operating Participant employees, Cast Members and Guests, increased cleaning procedures and limited-contact Guest services. Additionally, at this time, following state and county guidelines, no indoor seating will be permitted; all seating is outdoor patio only.
To promote physical distancing and touchless transactions, a number of changes have been made to our dining locations, including:

Increased outdoor patio-style seating
Parties seated at tables 6 feet apart
Digital or single-use menus available at many locations
Reservations
For some table service restaurants, Guests can make advance dining reservations by booking online. Some dining locations may also use their own reservation system or virtual waitlist. Please check with each individual location to confirm their reservation process. Keep in mind, upon your arrival, all members of your party must be present before seating, and hosts must bring your entire party to the table at one time.

*Updated Shopping Experiences*

In merchandise locations throughout the Downtown Disney District, while Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items and unique products for the entire family, some modifications to the shopping experience have been established to help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.

Mobile Wait List: At some retail locations, including the World of Disney store and Marceline’s Confectionery, we may at times use a mobile wait list system to manage the number of Guests shopping when the location and/or queue are at capacity. Guests can choose to provide their name and mobile number to receive a text message when they are able to return. Data and message rates and other restrictions may apply.
New Product Launches: Guests can still find new merchandise at the Downtown Disney District. However, monthly program releases and limited-edition merchandise at Disney-owned and -operated retail locations are not available for in-person purchase until further notice. Guests are invited to visit our Merchandise Events page for more information on future buying opportunities—and to learn how to take advantage of our new shopping platform, where Guests can purchase limited-edition merchandise online, subject to availability, while supplies last.
Dressing Rooms: For the time being, dressing rooms are not available for use.
Returns: Upon the reopening of merchandise locations, eligible returns and exchanges will be accepted at the World of Disney store, as well as the other Disney-owned and -operated locations in the Downtown Disney District, subject to the returns and exchange policy.

*What’s Open at the Downtown Disney District*

The following shopping and dining locations are open at the Downtown Disney District. Additional locations may reopen, but are not currently listed. Please contact the shop or restaurant you'd like to visit for more information—including hours of operation.

Asian Street Eats™ by Chef Hung Huynh
Black Tap Craft Burgers & Shakes
California Churro
California Sole
Curl Surf
Disney Home
Disney's Pin Traders
Earl of Sandwich®
Jamba®
Kayla’s Cakes
Marceline's Confectionery
Naples Ristorante e Bar
PANDORA® Jewelry
Rinse Bath & Body Co.
Salt & Straw
Sephora
Starbucks®
Starbucks® West
Sugarboo & Co.
Sunglass Icon®
The Disney Dress Shop
The LEGO® Store
Tortilla Jo’s
Uva Bar & Cafe
Wetzel's Pretzels®
WonderGround Gallery
World of Disney®

*About These Measures*

As part of these efforts, Guests may see other changes to our retail and dining offerings, as well as other experiences. Though it will be a bit different from the last time you visited, these new measures are designed to continue to offer a magical Disney experience.
To help guide you through these new measures, we will have Cast Members from our Guest Experience Team walking throughout the Downtown Disney District to help explain our new health and safety measures and answer any questions you may have. They, along with other Downtown Disney District Cast Members, will also be on hand to encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.
We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate through this reopening process. Together, we can find new ways to have fun while being diligent to maintain proper physical distancing.

********************************************************************************************************************************
*Update 7/16/20:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283793607267213315
********************************************************************************************************************************
*Downtown Disney District: Know Before You Go*

*A phased reopening of the Downtown Disney District begins on July 9, 2020. Learn what you can expect during your next visit—and be sure to check back here as information is updated often.*
*Learn About Our Other Updated Experiences.
Last Updated: July 8, 2020

Welcoming You Back to the Downtown Disney District*

A variety of shopping and dining experiences will begin to reopen at the Downtown Disney District on July 9, 2020, including the World of Disney store.
We have implemented new health and safety measures based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and appropriate government agencies.
For Cast Members, Operating Participant employees and Guests, there are 6 key things to expect when visiting the Downtown Disney District:

Parking at the Simba Lot only and clearly defined entrances to the Downtown Disney District
Temperature screenings prior to entry
*Face coverings are required for Guests ages 2 and older*
Physical distancing measures, including physically-distanced queues and seating, and physical barriers at select locations
Temporary operations modifications, including reduced hours at select locations and the suspension of entertainment offerings and high-touch interactive areas
An increased focus on cleaning and sanitation, including the addition of hand-washing stations and hand sanitizers in key areas
Since many of these measures will be new, and may evolve, we want to be sure Guests, Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are aware of all these changes before they arrive.

*





 COVID-19 Warning*

We have taken enhanced health and safety measures—for you, our other Guests and Cast Members—and we ask that you follow all posted instructions while visiting the Disneyland Resort.
However, an inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 currently exists in any public place where people are present. COVID-19 is an extremely contagious disease that can lead to severe illness and death. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, senior citizens and Guests with underlying medical conditions are especially vulnerable.
By visiting the Disneyland Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19.

*Guest Parking and Entrances*

During this initial reopening phase, Guests will be instructed to self-park in the Simba Parking Lot and make their way to the Downtown Disney District entrance adjacent to the Disneyland Hotel, near Earl of Sandwich. All other Guest parking locations will be closed. *Parking at the Simba Parking Lot will be complimentary; however, this offering is temporary.*
Rideshare drop-offs will occur on Harbor Boulevard Guest drop-off and pick-up location, or at the Downtown Disney District Guest drop-off and pick-up location on Downtown Drive.

*Temperature and Security Screenings*

All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings prior to entering the Downtown Disney District.

Guest Screenings: During this initial reopening period, Guests will undergo temperature screenings in front of the designated Downtown Disney District security screening location. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening. A Guest with a temperature of 100.4 F or above—in addition to everyone in the Guest’s traveling party—will not be allowed entry.
Employee Screenings: Cast Members and Operating Participant employees will be required to complete a health screening and temperature check prior to coming to work.

*Enhanced Cleanliness Procedures*

We’ve increased cleaning procedures in high-traffic areas such as handrails, benches, tables, handles, restrooms and more. Additionally, the Downtown Disney District will reopen with hand sanitizer and hand-washing locations, and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting. These locations are in addition to our existing Downtown Disney District restroom facilities.

*Face Coverings*

*All Guests ages 2 and older are required to bring and wear face coverings when visiting the Downtown Disney District.

All face coverings should:*

*Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free*
*Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face*
*Be secured with ties or ear loops*
*Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable*
*Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.*

*Operational Changes for Physical Distancing*

Managing the number of Guests visiting the Downtown Disney District has been a major consideration as we implement physical distancing guidelines based on guidance from health authorities and government officials. One of the ways to do that is to limit the number of Guests and Cast Members at any given time for each location.

Signage: Directional signage has been installed to assist Guests to maintain physical distancing as they move throughout the property. Additionally, ground markings will help promote proper physical distancing when queuing is needed at a location.
Following guidance from health authorities and government agencies regarding enhanced screening procedures and prevention measures, we have made some temporary adjustments that include limited-contact Guest Services to promote physical distancing and cleanliness.

Physical Barriers: Physical barriers have been added in select places where it is difficult to maintain strict physical distancing guidelines. These may be visible in areas around cash registers, for example, to help ensure proper distances between people.
Cashless Transactions: At this time, it is recommended that Guests use cashless payment options while visiting the Downtown Disney District, including debit cards, credit cards, Disney gift cards, etc. Guests can also use contactless payment options, such as mobile wallets, or purchase a Disney Gift Card at the World of Disney store and select merchandise locations for use at Disney-owned and ‑operated merchandise locations.

*Dining at the Downtown Disney District*

Dining locations at the Downtown Disney District will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates our enhanced health and safety measures, including physical distancing, the use of appropriate face coverings by Operating Participant employees, Cast Members and Guests, increased cleaning procedures and limited-contact Guest services. Additionally, at this time, following state and county guidelines, no indoor seating will be permitted; all seating is outdoor patio only.
To promote physical distancing and touchless transactions, a number of changes are being made to our dining locations, including:

Increased outdoor patio-style seating
Parties seated at tables 6 feet apart
Digital or single-use menus available at many locations
Reservations
For some table service restaurants, Guests will be able to make advance dining reservations by booking online. Some dining locations may also use their own reservation system or virtual waitlist. Please check with each individual location to confirm their reservation process. Keep in mind, upon your arrival, all members of your party must be present before seating, and hosts must bring your entire party to the table at one time.


*Updated Shopping Experiences*

In merchandise locations throughout the Downtown Disney District, while Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items and unique products for the entire family, some modifications to the shopping experience have been established to help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.

Mobile Wait List: At some retail locations, including the World of Disney store and Marceline’s Confectionery, we may at times use a mobile wait list system to manage the number of Guests shopping when the location and/or queue are at capacity. Guests can choose to provide their name and mobile number to receive a text message when they are able to return. Data and message rates and other restrictions may apply.
New Product Launches: Guests can still find new merchandise at the Downtown Disney District. However, monthly program releases and limited-edition merchandise at Disney-owned and -operated retail locations will not be available for in-person purchase until further notice. Guests are invited to visit our Merchandise Events page for more information on future buying opportunities—and to learn how to take advantage of our new shopping platform, where Guests can purchase limited-edition merchandise online, subject to availability, while supplies last.
Dressing Rooms: For the time being, dressing rooms will not be available for use.
Returns: Upon the reopening of merchandise locations, eligible returns and exchanges will be accepted at the World of Disney store, as well as the other Disney-owned and -operated locations in the Downtown Disney District, subject to the returns and exchange policy.

*What’s Open at the Downtown Disney District*

The following shopping and dining locations at the Downtown Disney District are planned to reopen on July 9. Additional locations may reopen, but are not currently listed. Please contact the shop or restaurant you'd like to visit for more information—including hours of operation.

Asian Street Eats™ by Chef Hung Huynh
Black Tap Craft Burgers & Shakes
California Churro
Curl Surf
Disney Home
Disney's Pin Traders
Earl of Sandwich®
Jamba®
Kayla’s Cakes
Marceline's Confectionery
Naples Ristorante e Bar
PANDORA® Jewelry
Rinse Bath & Body Co.
Salt & Straw
Sephora
Starbucks®
Starbucks® West
Sugarboo & Co.
Sunglass Icon®
The Disney Dress Shop
The LEGO® Store
Uva Bar & Cafe
Wetzel's Pretzels®
WonderGround Gallery
World of Disney®


*About These Measures*

As part of these efforts, Guests may see other changes to our retail and dining offerings, as well as other experiences. Though it will be a bit different from the last time you visited, these new measures are designed to continue to offer a magical Disney experience.
To help guide you through these new measures, we will have Cast Members from our Guest Experience Team walking throughout the Downtown Disney District to help explain our new health and safety measures and answer any questions you may have. They, along with other Downtown Disney District Cast Members, will also be on hand to encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.
We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate through this reopening process. Together, we can find new ways to have fun while being diligent to maintain proper physical distancing.


*******************************************************************************************************************************
_*UPDATE 6/24/20:  **Our theme parks and resort hotels remain closed and will reopen at a later date, pending state and local government approvals.*_


*More Disneyland Resort Stories*




Mon, June 22, 2020
*Here’s What You Need to Know About the Phased Reopening of Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort, Beginning July 9*




by Michael Ramirez, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort
As we previously shared, Downtown Disney District will begin reopening on July 9 in line with the state’s reopening guidelines. We are pleased to welcome back a variety of our shopping and dining experiences during this initial phase, including the flagship World of Disney store.
We are following guidelines from health authorities and government agencies, as well as applying learnings from the phased reopening at Disney Springs in Florida to guide our reopening plans. With the health of guests and Disney cast members at the forefront of planning, several operational changes will be implemented based on guidance from health authorities to promote physical distancing and cleanliness throughout the Downtown Disney District.
During the initial reopening phase, Downtown Disney District will have capacity measures in place, as well as limitations on parking and operating hours. Guests will be directed to self-park at Simba lot (at Disneyland Drive and Katella Ave). Please follow signs for clearly defined entrances and exits. In addition, Downtown Disney District hours will be 10 a.m. to 8 p.m., daily. Individual location hours may vary.




Additional measures and information will be shared closer to the reopening date. Please check Disneyland.com/DTD for the most current information.
We look forward to welcoming you back next month to the Downtown Disney District!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hold


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hold


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hold


----------



## BadPinkTink

woop woo, this makes me so happy, what a great thing for everyone to wake to. The not knowing part was the worst, especially once things started moving in Florida , onwards and upwards, now we wait for the reservation system


----------



## GenGen22

Thanks for starting this thread!  Cant wait to see all the new info we receive.


----------



## AlohaNow

Woo hoo! Bring on the Halloween!  We'll be watching closely to see how re-opening goes and then book when we're cool with it all! I'm so happy that so many will be back to work!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for *official* news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.


----------



## 22Tink

This is so exciting! I'm still not sure that my August trip will happen since we're coming from Canada but it's nice to see progress!


----------



## VegasDis

Very excited to be back and see how they’re handling everything, I won’t be there until the beginning of October but just having a date makes me so happy!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

As a consideration for those following who don't live in CA or in the U.S., please remember to cite the source/article for updates and announcements. Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This has been posted regarding DAS at WDW's reopening. No official news yet regarding DAS at DLR's reopening.


----------



## Raya

Has anyone found an article or posting regarding when refurbishment will end for the Haunted Mansion? I'm wondering if there's a statment somewhere about all refurbs be completed by opening day.


----------



## GenGen22

I'm hoping that they still plan on re-opening.   There's a petition going around as soon as they announced re-opening requesting them not to re-open due to Covid-19.  

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kr...reopening-amid-rise-in-coronavirus-cases/amp/


----------



## BadPinkTink

I just got my cancellation email for Lamplight Lounge on June 29 I didn't have the heart to cancel it and was waiting until a few days before. 

*Hello xxxxx

In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, Disneyland Resort remains closed until further notice. While we appreciate you making plans to visit, unfortunately, we needed to cancel your reservation due to the temporary closure. We look forward to welcoming you again soon.

Your Cancellation Confirmation Number is xxxxxxxxxxxx

Reservation for 1 on 6/29/2020

Lamplight Lounge

1:00 PM

Reservation Contact Name xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Contact Email     xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Contact Phone Number xxxxxxxxxxx

You will not be charged for any cancellation fee and all pre-paid reservations will be refunded within 30 days. We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for your understanding.*


----------



## crystal1313

I already posted this in the community forum, but in case anyone has reservations at the DLH, here is my experience:

I just got off the phone. Was on hold 2 hours and 5 minutes...I really don't mind that at all and was expecting to be on hold much longer.  

We had a deluxe room booked the DLH.  They upgraded us to a deluxe room at the GCH for no additional cost.  The CM did note that it would take some time to adjust the pricing because they have to submit paperwork for them to honor the lower price from the DLH.  I checked and yes, our reservation changed to the GCH and yes, the pricing is higher still.  So I will just keep an eye on it to make sure it adjusts back to the lower pricing.  

I am very pleased with this outcome, although still bummed about not being at the DLH.  We stayed for one night last year the DLH and wanted to go on the pool slides, but they were working on them and we couldn't.  We booked this year to have an entire day at the pool!  LOL.  I guess _someday_ I will be able to use the monorail slides!  Good excuse to take another trip!


----------



## SchuSchu

Raya said:


> Has anyone found an article or posting regarding when refurbishment will end for the Haunted Mansion? I'm wondering if there's a statment somewhere about all refurbs be completed by opening day.


Might as well just put up the NBC overlay at this point.


----------



## Geoff_M

Has Disney said anything about extending the expiration dates for Multi-day tickets because of the closure?  We were supposed to arrive on July 5th, but that's toast.  I pre-purchased tickets via Undercover Tourist and they have a posted expiration date of Jan 12th.  Christmas isn't an option for us to retry and reschedule, but Spring Break might work.  I know that Disney has announced extensions for paid-in full APs because of the shutdown, but I haven't found anything regarding multi-day tickets that people already have in hand.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Geoff_M said:


> Has Disney said anything about extending the expiration dates for Multi-day tickets because of the closure?  We were supposed to arrive on July 5th, but that's toast.  I pre-purchased tickets via Undercover Tourist and they have a posted expiration date of Jan 12th.  Christmas isn't an option for us to retry and reschedule, but Spring Break might work.  I know that Disney has announced extensions for paid-in full APs because of the shutdown, but I haven't found anything regarding multi-day tickets that people already have in hand.


They have not extended the expiration dates of those. Latest updates here  The tickets will hold their value if you go after they expire and you will be able to use that value towards a current ticket.

I have seen reports of UT refunding tickets so if you want the cash back I'd hit them up and see if they'll refund you. Fwiw WDW extended their ticket validity so if you wait a few weeks maybe DLR will follow suit?


----------



## Cal-Pie

Geoff_M said:


> Has Disney said anything about extending the expiration dates for Multi-day tickets because of the closure?  We were supposed to arrive on July 5th, but that's toast.  I pre-purchased tickets via Undercover Tourist and they have a posted expiration date of Jan 12th.  Christmas isn't an option for us to retry and reschedule, but Spring Break might work.  I know that Disney has announced extensions for paid-in full APs because of the shutdown, but I haven't found anything regarding multi-day tickets that people already have in hand.


Unfortunately, at this point they haven't extended expirations. I'm still hopeful that they will make that move, but as of now, you'd have to pay the upgrade to use them during spring break.


----------



## edhmom

2.5 hours later and I am moved from the DLH to GC for our August trip.  Once I got to the right person it was very straight forward and easy.  They kept the $50 per night room credit from when we had to switch from June to August.  I wasn't sure if we would end up going in August due to the limited offerings, but I will never be able to stay at GC for this low of a price again.  I have a couple of months to make the final decision.


----------



## Keyframer30

edhmom said:


> 2.5 hours later and I am moved from the DLH to GC for our August trip.  Once I got to the right person it was very straight forward and easy.  They kept the $50 per night room credit from when we had to switch from June to August.  I wasn't sure if we would end up going in August due to the limited offerings, but I will never be able to stay at GC for this low of a price again.  I have a couple of months to make the final decision.



Wait....what? Are they moving people from DLH to GCH? I know they didn't mention any opening date for DLH yesterday...did I miss something?

We have a reservation for end of August at DLH...got the re-book special back in March...5 nights with a 4 Day Ticket package...


----------



## GenGen22

I was on hold for 3


Keyframer30 said:


> Wait....what? Are they moving people from DLH to GCH? I know they didn't mention any opening date for DLH yesterday...did I miss something?
> 
> We have a reservation for end of August at DLH...got the re-book special back in March...5 nights with a 4 Day Ticket package...


DLH is closed until October 1st.  They are supposed to send out emails giving you an option to move as your reservation is being cancelled but alot of us called and held on the line for hours to get moved before GCH sells out.


----------



## Keyframer30

And this is why I love the DIS Boards....

Thanks for the info GenGen22!

Guess I'll be calling DTC tomorrow...


----------



## GenGen22

Keyframer30 said:


> And this is why I love the DIS Boards....
> 
> Thanks for the info GenGen22!
> 
> Guess I'll be calling DTC tomorrow...


I found out here too!  Your so not alone.  We are here to all plan together.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## amyg1975

I called today too and was on the phone for 2 hours and 20 minutes, with about 45 minutes of actually talking time.  I had two separate reservations for July, one had to be canceled outright, since it was for July 16-18th.  The second reservation for 2 weeks later we got moved to the Grand for a cheaper rate than we paid for DLH, and got $50 resort credit per night!  Woohoo!  I haven't stayed at the Grand since their opening year (we are Harbor hotel people normally!).


----------



## AndrewC

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I would assume so since you’re still having to change your reservation based on them and not your own doing. Let us know what happens!
> 
> And yes, the price they quoted me for the PPH was not much lower than I originally booked my DLH stay for, so it was a no go. As a matter of fact, now that I’ve pulled out my notes, I’m paying less for 2 rooms at the GCH than they quoted me for the 2 bedroom suite at PPH.



What time do lines open tomorrow? Is it 8am (Pacific) and just 714-956–6425?


----------



## WonkaKid

The DL app was just updated. I see nothing yet about reservations but still...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

AndrewC said:


> What time do lines open tomorrow? Is it 8am (Pacific) and just 714-956–6425?


Not sure on the time, but yes, that’s the number I called.


----------



## GenGen22

AndrewC said:


> What time do lines open tomorrow? Is it 8am (Pacific) and just 714-956–6425?


They open at 8am as I tried calling at 7am pst and the recording said they open at 8am for special hours right now. I called the number you mentioned above.


----------



## dmar

Hi, does anyone know if you book a hotel room at one of the on site hotels, are you guaranteed to be able to purchase tickets/passes for those days?  I am hoping to wait until we get closer to the date to purchase them (planning for July).  Thanks for your help!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dmar said:


> Hi, does anyone know if you book a hotel room at one of the on site hotels, are you guaranteed to be able to purchase tickets/passes for those days?  I am hoping to wait until we get closer to the date to purchase them (planning for July).  Thanks for your help!


WDW has stated that on site guests will receive priority, not a guarantee, when it comes to park entry. DLR has not said anything official yet. Keep watching this thread for more official news. Read through the first few posts to see what official news we have right now from DLR.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Face Masks Recommended, But No Longer Required in Orange County, California

No official word yet from Disney on how or if this will affect safety policy when DLR reopens. Private businesses like Costco can still require masks for employees and customers in Orange County. If you will be traveling to OC, check the websites of the cities you'll be visiting to see their individual mask requirements.


----------



## gottalovepluto

theluckyrabbit said:


> Face Masks Recommended, But No Longer Required in Orange County, California
> 
> No official word yet from Disney on how or if this will affect safety policy when DLR reopens. Private businesses like Costco can still require masks for employees and customers in Orange County. If you will be traveling to OC, check the websites of the cities you'll be visiting to see their individual mask requirements.


Everyone should expect them to be mandatory based on WDW. They are not required by the government there but they are required by WDW and Disney Springs for ages 2 and up.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> Everyone should expect them to be mandatory based on WDW. They are not required by the government there but they are required by WDW and Disney Springs for ages 2 and up.


I agree that it's better to expect the more stringent policy, but people should be aware that if they dine at nearby restaurants off property or visit other OC tourist destinations, the mask rules might be different. Always double check first!


----------



## PeachKeen

crystal1313 said:


> I already posted this in the community forum, but in case anyone has reservations at the DLH, here is my experience:
> 
> I just got off the phone. Was on hold 2 hours and 5 minutes...I really don't mind that at all and was expecting to be on hold much longer.
> 
> We had a deluxe room booked the DLH.  They upgraded us to a deluxe room at the GCH for no additional cost.  The CM did note that it would take some time to adjust the pricing because they have to submit paperwork for them to honor the lower price from the DLH.  I checked and yes, our reservation changed to the GCH and yes, the pricing is higher still.  So I will just keep an eye on it to make sure it adjusts back to the lower pricing.
> 
> I am very pleased with this outcome, although still bummed about not being at the DLH.  We stayed for one night last year the DLH and wanted to go on the pool slides, but they were working on them and we couldn't.  We booked this year to have an entire day at the pool!  LOL.  I guess _someday_ I will be able to use the monorail slides!  Good excuse to take another trip!



I had a very similar experience. However, because we booked a package (through Costco) and not a hotel room directly with Disney, we had to be transferred to the package department to get this to work. The people at reservations for the hotel seemed very confused by our request so YMMV. Just keep trying!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Update for anyone who uses Get Away Today. I’ll take any of my speculating on what this means over to the right place but thought it’d be useful for people to read that use third parties for tickets. 
“First, although we don’t know exact details of the reservations system yet, we know tickets will be required to secure a reservation. In order to get your ticket numbers and have access to the new reservations system, your Disneyland Resort tickets will need to be paid in full by Friday, June 19, 2020. After this date, we will not be able to send any new Disneyland ticket numbers. However, any remaining hotel portion of your reservation can remain on a Layaway Plan up to seven days prior to travel.”


----------



## PlutoRocks

TikiTikiFan said:


> Update for anyone who uses Get Away Today. I’ll take any of my speculating on what this means over to the right place but thought it’d be useful for people to read that use third parties for tickets.
> “First, although we don’t know exact details of the reservations system yet, we know tickets will be required to secure a reservation. In order to get your ticket numbers and have access to the new reservations system, your Disneyland Resort tickets will need to be paid in full by Friday, June 19, 2020. After this date, we will not be able to send any new Disneyland ticket numbers. However, any remaining hotel portion of your reservation can remain on a Layaway Plan up to seven days prior to travel.”



Thank you for this update - we just called and changed our tickets from 5 day to 2 day hoppers and were told we couldn't get ticket numbers until a week before our scheduled trip.  We told them our scheduled trip was July 18th and they didn't give us new ticket numbers.  I'm going to call back because it is logically obvious that you will need a valid ticket number to secure a reservation.  If I wait until a week before July 18th it's almost assuredly guaranteed that there will no longer be capacity at the parks.  I hope they give me the new ticket numbers...


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Nice to see some actual news about how things will proceed.


----------



## crystal1313

crystal1313 said:


> I already posted this in the community forum, but in case anyone has reservations at the DLH, here is my experience:
> 
> I just got off the phone. Was on hold 2 hours and 5 minutes...I really don't mind that at all and was expecting to be on hold much longer.
> 
> We had a deluxe room booked the DLH.  They upgraded us to a deluxe room at the GCH for no additional cost.  The CM did note that it would take some time to adjust the pricing because they have to submit paperwork for them to honor the lower price from the DLH.  I checked and yes, our reservation changed to the GCH and yes, the pricing is higher still.  So I will just keep an eye on it to make sure it adjusts back to the lower pricing.
> 
> I am very pleased with this outcome, although still bummed about not being at the DLH.  We stayed for one night last year the DLH and wanted to go on the pool slides, but they were working on them and we couldn't.  We booked this year to have an entire day at the pool!  LOL.  I guess _someday_ I will be able to use the monorail slides!  Good excuse to take another trip!



UPDATE:  I just logged in and the pricing has been updated to the original price we paid for the DLH.  That was less than 24 hours for them to update.  Now I patiently wait for them to announce more details!!!


----------



## edhmom

AndrewC said:


> What time do lines open tomorrow? Is it 8am (Pacific) and just 714-956–6425?



The CM I talked to yesterday said their call center hours are going back to the normal hours starting at 7 AM on Monday.


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> Face Masks Recommended, But No Longer Required in Orange County, California
> 
> No official word yet from Disney on how or if this will affect safety policy when DLR reopens. Private businesses like Costco can still require masks for employees and customers in Orange County. If you will be traveling to OC, check the websites of the cities you'll be visiting to see their individual mask requirements.


They are likely to be required at Disneyland if the union recall notifications look the same as they did for WDW. The recall info specifically contained language that masks would be required to be worn by guests.


----------



## Keyframer30

GenGen22 said:


> I found out here too!  Your so not alone.  We are here to all plan together.  Best of luck to you!



Called in today at 8am PST. Waited for 20 mins and got a lovely CM who transferred my DHL Premium View Room to a GCH Premium View Pool View room. No change in price. Pretty smooth process!


----------



## poppins2008

crystal1313 said:


> UPDATE:  I just logged in and the pricing has been updated to the original price we paid for the DLH.  That was less than 24 hours for them to update.  Now I patiently wait for them to announce more details!!!



How long did it take for you to receive the first email confirming the move?  I successfully moved my August reservation this morning to GCH too, but I haven't received any email yet. 

FYI, I was on the phone for about 75 minutes, including hold time. I was advised we needed to wear masks at all times outside of our room.


----------



## Keyframer30

poppins2008 said:


> How long did it take for you to receive the first email confirming the move?  I successfully moved my August reservation this morning to GCH too, but I haven't received any email yet.
> 
> FYI, I was on the phone for about 75 minutes, including hold time. I was advised we needed to wear masks at all times outside of our room.





I got my confirmation e-mail (with the unadjusted price) about an hour after I got off the phone...


----------



## crystal1313

poppins2008 said:


> How long did it take for you to receive the first email confirming the move?  I successfully moved my August reservation this morning to GCH too, but I haven't received any email yet.
> 
> FYI, I was on the phone for about 75 minutes, including hold time. I was advised we needed to wear masks at all times outside of our room.



I never got an email. I just went to Disneyland.com and entered my reservation # and phone number. I checked right after I got off the phone. The hotel had changed to the grand. That was yesterday. Then today the price has been updated to the lower price. That was less than 24 hours.


----------



## MikeRx

Called to cancel our July 16-19th GCH reservation and have them apply the $50 night re-booking credit to our, previously booked as a back up, July 26-29th GCH reservation. I got through with no wait at 11:15 am (AZ time or PDT). 

The restaurant reservation system used to say _30 restaurants with no availability _and now says _9 restaurants with no availability_. All actual restaurants everywhere in the DLR previously listed are gone and only the "experiences or packages" are listed. I hope this means that they are preparing the system for re-launch soon! 

Sad they didn't open the hotel on the 16th as first anticipated, but the back up trip on the 26th should see a bit more things opened to enjoy. This is especially true if hours and attractions in the parks are limited. Now we wait for dining and park reservations....
Mike


----------



## Laundress

called first thing this morning got right through. I was able to move my DLH August 10-12 concierge’s reservation to GCH concierge.( I wasn’t sure if concierge was going to be available.) all of my previous discounts/Perks were applied. Nothing was said about my park hopper tickets. I assume we Will hear later about those. The cast member also thought DLH would not open until October 1 Because of renovations.


----------



## kappyfamily

I called today and was on hold for 45 minutes, got a wonderful CM. I had a standard view room originally booked at DLH so he switched me to GC standard with no extra cost, then said “wait a minute, I see you will be there on your birthday, let’s see if we can get you a better room”, he bumped me to woods/courtyard view At no extra charge. Not sure if they are doing that for everyone And he just made up that bit or but made me smile.... Whole process was very easy!


----------



## sgrap

Opinions requested:  We have a late August/early September VGC reservation, 5 people on reservation.  3 of us have Flex Pass already.  Other 2 don't have tickets yet, 1 will get a military ticket, 1 not (not sure enough on military person coming for the other guest to depend on being able to use a military ticket.  Should I advise the 2 people who don't have tickets yet to get them today?  Or should being on our VGC reservation allow them to get tickets?  I know there isn't complete info out yet, but trying to decide how to advise our guests.  This is our daughter's 18th birthday trip, so the guests are kind of important to her.  ;-)


----------



## edhmom

kappyfamily said:


> I called today and was on hold for 45 minutes, got a wonderful CM. I had a standard view room originally booked at DLH so he switched me to GC standard with no extra cost, then said “wait a minute, I see you will be there on your birthday, let’s see if we can get you a better room”, he bumped me to woods/courtyard view At no extra charge. Not sure if they are doing that for everyone And he just made up that bit or but made me smile.... Whole process was very easy!



No, they are definitely not doing that for everyone because I mentioned we are celebrating my daughters birthday and son's graduation and nothing was added.  I'm fine with that, getting bumped to the GCH is exciting as it is.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Laundress said:


> called first thing this morning got right through. I was able to move my DLH August 10-12 concierge’s reservation to GCH concierge.( I wasn’t sure if concierge was going to be available.) all of my previous discounts/Perks were applied. Nothing was said about my park hopper tickets. I assume we Will hear later about those. The cast member also thought DLH would not open until October 1 Because of renovations.


That's interesting, since I thought I had read (and others had been told) concierge wouldn't be open. I wonder if that changed since then. I'm happy for you!


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I was told concierge wasn’t happening on the phone yesterday and today.


----------



## Katie Count

I might actually be a little sad when I'm not on hold anymore and have to stop singing along to the music. (Major Disney props to include Ducktales!!) 
Just kidding, at least then I will get to talk to a CM and try to adjust our dates...


----------



## midnight star

Were there any details given out about DTD reopening? Did they say if the disney owned stores will be open on day 1?


----------



## crystal1313

Katie Count said:


> I might actually be a little sad when I'm not on hold anymore and have to stop singing along to the music. (Major Disney props to include Ducktales!!)
> Just kidding, at least then I will get to talk to a CM and try to adjust our dates...


I thought that yesterday too!  Until I heard the loop what felt like 30+ times.  LOL.


----------



## Katie Count

crystal1313 said:


> I thought that yesterday too!  Until I heard the loop what felt like 30+ times.  LOL.


Paraphrasing - This is a short sample on what you could hear on the four hour long stream of Disney Classics - well, it might take four hours to get through to someone...


----------



## Katie Count

Now I have my cell and work phone on hold...listening to two different songs at once


----------



## edhmom

Katie Count said:


> Paraphrasing - This is a short sample on what you could hear on the four hour long stream of Disney Classics - well, it might take four hours to get through to someone...



When I was on hold for 2+ hours yesterday and kept hearing that, I thought "why don't you play the 4 hours and I can listen to most of it."


----------



## SeaDis

I"m not sure which thread to put this in.  I think it qualifies as newsworthy, with a source:

1) Provost Parks posted this video an hour ago.  And says they will take video down at midnight.
2) They report Get Away Today ticket sales are ending at midnight tonight.

Not sure if reported upthread or in another thread.  But thought I would post link.  Note they are sponsored or have partnership with GAT.


----------



## EmJ

SeaDis said:


> I"m not sure which thread to put this in.  I think it qualifies as newsworthy, with a source:
> 
> 1) Provost Parks posted this video an hour ago.  And says they will take video down at midnight.
> 2) They report Get Away Today ticket sales are ending at midnight tonight.
> 
> Not sure if reported upthread or in another thread.  But thought I would post link.  Note they are sponsored or have partnership with GAT.


Can you post in the speculation thread as well? I am desirous of speculating


----------



## Akck

We have reservations through Costco Travel for a September trip, so I called them to make a change on bedding type at the GCH. As an aside, I asked about the tickets associated with our reservation. They of course have no information on the park reservation system and cannot speculate about it. The one thing made clear was that we’d get our tickets at check in. So, unless Disneyland makes some sort of accommodation, we’ll be there with no park reservations.

She recommended we keep checking the Disneyland webpage and parks blog page (we’ll also check here), for updates on the park reservations system. If we’re left hanging on park entry, we’ll have to re-evaluate this trip. This was a rescheduled trip from May and I’d hate to lose the deal we got from rescheduling.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

I'm not sure which is the best thread to post this in, so if mods think it needs to be moved, please do!

We have a GCH reservation for July 21-25. Received an email today requesting we call in to update or cancel our reservation. I see that a lot of people are being upgraded free of charge from DLH to GCH. Has anyone been offered any incentives for re-booking that was already booked at the Grand? I really wished we had booked DLH now- haha!

Also, has anyone had any luck using online chat for reservation changes?


----------



## CastAStone

I received this from aRes travel today:


_Disneyland_® Resort Magic Returns July 17th! 



Dear Xxxx

*Disneyland® Resort will reopen on July 17, 2020, the 65th anniversary of the grand opening of the original Disneyland® Park. NOW is the time to purchase tickets! *

Things are going to look a little different, and there will be additional measures in place, including a new reservation system. Guests will need to have a ticket in hand to make a reservation when the new reservation system launches. More to come on this reservation system as it develops.

*At this time, Disneyland® Resort has put a temporary pause on new ticket sales on its website. The good news is that we have a short window in which we can still sell tickets.  If anyone is planning a visit to the Disneyland® Resort at all in 2020, NOW IS THE TIME to secure those tickets. *

*Within the next several days, new Disneyland® Resort tickets will no longer be available until further notice. *Tickets must be purchased by June 20, 2020. Visits are valid through January 12, 2022.


----------



## midnight star

CastAStone said:


> I received this from aRes travel today:
> 
> 
> _Disneyland_® Resort Magic Returns July 17th!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Xxxx
> 
> *Disneyland® Resort will reopen on July 17, 2020, the 65th anniversary of the grand opening of the original Disneyland® Park. NOW is the time to purchase tickets! *
> 
> Things are going to look a little different, and there will be additional measures in place, including a new reservation system. Guests will need to have a ticket in hand to make a reservation when the new reservation system launches. More to come on this reservation system as it develops.
> 
> *At this time, Disneyland® Resort has put a temporary pause on new ticket sales on its website. The good news is that we have a short window in which we can still sell tickets.  If anyone is planning a visit to the Disneyland® Resort at all in 2020, NOW IS THE TIME to secure those tickets.
> 
> Within the next several days, new Disneyland® Resort tickets will no longer be available until further notice. *Tickets must be purchased by June 20, 2020. Visits are valid through January 12, 2022.


Wow that's a long expiration period! Awesome!


----------



## GenGen22

Laundress said:


> called first thing this morning got right through. I was able to move my DLH August 10-12 concierge’s reservation to GCH concierge.( I wasn’t sure if concierge was going to be available.) all of my previous discounts/Perks were applied. Nothing was said about my park hopper tickets. I assume we Will hear later about those. The cast member also thought DLH would not open until October 1 Because of renovations.


I do see the concierge level rooms available now.  I called yesterday and they didn't have any and like you my reservation for DLH was concierge level and got cancelled.  I guess im calling again tomorrow...


----------



## kappyfamily

edhmom said:


> No, they are definitely not doing that for everyone because I mentioned we are celebrating my daughters birthday and son's graduation and nothing was added.  I'm fine with that, getting bumped to the GCH is exciting as it is.


Oh wow! I would’ve been just as happy with standard, we’ve always wanted to stay at GC.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> They are likely to be required at Disneyland if the union recall notifications look the same as they did for WDW. The recall info specifically contained language that masks would be required to be worn by guests.


I agree and as I posted above, people planning to travel to places outside DLR will need to double check before their trip dates to make sure about the mask requirements in OC, different cities in OC, in L.A. County, and in SD County -- always expect the stricter requirements (if they are less strict, at least you'll already be prepared), just to be on the safe side, and always double check before traveling.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lynzer Torte said:


> I'm not sure which is the best thread to post this in, so if mods think it needs to be moved, please do!
> 
> We have a GCH reservation for July 21-25. Received an email today requesting we call in to update or cancel our reservation. I see that a lot of people are being upgraded free of charge from DLH to GCH. Has anyone been offered any incentives for re-booking that was already booked at the Grand? I really wished we had booked DLH now- haha!
> 
> Also, has anyone had any luck using online chat for reservation changes?


See the post below, from page 3 of this thread, for someone who had reservations at the GCH and received an incentive.



MikeRx said:


> Called to cancel our July 16-19th GCH reservation and have them apply the $50 night re-booking credit to our, previously booked as a back up, July 26-29th GCH reservation. I got through with no wait at 11:15 am (AZ time or PDT).
> 
> The restaurant reservation system used to say _30 restaurants with no availability _and now says _9 restaurants with no availability_. All actual restaurants everywhere in the DLR previously listed are gone and only the "experiences or packages" are listed. I hope this means that they are preparing the system for re-launch soon!
> 
> Sad they didn't open the hotel on the 16th as first anticipated, but the back up trip on the 26th should see a bit more things opened to enjoy. This is especially true if hours and attractions in the parks are limited. Now we wait for dining and park reservations....
> Mike


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disneyland’s Safety Measures have been updated on the site and app. Masks required:


Enhanced Protective Measures: We will require mandatory face coverings for both Cast Members and Guests, with the addition of hand-washing stations and physical barriers, where appropriate.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

hiroMYhero said:


> Disneyland’s Safety Measures have been updated on the site and app. Masks required:
> 
> 
> Enhanced Protective Measures: We will require mandatory face coverings for both Cast Members and Guests, with the addition of hand-washing stations and physical barriers, where appropriate.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


Thank you for this -- I've updated the first page.
It will be interesting to see what they say about age requirements. I expect it to be age 2 and up like it is at WDW, but it would be helpful to see it clarified in print on our coast.


----------



## hiroMYhero

theluckyrabbit said:


> It will be interesting to see what they say about age requirements. I expect it to be age 2 and up like it is at WDW, but it would be helpful to see it clarified in print on our coast.


I also found that interesting. Perhaps they’ll follow the CDC age guideline which I believe WDW had to do for reopening approval when they quietly amended from age 3 to age 2.


----------



## eeg

PeachKeen said:


> I had a very similar experience. However, because we booked a package (through Costco) and not a hotel room directly with Disney, we had to be transferred to the package department to get this to work. The people at reservations for the hotel seemed very confused by our request so YMMV. Just keep trying!


I have DLH reservations and haven't gotten any word ... I guess I need to call in and see if they will change to GCH for no additional cost.  Actually kinda bummed because I love DLH and we are staying at VGC in October, but if they'll give me GCH for no addition cost can't complain too much.


----------



## audrey2580

Lynzer Torte said:


> I'm not sure which is the best thread to post this in, so if mods think it needs to be moved, please do!
> 
> We have a GCH reservation for July 21-25. Received an email today requesting we call in to update or cancel our reservation. I see that a lot of people are being upgraded free of charge from DLH to GCH. Has anyone been offered any incentives for re-booking that was already booked at the Grand? I really wished we had booked DLH now- haha!
> 
> Also, has anyone had any luck using online chat for reservation changes?



I was booked at PPH for 7/16-7/19 and had a $50/night credit from previously cancelled reservations. They moved me to 7/23-7/26 still at PPH and I kept the $50/night credit and they gave me an additional 30% off each night!


----------



## gottalovepluto

audrey2580 said:


> I was booked at PPH for 7/16-7/19 and had a $50/night credit from previously cancelled reservations. They moved me to 7/23-7/26 still at PPH and I kept the $50/night credit and they gave me an additional 30% off each night!


I’m happy to see DLR doing right for their customers! It’s especially nice to see after the way WDW is treating those who got cancelled. Night & day. (WDW stopped their rebooking discount months ago and anyone with cancelled dates who wants to book new dates has to pay rack rate and can only pick from Fort Wilderness Cabins or Disney Vacation Club properties.)


----------



## Jperiod

hiroMYhero said:


> Disneyland’s Safety Measures have been updated on the site and app. Masks required:
> 
> 
> Enhanced Protective Measures: We will require mandatory face coverings for both Cast Members and Guests, with the addition of hand-washing stations and physical barriers, where appropriate.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


Thanks, I knew it was coming, but I was just waiting for the formal announcement before requesting our AP refund.  Soooo sad how this has all turned out.  Guess we'll bank our DVC points in hopes the mask restriction is lifted so we can use them ourselves instead of renting them out next year.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

theluckyrabbit said:


> See the post below, from page 3 of this thread, for someone who had reservations at the GCH and received an incentive.


Thank you.  If I remember correctly, they have re-booked their trip many times and I believe they originally had a reservation at DLH.


----------



## hiroMYhero

With the new DL app update, the pyro bursts over the Castle have been removed from the opening screen. Sad; I enjoyed watching the bursts. Bursts have also been removed from the WDW app.


----------



## lcp9

As far as reservations - do we know yet how far in advance and if you can book more than one day at a time?


----------



## CastAStone

lcp9 said:


> As far as reservations - do we know yet how far in advance and if you can book more than one day at a time?


We do not. No timetable for them to share the details either.


----------



## Ashley_in_wonderland

VegasDis said:


> Very excited to be back and see how they’re handling everything, I won’t be there until the beginning of October but just having a date makes me so happy!


That's when I am supposed to be there! fingers crossed that we make it!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lynzer Torte said:


> Thank you.  If I remember correctly, they have re-booked their trip many times and I believe they originally had a reservation at DLH.


I thought the reservation they changed was for DVC at the GCV. You can send that poster a PM to ask, if it might affect changing your reservation.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lcp9 said:


> As far as reservations - do we know yet how far in advance and if you can book more than one day at a time?


When DLR makes the official announcement, you'll see it here. Everything official that we know as of now is in the first several posts on the first page and will be updated as new announcements roll in.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.


----------



## GenGen22

Update: I called this morning and was upgraded to a concierge level at GCH with no additional cost.  They still gave me my $50/per night credit and $50, gift card.  So, I am extremely happy  with this outcome.  I originally booked DLH concierge level which got cancelled in May and I rebooked for DLH which also got cancelled and rebooked GCH as a standard room since at the time there was no concierge level rooms available.  The first CM I spoke with was rude and didnt want to do anything for me so, I called back a few minutes later and talked to another CM and received pixy dust.  I didn't treat the CM any other way but with respect and kindness so, it definitely paid off.


----------



## JollyHoliday25

GenGen22 said:


> Update: I called this morning and was upgraded to a concierge level at GCH with no additional cost.  They still gave me my $50/per night credit and $50, gift card.  So, I am extremely happy  with this outcome.  I originally booked DLH concierge level which got cancelled in May and I rebooked for DLH which also got cancelled and rebooked GCH as a standard room since at the time there was no concierge level rooms available.  The first CM I spoke with was rude and didnt want to do anything for me so, I called back a few minutes later and talked to another CM and received pixy dust.  I didn't treat the CM any other way but with respect and kindness so, it definitely paid off.



geeez, talk about discrepancy between CMs. glad you got your pixie dust on the GCH room.

that’s confusing because I thought it was established procedure to move DLH reservations into GCH and that first CM did not follow that?


----------



## GenGen22

JollyHoliday25 said:


> geeez, talk about discrepancy between CMs. glad you got your pixie dust on the GCH room.
> 
> that’s confusing because I thought it was established procedure to move DLH reservations into GCH and that first CM did not follow that?


The first CM I talked to was willing to move me to a woods courtyard view at GCH which I felt didn't compare to the concierge level I originally booked at DLH and was told the room lay out and size was the same as standard so, why pay extra money?  So, I decided on the standard.  But I read on here concierge level was available now... atleast I'm finally getting what I wanted so I'm very happy.  Now I have to worry about gaining admission to the parks...lol one issue down one to go.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

JollyHoliday25 said:


> geeez, talk about discrepancy between CMs. glad you got your pixie dust on the GCH room.
> 
> that’s confusing because I thought it was established procedure to move DLH reservations into GCH and that first CM did not follow that?


As the pp said, concierge level rooms did not become available to book until after people started moving their reservations over from the DLH. The pp only noticed that the concierge level rooms had opened up at the GCH because she read about it here. So keep reading this thread for up to date news! It can pay off!


----------



## ten6mom

hiroMYhero said:


> With the new DL app update, the pyro bursts over the Castle have been removed from the opening screen. Sad; I enjoyed watching the bursts. Bursts have also been removed from the WDW app.


Oh you're right.  How sad.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hong Kong Disneyland to Reopen June 18


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Some news from the Speculation thread (pg. 60), regarding APs for international passholders whose countries currently have closed borders due to the pandemic:



UK-Simon said:


> Sorry appears I mis-read what had been said, yes they are willing to do a partial refund based on the amount of time they were closed, so looks like essentially 4 months.  But as of now there is no separate protocol for International Passholders that’s any different.  So as it stands our passes will become valid again based on the information they will release soon, and not later than that if the border remains closed.  I think it’s probably worth an email into some senior CM’s just to get it on their radar.  I don’t need a refund of any kind but I do think it would be right to extend my ticket to the date when the border reopens.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Some information about reservations for HKDL from the Speculation Thread (pg. 61):



gelatoni fan said:


> I got a reservation for Hong Kong Disneyland reopening on June 18th. No idea if the process will be the same for California but just for reference of what it may be like:
> 
> login. code sent to email
> captcha and enter annual pass details
> select date and get confirmation email
> Only ONE reservation is allowed for annual passholders at a time so annual passholders will only be able to go once per week assuming all the reservations get taken. Looks like they will have a one week rolling window for reservations...


More information from the same poster:
"A bit more info about HKDL. There was zero notice for AP reservations. Official channels announced the reoopening at about 10AM this morning (15th of June) and then emails went out to AP holders about an hour later by which time there was already people in the online queue for reservations. Regular ticket holders will be able to book starting tomorrow at noon. Eventually it becomes 7 days in advance for ticket holders and 8 days in advance for AP. The system doesn't have a way to enter that you're a hotel guest and the phone line was busy all day so I couldn't check if hotel guests get any priority..."

*No one has said that this applies to DLR. This is just factual information about HKDL's reopening.*


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Star Wars Celebration has been cancelled: https://www.starwarscelebration.com.


----------



## SchuSchu

theluckyrabbit said:


> Star Wars Celebration has been cancelled: https://www.starwarscelebration.com.


Aw. This one hits home.


----------



## sgerto

Disneyland updated their page but I can't tell that anything is different....wait, think it's the cancellation of Star Wars Nite


----------



## WonkaKid

sgerto said:


> Disneyland updated their page but I can't tell that anything is different....wait, think it's the cancellation of Star Wars Nite


Yeah, I saw that too (posted in the community/speculation thread). I was excited for the 20 seconds or so that it took me to realize that there were no further reservation details :-(.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Star Wars Nite cancellation/postponement: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/. Click on Separately Ticketed Events for more information. No new date has been listed yet for this event. There is a phone number listed to call for refunds.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Re: WDW AP Reservation System
Update to Disney Annual Passholder Calendar Reflects Reservation Requirement

NB: There has been no official word yet that this is exactly how DLR's reservation system will work. When DLR makes the announcement, it will be posted on the first page.


----------



## Federalist45

We received an email confirming that our August 20 DLH room/ticket package reservation cannot be accommodated.  The email encouraged us to call to rebook.  I called to get information about rebooking and they will not rebook for packages at this time (i.e., you can only transfer to a room only reservation).  Also, at this time, they did not offer a rebooking promotion.

We were originally booked for May 2020.  When we rebooked to August, it was under the very good rebooking promotion offered in April (I believe it was nearly a 35% discount).  The price we were quoted if we rebooked today was the same price as shown on the Disneyland website.

It's worth noting a few things: (1) I did not ask about rebooking to GC or PPH; and (2) I did not ask to elevate the call.  I guess it's possible that they are allowing package rebookings to GC or PPH (though I doubt it), so I'm interested to hear others' experiences.  Ultimately, the cast member suggested keeping our current, unaccommodatable reservation and calling back once they begin to accept package reservations.

The cast member seemed to believe that they would begin accepting package reservations shortly after the reservation system is up and running.  (Which she believed was next week.)

Edit: As noted below, I called back and asked about rebooking my same package at the Grand Californian. They did my rebooking at the original cost of my discounted DLH reservation.  When I told the original cast member we were interested in rebooking for the DLH, I’m surprised that she did not let me know that we could keep our package at the same price if we were willing to change hotels.


----------



## crystal1313

I did not have a package, but a hotel only reservation for the DLH at the beginning of August.  They moved me over to the Grand for no additional cost.  

I have read others with vacation packages from Costco got moved as well.  I don't really understand why they couldn't move you if you have a package?  Maybe try to call again?  

I hope someone can help you with this!


----------



## ktlm

Thanks.  I got the E-mail for our August reservation too, but I have not yet called. It advised that I needed to call and I may be re-booked to one of the other 2 hotels. No way I am re-booking from a package with tickets, to a room only reservation- especially with the talk that ticket sales will be suspended.  We were probably going to cancel anyway- don't think we are ready to fly yet, and not crazy about spending full price with no shows or character interactions, and possibly limited dining options- or about having to wear masks in the heat all day.  

 You might call back and talk to a different CM since you did not change your reservation.  I have been watching the WDW resort board- and people are getting very different information and results depending on what CM they get.  WDW has a special team to address the issue, but many front line CMs are not sending people direct to the special team and are not giving them all the options they are supposed to get.  I would ask if DLR has a special team if you are not getting the result you want. I feel like I have seen some posts of people with DLR packages having the full package moved since the announcement that DLH would not re-open  along with the other 2 hotels, but maybe it was just room only.   I had a June and an August reservation (August booked right after Marvel opening was announced and we knew we would miss it  in June- both reservations booked well  before everything fell apart), and  when it was clear DLR would not reopen in June, I was able to move the June package in full to October, but that was before the announcement of the park re-opening date and that  DLH would not yet be re-open.


----------



## ktlm

E-mail sent to people with DLH August reservations today:

It’s time for magic – and we look forward to welcoming you back. As we prepare for your return to the Disneyland Resort, we know there is still much uncertainty with respect to the impacts of COVID-19. The safety and well-being of our Guests and Cast Members remain the top priority at Disneyland Resort.

We currently plan to begin reopening Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel on July 23, 2020.

The Disneyland Hotel will reopen at a later date. This means we are unable to accommodate your upcoming Disneyland Hotel room reservation at this time. However, we do want you to visit us and there may be opportunities to rebook at one of our other two hotels.

To modify your existing travel reservation, please contact the Walt Disney Travel Company at *(714) 520-5050* between the hours of 7:00 AM PST and 9:00 PM PST, 7 days a week. If you are a Canada resident, please call *(800) 496-6337*. If you originally booked through a Travel Professional, please reach out to them directly if you have questions or would like to reschedule.

Should you decide to cancel your existing Disneyland Hotel room reservation, we will waive Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for your upcoming reservation. If you are unable to reach us before your check-in date to cancel your reservation, you will not be penalized or assessed Disney-imposed fees for cancelling your Disneyland Hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package after your check-in date for your currently existing Disneyland Hotel room reservation.

If you have already modified or cancelled your upcoming Disneyland Hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package, no further action needs to be taken.

Note that some package components are nonrefundable and subject to third-party operator cancellation policies. You should work directly with any third-party operators you have used to book any parts of your vacation package that were not booked through the Walt Disney Travel Company, including flights, travel protection and car rentals.

We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we work hard to respond to all inquiries.


----------



## Aurora0427

ktlm said:


> E-mail sent to people with DLH August reservations today:
> 
> It’s time for magic – and we look forward to welcoming you back. As we prepare for your return to the Disneyland Resort, we know there is still much uncertainty with respect to the impacts of COVID-19. The safety and well-being of our Guests and Cast Members remain the top priority at Disneyland Resort.
> 
> We currently plan to begin reopening Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel on July 23, 2020.
> 
> The Disneyland Hotel will reopen at a later date. This means we are unable to accommodate your upcoming Disneyland Hotel room reservation at this time. However, we do want you to visit us and there may be opportunities to rebook at one of our other two hotels.
> 
> To modify your existing travel reservation, please contact the Walt Disney Travel Company at *(714) 520-5050* between the hours of 7:00 AM PST and 9:00 PM PST, 7 days a week. If you are a Canada resident, please call *(800) 496-6337*. If you originally booked through a Travel Professional, please reach out to them directly if you have questions or would like to reschedule.
> 
> Should you decide to cancel your existing Disneyland Hotel room reservation, we will waive Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for your upcoming reservation. If you are unable to reach us before your check-in date to cancel your reservation, you will not be penalized or assessed Disney-imposed fees for cancelling your Disneyland Hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package after your check-in date for your currently existing Disneyland Hotel room reservation.
> 
> If you have already modified or cancelled your upcoming Disneyland Hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package, no further action needs to be taken.
> 
> Note that some package components are nonrefundable and subject to third-party operator cancellation policies. You should work directly with any third-party operators you have used to book any parts of your vacation package that were not booked through the Walt Disney Travel Company, including flights, travel protection and car rentals.
> 
> We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we work hard to respond to all inquiries.



I’m super frustrated with this.... we are due to check into the Disneyland Hotel September 6. It sounds like I have zero choice between the GCH and PPH. We have zero interest in staying at PPH. Kenny the Pirate is reporting that guests will have no say in which hotel they’re moved to. It also says Disneyland is making you pay higher rates If you choose to move dates, which I also think is unfair. Our annual passes will now expire mid October. I’m super frustrated with Disneyland right now, but I recognize that this is a first world problem. We were just really looking forward to staying on property.... it’s a huge splurge for us- and rebooking at GCH is just not in our budget unless they’re giving out an excellent discount.


----------



## pharmama

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m super frustrated with this.... we are due to check into the Disneyland Hotel September 6. It sounds like I have zero choice between the GCH and PPH. We have zero interest in staying at PPH. Kenny the Pirate is reporting that guests will have no say in which hotel they’re moved to. It also says Disneyland is making you pay higher rates If you choose to move dates, which I also think is unfair. Our annual passes will now expire mid October. I’m super frustrated with Disneyland right now, but I recognize that this is a first world problem. We were just really looking forward to staying on property.... it’s a huge splurge for us- and rebooking at GCH is just not in our budget unless they’re giving out an excellent discount.



A number of people on this board have been moved to the GCH with no rate change when they called.  I'd call ASAP as I assume options will become more limited as more reservations get moved around...


----------



## ktlm

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m super frustrated with this.... we are due to check into the Disneyland Hotel September 6. It sounds like I have zero choice between the GCH and PPH. We have zero interest in staying at PPH. Kenny the Pirate is reporting that guests will have no say in which hotel they’re moved to. It also says Disneyland is making you pay higher rates If you choose to move dates, which I also think is unfair. Our annual passes will now expire mid October. I’m super frustrated with Disneyland right now, but I recognize that this is a first world problem. We were just really looking forward to staying on property.... it’s a huge splurge for us- and rebooking at GCH is just not in our budget unless they’re giving out an excellent discount.



Did you already get the E-mail for your September trip?  I knew they went out to everyone booked for August.   So sorry- it is really frustrating.

I haven't called yet-- We are 95% certain we will cancel for August.  I figure I will wait until the phone lines die down from today's E-mail to do that, and also keep an eye on what happens over the next couple of weeks. I'm sure if I wait, even if we wanted to just move hotels, they probably won't have room left to do that.  We already had a separate June reservation moved to October, but now I am wondering if DLH will even be open by then, or whether I will get another E-mail for that reservation.


----------



## disney789

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m super frustrated with this.... we are due to check into the Disneyland Hotel September 6. It sounds like I have zero choice between the GCH and PPH. We have zero interest in staying at PPH. Kenny the Pirate is reporting that guests will have no say in which hotel they’re moved to. It also says Disneyland is making you pay higher rates If you choose to move dates, which I also think is unfair. Our annual passes will now expire mid October. I’m super frustrated with Disneyland right now, but I recognize that this is a first world problem. We were just really looking forward to staying on property.... it’s a huge splurge for us- and rebooking at GCH is just not in our budget unless they’re giving out an excellent discount.


I had a August reservation at the DLH and I called and asked to be moved to GCH. I was moved to GCH and I’m paying my same rate as I would’ve paid at the DLH.


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m super frustrated with this.... we are due to check into the Disneyland Hotel September 6. It sounds like I have zero choice between the GCH and PPH. We have zero interest in staying at PPH. Kenny the Pirate is reporting that guests will have no say in which hotel they’re moved to. It also says Disneyland is making you pay higher rates If you choose to move dates, which I also think is unfair. Our annual passes will now expire mid October. I’m super frustrated with Disneyland right now, but I recognize that this is a first world problem. We were just really looking forward to staying on property.... it’s a huge splurge for us- and rebooking at GCH is just not in our budget unless they’re giving out an excellent discount.


Call asap! People have been able to move to GCH without an extra cost!


----------



## midnight star

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...border-open-july-us-mexico-border/3199173001/
For international travelers, the US,Canada, and Mexico border will remain closed to non-essential travel until July 21.

Here is the official announcement from Homeland Security: https://www.dhs.gov/news/2020/06/16...sion-non-essential-travel-restrictions-canada


----------



## crystal1313

disney789 said:


> I had a August reservation at the DLH and I called and asked to be moved to GCH. I was moved to GCH and I’m paying my same rate as I would’ve paid at the DLH.


Us too! @Aurora0427 call ASAP and see what they can do!


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

crystal1313 said:


> Us too! @Aurora0427 call ASAP and see what they can do!





Aurora0427 said:


> I’m super frustrated with this.... we are due to check into the Disneyland Hotel September 6. It sounds like I have zero choice between the GCH and PPH. We have zero interest in staying at PPH. Kenny the Pirate is reporting that guests will have no say in which hotel they’re moved to. It also says Disneyland is making you pay higher rates If you choose to move dates, which I also think is unfair. Our annual passes will now expire mid October. I’m super frustrated with Disneyland right now, but I recognize that this is a first world problem. We were just really looking forward to staying on property.... it’s a huge splurge for us- and rebooking at GCH is just not in our budget unless they’re giving out an excellent discount.


we already tried moving to the GCH for those dates and they are full so its PPH all the way... a shame


----------



## crystal1313

Stormtrooper mum said:


> we already tried moving to the GCH for those dates and they are full so its PPH all the way... a shame


Did you get a discount for the PPH room?  I really like the PPH, but would not be happy paying DLH prices for a room there.


----------



## alvernon90

Federalist45 said:


> I called to get information about rebooking and they will not rebook for packages at this time (i.e., you can only transfer to a room only reservation).



How does that fit in with their "no new tickets" policy?  If you booked a package and get it rebooked to room only, are you out of luck if you are not already holding admission media?


----------



## emacat

We also got the e-mail, and after about 75 minutes on the phone with our Costco Walt Disney Travel Company person, we finally got it sorted out. If packages are available to book through the Disneyland.com, there is no reason that my package cannot be adjusted simply to one of the other hotels, as long as rooms are available. I'm appreciative that it's all a bit of a challenge right now, but I think they need to sort out existing reservations before booking new ones. I had no issue with paying more if I needed to for a hotel change, as long as I didn't have to change plane tickets, car reservations, etc. again as well. 
Their first idea was that I would just book another package on the main website (for the same exact dates), and then refund under travel insurance. I felt that unnecessary since it is all branches of Walt Disney Travel. They can transfer the money over if the discount code changes. In the end it all worked out and we transferred to a separate hotel with no change in total.


----------



## Federalist45

I did call back and ask about rebooking to GCH. They rebooked me at GCH for the original DLH price for September.


----------



## crystal1313

Federalist45 said:


> I did call back and ask about rebooking to GCH. The rebooked me at the original DLH price for September.


YAY!  Fantastic news!


----------



## audrey2580

Or at least get them to upgrade you to a club level room.


----------



## crystal1313

audrey2580 said:


> Or at least get them to upgrade you to a club level room.


Great idea!  Or club level and a view room


----------



## bethwc101

Don't know if this was posted already. Supposedly new info updated to Disney site, but I think it just reiterates some stuff mentioned here maybe?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7news.com/amp/disneyland-resort-when-will-open-reopening/6248858/


----------



## CastAStone

bethwc101 said:


> Don't know if this was posted already. Supposedly new info updated to Disney site, but I think it just reiterates some stuff mentioned here maybe?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7news.com/amp/disneyland-resort-when-will-open-reopening/6248858/


No, this was presumed but had not been officially announced. Thanks!


----------



## midnight star

bethwc101 said:


> Don't know if this was posted already. Supposedly new info updated to Disney site, but I think it just reiterates some stuff mentioned here maybe?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7news.com/amp/disneyland-resort-when-will-open-reopening/6248858/


@theluckyrabbit added it to the front page a few days ago. Someone caught it when it was added to the site.


----------



## mouschievous

From that article...
"Expansion of Mobile Order through the Disneyland app, Apple pay and more"

I can only hope that "expansion of mobile order" includes the ability to pay for mobile orders with gift cards.


----------



## Aurora0427

THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO SAID TO CALL! We were upgraded to GCH for our stay 9/6-9/8. I got off the phone and cried. I’m so happy!  We may be moving back to Texas, and our passes expire mid October, so this may be it for us for awhile.


----------



## crystal1313

Aurora0427 said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO SAID TO CALL! We were upgraded to GCH for our stay 9/6-9/8. I got off the phone and cried. I’m so happy!  We may be moving back to Texas, and our passes expire mid October, so this may be it for us for awhile.


YAY!!!!


----------



## Laundress

My DLH package booking was originally for The end of March then Moved to June. I called a few days ago and it was no problem to move it to August 10 to GCH.  Everything was kept the same.  Concierge with 3 day park hopper. I do wonder about the Park Hopper as we get more info.


----------



## Federalist45

If


Laundress said:


> My DLH package booking was originally for The end of March then Moved to June. I called a few days ago and it was no problem to move it to August 10 to GCH.  Everything was kept the same.  Concierge with 3 day park hopper. I do wonder about the Park Hopper as we get more info.



Yeah, I also noticed that the Cast Members were stating that my room included “all the magical upgrades” instead of them usually stating it includes “extra magic hour.”


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

crystal1313 said:


> Did you get a discount for the PPH room?  I really like the PPH, but would not be happy paying DLH prices for a room there.


Yep pph prices so a little back in the bank for  toys!


----------



## bethwc101

mouschievous said:


> From that article...
> "Expansion of Mobile Order through the Disneyland app, Apple pay and more"
> 
> I can only hope that "expansion of mobile order" includes the ability to pay for mobile orders with gift cards.


This!  We always do target gift cards to save the 5% ,but 85% of our dining is mobile ordering so it seriously bums us out


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bethwc101 said:


> Don't know if this was posted already. Supposedly new info updated to Disney site, but I think it just reiterates some stuff mentioned here maybe?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7news.com/amp/disneyland-resort-when-will-open-reopening/6248858/





CastAStone said:


> No, this was presumed but had not been officially announced. Thanks!





midnight star said:


> @theluckyrabbit added it to the front page a few days ago. Someone caught it when it was added to the site.


See post #5 on page one, which was updated with this news on 6/12/20. Kudos to @hiroMYhero for the quick catch on this update (see post #77). Keep an eye on page one for all official updates from Disney. They'll show up throughout this thread as they get announced, but I will be putting them up on the first page, too, where they'll be easiest to find.


----------



## emacat

Federalist45 said:


> If
> 
> 
> Yeah, I also noticed that the Cast Members were stating that my room included “all the magical upgrades” instead of them usually stating it includes “extra magic hour.”


Ours did say "the magical hour," and also discussed that we still had our park hopper tickets. I know they are ironing things out, but it is hard being patient while they do!! It's like being a kid waiting for your birthday presents!


----------



## tjls

bethwc101 said:


> This!  We always do target gift cards to save the 5% ,but 85% of our dining is mobile ordering so it seriously bums us out


If your mobile orders go directly to your linked credit card, can you then use your gift cards toward that bill at check out?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @mentos for noticing this change on the DLR AP Blockout Calendar page yesterday (https://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/).
*No speculation here, please* -- take that to the other thread on the other board -- but this is interesting.


----------



## edhmom

tjls said:


> If your mobile orders go directly to your linked credit card, can you then use your gift cards toward that bill at check out?



No, because it's charging directly to the card and not back to the room.


----------



## montreid

Flexpass blocked out for July 17 -


----------



## theluckyrabbit

montreid said:


> Flexpass blocked out for July 17 -


Didn't someone just post in the Flexpass Superthread that the 17th was open for reservations? That was just under an hour ago! 
ETA: Someone posted in the Speculation thread that the app was showing a link to buy new tickets this morning, not the "park closed" message. But when you clicked on the link, the closure message came up. Sounds like IT at work...


----------



## Mathmagicland

Just want to say a big Thanks to @theluckyrabbit for keeping watch  on all of the Disneyland threads - things are very busy between the spec thread and this Official thread, plus other threads,  and all of the work is appreciated!  It is very nice to be able to come to one thread for all of the up to date information,


----------



## gottalovepluto

Stormtrooper mum said:


> we already tried moving to the GCH for those dates and they are full so its PPH all the way... a shame


yikes! I would keep calling every once in a while, maybe something will open. As more data comes out on what won't be open people will keep cancelling imho.

Also- do you see availability on the website? maybe that could be a way to keep an eye on something opening.


----------



## crystal1313

gottalovepluto said:


> yikes! I would keep calling every once in a while, maybe something will open. As more data comes out on what won't be open people will keep cancelling imho.
> 
> Also- do you see availability on the website? maybe that could be a way to keep an eye on something opening.


I was thinking about this when I went to bed last night.  I think that is excellent advice!  Doesn't hurt to keep checking!


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

crystal1313 said:


> I was thinking about this when I went to bed last night.  I think that is excellent advice!  Doesn't hurt to keep checking!


thanks!  Staying positive that this clearly means the universe wants us to spend every waking moment in the parks!


----------



## Chicken12

Has there been any update on APs?  We are from NorCal and on the payment plan with our passes expiring in December.  My concern is 2 fold, first it looks like there is going to be a reservation system so even though we have Signature passes we will not be able to go days we want unless we are able to get a reservation.  2nd I have fairly bad asthma and am concerned about visiting the park until a vaccine is out.  Is there anyway to just cancel our APs at this point and renew them next year sometime?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Chicken12 said:


> Has there been any update on APs?  We are from NorCal and on the payment plan with our passes expiring in December.  My concern is 2 fold, first it looks like there is going to be a reservation system so even though we have Signature passes we will not be able to go days we want unless we are able to get a reservation.  2nd I have fairly bad asthma and am concerned about visiting the park until a vaccine is out.  Is there anyway to just cancel our APs at this point and renew them next year sometime?


Nothing known beyond you can get a refund or an extension for the closure period. There is no cancel for the rest of the AP’s duration for health reasons option at this time. When we know more @theluckyrabbit will post the info on the first page


----------



## audrey2580

meant to post in the speculation thread - sorry


----------



## crystal1313

lindyv321 said:


> Me too! I never understood why they didn’t have certain queues for those entering for the first time and need their photos taken vs people re-entering...


Me either!

And we know that MANY guests had no idea you needed to get a boarding group for ROTR when it opened, so I would imagine a lot of people won't realize you need reservations to enter the park too.


----------



## Michele King

Honestly, they should probably stop them at security. Kind of like getting through security at the airport where you have to show you have a ticket. Of course, some may just be visiting Downtown Disney. At least put up signs at security and at the parking garages/lots and have security ask if they have ticket reservations. That way people will know before they line up at the gates.


----------



## emerald3582

mouschievous said:


> From that article...
> "Expansion of Mobile Order through the Disneyland app, Apple pay and more"
> 
> I can only hope that "expansion of mobile order" includes the ability to pay for mobile orders with gift cards.


They're going to add it to WDW. See this article:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/changes-mobile-ordering-disney-world-bt1/...It will help to have more contactless pay options.


----------



## mentos

Chicken12 said:


> Has there been any update on APs?  We are from NorCal and on the payment plan with our passes expiring in December.  My concern is 2 fold, first it looks like there is going to be a reservation system so even though we have Signature passes we will not be able to go days we want unless we are able to get a reservation.  2nd I have fairly bad asthma and am concerned about visiting the park until a vaccine is out.  Is there anyway to just cancel our APs at this point and renew them next year sometime?





gottalovepluto said:


> Nothing known beyond you can get a refund or an extension for the closure period. There is no cancel for the rest of the AP’s duration for health reasons option at this time. When we know more @theluckyrabbit will post the info on the first page



We did have one member (@hiroMYhero) who reported here that they received a compassionate cancellation of pass after requesting it for health reasons. This is definitely on a case-by-case basis and there is no guarantee the same will happen if you call.


----------



## mouschievous

emerald3582 said:


> They're going to add it to WDW. See this article:
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/changes-mobile-ordering-disney-world-bt1/... It will help to have more contactless pay options.


Hallelujah!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Chicken12 said:


> Is there anyway to just cancel our APs at this point and renew them next year sometime?


WDW is canceling APs for guests who submit a request by phone. 

Our DL Flex APs were canceled after a total of 2 phone calls and a total of 2 cordial emails - 1 was to Ken Potrock, President of DL. It was his office who granted the ‘goodwill cancellation’ of our APs. 

Calling the AP line isn’t helpful but you’ll be able to note in subsequent correspondence that you spoke to an AP phone CM and an AP Leader who each read from a script regarding the AP refund and extension options.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Chicken12 said:


> Has there been any update on APs?  We are from NorCal and on the payment plan with our passes expiring in December.  My concern is 2 fold, first it looks like there is going to be a reservation system so even though we have Signature passes we will not be able to go days we want unless we are able to get a reservation.  2nd I have fairly bad asthma and am concerned about visiting the park until a vaccine is out.  Is there anyway to just cancel our APs at this point and renew them next year sometime?


See here: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/ -- for the information for calling for AP extensions or partial refunds. Start there, then move up the chain if you don't find a solution that works for you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We May Have a Glimpse of the New Reservation System for Disney Parks

This link is only for information. Remember that the screenshots are an alleged leak, not an actual, live product. Please take all speculation to the other thread on the other board where there is an ongoing discussion about this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273593205724975105


----------



## dina444444

FYI to premier passholders, my pass just updated in MDE (no update on the Disneyland app yet). It added 125 days, which is long Disneyland will have been closed for. I did my premier pass upgrade at a Disneyland ticket booth for reference.


----------



## KPeterso

dina444444 said:


> FYI to premier passholders, my pass just updated in MDE (no update on the Disneyland app yet). It added 125 days, which is long Disneyland will have been closed for. I did my premier pass upgrade at a Disneyland ticket booth for reference.



I just checked and my Premier Pass has also updated. Mine now shows a 7/26 end date (was supposed to expire late March). I kind of think the end date calculation should have been from the date the last park opened (DL on 7/17) since this is a bi-coastal AP and should have access to both the coasts the full number of days. Either way, I highly doubt we will be going the first 10 days DL is open and we are most likely cancelling WDW in September. I just hope I can renew to the DL only AP (hoping Sig+ but not sure based on the website).


----------



## mlggator22

hmm, mine have not updated yet.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

My signature plus pass updated as well—sort of. It shows original expiration date of June 5 but with 133 days remaining. Weird.


----------



## Chicken12

theluckyrabbit said:


> See here: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/ -- for the information for calling for AP extensions or partial refunds. Start there, then move up the chain if you don't find a solution that works for you.


I talked with AP customer service and they said there are no health exceptions currently for AP members on a payment plan.  They said to check back in a week or two.  That does not make me happy as I am high risk due to bad asthma.  In addition, even though we are on signature passes with only blackout days between xmas and new years we will not be restricted to a reservation system so even if my family wanted to visit the parks without me they may or may not be able to get in.  I really hope Disney ups their game and figures something out here.


----------



## montreid

Flexpasses -- not updated    two exp mid august so need them updated for our labor week plans


----------



## Mathmagicland

My Signature pass has not yet updated either the # of days remaining or the EXPDT.


----------



## midnight star

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CI...19/Guidance-for-Face-Coverings_06-18-2020.pdf
For those traveling from out of state. California just issued a state-wide mask order in public places. Prior to this it was based on the county or city you were in. Plan accordingly.

@theluckyrabbit should this be added to the front page for those coming out of state?


----------



## cruisehopeful

Just got this in email. No purchases or renewals of APs during "this time".

​
Dear Valued Annual Passholder,

Recently, we shared some big news about the _Disneyland_® Resort, including proposed plans to welcome guests back to the theme parks as part of a phased reopening planned to begin on July 9, pending state and local government approvals.

As we reopen, our theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements.

To foster recommended physical distancing during this unprecedented time, we will soon be introducing a new theme park reservation system and requiring our guests including all Annual Passholders to make advance reservations for their park visits. Additional information will be provided soon with details of what the new reservation system will mean for Passholders and updates on upcoming Annual Passholder program options.

As a reminder, Annual Passport sales for the _Disneyland_® Resort have been put on a temporary pause and will not be available for purchase, renewals, or upgrades at this time.

We truly value the role our Passholders play in making the _Disneyland_® Resort experience so magical and we look forward to welcoming you back. We recognize that you may have many questions and there will be additional information to come soon. Thank you for your patience as we continue to work through the changes required to reopen our theme parks.                           

 

​
 

​
 

​





 

​
 

​




 

​
 

​
To ensure delivery, please add:disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com to your email address book or safe list.

Please do not reply to this email as this address is not monitored. If you wish to contact us, click here to access our online feedback form.
​


----------



## midnight star

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-our-continued-focus-on-health-and-safety/
Parks Blog update relating to health and safety


----------



## Federalist45

Anyone with a pre-existing GCH reservation succeed in getting a discount?  Since they are porting over DLH guests at DLH price, seems like it might be worth asking.


----------



## dina444444

KPeterso said:


> I just checked and my Premier Pass has also updated. Mine now shows a 7/26 end date (was supposed to expire late March). I kind of think the end date calculation should have been from the date the last park opened (DL on 7/17) since this is a bi-coastal AP and should have access to both the coasts the full number of days. Either way, I highly doubt we will be going the first 10 days DL is open and we are most likely cancelling WDW in September. I just hope I can renew to the DL only AP (hoping Sig+ but not sure based on the website).


So it looks like the amount of days granted has to do with how the pass was purchased. Mine was a signature plus upgraded to premier at a Disneyland ticket booth which gave me 125 days.


----------



## amyg1975

Did other AP holders get this email?  I have not...


----------



## Mathmagicland

amyg1975 said:


> Did other AP holders get this email?  I have not...


I received it about an hour ago,


----------



## midnight star

amyg1975 said:


> Did other AP holders get this email?  I have not...


I haven’t gotten anything. But technically my pass “expired” on 5/31, so that could be the reason.


----------



## midnight star

My signature plus pass hasn’t updated. It isn’t on the app anymore since it expired 5/31/2020.


----------



## WonkaKid

amyg1975 said:


> Did other AP holders get this email?  I have not...


I got mine about two hours ago.


----------



## amyg1975

Still nothing here.  Strange.


----------



## mlggator22

I did get the email, but my expiration date hasn't updated which worries me.


----------



## dina444444

mlggator22 said:


> I did get the email, but my expiration date hasn't updated which worries me.


My expiration has only updated on the wdw app. Not the Disneyland app. I have a premier pass.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Federalist45 said:


> Anyone with a pre-existing GCH reservation succeed in getting a discount?  Since they are porting over DLH guests at DLH price, seems like it might be worth asking.


I asked this before and didn't get any response from anyone that started with a GCH reservation.  It would be nice to be offered something to compensate for re-booking considering others are getting the same thing for less.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

My flex pass expires in August, should my expiration date be updated now or after it expires? It hasn’t changed


----------



## dina444444

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> My flex pass expires in August, should my expiration date be updated now or after it expires? It hasn’t changed


They haven't done the expirations on the Disneyland side yet from what I've gathered. I only commented this morning about Premier passes since WDW has been rolling out updates on MDE.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Federalist45 said:


> Anyone with a pre-existing GCH reservation succeed in getting a discount?  Since they are porting over DLH guests at DLH price, seems like it might be worth asking.


No but I don’t know that anyone has tried. I don’t intend to personally but to each their own! The worst they say is no.


----------



## MikeRx

GCH woods view. We received the 35% off of current rack rate and moved our $50 night resort credit over to our current reservation. This was the offer for rebooking back in early April.  Our initial reservation was for 3 nights in late April. We changed several times trying to keep up with the new dates: June 18, July 14, July 15 and finally July 16 with a “back up” reservation of July 26. Needless to say, we are now left with the 26th plan. I’ve not tried to request anything else as I think this deal is as good or better than the DLH rate being ported over to the GCH for a comparable room. Good luck and I hope there is an opportunity for people to save as much as they can.


----------



## Aurora0427

We have flex passes and I received the email today. They expire June 27 and our dates have not been extended on the app yet.

I really hope they are selling tickets again by Christmas. If we don’t get to go to Disneyland one last time at the holidays, I’m going to be pretty upset.


----------



## Mama_Cass

gottalovepluto said:


> Nothing known beyond you can get a refund or an extension for the closure period. There is no cancel for the rest of the AP’s duration for health reasons option at this time. When we know more @theluckyrabbit will post the info on the first page


Is there a deadline to make a decision?  We are Deluxe APs and planning to visit in November.  However, we are coming from Toronto and depending on the reservation system it may be a waste of our time to go (like if we can only book two days at a time).  So we are kind of sitting and waiting to see what that will look like...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CI...19/Guidance-for-Face-Coverings_06-18-2020.pdf
> For those traveling from out of state. California just issued a state-wide mask order in public places. Prior to this it was based on the county or city you were in. Plan accordingly.
> 
> @theluckyrabbit should this be added to the front page for those coming out of state?


It's been added to the first page.



cruisehopeful said:


> Just got this in email. No purchases or renewals of APs during "this time"...


Added to the first page!



midnight star said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-our-continued-focus-on-health-and-safety/
> Parks Blog update relating to health and safety


Added to the first page!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Update on Seasonal Events at Walt Disney World Resort
All 2020 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Have Been Cancelled
Just a heads up: MNSSHP has been cancelled this year for WDW. Please take all speculation to the other thread on the other board.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mama_Cass said:


> Is there a deadline to make a decision?  We are Deluxe APs and planning to visit in November.  However, we are coming from Toronto and depending on the reservation system it may be a waste of our time to go (like if we can only book two days at a time).  So we are kind of sitting and waiting to see what that will look like...


So far, no official deadline has been announced. It has been reported on this board that CMs have told people calling about making a decision that Disney is expected to announce a deadline at some point.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I called to move our 11/26-11/28 to PPH from off site.  I was told by the CM that PPH was no longer offering concierge level at all.  Normally I can only use the military discount on Concierge level rooms so was happy that I received it for the standard room.  

Are Salute tickets included in the ticket freeze? Thank you!


----------



## midnight star

https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...h34fTOWLFEwrnUAMeOCSLYjrBTVl9apIShDf-btdA6WxU
Not really travel related, but parks related:
no moms panel this year. They are keeping the current ones but not adding new people


----------



## KPeterso

dina444444 said:


> So it looks like the amount of days granted has to do with how the pass was purchased. Mine was a signature plus upgraded to premier at a Disneyland ticket booth which gave me 125 days.



I have not spent time figuring out the days. But my pass was also purchased my pass at the Disneyland ticket booth back in March last year. It is ok either way. Just an observation about it should not really restart until all parks on both coasts re-open. It is not a big deal though. My pass was last used 3/13 at Epcot.


----------



## KPeterso

amyg1975 said:


> Did other AP holders get this email?  I have not...



My pass expired late March and I have not been receiving any of the emails for awhile now. I am sure the expired pass is the reason for that. I get my news from here and Facebook as people post it all anyway!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From another thread, for those with tickets to Star Wars Nite:



TitusPullo said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney and was given a refund without any problems.  I waited until I saw a report on Twitter of someone getting a refund and I also wanted to call early because I didn’t want to be on hold forever.  Hope this helps anyone who was waiting for reports of successfully getting a refund.


----------



## amyg1975

I don't know why I am not receiving the AP email.  How do I fix this? Thank goodness for the boards!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200018A
Reservation system info for WDW released!


----------



## Katie Count

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200018A
> Reservation system info for WDW released!


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A
This link has dates that the reservation system goes into effect...



Katie Count said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A
> This link has dates that the reservation system goes into effect...


Starts on 06/22 for hotel reservations, 06/26 for AP holders


----------



## cmrdgrs

I don't know if anyone knows the answer to this question, and I apologized if I overlooked it in this thread:

1) I had booked a Concierge Level room at the GCH using DVC points (which obviously were converted to reservation points) over Easter Weekend (such a bad decision to do this in the last 4 months of my UY - but what's done is done).

My reservation was cancelled (as you know) due to Covid-19.  Since DVC Management wasn't addressing these types of points and it seemed like they were going to expire at the end of my AUG UY, I booked a placeholder room shortly after the shutdown for 7/29, 30 & 31.  It seems now that they are not booking Concierge Level Rooms.  Does anyone know if they are "honoring" the Concierge Lounge service for those that already had this type of room booked?

2) From the thread I see that you need a reservation to have access to the Parks.  Is the reservation system up and running?  Is there any priority for those that are staying on property?  Just wondering how this is all going to work.  I haven't received any information directly from Disney about my upcoming reservation.

TIA for your guidance.


----------



## cmrdgrs

Katie Count said:


> Starts on 06/22 for hotel reservations, 06/26 for AP holders


Thanks Katie... that answers one of my questions above


----------



## EmJ

cmrdgrs said:


> I don't know if anyone knows the answer to this question, and I apologized if I overlooked it in this thread:
> 
> 1) I had booked a Concierge Level room at the GCH using DVC points (which obviously were converted to reservation points) over Easter Weekend (such a bad decision to do this in the last 4 months of my UY - but what's done is done).
> 
> My reservation was cancelled (as you know) due to Covid-19.  Since DVC Management wasn't addressing these types of points and it seemed like they were going to expire at the end of my AUG UY, I booked a placeholder room shortly after the shutdown for 7/29, 30 & 31.  It seems now that they are not booking Concierge Level Rooms.  Does anyone know if they are "honoring" the Concierge Lounge service for those that already had this type of room booked?
> 
> 2) From the thread I see that you need a reservation to have access to the Parks.  Is the reservation system up and running?  Is there any priority for those that are staying on property?  Just wondering how this is all going to work.  I haven't received any information directly from Disney about my upcoming reservation.
> 
> TIA for your guidance.


I can't answer your first question, but as to the second, the reservation system is not yet open for DL. Staying on-site is presumed to give you an advantage, especially (or perhaps only) if you already have tickets. However, nothing is for certain until we get the official word from Disney.


----------



## Katie Count

(Mod Edit) NB: THIS POST IS REGARDING WDW"S RESERVATION SYSTEM ONLY
*Introducing the Disney Park Pass System
Before you visit a park, you must make a reservation using this convenient online tool—coming soon. Check this page often for up-to-date details.

Learn About Other Updated Experiences.
Plan Ahead for Your Next Park Visit*

Magic Kingdom park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park will begin a phased reopening on July 11—with Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios reopening on July 15.
To manage attendance during this reopening period, while also helping Guests plan ahead before their arrival, we are introducing the new Disney Park Pass system. During this time, all Guests with valid admission will be required to make a reservation in advance for each park entry, using this new online tool.
To enter a park, both a park reservation AND valid admission for the same park on the same date are required for each person in your party ages 3 and up (limit one park per day).
*Booking Dates for Park Reservations*
The Disney Park Pass system will be available soon to select Guests. Booking dates vary based on your plans.

*Beginning June 22, 2020*, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
*Beginning June 26, 2020*, Annual Passholders without a Resort stay can make reservations.
*Beginning June 28, 2020*, existing ticket holders can make reservations.
Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.
If you booked a vacation package, your ticket eligibility is tied to your package travel dates. To make a park reservation for a different date, be sure to modify your vacation package dates.
If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations.
*Want to Book a New Vacation?*
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.
Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.

*Step 1: Link Your Admission to Your Disney Account*

To get started, you’ll need valid park admission that’s linked to your Disney account.

First, you’ll need a Disney account, which is where your Walt Disney World plans are stored and managed. Create an account or sign in to your existing account.
Then, link your valid admission to your Disney account. All Guests in your party must also have valid park admission linked to their profile. Note: At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused, and sales will resume at a later date.
If you have a Disney Resort hotel reservation, be sure to link it to your Disney account as well.
Once your admission is linked to your account, you can begin to make a park reservation.
Go to Step 2

*Step 2: Create Your Party*

When you begin to make a reservation, you’ll be prompted to create your party from your Family & Friends list.
Simply select the family and friends you’d like to include, then select “Continue”.
Don’t see someone in your travel party? Select “Add a Guest” to include them.
Note: You may need to make more than one Disney Park Pass reservation for your party depending on your admission type. Please make sure your party consists of Annual Passholders or theme park ticket holders.
Staying in a Disney Resort or other select hotel with a package that includes tickets? Everyone in your party must also have a hotel reservation. If this varies, you will need to make separate Disney Park Pass reservations.
Go to Step 3


----------



## Katie Count

(Mod Edit) NB: THIS POST IS REGARDING WDW"S RESERVATION SYSTEM ONLY


Katie Count said:


> *Step 2: Create Your Party*
> 
> When you begin to make a reservation, you’ll be prompted to create your party from your Family & Friends list.
> Simply select the family and friends you’d like to include, then select “Continue”.
> Don’t see someone in your travel party? Select “Add a Guest” to include them.
> Note: You may need to make more than one Disney Park Pass reservation for your party depending on your admission type. Please make sure your party consists of Annual Passholders or theme park ticket holders.
> Staying in a Disney Resort or other select hotel with a package that includes tickets? Everyone in your party must also have a hotel reservation. If this varies, you will need to make separate Disney Park Pass reservations.
> Go to Step 3


*Step 3: Select a Date and Park*

Choose the date and the theme park that you’d like to visit from the available reservations. Please note that dates and theme park selections are limited and subject to availability.
After creating your party in the Disney Park Pass system, you’ll be prompted to:

*Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
*Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
*Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park.
After selecting your date, park and time, you can confirm your reservation.
Go to Step 4

*Step 4: Review and Confirm Your Plans*

Carefully review and confirm your selected park and date.
If you need to make any changes, select “Back” to revise your selections.
Before confirming, you’ll need to agree to the Terms & Conditions, including the COVID-19 liability waiver. Then, select “Confirm” to complete your park reservation.
Once confirmed, your reservation will appear in My Plans.
Want to make another park reservation? Select “Make Another Reservation” to continue planning. As a reminder, if you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit.
Your new reservation(s) will appear in My Plans—both online and in the My Disney Experience app.
If you need to cancel a reservation, view your daily itinerary in My Plans, then select “Reservation Details”.
*You’re All Set!*
Get ready to experience the magic of a Walt Disney World theme park.



cmrdgrs said:


> Thanks Katie... that answers one of my questions above


This info is for WDW, not DL.


----------



## cmrdgrs

Katie Count said:


> This info is for WDW, not DL.


I was just looking at that link and realized it was for WDW.  I hate how the two systems are separate from WDW and DL.


----------



## Katie Count

The question I still have is what time does this go live on 06/22...?????


----------



## theluckyrabbit

amyg1975 said:


> I don't know why I am not receiving the AP email.  How do I fix this? Thank goodness for the boards!


Have you tried calling the AP Hotline? And make sure that all the information on your online account is up to date, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Repeating this reminder:
For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.

Also, when posting about WDW news, PLEASE make that absolutely clear at the top of your post!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Katie Count said:


> The question I still have is what time does this go live on 06/22...?????


Have you asked this on the WDW boards? Does anyone there know?


----------



## Katie Count

theluckyrabbit said:


> Have you asked this on the WDW boards? Does anyone there know?


*yulilin3 **WDW Theme Park COVID-19 Operations Info Thread - On Topic Posts Only - MK & DAK Open 7/11, EP & DHS Open 7/15 Board*
"Ok got some info
As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps"


----------



## hiroMYhero

For WDW PARK RESERVATIONS

If anyone missed this, WDW will be using park reservations for quite some time:

Park reservations will be available through *September 26, 2021, *based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.


----------



## amyg1975

theluckyrabbit said:


> Have you tried calling the AP Hotline? And make sure that all the information on your online account is up to date, too.



I finally called and they have my email for everything else except my AP! I am back in business.


----------



## sgrap

I don't know whether to ask this here or somewhere else (tried the speculation post but it is closed), but please direct me to the right place if it isn't here.

Situation: 5-night VGC reservation (bumped from May) to end of Aug/beginning Sept
Guests are myself, hubby (DVC members) and daughter who turns 18 just before trip.  We all have flex passes that originally expired 8/14, but I'm assuming those will be extended.
**Trip is to celebrate her birthday
Other guests are her boyfriend, and possibly a good family friend who will be living in San Diego by then.  Neither of those guests have any tickets at this time.
We still aren't 100% sure we are going, it will depend on COVID cases at the time (ill mother nearby at home, so I'm being super careful).

I've encouraged our guests to buy a ticket now, but no one has yet.  They want to""wait and see," which I get.  But daughter doesn't want to go on the trip if her boyfriend doesn't go, because it's her celebration.

Are there any 3rd party places still selling DLR tickets?  (Family friend is military spouse, boyfriend is son of DOD employee, but I don't believe one who is eligible to for military tickets--and military spouse friend isn't sure if she is joining or not, so I can't count on a military tickets for boyfriend through her).

Any suggestions for what I should tell them?  I don't know if there will be any chance of me getting them reservations if they don't have their tickets when reservations go live.  

Thanks for any input!


----------



## bethwc101

sgrap said:


> I don't know whether to ask this here or somewhere else (tried the speculation post but it is closed), but please direct me to the right place if it isn't here.
> 
> Situation: 5-night VGC reservation (bumped from May) to end of Aug/beginning Sept
> Guests are myself, hubby (DVC members) and daughter who turns 18 just before trip.  We all have flex passes that originally expired 8/14, but I'm assuming those will be extended.
> **Trip is to celebrate her birthday
> Other guests are her boyfriend, and possibly a good family friend who will be living in San Diego by then.  Neither of those guests have any tickets at this time.
> We still aren't 100% sure we are going, it will depend on COVID cases at the time (ill mother nearby at home, so I'm being super careful).
> 
> I've encouraged our guests to buy a ticket now, but no one has yet.  They want to""wait and see," which I get.  But daughter doesn't want to go on the trip if her boyfriend doesn't go, because it's her celebration.
> 
> Are there any 3rd party places still selling DLR tickets?  (Family friend is military spouse, boyfriend is son of DOD employee, but I don't believe one who is eligible to for military tickets--and military spouse friend isn't sure if she is joining or not, so I can't count on a military tickets for boyfriend through her).
> 
> Any suggestions for what I should tell them?  I don't know if there will be any chance of me getting them reservations if they don't have their tickets when reservations go live.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I bought the day the announcement came out about parks opening from UT. But I think the deadline to purchase is either today or tomorrow and then they have to stop selling tickets. Or so I was told.


----------



## mlggator22

I didn't see it, but was there any information about how many days someone could have active reservations for?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

sgrap said:


> I don't know whether to ask this here or somewhere else (tried the speculation post but it is closed), but please direct me to the right place if it isn't here...


The Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board is not closed. It is definitely open for business and moving briskly this morning!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mlggator22 said:


> I didn't see it, but was there any information about how many days someone could have active reservations for?


The post below which is just up the page from yours has the information you want regarding WDW on site guests.



Katie Count said:


> *yulilin3 **WDW Theme Park COVID-19 Operations Info Thread - On Topic Posts Only - MK & DAK Open 7/11, EP & DHS Open 7/15 Board*
> "Ok got some info
> As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
> Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
> No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but* people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps*"


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The "Cliff Notes" DIS version of WDW's Reservation System:
Details Announced for New Reservation System for Theme Park Visits to Walt Disney World Resort

VIDEO: New Reservation System for Theme Park Visits to Walt Disney World Resort Details


----------



## sgrap

theluckyrabbit said:


> The Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board is not closed. It is definitely open for business and moving briskly this morning!


Thx for the link! I searched and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## WonkaKid

The DL site has been updated. No news yet about reservations, though.
Update


----------



## BellaandMickey

ddwlms said:


> I think that if you don't have existing tickets, on the 28th, you can only purchase for 2021.  So people with tickets have the advantage thru December.



I didn’t see that detail. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Absinthe

Katie Count said:


> *Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park.
> 
> After selecting your date, park and time, you can confirm your reservation.
> Go to Step 4



Select a TIME?? Does that mean arrival time or a window of time you’re allowed to visit??


----------



## hiroMYhero

Absinthe said:


> Select a TIME?? Does that mean arrival time or a window of time you’re allowed to visit??


It’s the arrival time for WDW guests.


----------



## CastAStone

Hotels officially approved to reopen. Still waiting on parks.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274136500427341824


----------



## theluckyrabbit

amyg1975 said:


> I finally called and they have my email for everything else except my AP! I am back in business.


Yay! Glad you were able to get things cleared up!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WonkaKid said:


> The DL site has been updated. No news yet about reservations, though.
> Update
> 
> View attachment 502257


Thank you for this, Rob! I've updated the first page.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

UPDATE: Disneyland Gets Approval to Reopen Downtown Disney, Hotels in July

Disneyland Unions Ask California Governor to Delay Reopening

Please post speculation in the Reopening Speculation Thread on the Community Board.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Some more news about WDW's reopening:

Disney Offers Options to Walt Disney World Annual Passholders Upon Reopening

Disney Announces Annual Passholder Previews for July 9 and 10 Prior to Park Openings

Walt Disney World Cancels Most Enchanting Extras, Backstage Tours, Dessert Parties, & More

Again, please post speculation in the Reopening Speculation Thread on the Community Board.


----------



## WonkaKid

theluckyrabbit said:


> Some more news about WDW's reopening:
> 
> Disney Announces Annual Passholder Previews for July 9 and 10 Prior to Park Openings


A friend visited DW most days of the week, prior to the lockdown. I sent her this info. If she’s able to make the preview, I’ll ask her to report back.


----------



## azdisneylover

WonkaKid said:


> A friend visited DW most days of the week, prior to the lockdown. I sent her this info. If she’s able to make the preview, I’ll ask her to report back.



That would be awesome! Hopefully, she will have lots of photos too. Thanks, Rob.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
6/20/20
DLR has updated the ticket policy for Military Salute Tickets: exp. date has been extended to 12/16/2021. Blackout dates apply. See link above for details.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More updates on WDW's reopening:
Walt Disney World Shares Update on Attractions & Entertainment Available Upon Reopening
Details on All Entertainment, Shops, & Attractions Available at Disney World Upon Reopening
Take a Peek at the New Sparkling Paint Job on Cinderella Castle


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More reports of AP extensions being applied. Check the app.


----------



## GenGen22

theluckyrabbit said:


> More reports of AP extensions being applied. Check the app.


Mine still looks the same but mine doesn't expire until July 12th.  I'll keep checking.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GenGen22 said:


> Mine still looks the same but mine doesn't expire until July 12th.  I'll keep checking.


Someone reported that an extension showed up on the app, then disappeared a few hours later. IT must be at work again!


----------



## GenGen22

theluckyrabbit said:


> Someone reported that an extension showed up on the app, then disappeared a few hours later. IT must be at work again!


Good to know.  Im dying to see the update.  I will keep watching to see what happens.


----------



## montreid

theluckyrabbit said:


> More reports of AP extensions being applied. Check the app.


No joy


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> More reports of AP extensions being applied. Check the app.


Mine has not yet been updated. Will keep checking.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Nothing here yet either. My AP was originally set to expire October 29, still reflecting that date.


----------



## JJ2017

Hi again! You all are so helpful and I wish I could remember who helped me figure out that the two comp tickets I have could be simultaneously linked to both my WDW and my DLR account.  So now I am gearing up to make a park reservation tomorrow morning for WDW with one of the comp tickets and I was going to save the other in case DLR needs a ticket.  But I also have a second WDW hotel reservation that I could use the second ticket for.  So this time around, I"m wondering if I could "use" those two tickets tomorrow for park reservations at WDW and then once I learn how DLR is going to work if I could also simultaneously use those to make DLR park reservations.  Anyway - there might not be an answer, but maybe someone knows a little more how comp tickets might work.  THANKS!


----------



## hiroMYhero

JJ2017 said:


> if I could "use" those two tickets tomorrow for park reservations at WDW and then once I learn how DLR is going to work if I could also simultaneously use those to make DLR park reservations.


Yes you can because the comps are active in each of your accounts.

DL and WDW ticketing are separate entities. Only after you actually enter a park, you may find them to drop off of both accounts. Some comps that I used at DL remained active in the WDW system.


----------



## Jnc91

theluckyrabbit said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> 6/20/20
> DLR has updated the ticket policy for Military Salute Tickets: exp. date has been extended to 12/16/2021. Blackout dates apply. See link above for details.



Do you know if it will it show the update in the app? My linked tickets are still showing a 12/2020 expiration date. We did already use one day...


----------



## dina444444

Jnc91 said:


> Do you know if it will it show the update in the app? My linked tickets are still showing a 12/2020 expiration date. We did already use one day...


I don’t think they have rolled out expiration  date updates in the Disneyland app yet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The quote below from the Flex Pass Superthread mentions that a CM on the phone line for the AP extensions/partial refunds said that passholders have until the end of June to make their requests. There has been no official announcement yet about a deadline, but for those who have not yet called to make their decision, heads up!



Mcky36 said:


> I believe you can still call and extend them. I called to extend mine  (also on monthly payments) last week and *they said that we had until the last week in June to get the extension applied*.  I need to call back though because my passes still show that they are expiring next week even though I requested the extension.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLP News:
Disneyland Paris to Begin Reopening July 15


----------



## ten6mom

theluckyrabbit said:


> The quote below from the Flex Pass Superthread mentions that a CM on the phone line for the AP extensions/partial refunds said that passholders have until the end of June to make their requests. There has been no official announcement yet about a deadline, but for those who have not yet called to make their decision, heads up!


I was hoping to have more time to make a decision.  Truly, I was hoping they would do what Shanghai (I think?) did and didn't start the timer again until after the reservation period was done.  This doesn't sound like DL will do the same, does it.


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> DLP News:
> Disneyland Paris to Begin Reopening July 15


Does this mean that all Disney parks have government approval to reopen except DL?


----------



## hiroMYhero

EmJ said:


> Does this mean that all Disney parks have government approval to reopen except DL?


Tokyo DLR hasn’t announced a reopening date. It’s also not owned by Disney so that could make a difference in how they approach a reopening.


----------



## EmJ

hiroMYhero said:


> Tokyo DLR hasn’t announced a reopening date. It’s also not owned by Disney so that could make a difference in how they approach a reopening.


I just want to know..... like everyone here


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Interesting news from WDW:
Disney World testing new hands-off security bag check at Disney Springs


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> Interesting news from WDW:
> Disney World testing new hands-off security bag check at Disney Springs


This would be so nice If if works out well.....


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ten6mom said:


> I was hoping to have more time to make a decision.  Truly, I was hoping they would do what Shanghai (I think?) did and didn't start the timer again until after the reservation period was done.  This doesn't sound like DL will do the same, does it.


WDW has stated that their reservation period will last until Sept. 2021. If DLR's reservation period lasts close to that length of time, they can't stop the AP clock for that long. As I posted above, there hasn't been any official announcement about a deadline to make your decision, but it couldn't hurt to be thinking about it more seriously this week.


----------



## mlggator22

Here is my concern, and why Disney would be more forthcoming with its plans BEFORE deadlines are made. I have the Signature Plus pass which expires on August 11th. I want to take the extend my pass option since they are not likely allowing pass renewals for a bit so I can go. However, if my annual pass benefits are the same (same number of days allowed to go and to hold reservations) as a lower tiered pass, then I will be very upset that I am still paying so much more. It would be better for me to let my pass expire at that point and purchase a lower tiered pass. 

It's not fair to ask me to make a decision like this without all the information ahead of the decision.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mlggator22 said:


> Here is my concern, and why Disney would be more forthcoming with its plans BEFORE deadlines are made...


Again, as I have posted above, there has been NO official announcement about a deadline for APs to make their choice. If you wish to discuss your situation, ask about it in the Reopening Speculation thread on the Disneyland Community Board. Maybe someone there will have good advice.


----------



## dukeybootie

Have any Flex Pass AP holders who canceled the remainder of their pass by phone received their prorated refunds yet? Just wondering if I missed an announcement on when that would happen. Thanks!


----------



## crystal1313

theluckyrabbit said:


> Interesting news from WDW:
> Disney World testing new hands-off security bag check at Disney Springs


I saw this on a YouTube video and this would be AMAZING!  It would really speed things up too.  I totally get them doing that.  It would eliminate the CMs touching your items in your bag right after they touched another guests items.  Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## WonkaKid

EmJ said:


> I just want to know..... like everyone here


Me too. I was thinking of another trip there soon .


----------



## helenm29

Hi everyone! I need your help!  We set up the Payment plan for 2 Signature plus passes to Disneyland. Then we paid cash to upgrade them to Premier so that we could go to Disneyworld.  My problem is that we cannot go to Disneyworld due to the whole Covid-19 thing and would like to get a refund of the cash amount we paid. So far, there is not a CM who knows how to do that! anyone out there have a clue? we don't mind getting a refund just for the cash and still make payments on the original pass.  HELP!


----------



## midnight star

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...strict-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-july-9/
Parks blog update on DTD's opening.

@theluckyrabbit for the front page.


----------



## WonkaKid

DL Resort Operations site has been updated. Nothing yet about reservations. 
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## MikeRx

WonkaKid said:


> DL Resort Operations site has been updated. Nothing yet about reservations.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/View attachment 503292


I wish Disney would add a "what's new in this update" section of their posts. Sometimes it's obvious and sometimes it's fools errand and folks in Disney IT are laughing...


----------



## AndrewC

I haven’t seen any way to link hotel reservations and tickets for Disneyland, everything I’ve seen have been referencing Disney World... so it may not be updates for our side of the US yet.

I just received an annual pass holder survey. A lot of your standard questions on how long I’ve had the pass, how often I visit, if I was aware of all the limitations with the reopening.... then it asked how each of those changes (masks, social distance, reduced capacity, no parades or fireworks, etc) affected my decision to maintain or renew an annual pass. I marked a couple things as affecting my decision, one of those being no parades or fireworks. *The next question specifically called out those two things and asked me which was most important to me.* 

They also asked if I would use digital options to... and then listed mobile food order, boarding groups, etc, and *reserve seats for shows or performances.* That struck me as interesting since I haven’t seen anything mentioning any digital reservations or seat assignments for shows...


----------



## Jaina

That sounds like a mess! I'm so sorry! I don't know if it will be possible or not, honestly, if none of the CM's have been able to do it. You might have to end up getting a refund for the Premier and hope you can re-purchase in several months? Or if you're local, when DTD opens, you might be able to get something done on property, if the ticket booths are open at all.


----------



## MATTERHORN

It's likely they are going to have to prorate and refund the entire pass and then you'll have to rebuy what you want. But hopefully you get some help!


----------



## midnight star

Tokyo Disney opens on July 1. So Disneyland/DCA are the last of the Disney parks to reopen. But all will be reopening in July.


----------



## EmJ

midnight star said:


> View attachment 503383
> Tokyo Disney opens on July 1. So Disneyland/DCA are the last of the Disney parks to reopen. But all will be reopening in July.


In theory... still waiting on word from Sacramento. Sigh.


----------



## midnight star

EmJ said:


> In theory... still waiting on word from Sacramento. Sigh.


True...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the FlexPass Superthread (6/22/20):


laugard said:


> So I was told something interesting when I spoke to someone in AP monthly payments today. According to him and his supervisor, on May 22 Disney set all monthly paying APs for people who hadn't already made the choice to extend to option 1 (the refund for March 14-April 4 payment, payments will resume once park is open and pass will expire on regular date with no extension for closure choice). However, it's still possible to call and request the extension. He called this a one-time "allowance" by Disney — even though I pointed out Disney never communicated a deadline for making the choice on either its website or AP emails. So I think calling it an allowance or exemption is a bit much. But if anyone wants the extension, I'd suggest calling ASAP just to be safe. I called the AP line to do this last week, but had to wait for the monthly payments line to open today to have it applied. And my pass expires in July, so I don't know if this applies to passes that already expired during the closure. But even though I knew option 1 is what Disney said they'd default to, I got nervous when I realized it had already been done. (Truthfully, how the CM communicated it was part of it and why I got a bit panicky. Luckily our communication improved from there on.)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WonkaKid said:


> DL Resort Operations site has been updated. Nothing yet about reservations.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/View attachment 503292


Thanks, Rob -- I've updated the first page.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> View attachment 503383
> Tokyo Disney opens on July 1. So Disneyland/DCA are the last of the Disney parks to reopen. But all will be reopening in July.


And here's the DIS article, too: Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea Set to Open July 1.
Something interesting to note from the above article: "Guests will be required to wear masks at all times inside the parks, except when dining. However, in order to prevent heatstroke, during the summer season when the temperature and humidity are high, if guests are outdoors with adequate distance from other people, masks may be removed."


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another encouraging sign today from WDW regarding DAS:


puente0629 said:


> When I called for my DVC reservation I was told by a cast member the DAS will work the same as it did before, my mother has MS so we were worried they would do away with it. Also, it makes sense they would keep it since there will be no fastpasses or virtual lines until further notice.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Has anyone heard anything on rider swap?


----------



## CdnCarrie

Will we have to reserve days in the park for a March visit? Sounds like those going to WDW are going to on June 28th.


----------



## cruisehopeful

dukeybootie said:


> Have any Flex Pass AP holders who canceled the remainder of their pass by phone received their prorated refunds yet? Just wondering if I missed an announcement on when that would happen. Thanks!


As far as I know, they cannot issue any refunds for the closed days until they know exactly how many days the parks are closed. While they are planning to reopen July 17, there's no guarantee that they will.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CdnCarrie said:


> Will we have to reserve days in the park for a March visit? Sounds like those going to WDW are going to on June 28th.


WDW has said that their reservation system will be in place until late September 2021. DLR has not made any official announcement about the duration of their reservation system. Keep watching the first page of this superthread to see when that news gets posted!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I called to move our 11/26-11/28 to PPH from off site.  I was told by the CM that PPH was no longer offering concierge level at all.  Normally I can only use the military discount on Concierge level rooms so was happy that I received it for the standard room.
> 
> Are Salute tickets included in the ticket freeze? Thank you!


I’m glad you got the discount you wanted!!

Fwiw, at least today, I am seeing PPH CL available to book when I put in a random date in Aug so idk what the CM was seeing. Maybe the military discount has changed or maybe it was pulled from the system and put back in (again. They did that at least once before )


----------



## dukeybootie

cruisehopeful said:


> As far as I know, they cannot issue any refunds for the closed days until they know exactly how many days the parks are closed. While they are planning to reopen July 17, there's no guarantee that they will.



In my case, the Flex AP expired on 6/1 so I figured they know exactly how many days' worth to refund. Wondering if there are others in a similar situation who have chosen to take the refund option?


----------



## cmrdgrs

theluckyrabbit said:


> Repeating this reminder:
> For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
> 
> Also, when posting about WDW news, PLEASE make that absolutely clear at the top of your post!


I guess my question is why is anything on this particular thread about WDW when the topic is Disneyland specific.  Right now there is no information about how the reservation system at DL will work.  I've been checking the DL website daily and it still says

"*Park Reservations*: Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements and promote physical distancing, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests, including Annual Passholders, to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. _*Theme park reservations will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon*_."

It would seem that there is nothing concrete to report yet for DL on the reservation system.


----------



## AndrewC

CT Yankee said:


> If I am reading the park reservation information correctly, I would need a valid park admission to make a reservation.  We will be in Southern California during the week of August 10th and would like to visit DL one of those days.  Once the reservation system opens, does this mean I will need to purchase park tickets in advance, link them on MDE and then make the reservations once that system opens? I'm just worried that I won't be able to make a reservation and then I am stuck with DL tickets that I may not be able to use.
> 
> I know we only have the reservation system at WDW to go by at this point, I am just thinking they would likely use the same system at DL.



I believe Disney has stopped the sale of new tickets... it’s currently unknown when Disney might resume ticket sales. The reservation system right now will be for existing ticket holders and AP holders. Hopefully Disney will open ticket sales again soon, but right now I don’t think you’re in luck...


----------



## CT Yankee

AndrewC said:


> I believe Disney has stopped the sale of new tickets... it’s currently unknown when Disney might resume ticket sales. The reservation system right now will be for existing ticket holders and AP holders. Hopefully Disney will open ticket sales again soon, but right now I don’t think you’re in luck...


Ok thanks - that's what I suspected when I saw the info. about ticket sales being stopped at that time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cmrdgrs said:


> I guess my question is why is anything on this particular thread about WDW when the topic is Disneyland specific.  Right now there is no information about how the reservation system at DL will work...


While this thread is dedicated to all official information about DLR's reopening, there have indeed been few official announcements about that so far. In the meantime, many people are interested in how the other Disney Parks are handling their reopening process. That official information can give people here some idea of what _might_ happen when DLR finally does open their reservation system and reopen DTD, the parks, and the on site hotels. Of course, people here know that the official information from the other Disney Parks does not mean that DLR will reopen their parks _exactly_ the same way. And this is why all the information from the other parks is not posted on the first page of this superthread. All the official information on the first page is for DLR only. 
It is fine if you aren't interested in the reopening information from the other Disney Parks. In that case, focus on the first page of this thread. That page is updated regularly (the dates in red show when each post is updated).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Good catch from @hiroMYhero below. The information is for WDW, but keep it in mind:



hiroMYhero said:


> I just checked the WDW Park Reservation page and this alert is part of the booking info. You can check Park Availability. DL should have the same message:
> 
> “Check to see if your desired date and park is currently available before purchasing your ticket, Annual Pass or package. Please keep your preference in mind when selecting your ticket. You will need to make your theme park reservation after purchasing.“


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> I believe Disney has stopped the sale of new tickets... it’s currently unknown when Disney might resume ticket sales. The reservation system right now will be for existing ticket holders and AP holders. Hopefully Disney will open ticket sales again soon, but right now I don’t think you’re in luck...





CT Yankee said:


> Ok thanks - that's what I suspected when I saw the info. about ticket sales being stopped at that time.


You can find the information about the current pause on the sale of new DLR park tickets on page one of this superthread, specifically in posts 4 (posted 6/10/20) and 5 (updated 6/22/20).  Checking the first page of this thread is usually the quickest way to find the most recent information about official DLR announcements. 
When DLR announces that new tickets and APs will be for sale again, you'll see it posted on the first page here!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

theluckyrabbit said:


> HT: @mentos for noticing this change on the DLR AP Blockout Calendar page yesterday (https://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/).
> *No speculation here, please* -- take that to the other thread on the other board -- but this is interesting.
> 
> View attachment 501653


The AP Blockout Calendar Page (https://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/) has changed -- Sig+ and SoCal Select no longer say "Not Available for Sale" -- but they are still in the same odd order with SoCal Select between Sig+ and Signature,


----------



## CT Yankee

theluckyrabbit said:


> You can find the information about the current pause on the sale of new DLR park tickets on page one of this superthread, specifically in posts 4 (posted 6/10/20) and 5 (updated 6/22/20).  Checking the first page of this thread is usually the quickest way to find the most recent information about official DLR announcements.
> When DLR announces that new tickets and APs will be for sale again, you'll see it posted on the first page here!


Ok - thanks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From WDW today (6/24/20):
2021 Walt Disney World Resort Vacation Packages Available To Book Today
From that article, please note, "It's also important to remember that booking a 2021 package DOES NOT guarantee theme park availability."

Please post discussion about this topic in the Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.


----------



## dina444444

Disneyland park and the hotel reopenings are delayed. New date to be announced sometime after July 4.


----------



## CrimsonRave

As long as all California parks are treated this way I don’t see any issues. Let’s see if it impacts our November trip


----------



## OffToDWD

I thought Grand Californian and Paradise Pier were approved to open on July 23... will they still open those up or delaying opening?


----------



## dina444444

OffToDWD said:


> I thought Grand Californian and Paradise Pier were approved to open on July 23... will they still open those up or delaying opening?


They are now delayed because of the park reopening being delayed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> Disneyland park and the hotel reopenings are delayed. New date to be announced sometime after July 4.


Thank you for posting this. I've updated the first post on the first page.

And here is the DIS article: Disneyland Resort Pushes Back Reopening for Theme Parks and Hotels


----------



## theluckyrabbit

OffToDWD said:


> I thought Grand Californian and Paradise Pier were approved to open on July 23... will they still open those up or delaying opening?


The second paragraph of that announcement says that the opening of those hotels will be delayed, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CrimsonRave said:


> As long as all California parks are treated this way I don’t see any issues. Let’s see if it impacts our November trip


It_ is_ hard news for the other theme parks (USH, MM, Knott's, Sea World, Legoland), too,  because they were asking for a July 1st opening date. Guess this means the answer is no.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Well just saw a youtube vlog talking about disney pushing back the opening date for Disneyland, so it will not be opening on July 17/20.  this seems to be confrimmed for the news article posted on the main page of the DIS.

Disheartening but for the best.


----------



## dina444444

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> Well just saw a youtube vlog talking about disney pushing back the opening date for Disneyland, so it will not be opening on July 17/20.  this seems to be confrimmed for the news article posted on the main page of the DIS.
> 
> Disheartening but for the best.


Disney PR tweeted it out this afternoon


----------



## azdisneylover

(((Big hugs))) to all who just had their trips squashed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> Well just saw a youtube vlog talking about disney pushing back the opening date for Disneyland, so it will not be opening on July 17/20.  this seems to be confrimmed for the news article posted on the main page of the DIS.
> 
> Disheartening but for the best.





dina444444 said:


> Disney PR tweeted it out this afternoon



And it's been posted on the first page of this superthread -- see post 1 -- so it's official.
ETA: Posts on the first page have been updated.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This would be something nice to look forward to: Legislation Introduced Would Allow $4,000 Per Adult Tax Credit for U.S. Travel
Dream a little dream...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This just in:


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> This would be something nice to look forward to: Legislation Introduced Would Allow $4,000 Per Adult Tax Credit for U.S. Travel



Unfortunately, experienced Congress watchers say this is not something to be counted on... The odds that we will be able to use this tax credit are probably less than 1 percent.  I definitely wouldn't make plans assuming that the credit will exist.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Disney Parks Blog article about the Disneyland reopening postponement 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/disneyland-resort-reopening-update/


----------



## puente0629

*Mod edit: This information is for WDW.*



Brittney Cornwell said:


> Has anyone heard anything on rider swap?




I recently contact Disney for my DVC reservation and asked about rider swap and DAS since have my 1 yr old going and my mother-in-law who has MS and was told both will be available when the parks open.


----------



## audrey2580

Disneyland reaches deal with employees on reopening process: 

https://www.bizjournals.com/losange...nd-reaches-deal-with-employees-reopening.html
Takeaways: 
-Disneyland cast members will receive two weeks sick pay if they have a confirmed case of Covid-19,
-Employees will be required to conduct an at-home Covid-19 assessment before going work and will be provided a thermometer.
-Workers who must work within six feet of Disneyland visitors will be provided a plastic face shield.
-Furloughed workers concerned about their safety can decline the first recall notice and continue to remain on furlough and receive benefits, according to the union agreement. Disneyland employees who decline a second recall must go on an approved leave of absence or face termination.
-The agreement also stipulates that full-time and part-time employees must be called back before Disneyland’s college employment program is reinstated.


----------



## dina444444

audrey2580 said:


> Disneyland reaches deal with employees on reopening process:
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/losange...nd-reaches-deal-with-employees-reopening.html
> Takeaways:
> -Disneyland cast members will receive two weeks sick pay if they have a confirmed case of Covid-19,
> -Employees will be required to conduct an at-home Covid-19 assessment before going work and will be provided a thermometer.
> -Workers who must work within six feet of Disneyland visitors will be provided a plastic face shield.
> -Furloughed workers concerned about their safety can decline the first recall notice and continue to remain on furlough and receive benefits, according to the union agreement. Disneyland employees who decline a second recall must go on an approved leave of absence or face termination.
> -The agreement also stipulates that full-time and part-time employees must be called back before Disneyland’s college employment program is reinstated.


Most of these are the same rules set forward for wdw. The only thing I’m seeing as new is the face shields.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

puente0629 said:


> I recently contact Disney for my DVC reservation and asked about rider swap and DAS since have my 1 yr old going and my mother-in-law who has MS and was told both will be available when the parks open.


Was this for WDW or DLR? Your posts on other boards made it sound like WDW?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WonkaKid said:


> Folks, the DL app has been updated. The latest version (as of 6-25-20) is now version 6.0, build 20200618.1
> View attachment 504195


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW opened their Park Reservation System for APs today (those w/o on site stays). Will post this in the Speculation Thread for further discussion.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

It appears that APs without resort stays pull from a completely separate bucket than guests with resort reservations. Looking at the availability calendar there are days that are full for APs without resort days that are still available to book for resort guests.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Gaugersaurus said:


> It appears that APs without resort stays pull from a completely separate bucket than guests with resort reservations. Looking at the availability calendar there are days that are full for APs without resort days that are still available to book for resort guests.
> View attachment 504268
> View attachment 504269


It will be interesting to see what DLR does when we finally get to see what our reservation system looks like and how it will work.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Actors' Equity Asks Walt Disney World to Delay the Reopening of their Theme Parks

ETA: Disney Responds to Actors' Equity Requests; Wants Live Shows to Return

For further discussion, please hop on over to the Reopening Speculation Thread.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Update on projects:

“We have separate project teams working on these efforts, but we are still evaluating project timelines based on the extended closures we’ve experienced due to COVID-19. While several projects, like Avengers Campus—at both Disney California Adventure and Disneyland Paris—are able to surge forward based on where we were in development, there are others that will be picked back up in stages—like Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway and TRON—and some that are longer-term that we will need more time to assess. We are working with our operations partners now to determine timing for this project to get under way. For now, we know that both Magic Kingdom and Disneyland parks will re-open with the existing Splash Mountain attraction.”
https://d23.com/exclusive-walt-disn...ng-splash-mountain-for-tiana-and-her-friends/


----------



## Paigesmom2013

I think this post is allowed, but we just cancelled our Disneyland tickets with Undercover Tourist. Refunded at 95% (the tickets were purchased as non-refundable.) The agent said to expect the refund in 6-8 weeks. But she said if we re-book the tickets within a year of receiving the refund, we would get that 5% back as a credit for new tickets. She was very nice and I thought this was a fair offer.
 I really wanted to keep the tickets, but we had flights and hotel to consider for the trip and I can't just guess when Disneyland will reopen or when characters and parades will return.


----------



## Cal-Pie

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Newsom just said they were supposed to release the theme park guidelines last week and they decided not to.  Also mentioned that Disney made the decision not to open in July (not just on the 17th).  There goes my hope for my July 27th plans.  At least we are next on the list when they have guidance.....


----------



## Jerryp49

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...would-significantly-impact-the-experience.htm


----------



## BadPinkTink

Jerryp49 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...would-significantly-impact-the-experience.htm



Not exactly true, the full article makes it clear its  Walt Disney World vacation packages booked through one travel agent called TUI.

Flights booked direct with airlines to LAX have NOT been cancelled. Some airlines are cancelling routes to Orlando due to travel agents cancelling vacation packages.

The UK and Ireland routes to Orlando are mainly vacation packages from travel agents.

The UK and Ireland routes to LAX are not as dependent on vacation packages and are very different situation


----------



## Aurora0427

TikiTikiFan said:


> Update on projects:
> 
> “We have separate project teams working on these efforts, but we are still evaluating project timelines based on the extended closures we’ve experienced due to COVID-19. While several projects, like Avengers Campus—at both Disney California Adventure and Disneyland Paris—are able to surge forward based on where we were in development, there are others that will be picked back up in stages—like Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway and TRON—and some that are longer-term that we will need more time to assess. We are working with our operations partners now to determine timing for this project to get under way. For now, we know that both Magic Kingdom and Disneyland parks will re-open with the existing Splash Mountain attraction.”
> https://d23.com/exclusive-walt-disn...ng-splash-mountain-for-tiana-and-her-friends/



I just want Snow White’s Scary Adventures to open soon


----------



## harmon54

How long ago did you purchase the tickets?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Newsom just said they were supposed to release the theme park guidelines last week and they decided not to.  Also mentioned that Disney made the decision not to open in July (not just on the 17th).  There goes my hope for my July 27th plans.  At least we are next on the list when they have guidance.....


Do you have a link for this specific info?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder: Please post a link to news releases from the state of CA or from Gov. Newsom or from Disney. Not everyone following this thread lives in CA or even in the US, so having a link to news releases makes it much easier to find more information and/or the full article. Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

BadPinkTink said:


> Not exactly true, the full article makes it clear its  Walt Disney World vacation packages booked through one travel agent called TUI.
> 
> Flights booked direct with airlines to LAX have NOT been cancelled. Some airlines are cancelling routes to Orlando due to travel agents cancelling vacation packages.
> 
> The UK and Ireland routes to Orlando are mainly vacation packages from travel agents.
> 
> The UK and Ireland routes to LAX are not as dependent on vacation packages and are very different situation


Thank you for this clarification!


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> Do you have a link for this specific info?


Here is a link to a KTLA article which has some info about the CA governor’s delay In releasing theme park guidelines.

https://ktla.com/news/local-news/wh...release-of-coronavirus-theme-park-guidelines/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Here is a link to a KTLA article which has some info about the CA governor’s delay In releasing theme park guidelines.
> 
> https://ktla.com/news/local-news/wh...release-of-coronavirus-theme-park-guidelines/


Thanks! Does this article mention a specific month/date, i.e. "Disney made the decision not to open in July (not just on the 17th)..."? I can't find that in the article.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Newsom just said they were supposed to release the theme park guidelines last week and they decided not to.  Also mentioned that Disney made the decision not to open in July (not just on the 17th).  There goes my hope for my July 27th plans.  At least we are next on the list when they have guidance.....


I've read through the transcript from yesterday's briefing (https://www.rev.com/blog/transcript...une-26-california-press-conference-transcript), but can't find where the gov. says this. He mentions Disney several times, but where did he say that Disney won't open in July _at all_?


----------



## twitch

theluckyrabbit said:


> I've read through the transcript from yesterday's briefing (https://www.rev.com/blog/transcript...une-26-california-press-conference-transcript), but can't find where the gov. says this. He mentions Disney several times, but where did he say that Disney won't open in July _at all_?


It’s at 41:28 -



> We as well a few days ago talked about our appreciation to Disney and their willingness not to move forward with a July opening or reopening of their theme park.



But PPs may be attributing a level of precision to this statement that was not intended by the governor.


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thanks! Does this article mention a specific month/date, i.e. "Disney made the decision not to open in July (not just on the 17th)..."? I can't find that in the article.


I don’t find anything with a mention of a reopening timeframe or even guidelines timeframe. 

Here is another article, which says no timeframe yet from the governor -

https://www.kget.com/news/state-new...release-of-coronavirus-theme-park-guidelines/
_But a time frame for when those would be established and released is still unclear.

“We have delayed those guidelines,” Newsom said at a news conference Friday. “Disney, to their credit, recognized that and made that public.”_


----------



## theluckyrabbit

twitch said:


> ... But PPs may be attributing a level of precision to this statement that was not intended by the governor.





Mathmagicland said:


> I don’t find anything with a mention of a reopening timeframe or even guidelines timeframe.
> 
> Here is another article, which says no timeframe yet from the governor -
> 
> https://www.kget.com/news/state-new...release-of-coronavirus-theme-park-guidelines/
> _But a time frame for when those would be established and released is still unclear.
> 
> “We have delayed those guidelines,” Newsom said at a news conference Friday. “Disney, to their credit, recognized that and made that public.”_


I agree with both of you -- July is mentioned in many articles and in the transcript. But I can't find a specific quote where Disney or Newsom says officially that the parks won't reopen before the end of July. It may well be true (or not) -- but it would be helpful to have a quote or official source.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Brittney Cornwell said:


> re supposed to release the theme park guidelines last week and they decided not to. Also mentioned that Disney made the decision not to open in July (not just on the 17th). There goes my hope for my July 27th plans. At le



From yesterday press conference transcript ----

"We as well a few days ago talked about our appreciation to Disney and their willingness not to move forward with a July opening or reopening of their theme park"


----------



## hiroMYhero

Filming of the ‘empty’ DLR to take place on Monday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276963968062390272


----------



## EmJ

hiroMYhero said:


> Filming of the ‘empty’ DLR to take place on Monday:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276963968062390272


I wonder why they would use a helicopter and not a drone?


----------



## RunningPrince

The camera and LiDAR scanner rig is too heavy for a drone. Similar mapping done at WDW last week...


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

EmJ said:


> I wonder why they would use a helicopter and not a drone?


Bob Chapek doesn't think on such a small scale.  The helicopter is probably the best choice right now seeing as how Space X's Starship is not  yet ready to fly.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

RunningPrince said:


> The camera and LiDAR scanner rig is too heavy for a drone


Not sure about the camera but LiDAR can be used with drones.


----------



## mlggator22

Has there been any official word on when dining reservations for Downtown Disney will open?


----------



## hiroMYhero

More filming info:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277040816163377158


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Brittney Cornwell said:


> From yesterday press conference transcript ----
> 
> "We as well a few days ago talked about our appreciation to Disney and their willingness not to move forward with a July opening or reopening of their theme park"


Agree, as previously posted, that the transcript says that. But, as other posters have also noted, that isn't the clearest, most definite statement the governor could make about a possible reopening date/timeframe -- which doesn't help the people who are struggling with trip dates and airfare... again.
If someone finds an official statement from _Disney_ about not reopening until August or later, i.e. absolutely not in July, please post here. Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mlggator22 said:


> Has there been any official word on when dining reservations for Downtown Disney will open?


No word yet... and you're not alone waiting for this information!


----------



## LilyJC

Another DL app update today so soon after the last one...


----------



## Jerryp49

LilyJC said:


> Another DL app update today so soon after the last one...



I have 6.0 updated on June 18... Has there been another update ?


----------



## CastAStone

Jerryp49 said:


> I have 6.0 updated on June 18... Has there been another update ?


I have 6.0.1 but I don’t know if it’s the most recent - it updated on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## LilyJC

Jerryp49 said:


> I have 6.0 updated on June 18... Has there been another update ?



Today was 6.0.1, and the last one was Wednesday or Thursday.

​


----------



## StormyCA

This is FWIW and YMMV re park reservations.  This is based on DL using the same system as WDW. 

I booked our WDW stay and then scheduled our park reservations for the length of our stay.  I'm speaking about the mechanics only (not availability) but it was really easy-peasy.


----------



## dina444444

StormyCA said:


> This is FWIW and YMMV re park reservations.  This is based on DL using the same system as WDW.
> 
> I booked our WDW stay and then scheduled our park reservations for the length of our stay.  I'm speaking about the mechanics only (not availability) but it was really easy-peasy.


I’ll agree once the system let me and then once Iet me book more than 3. The system was very user friendly once in.


----------



## Aurora0427

Is World of Disney opening when DtD opens July 9? Do they sell those obnoxious Ariel bubble wands? My four year old daughter’s broke and I kinda want to buy her another one.... reminds me of the happy trip we took to WDW with my mom in 2017.


----------



## dina444444

Aurora0427 said:


> Is World of Disney opening when Disney Springs opens July 9? Do they sell those obnoxious Ariel bubble wands? My four year old daughter’s broke and I kinda want to buy her another one.... reminds me of the happy trip we took to WDW with my mom in 2017.


There haven’t been any announcements as to which stores/restaurants will be open on July 9.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Aurora0427 said:


> Is World of Disney opening when Disney Springs opens July 9?...


Do you mean DTD? The WOD store in Disney Springs has reopened, as far as I know.


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> Do you mean DTD? The WOD store in Disney Springs has reopened, as far as I know.



I did mean DtD.  Thanks, will edit my post


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Aurora0427 said:


> I did mean DtD.  Thanks, will edit my post


There is a DTD reopening thread in the DL Community Board right now. You might want to ask your question there, too -- ask if someone who visits for the reopening can take a photo for you (price, location, etc.).
ETA: Is anyone excited for downtown disney to reopen


----------



## Aurora0427

theluckyrabbit said:


> There is a DTD reopening thread in the DL Community Board right now. You might want to ask your question there, too -- ask if someone who visits for the reopening can take a photo for you (price, location, etc.).



Thank you!!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The WDW AP Previews link is now live: July 9 & July 10 AP Preview Dates - Link Now Available. Anyone with a valid WDW AP might want to check this out. It appears that emails have not yet gone out.
ETA: Walt Disney World Annual Passholder Preview Signup is LIVE now


----------



## GenGen22

theluckyrabbit said:


> The WDW AP Previews link is now live: July 9 & July 10 AP Preview Dates - Link Now Available. Anyone with a valid WDW AP might want to check this out. It appears that emails have not yet gone out.
> ETA: Walt Disney World Annual Passholder Preview Signup is LIVE now


I read the preview is already sold out.


----------



## disneydoc2007

Bump! Does anyone know how extensions are being handled with premier pass?


----------



## dina444444

disneydoc2007 said:


> Bump! Does anyone know how extensions are being handled with premier pass?


So for my pass, it originally was set to expire on July 22. I started with a signature plus pass on the monthly payment plan that was upgraded to premier at a Disneyland ticket booth while maintaining my monthly payments. I called at the beginning of April and asked for the extension. About a week and a half ago my AP updated in MDE to have an 11/24 expiration which is 125 days(how long Disneyland was originally going to be closed for). And per the WDW site another month is suppose to be added on in October in addition to the already extended expiration date. As of now the Disneyland app has not updated the expiration date.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GenGen22 said:


> I read the preview is already sold out.


Yes, in less than an hour!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Gov. Newsom added OC (CA) to the watch list:
https://www.sfgate.com/news/editors...lifornia-coronavirus-orders-bars-15374512.php


----------



## theluckyrabbit

theluckyrabbit said:


> ...
> If someone finds an official statement from _Disney_ about not reopening until August or later, i.e. absolutely not in July, please post here. Thank you!


The quote below from the Reopening Speculation Thread on the DL Community Board is getting closer to what we're looking for -- not exactly an "official" announcement from Disney, but at least it comes from the WDTC and includes actual dates:



Katie Count said:


> *Just had another voicemail from DL asking us to modify or cancel our July 24-30 vacation. The lady who left the voicemail said that they will still be closed.*
> I don’t really want to modify anything until we hear more from the state about when they think theme parks can open up. I don’t want to have to call multiple times to make modifications. I’ve already had to change dates once. I think I am going to wait until around 07/21 to change anything unless we hear more from California/DL before that.


----------



## Aurora0427

Question. So my parents have a flex pass that expires January 26, 2021. Let’s say the parks open 9/1.... purely hypothetical here. If they choose the refund option, they get a refund from mid March to 9/1, and can then use the passes until their original expiration date of 1/26/21 right?! Or am
I completely wrong???


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aurora0427 said:


> right?


Yes but with the last day of usage being 1/25/21.

Our Flexes were purchased on 2/8/20 with an expiration of 2/7/21.


----------



## Aurora0427

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes but with the last day of usage being 1/25/21.
> 
> Our Flexes were purchased on 2/8/20 with an expiration of 2/7/21.


Thank you!


----------



## Boku41

Where has Disney said anything about Flex Passes? We can get full refunds, partial refunds as stated above, or just extensions?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boku41 said:


> Where has Disney said anything about Flex Passes? We can get full refunds, partial refunds as stated above, or just extensions?


Disney sent out emails to My Disneyland account holders with APs. Two options:
• Partial refund for the days DLR was closed and passes expire on original Expiration Date.
• Extend expiration date corresponding to the number of closed days - no money refunded and any stopped payments restart when DLR opens. 

Everything is located in this thread beginning with mid-March posts:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...-that-combines-value-and-flexibility.3749065/


----------



## Jefro

Boku41 said:


> Where has Disney said anything about Flex Passes? We can get full refunds, partial refunds as stated above, or just extensions?



Word on the street is that you need to call no later than today to get that sorted, just a heads up.


----------



## ZCarroll

Jefro said:


> Word on the street is that you need to call no later than today to get that sorted, just a heads up.



What?!? I will be mad as heck if that is the case.


----------



## Jefro

ZCarroll said:


> What?!? I will be mad as heck if that is the case.


Just what I have seen posted via other members convos with CMs.  They did put out the original options back in April-ish, and at some point they probably need to make the decision in order to know what their liabilities are.  Either way, I would give the AP line a call asap.


----------



## audrey2580

Oh no - Orange County update: Record high 779 new cases reported, 3 additional deaths
I worry Disneyland won't be open any time soon with these numbers 
https://abc7.com/6105364/?fbclid=IwAR2c-c3AsrydanlGzOYM8d2oYbp8t6lgD6MRxrtGZElOlSnwta2gtH8KmX0


----------



## ZCarroll

Jefro said:


> Word on the street is that you need to call no later than today to get that sorted, just a heads up.



Well I called and spoke with 2 CMs (got interrupted with the first one, who was super awesome) and both confirmed this is not the case, although the second person I spoke with did mention that it would be a good idea to call in before the APs expire.


----------



## sgrap

ZCarroll said:


> Well I called and spoke with 2 CMs (got interrupted with the first one, who was super awesome) and both confirmed this is not the case, although the second person I spoke with did mention that it would be a good idea to call in before the APs expire.


I posted this in the Flex Pass thread today:  I just got off the phone with the AP line. I only waited around 2 minutes and was completely shocked to get through so quickly! Here is what the CM said: all fully paid pass-holders do *not* need to call if they want the extension. It will extend by default. If you want the partial refund, you just need to call before the park re-opens. (this does not apply to monthly payment passholders--I didn't ask what their procedure was)


----------



## godfire

Is there anywhere reputable one can still buy tickets for Disneyland? I  know the opening has now been delayed again, but eventually to be able  to use the park reservation system I assume priority will be given to  those with an AP or active tickets. I would just like to be  prepared/have peace of mind for the future. Some markup is fine at this  point, just want to know if there are even options. 

We have a hotel reservation (that we will move again), but I'm not confident that will be enough to get into the park without existing tickets. Based on how the other properties are handling it I imagine Disneyland itself might not sell new tickets or APs until 2021, and we were hoping to this year whenever they end up reopening.


----------



## amyg1975

audrey2580 said:


> Oh no - Orange County update: Record high 779 new cases reported, 3 additional deaths
> I worry Disneyland won't be open any time soon with these numbers
> https://abc7.com/6105364/?fbclid=IwAR2c-c3AsrydanlGzOYM8d2oYbp8t6lgD6MRxrtGZElOlSnwta2gtH8KmX0



Yeah, that’s not good.


----------



## lalasmama

Your local chain grocery store *may* have some, if they weren't pulled when Disney stopped selling them. Otherwise, I believe most of the typical places (like travel agencies, and discount providers and such) all stopped selling them shortly after Disney stopped selling.


----------



## nutshell

Meanwhile, in Tokyo (why can’t we get our act together like other countries?!?!):

EDIT:  The link is in Japanese but the page is in English. For the uninitiated, TDR is OPEN!
https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/en...smcSaMT6I2djG__0Xu7dMRisjhkhoRwLb5JSTW4dVgg--


----------



## starry_solo

lalasmama said:


> Your local chain grocery store *may* have some, if they weren't pulled when Disney stopped selling them. Otherwise, I believe most of the typical places (like travel agencies, and discount providers and such) all stopped selling them shortly after Disney stopped selling.



I believe I still saw them at Vons (Safeway) this past weekend in Southern California.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tdrexplorer has his opening video up:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278156317023014912


----------



## godfire

Thanks! I'll definitely check out a few stores and see. Are there any eBay or stubhub-type places that would have user to user sales I could trust that I could check out too?


----------



## Boku41

I watched closely and never got an email. If I only had my flex pass for 2 months, do I get 10/12 of my money back if I choose a partial refund? Do I get 5/12 of the money back if they are closed for 5 months? Do I get money back if I can never reserve a date because of the reduction in crowds? If you got an email with any of these answers, please post them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boku41 said:


> Do I get 5/12 of the money back if they are closed for 5 months?


Yes. Call and ask for the Refund Option.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jefro said:


> Word on the street is that you need to call no later than today to get that sorted, just a heads up.





ZCarroll said:


> What?!? I will be mad as heck if that is the case.


It has also been posted in this thread as a cautionary suggestion.



ZCarroll said:


> Well I called and spoke with 2 CMs (got interrupted with the first one, who was super awesome) and both confirmed this is not the case, although the second person I spoke with did mention that it would be a good idea to call in before the APs expire.


Good -- I'm glad you were able to speak with someone to get some peace of mind. It is possible that the delay in the reopening date (and the lack of a new reopening date) has changed the original "deadline." Since Disney now has no official reopening date, there can't be any supposed "deadline" for passholders to choose their options. But it is probably still a good idea to keep up to date on this information and to have a plan in mind because as soon as Disney makes another announcement, the phone lines will get flooded again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

godfire said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely check out a few stores and see. Are there any eBay or stubhub-type places that would have user to user sales *I could trust* that I could check out too?


Do NOT trust "eBay or stub hub-type places"! Disney tickets clearly state that they are not for resale. Your best bet is to buy your tickets from Disney or from authorized discount vendors (there are several that are used regularly on this board -- just ask). Otherwise you risk getting ripped off. We get reports from people who bought dud tickets from unauthorized sellers, and there is nothing we can do to help them. DISers also report seeing people turned away from the gates with scam tickets they bought on eBay and from other unauthorized sellers. Disney will not refund your money if you get scammed.
WDW already announced that they would start selling 2020 tickets again later this summer. DLR should follow suit at some point when a reopening date is announced. Keep following the first page of this superthread for official information to see when park tickets go on sale.


----------



## Boku41

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Call and ask for the Refund Option.


So on a $600 annual pass, they would give us $250 back if they are closed for 5 months?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Boku41 said:


> So on a $600 annual pass, they would give us $250 back if they are closed for 5 months?


No one here can really answer this for you since no one really knows how long it will be before Disney reopens and what Disney's official policy will be once the refunds start happening. Call to find out what CMs tell you and make sure that they have your correct email address so that you receive AP information in the future. In the meantime, the current AP information about your options for refunds/extensions is available on the DLR website and the app. The link to that information is also found on page one of this superthread.


----------



## ZCarroll

Boku41 said:


> So on a $600 annual pass, they would give us $250 back if they are closed for 5 months?


Fwiw I've tried asking this question when calling a variety of ways just to find out if the partial refund will be a straightforward prorate  like that and have been unable to get any kind of official confirmation on that which is just one reason  I'm not comfortable choosing an option at this point. Part of the reason why I'm not assuming it will be that simple is that for those on the monthly plan everything I've heard and read indicated they just will have their payments suspended for the duration of the closure and if I understand correctly those plans had an initial down-payment and since I haven't heard anything about getting part of that down-payment back it makes me wonder if there would be a similar off the top amount deducted before calculating a prorate for the paid in full annual passes...?



theluckyrabbit said:


> It has also been posted in this thread as a cautionary suggestion.
> 
> It is possible that the delay in the reopening date (and the lack of a new reopening date) has changed the original "deadline." Since Disney now has no official reopening date, there can't be any supposed "deadline" for passholders to choose their options.



I've never heard an official deadline yet so that is why I would be extremely frustrated if they randomly and suddenly no longer had it as an option without informing passholders directly. Even when they had an opening date planned I called to find out when a deadline might be and was told they didn't have one since the opening wasn't confirmed yet.   The only vague potential deadlines I've heard from calling are before the actual opening date and possibly needing to do so before the original pass's expiration.


----------



## audrey2580

More restrictions placed on Orange County (Anaheim) for at least 3 weeks 
https://abc7.com/health/live-newsom...d3sXD0Zi374CaAQeD4jGtJ6Lt7if-l3kLeByqkiqDtgG0


----------



## godfire

lalasmama said:


> Your local chain grocery store *may* have some, if they weren't pulled when Disney stopped selling them. Otherwise, I believe most of the typical places (like travel agencies, and discount providers and such) all stopped selling them shortly after Disney stopped selling.



So I managed to find a grocery store that had the tickets for sale still, but once I got to the register the cashier wasn't able to actually sell them to me and said the machine was telling her to pull all of them from the shelf. So, I assume any grocery store that still has them out is an error and that Disney isn't allowing the sale of any tickets anywhere at this time. Am I out of options?


----------



## AndrewC

godfire said:


> So I managed to find a grocery store that had the tickets for sale still, but once I got to the register the cashier wasn't able to actually sell them to me and said the machine was telling her to pull all of them from the shelf. So, I assume any grocery store that still has them out is an error and that Disney isn't allowing the sale of any tickets anywhere at this time. Am I out of options?



Most likely yes; I would think about booking a hotel stay at an on property hotel. That’s probably the only slim chance you would have that Disney might sell a ticket to you, but even that isn’t guaranteed... there just isn’t clear official information right now...


----------



## godfire

AndrewC said:


> Most likely yes; I would think about booking a hotel stay at an on property hotel. That’s probably the only slim chance you would have that Disney might sell a ticket to you, but even that isn’t guaranteed... there just isn’t clear official information right now...


Yeah, we already have a reservation at the Grand Californina for 7/24 - 7/28 (which we'll need to move, of course). That's why initially we didn't stress about the tickets themselves or buy them earlier because we figured that would be enough. It was only in the last couple weeks we started realizing it wouldn't be.


----------



## hiroMYhero

godfire said:


> Yeah, we already have a reservation at the Grand Californina for 7/24 - 7/28 (which we'll need to move, of course). That's why initially we didn't stress about the tickets themselves or buy them earlier because we figured that would be enough. It was only in the last couple weeks we started realizing it wouldn't be.


When GCH calls to have you change dates, ask them to convert your reservation to a package with tickets.

That’s what WDW did for 2021 room-only guests - they asked them to convert to room + ticket packages.


----------



## godfire

hiroMYhero said:


> When GCH calls to have you change dates, ask them to convert your reservation to a package with tickets.
> 
> That’s what WDW did for 2021 room-only guests - they asked them to convert to room + ticket packages.


For WDW have there been any cases where guests were able to convert the room only reservation to room + ticket for around the park opening, or even for this year? Or is it only for 2021 reservations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

godfire said:


> For WDW have there been any cases where guests were able to convert the room only reservation to room + ticket for around the park opening, or even for this year? Or is it only for 2021 reservations?


Only for 2021. Prior to stopping the selling of tickets, Disney alerted all resort guests to purchase tickets in addition to their room-only reservations. Guests didn’t need a package but needed tickets to book park reservations.


----------



## GenGen22

audrey2580 said:


> More restrictions placed on Orange County (Anaheim) for at least 3 weeks
> https://abc7.com/health/live-newsom...d3sXD0Zi374CaAQeD4jGtJ6Lt7if-l3kLeByqkiqDtgG0


But the good news is they are still planning to open Downtown Disney.  So, this is definitely a positive sign.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/people...outdoor-seating-only-at-restaurants/?amp=true


----------



## theluckyrabbit

audrey2580 said:


> More restrictions placed on Orange County (Anaheim) for at least 3 weeks
> https://abc7.com/health/live-newsom...d3sXD0Zi374CaAQeD4jGtJ6Lt7if-l3kLeByqkiqDtgG0


Thank you for this update. And here is the DIS article: California Governor Shuts Down Bars, Indoor Restaurants in Orange County.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

godfire said:


> Yeah, we already have a reservation at the Grand Californina for 7/24 - 7/28 (which we'll need to move, of course). That's why initially we didn't stress about the tickets themselves or buy them earlier because we figured that would be enough. It was only in the last couple weeks we started realizing it wouldn't be.


This is why it's important to keep up with this thread. Mainly keep up with the first page -- the dates in red tell you when each official post from Disney was last updated -- and however many pages were posted since the last time you checked in. When WDW announced that on site reservations alone wouldn't guarantee park entry with their reservation system, we posted that as a heads up on this board. (DLR hasn't made their official announcement yet about their reservation system, but at least we know what to expect, i.e. how bad it could be, just in case.) So it's good that you're here now so that you'll know when DLR makes their announcement about starting ticket sales again. And make sure that you have the most recent version of the Disneyland App running on your phone -- that will help keep you up to date, too.


----------



## ZCarroll

Boku41 said:


> Do I get 5/12 of the money back if they are closed for 5 months?





hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Call and ask for the Refund Option.



Has this been officially confirmed anywhere? I've never been able to get anyone to confirm when I've called in if that is truly how the partial refund will be calculated and not some other more complicated method or without taking off some initial amount upfront first (like a downpayment), but this would definitely help to make a decision for me if this is known!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ZCarroll said:


> Has this been officially confirmed anywhere? I've never been able to get anyone to confirm when I've called in if that is truly how the partial refund will be calculated and not some other more complicated method or without taking off some initial amount upfront first (like a downpayment), but this would definitely help to make a decision for me if this is known!


The CMs do read from a script when you ask about the options. It’s calculated on the actual days of closure minus any blockout days, if you have an AP with blockout dates and the blockout days were during the closure.

Disney did stop payments and canceled our Flex APs without refunding our down payments because we had upgraded multi-day tickets to Flex. I wasn’t expecting any refund because of the ticket usage/upgrade and that was fine.


----------



## ZCarroll

hiroMYhero said:


> The CMs do read from a script when you ask about the options. It’s calculated on the actual days of closure minus any blockout days, if you have an AP with blockout dates and the blockout days were during the closure.
> 
> Disney did stop payments and canceled our Flex APs without refunding our down payments because we had upgraded multi-day tickets to Flex. I wasn’t expecting any refund because of the ticket usage/upgrade and that was fine.



That's exactly the sort of thing I want to have confirmation on before choosing the refund...I also upgraded from multiday tickets so will DL then just refund a portion of the amount I paid to upgrade rather than the full cost?  And will the portion vary depending on whether some days were "good to go" versus reservation? Without having more clarity on these details I just have no idea if it would be worth it to get the partial refund versus an extension.


----------



## amyg1975

Tropicana is closed for the month of July (they just emailed me).


----------



## midnight star

College program update: the programs have been cancelled at both WDW and DL


----------



## hiroMYhero

ZCarroll said:


> That's exactly the sort of thing I want to have confirmation on before choosing the refund...I also upgraded from multiday tickets so will DL then just refund a portion of the amount I paid to upgrade rather than the full cost?  And will the portion vary depending on whether some days were "good to go" versus reservation? Without having more clarity on these details I just have no idea if it would be worth it to get the partial refund versus an extension.


You’d have to factor in that Flex is valid for all days except the two+ weeks Dec-Jan. Then calculate how much Flex is worth for each day that it’s valid. You also have to decide would you even use your Flex during the extended period?

For us, DLR would have to be closed for 8-10 months for us to be able to utilize Flex during an extension - Covid + our age will keep us out of the parks for quite awhile. That’s why we opted to ask for cancellation with stoppage of monthly payments and basically giving up the cost of our tickets that we upgraded. Health and peace of mind were our main reasons along with listening to DD, a former CM, mention “Disney” and “greedy” in the same sentence.


----------



## midnight star

From Gothic Rosie, Ballast will NOT be open on 7/9 due to the indoor dining closure.


----------



## ZCarroll

I'm just wondering if there has been anything official from Disneyland that I wasn't aware of regarding how exactly they will calculate the refunds since I haven't been able to get a straight answer on this whenever I've called in.  I've already determined if it's a straight prorate off the total cost of the APs then I definitely want the partial refund but if it turns out just to be some portion of that then I'd rather have the extension.


----------



## mamapenguin

hiroMYhero said:


> The CMs do read from a script when you ask about the options. It’s calculated on the actual days of closure minus any blockout days, if you have an AP with blockout dates and the blockout days were during the closure.
> 
> Disney did stop payments and canceled our Flex APs without refunding our down payments because we had upgraded multi-day tickets to Flex. I wasn’t expecting any refund because of the ticket usage/upgrade and that was fine.


What about being blocked out of one park, but not the other? This is going to be complicated for them to sort out. What if MaxPass isn’t available for the foreseeable future? I have a deluxe with Maxpass so I am curious how they will handle the refund and when that will happen.


----------



## azdisneylover

mamapenguin said:


> What about being blocked out of one park, but not the other? This is going to be complicated for them to sort out. What if MaxPass isn’t available for the foreseeable future? I have a deluxe with Maxpass so I am curious how they will handle the refund and when that will happen.



We are in the same boat as you with deluxe passes with added Maxpass. We didn't get parking because we stay onsite. I think it should be the cost of the pass, plus any add ons, divided by days in a year, then multiplied by days park is closed. This seems to be a fair way.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Attention CHOC Walkers! This year's event was scheduled for 9/13.


----------



## theluckyrabbit




----------



## ZCarroll

azdisneylover said:


> We are in the same boat as you with deluxe passes with added Maxpass. We didn't get parking because we stay onsite. I think it should be the cost of the pass, plus any add ons, divided by days in a year, then multiplied by days park is closed. This seems to be a fair way.


 While I couldn't get confirmation on if it would be calculated that way they did all say the max pass add on portion would be included in the partial refund calculation. I haven't seen that in writing anywhere but they seemed pretty confident and reassuring about that at least.


----------



## mamapenguin

ZCarroll said:


> While I couldn't get confirmation on if it would be calculated that way they did all say the max pass add on portion would be included in the partial refund calculation. I haven't seen that in writing anywhere but they seemed pretty confident and reassuring about that at least.


I was told the same thing about Maxpass being included in the refund by a phone CM when I called to request the refund.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The VOID at DTD closing for good. Disney Springs location could be next


----------



## azdisneylover

theluckyrabbit said:


> The VOID at DTD closing for good. Disney Springs location could be next



Oh no! This isn't good. Every trip since it was opened, my hubby and son would go and have fun there. Such a shame.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Attention APs on the monthly payment plan:
This article is about WDW, but _might_ be a heads up for DLR passholders who want to avoid any risk of experiencing the same kind of Disney IT glitch/Murphy's law/headache:
Walt Disney World Annual Passholders Caught Off Guard with 4 Months of Charges Today

WDW has admitted that this was an error on their part and they have already started refunding passholders. However, some APs experienced the glitch a second time instead of getting the refund.
It has been suggested on other threads that if you are on the monthly payment plan, you might want to consider switching to a separate, designated account just for your AP payments (so that something like this cannot wipe out your whole bank account -- like it did for some unfortunate WDW APs) or switch from a debit card to a credit card. Just some food for thought...


----------



## amyg1975

I just received an email that the hotels will not be open for our trip (July 26-29). We knew it was coming, but still sad. It does say we can reschedule for August.


----------



## audrey2580

*amyg1975 -*
The Disneyland Resort Hotels?  I'm staying at PPH and have not received anything.


----------



## amyg1975

Yes, sorry, Grand Californian.


----------



## audrey2580

amyg1975 said:


> I just received an email that the hotels will not be open for our trip (July 26-29). We knew it was coming, but still sad. It does say we can reschedule for August.





amyg1975 said:


> Yes, sorry, Grand Californian.


Thanks - Can I ask did you book through Disney or someplace else like Costco?  Just wondering because we booked directly through Disney and have not heard anything. Due to check in 7/23


----------



## amyg1975

audrey2580 said:


> Thanks - Can I ask did you book through Disney or someplace else like Costco?  Just wondering because we booked directly through Disney and have not heard anything. Due to check in 7/23



We booked through Disney.


----------



## Julie Amber

Has the governor of California released guidelines for opening theme parks yet? Last I heard, he was going to release that information, "After July 4th."  Just seeing if I missed something


----------



## hiroMYhero

Julie Amber said:


> Has the governor of California released guidelines for opening theme parks yet? Last I heard, he was going to release that information, "After July 4th."  Just seeing if I missed something


No, not yet.

Here’s the Safety Guidelines (Industry Guidance) list linked in this Tweet without anything related to Amusement Parks:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280229724103471104


----------



## OffToDWD

We currently have reservation for Grand Californian for early August... booked using points.  If we keep the reservation but then the resort doesn't open, will the points just be returned to the original use year or will it be put in the holding account?  Trying to figure out if I should cancel before the 31 day cut off to be safe...


----------



## tjls

OffToDWD said:


> We currently have reservation for Grand Californian for early August... booked using points.  If we keep the reservation but then the resort doesn't open, will the points just be returned to the original use year or will it be put in the holding account?  Trying to figure out if I should cancel before the 31 day cut off to be safe...



Same exact situation. Would like to know also!


----------



## gottalovepluto

OffToDWD said:


> We currently have reservation for Grand Californian for early August... booked using points.  If we keep the reservation but then the resort doesn't open, will the points just be returned to the original use year or will it be put in the holding account?  Trying to figure out if I should cancel before the 31 day cut off to be safe...


You will probably find more info on the DVC board


----------



## midnight star

Since DTD is open this week, does anyone know if we can use our AP discount on merchandise? Also if our pass had expired, but we chose the extension option, can we still use our pass for a discount?


----------



## Evergreens1

midnight star said:


> Since DTD is open this week, does anyone know if we can use our AP discount on merchandise? Also if our pass had expired, but we chose the extension option, can we still use our pass for a discount?


I have the same question. I called and asked for an extension when the park reopens. The app still doesn’t show my pass. I would like to use the discount when I buy some beignets at Jazz Kitchen Express!


----------



## Mathmagicland

OffToDWD said:


> We currently have reservation for Grand Californian for early August... booked using points.  If we keep the reservation but then the resort doesn't open, will the points just be returned to the original use year or will it be put in the holding account?  Trying to figure out if I should cancel before the 31 day cut off to be safe...





tjls said:


> Same exact situation. Would like to know also!


The DVC board has info, as @gottalovepluto notes, but I can’t find the main thread that’s discussed this and most of that info is outdated anyway since DVC has published updates.  Go to the DVC Member site and look up FAQs for Temporary Policy Updates to see what would apply to your particular situation and use year points,


----------



## midnight star

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.oc...ture-tents-for-downtown-disney-reopening/amp/


----------



## hiroMYhero

On Twitter, Scott Gustin is posting photos taken today at the WDW CM previews in MK and AK:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280490231842648066


----------



## puente0629

theluckyrabbit said:


> Was this for WDW or DLR? Your posts on other boards made it sound like WDW?



WDW


----------



## theluckyrabbit

puente0629 said:


> WDW


That's what I thought. Thank you for clarifying that. People need to know which resort the information is for, since the rules are not always identical for WDW and DLR.


----------



## cruisehopeful

This just in my inbox:


​



*VIEW* in your                              browser​

 









 


                             Dear Valued Passholder,                              

From all of us at the _Disneyland_ Resort, thank you for your continued patience and understanding during this unprecedented time. We cannot wait to welcome you back.

As you may have heard, the state of California recently indicated that it will not issue theme park reopening guidelines until sometime after July 4. Given the time required for us to recall thousands of cast members and restart our business, we had no choice but to delay the reopening of our theme parks until we receive state and local government approvals. Unfortunately, we do not have a new reopening date to share at this time.

With this, details about the new theme park reservation system and updates on Annual Passholder program options have also been delayed. We recognize you may have questions, and we will provide you with this information as soon we can.

Despite these delays, we are still very excited to welcome you back to the Downtown Disney District on July 9! The reopening will feature many favorite shopping and dining experiences, including the flagship World of Disney store. We can’t wait to see you there!

We truly appreciate you as a passholder, and we look forward to welcoming you home to make some magic again real soon.



 

​
 


To ensure delivery, please add:disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com to your email address book or safe list.

Please do not reply to this email as this address is not monitored. If you wish to contact us, click here to access our online feedback form.


©Disney​


----------



## CastAStone

cruisehopeful said:


> This just in my inbox:
> 
> 
> ​​
> ​
> ​
> *VIEW* in your                              browser​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Valued Passholder,
> 
> From all of us at the _Disneyland_ Resort, thank you for your continued patience and understanding during this unprecedented time. We cannot wait to welcome you back.
> 
> As you may have heard, the state of California recently indicated that it will not issue theme park reopening guidelines until sometime after July 4. Given the time required for us to recall thousands of cast members and restart our business, we had no choice but to delay the reopening of our theme parks until we receive state and local government approvals. Unfortunately, we do not have a new reopening date to share at this time.
> 
> With this, details about the new theme park reservation system and updates on Annual Passholder program options have also been delayed. We recognize you may have questions, and we will provide you with this information as soon we can.
> 
> Despite these delays, we are still very excited to welcome you back to the Downtown Disney District on July 9! The reopening will feature many favorite shopping and dining experiences, including the flagship World of Disney store. We can’t wait to see you there!
> 
> We truly appreciate you as a passholder, and we look forward to welcoming you home to make some magic again real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> To ensure delivery, please add:disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com to your email address book or safe list.
> 
> Please do not reply to this email as this address is not monitored. If you wish to contact us, click here to access our online feedback form.
> 
> 
> ©Disney​


I guess better late then never? It's weird that it still has a reference to "Sometime after July 4th" when it already is sometime after July 4th.


----------



## midnight star

UVA bar and Naples will be reopening on July 9. These have large outdoor seating areas so that makes sense. Hopefully within the next few days we hear of more restaurants.

https://allears.net/2020/07/07/news...ants-confirm-they-will-reopening-on-july-9th/


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDW BTMRR with plexiglass installed in the queue and loading area:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280497889891024897

If you have Facebook, yulilin3 from the TPAS board live-streamed from MK this morning:

Live streaming from Orlando Theme Parks: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008669016411


----------



## midnight star

hiroMYhero said:


> WDW BTMRR with plexiglass installed in the queue and loading area:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280497889891024897
> 
> If you have Facebook, yulilin3 from the TPAS board live-streamed from MK this morning:
> 
> Live streaming from Orlando Theme Parks: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008669016411


Let's hope DL does this for their rides while still closed so once the date is officially set they are ready to go!


----------



## hiroMYhero

And more BTMRR info:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280505281794002944


----------



## midnight star

Info from @yulilin3 on how the IASW boats were cleaned at WDW. Potentially could see something like this at DL. 



yulilin3 said:


> I saw cm cleaning a iasw boat.  They use equipment like the landscaping people,  the backpacks with spray.  And sprayed the entire seating and railing,  then they launch the boat empty


----------



## midnight star

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/07/disney-parks-commitment-to-health-safety-measures/
Parks Blog Update for today.


----------



## DesertScorpion

hiroMYhero said:


> WDW BTMRR with plexiglass installed in the queue and loading area:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280497889891024897
> 
> If you have Facebook, yulilin3 from the TPAS board live-streamed from MK this morning:
> 
> Live streaming from Orlando Theme Parks: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008669016411



Interesting with the plexiglass. I get that they are providing separation between where the two lines may come into close contact but at the same time that is also enclosing some of those areas in even further than they were.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DesertScorpion said:


> Interesting with the plexiglass. I get that they are providing separation between where the two lines may come into close contact but at the same time that is also enclosing some of those areas in even further than they were.


Some CMs noted the plexiglassed-in loading lines - in the heat and humidity, they are concerned about guests.

The Safari vehicles in AK had plexiglass between seats and riders were told they could remove their masks!  Now, whenever regular guests are in plexiglass areas, they’ll think they can remove their masks. At least DL doesn’t have large ride vehicles like Safari.


----------



## Violetspider

hiroMYhero said:


> Some CMs noted the plexiglassed-in loading lines - in the heat and humidity, they are concerned about guests.
> 
> The Safari vehicles in AK had plexiglass between seats and riders were told they could remove their masks!  Now, whenever regular guests are in plexiglass areas, they’ll think they can remove their masks. At least DL doesn’t have large ride vehicles like Safari.


Plexiglass on the Safari vehicles sounds pleasant in the FL heat.


----------



## hiroMYhero

I checked with rteetz and he said photos showed Dinosaur at AK - same ride system as Indy - is only loading 1 party/group per car. That’s good to hear and hopefully DL handles Indy the same.


----------



## mrsw94

hiroMYhero said:


> I checked with rteetz and he said photos showed Dinosaur at AK - same ride system as Indy - is only loading 1 party/group per car. That’s good to hear and hopefully DL handles Indy the same.


Wow, per car is really interresting.  I would have assumed they would to every other row.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mrsw94 said:


> Wow, per car is really interresting.  I would have assumed they would to every other row.


It may be an airflow concern. Length of the ride, speed of the car, and all that air flying with poisoned arrows...and the snakes.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hiroMYhero said:


> WDW BTMRR with plexiglass installed in the queue and loading area:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280497889891024897
> 
> If you have Facebook, yulilin3 from the TPAS board live-streamed from MK this morning:
> 
> Live streaming from Orlando Theme Parks: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008669016411


The problem with that will be the lack of breeze through the area in FL (from a physical “omg this is hot” perspective, not talking science as this isn’t the place).


----------



## gottalovepluto

hiroMYhero said:


> I checked with rteetz and he said photos showed Dinosaur at AK - same ride system as Indy - is only loading 1 party/group per car. That’s good to hear and hopefully DL handles Indy the same.


Dude. Indy line will stretch to Main St even at 25% park capacity without physical distancing if they did that   Dino is darn near a walk on many days at WDW with AK at normal capacity (cause it sucks). But Indy... Indy with one car per party sounds like a complete nightmare. Like, it’s my favorite ride in all of DLR, but for the love of Indy don’t bother to open it if they’re gonna give it a capacity of one party per car!


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Dude. Indy line will stretch to Main St even at 25% park capacity without physical distancing if they did that   Dino is darn near a walk on many days at WDW with AK at normal capacity (cause it sucks). But Indy... Indy with one car per party sounds like a complete nightmare. Like, it’s my favorite ride in all of DLR, but for the love of Indy don’t bother to open it if they’re gonna give it a capacity of one party per car!


And don't let it break down lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

mrsw94 said:


> Wow, per car is really interresting.  I would have assumed they would to every other row.


The ride is like... I’m struggling to find a DLR comparison... monsters!! Yep. On a normal day the line to Dino is similar in behavior to the line at Monsters as far as wait times go.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> And don't let it break down lol


#truth


----------



## hiroMYhero

gottalovepluto said:


> Dude. Indy line will stretch to Main St even at 25% park capacity without physical distancing if they did that   Dino is darn near a walk on many days at WDW with AK at normal capacity (cause it sucks). But Indy... Indy with one car per party sounds like a complete nightmare. Like, it’s my favorite ride in all of DLR, but for the love of Indy don’t bother to open it if they’re gonna give it a capacity of one party per car!


Ideal ride to use a Virtual Queue. 

They probably determined plexiglass dividers wouldn’t work on the vehicles or it wasn’t worth it for Dinosaur.


----------



## Mathmagicland

hiroMYhero said:


> I checked with rteetz and he said photos showed Dinosaur at AK - same ride system as Indy - is only loading 1 party/group per car. That’s good to hear and hopefully DL handles Indy the same.


I’ve not been following WDW closely today - any word on how parties of 1 are being managed?  I’m guessing along with no FP+ there will also not be a single rider line to fill those empty seats.  But sometimes there are solo travelers.  Trying to picture one person in the Indy vehicles or on something like Racers or Splash Mountain.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mathmagicland said:


> I’ve not been following WDW closely today - any word on how parties of 1 are being managed?  I’m guessing along with no FP+ there will also not be a single rider line to fill those empty seats.  But sometimes there are solo travelers.  Trying to picture one person in the Indy vehicles or on something like Racers or Splash Mountain.


Info that was posted from the CM Hub stated no Single Rider lines because they weren’t grouping strangers together in ride vehicles. 

Solo guests will probably ride alone.


----------



## midnight star

From Salt and Straw website. They will also be open


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Info from @yulilin3 on how the IASW boats were cleaned at WDW. Potentially could see something like this at DL.


Do we know what they're using to spray the boats?


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> Do we know what they're using to spray the boats?


She didn't specify. Hopefully something that's not irritating.


----------



## midnight star

Another update: For Naples, I saw reports on instagram and facebook that you can book reservations on their website, not disney's site. If you want to eat there, I would say book a reservation before they fill up. I'm sure they will be running at a lower capacity.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/07/disney-parks-commitment-to-health-safety-measures/
> Parks Blog Update for today.


Thanks for the update -- I've added this to the first page.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

hiroMYhero said:


> ... Solo guests will probably ride alone.


Does this make anyone else hear "Seinfeld" in their head?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New bag check procedure reported at WDW:



yulilin3 said:


> New bag check procedure
> You put all your electronics and keys,  anything metal in a clear plastic bag provided by Disney.  The cm does not touch anything
> You put your backpack back on and walk through the metal detector





yulilin3 said:


> Anything and everything metal must be put in the plastic bag or else it will set off the metal detector





yulilin3 said:


> They are the clear wdw ones. So yeah they're big


----------



## hiroMYhero

theluckyrabbit said:


> New bag check procedure reported at WDW:


Blog Mickey has photos and diagrams of the set-up in place:
https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/mass...disney-world-theme-park-bag-check-experience/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW update (7/08/20):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


----------



## crystal1313

theluckyrabbit said:


> WDW update (7/08/20):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


Even if the gaiter has ear holes, they are not allowed?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

crystal1313 said:


> Even if the gaiter has ear holes, they are not allowed?


Based on the tweet, I would think not: "Traditional face masks are now required." But we don't have any further news yet, since this just came from the WDW boards. I'm sure we will get more news as other people post their experience.


----------



## midnight star

Here is what will be open at DTD.

Edit: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/07/...pening-downtown-disney-shops-and-restaurants/

Added the link since this is the official thread.


----------



## ddwlms

theluckyrabbit said:


> WDW update (7/08/20):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


What is the issue with the neck gaiters?  Is it because they are less effective, or is it something else?


----------



## bluecruiser

ddwlms said:


> What is the issue with the neck gaiters?  Is it because they are less effective, or is it something else?


WDW's face covering requirements state that all face coverings should:


> Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops
> Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable


Standard gaiters don't meet the third requirement for ear loops/ties. However, there are gaiters made with built-in ear loops or ear openings. Those would meet all requirements, but I haven't seen anyone posting about using them at WDW yet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Just a reminder: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
When posting news, please add a source, link, citation, etc. 
For everyone who is keeping this superthread rolling by staying on topic, keeping us up to date with official news, and linking the sources: Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

> midnight star said:
> Info from @yulilin3 on how the IASW boats were cleaned at WDW. Potentially could see something like this at DL.


Do we know what they're using to spray the boats?

The quote below from the WDW boards may have an answer:



wolfawk said:


> Prince Charming Dev asked in one of his videos and they indicated it was some sort of Peroxide solution.


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> View attachment 507383View attachment 507384
> Here is what will be open at DTD.
> 
> Edit: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/07/...pening-downtown-disney-shops-and-restaurants/
> 
> Added the link since this is the official thread.


And here is the DIS article to go along with everything else: Disneyland Shares Downtown Disney Shops & Restaurants Set to Reopen July 9.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Long lines to get into Downtown Disney today for the reopening - OC Register reports World of Disney opened 30 minutes earlier than planned to accommodate.  

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/07/09/long-lines-greet-reopening-of-downtown-disney/


----------



## midnight star

Mathmagicland said:


> Long lines to get into Downtown Disney today for the reopening - OC Register reports World of Disney opened 30 minutes earlier than planned to accommodate.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/07/09/long-lines-greet-reopening-of-downtown-disney/


Oh man....this has me worried about Saturday.


----------



## midnight star

FYI: Not sure if this will be permanent.


----------



## Mathmagicland

midnight star said:


> FYI: Not sure if this will be permanent.


I saw where the Splash Mountain gift shop at WDW was a virtual queue with reservations required due to popularity, so not surprising here.  Cannot guess on why the other items would have been pulled.


----------



## midnight star

Mathmagicland said:


> I saw where the Splash Mountain gift shop at WDW was a virtual queue with reservations required due to popularity, so not surprising here.  Cannot guess on why the other items would have been pulled.


Minnie Main Attraction is SUPER popular. I've only been able to get the Space Mountain ears, and that was because I went to an actual mall, not online. The ears always sell out within seconds.


----------



## Mathmagicland

midnight star said:


> Minnie Main Attraction is SUPER popular. I've only been able to get the Space Mountain ears, and that was because I went to an actual mall, not online. The ears always sell out within seconds.


Thanks!  It has not interested me so I haven’t been following it.


----------



## mamapenguin

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks!  It has not interested me so I haven’t been following it.


Same. I must live under a rock...


----------



## Princess351

Someone mentioned Downtown Disney dining reservations earlier, so I just wanted to pop in here and confirm that I was just able to book Naples Risorante via the Disneyland app.  (Naples and Uva Bar appear to be the only choices.)


----------



## crystal1313

Princess351 said:


> Someone mentioned Downtown Disney dining reservations earlier, so I just wanted to pop in here and confirm that I was just able to book Naples Risorante via the Disneyland app.  (Naples and Uva Bar appear to be the only choices.)


Thanks!  I tried UVA this morning and it wouldn't let me make a resservation.  Did not work for me in app, but did on Disneyland.com.  Weird that reservations only got to 4PM though...


----------



## bluecruiser

Following up on the gaiter situation at WDW - one of the DISboards mods was at MK today and asked at Guest Relations about gaiters with ear loops:

Link to @yulilin3 post


> Just got back from MK where I went to guest relations
> No gaiters (loops or no loops) will be allowed.
> Please bring a mask, thats the new guideline.




The WDW official face coverings requirements have been updated since yesterday (I bolded for emphasis):


> Face Coverings
> 
> Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.





> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> Be made with at least two layers of breathable material
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free



*



			At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
> 
> The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## Mathmagicland

bluecruiser said:


> Following up on the gaiter situation at WDW - one of the DISboards mods was at MK today and asked at Guest Relations about gaiters with ear loops:
> 
> Link to @yulilin3 post
> The WDW official face coverings requirements have been updated since yesterday (I bolded for emphasis):


Thanks for sharing this - it’s the first I’m seeing that they must be at least two layers of material.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@bluecruiser : Thank you for the update!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-reopening-begins-today-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is being reported about wearing gaiters in the DTD Reopening Superthread (Get Excited: Downtown Disney Has Now Reopened Superthread!) today (7/10/20):



> TikiTikiFan said:
> A friend of mine was there yesterday and he brought his along and was told no that there’s no gaiters or bandanas allowed.


----------



## Kuilima

WDW resumes selling military salute tickets two days prior to park re-opening.
https://www.militarydisneytips.com/...es-salute-ticket-sales-have-resumed/#comments


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread, regarding the disinfectant spray being used on ride vehicles, e.g. the IASW boats, at WDW:



TikiTikiFan said:


> “So, what was the cleaning agent in use? We went to City Hall for the answers. Disney World is using a Peroxide Multi Surface Cleaner and Disinfectant that is a 3-in-1 multi-purpose spray. This EPA registered product quickly disinfects in 3-5 minutes (kills 99.999% germs) and kills Norovirus in as fast as 45 seconds. Disney is using this disinfectant on all high-traffic surfaces around the resort, not just on attractions.”
> 
> For those wondering what WDW was using to clean rides, from Blog Mickey. @theluckyrabbit


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From WDW: How DHS will be handling the ROTR queue

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ios-will-use-a-virtual-queue-when-it-reopens/
Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance at Hollywood Studios Will Use a Virtual Queue


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who use Fuel Rods:
FuelRod Settles Class-Action Lawsuit With New Founders Program


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For anyone planning a trip in May or June 2021, Grad Nite dates have been announced:
(HT: @tsumgirl )

2021 Grad Nite Dates:
Overview | Disneyland Resort Grad Nite at Disney California Adventure Park | Celebrations & Field Trips  
May 14,15,19,21,22,26,27
June 1,2,4,5,8,9,11,12,18


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reports from WDW regarding whether one must wear a mask when using PhotoPass:



doleddanielle said:


> From the AP Facebook group, you're not allowed to remove masks at all for any photopass-ops, including on rides. Supposedly, if you remove your mask on a ride for the photo, it gets deleted from the system and it will never show on your account.





yulilin3 said:


> No, you must leave the ask on when taking a pic with a photopass CM
> You can take the mask off briefly to take a picture on your own, and then put it back on. Obviously try and do this in an area where there are no crowds


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW News
A look at MK during the AP Preview:
VIDEO: Best Magic Kingdom Day During the Passholder Reopening Preview
VIDEO: Magic Kingdom Annual Passholder Preview Day Atmosphere
A Tour Around Magic Kingdom During Annual Passholder Previews
VIDEO: A Look at Walt Disney World Social Distancing Guidelines


----------



## hiroMYhero

Merida on her horse at WDW have been posted a few times. Sadly, they aren’t being protected very well and this happened today:







The error was also that no Managers were walking along on that side of the street. Floats are surrounded by Captains and Managers but apparently, they didn’t think they were needed for Merida?  One Manager is seen but not assisting at all.


----------



## midnight star

Forgot to post my experience of DTD here. I posted it on the Speculation thread. 

Just got home from DTD. I left my house a little after 8. Arrived around 8:30ish. I have never been to the Simba lot so I made sure to find it. I sort of just hung around across the way near Katella and West. Once it was nearing 9:45 I went to the Simba lot. The line to park was pretty long. I came from the opposite direction so I had to U-turn in front of Paradise Pier at that light to park. Parking was easy. The line for the temp check looked longer than it was since everyone is so spaced out. I got through within a couple of minutes. BEWARE: If you stand in the sun, the thermometers might say you have a fever. They have you sit to the side and cool off for 5 minutes then re-check your temp. That happened to me (and a ton of other people). It originally showed 100.0. When I was in the shade for less than 5 minutes it went to 98.3. And now I am home, and it's 97.7 with the A/C on. So it was for sure the sun.

Everyone heads to WOD 1st. When I got in line, it was back to the exit of WOD. It went fast though. Later on they had to use the mobile queue system. Did some shopping. Then I went over to the Dress Shop to browse. Most stores had a line, but they were pretty short. The Disney Home Store's line shocked me the most. I decided to not wait in it. I browsed around to different stores. I saw great mask compliance. If you need to take a break without your mask, the area where they normally load the trams is the designated mask rest zone. I didn't go near any of the food places b/c I didn't want to be near others without masks on.

- Few things:
I saw people in bandanas and gaiters

If you have a pass that has expired, but you wanted to extend it, they ARE allowing you to use your discount on merchandise.

There is plenty of space to move around and social distance

Everyone was respectful and I didn't see people hoarding merchandise (I think day 1 had the resellers)


----------



## Mathmagicland

midnight star said:


> BEWARE: If you stand in the sun, the thermometers might say you have a fever. They have you sit to the side and cool off for 5 minutes then re-check your temp. That happened to me (and a ton of other people). It originally showed 100.0. When I was in the shade for less than 5 minutes it went to 98.3. And now I am home, and it's 97.7 with the A/C on. So it was for sure the sun.


It was my understanding the temp trigger is 100.4, so I’m a bit surpriseD they had you wsit off to the side for a recheck at 100.0.  Is 100.0 the new trigger for additional temp screening?


----------



## midnight star

Mathmagicland said:


> It was my understanding the temp trigger is 100.4, so I’m a bit surpriseD they had you wsit off to the side for a recheck at 100.0.  Is 100.0 the new trigger for additional temp screening?


I should clarify. It might be 100.4 to trigger. When I glimpsed at it, I saw 100.something. So I just put 100.0. They don't show you the high temp. When I got cleared I asked what it was, and they said 98.3.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More information regarding WDW and DAS:



lovethattink said:


> We went to Guest Services and set up my son’s DAS today. We didn’t need it. But were advised that it works the same. Though some fast pass lines won’t be labeled since fp+ isn’t being used. We were told to locate a cm and ask how that attraction’s return time works as they may vary from attraction to attraction.
> 
> DAS for AP is still 60 days.
> 
> Guest Services can set up your initial return time. After that, you’ll need to locate a cm at an attraction to set up a return time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the WDW boards regarding an AP renewal/extension issue (for any DLR APs in a similar situation, heads up!):


gatordude99 said:


> ...
> We did encounter one problem, that I think more people may experience as time goes on.  Our son’s annual pass had been due to expire just a few days after the lockdown started.  So when the parks reopened, his pass was due to expire on July 22nd.  Since this put us into the window where we could renew his pass, we renewed it a week or so before this trip.  Following the renewal covering July 22, 2020 to 2021, the Disney ticket system essentially forgot that it had extended his 2019-2020 pass from March 2020 to July 22nd.  So when we showed up at AK, the system didn’t have him as an active passholder.  It took around 45 minutes to get this sorted out with Guest Services (in the very hot sun). Anyone who renews their pass after the lockdown extension, but who plans to use their pass during the dates covered by the original pass should probably call ahead to sort this out ahead of time...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Some very recent aerial views of DLR. Check out @bioreconstruct on Twitter for more photos.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281704891098882048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281774005821648897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281796817836023810

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281798247913328648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281805042127908864


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281811983562670080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281811031489159169


----------



## midnight star

Something to add about masks at DTD: 

For people going to DTD in the coming days, make sure your mask is on BEFORE approaching the temperature check line. Some people when getting out of their cars had masks in hand, but not on. When they got close to the line, the CM made sure to have them put them on. Also, if anyone was meeting their group towards the front, needing to pass other, and didn't have the mask on, they were instructed to not go near any other guests. So they are really enforcing the mask rule.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

hiroMYhero said:


> Merida on her horse at WDW have been posted a few times. Sadly, they aren’t being protected very well and this happened today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The error was also that no Managers were walking along on that side of the street. Floats are surrounded by Captains and Managers but apparently, they didn’t think they were needed for Merida?  One Manager is seen but not assisting at all.



Wow, the Merida CM is an excellent rider to stay on during that!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW news regarding sales of new APs:
New Sales of Walt Disney World Annual Passes Paused for Now


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From WDW:
On-Ride Photos Will Not Be Provided to Guests Not Wearing Face Masks


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The DIS article:
Hong Kong Disneyland Announces Closure Due to Second Outbreak of COVID-19

ETA: Confirmed by the Chief Executive of HK, Carrie Lam. (HT: @hiroMYhero )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282671026619535360


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jungle Cruise boats at WDW are set up to protect the Skipper and guests by using plastic sheeting and plexiglass. From USA Today:


----------



## audrey2580

Here's the news article regarding additional shutdowns. If you are not familiar with California, Disneyland is in Orange County and Orange County is on the 30 county watch list meaning even tighter restrictions:  https://abc7news.com/california-clo...ss-conference-counties-on-watch-list/6315092/


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

Just a reminder that this thread is specific to DLR discussion, and any posts that are deemed off-topic will be deleted.  If you cannot find your post it's because we deleted it.

WM Mary Jo


----------



## nutshell

audrey2580 said:


> Here's the news article regarding additional shutdowns. If you are not familiar with California, Disneyland is in Orange County and Orange County is on the 30 county watch list meaning even tighter restrictions:  https://abc7news.com/california-clo...ss-conference-counties-on-watch-list/6315092/


Thanks for sharing. I posted the exact same thing without a link and my post was deleted.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

nutshell said:


> ... I posted the exact same thing without a link and my post was deleted.


You should have received an alert notifying you that your post was deleted and giving you the reason why. Posting outside the guidelines for this thread, e.g. being off topic or quoting an off topic post (as explained above by @WebmasterMaryJo ) will result in your post being deleted.
Also, it has been requested repeatedly that people posting official news cite a source, link to an official news article, post a video of the news briefing, etc.
So let's all try to stay on topic and within the guidelines and get this discussion back in play!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board. When posting news, please add a source, link, citation, etc. If your post is not about DLR, please make clear up top which park your news refers to.
This is not the thread for posting opinions about politics, masks, public health, the virus, etc. As stated previously, off topic posts will be deleted. Arguing with/refusing to accept a moderator decision is also outside the guidelines and will result in a post being deleted. (See guideline #9, under Terms and Rules, below.)
For those of you staying on topic and keeping this superthread going, thank you!
Let's get back on topic and back to the show!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Epcot is having previews. Attractions Magazine has a ton of photos posted on their Twitter account.

The safety measures in place for Soarin’ include a lot of plexiglass:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282738325502267395


----------



## TikiTikiFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Epcot is having previews. Attractions Magazine has a ton of photos posted on their Twitter account.
> 
> The safety measures in place for Soarin’ include a lot of plexiglass:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282738325502267395



Plexiglass: the official sponsor of 2020


----------



## tippity

theluckyrabbit said:


> For everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board. When posting news, please add a source, link, citation, etc. If your post is not about DLR, please make clear up top which park your news refers to.
> This is not the thread for posting opinions about politics, masks, public health, the virus, etc. As stated previously, off topic posts will be deleted. Arguing with/refusing to accept a moderator decision is also outside the guidelines and will result in a post being deleted. (See guideline #9, under Terms and Rules, below.)
> For those of you staying on topic and keeping this superthread going, thank you!
> Let's get back on topic and back to the show!


I see a bunch of information about WDW, but nothing about what's happening at  DLR now that California has shut down again.  Is there any news about DLR?


----------



## Jefro

tippity said:


> I see a bunch of information about WDW, but nothing about what's happening at  DLR now that California has shut down again.  Is there any news about DLR?



Nope.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tippity said:


> I see a bunch of information about WDW, but nothing about what's happening at  DLR now that California has shut down again.  Is there any news about DLR?


The Updates are in the very first post which is updated by @theluckyrabbit . Disney gave the last update on 6/24/20 to say DLR wouldn’t open on July 17.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tippity said:


> I see a bunch of information about WDW, but nothing about what's happening at  DLR now that California has shut down again.  Is there any news about DLR?


As stated by the pp, all official DLR updates are on page one of this superthread. The dates of the most recent update are in red. If you look, you'll see that the Health & Safety Measures post (#6) was updated on 7/07/20 and the DTD post (#8) was updated on 7/08/20. Those two are the most recent official updates. When Disney gives another official announcement about DLR, the first page will be updated. You are not the only one waiting for news!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

(HT: @Elsaspiritanimal )
From the Speculation Superthread, for Premier APs:

For anyone with a Premier AP, I just received this email:


Dear Valued Passholder,As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.

We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_® Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.

Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), in addition to holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.Updates on options to manage your Premier passWe recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks. A further extension due to theme park closures at the _Disneyland_® Resort will be applied to your pass 6–8 weeks after _Disneyland_® Resort Theme Parks reopen. Please note that _Disneyland_® Resort will have different Park reservation rules and availability for its theme parks. More information about _Disneyland_® Resort theme park reservations will be shared at a later date.

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. Now through August 11, 2020, call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at 407-939-7277 to cancel your pass or for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.

We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.

Hope to see you real soon!


----------



## GenGen22

tippity said:


> I see a bunch of information about WDW, but nothing about what's happening at  DLR now that California has shut down again.  Is there any news about DLR?


Yeah this thread is a bit confusing.  The title says DLR but most of the contents are about WDW.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GenGen22 said:


> Yeah this thread is a bit confusing.  The title says DLR but most of the contents are about WDW.


Shouldn't be confusing. Everything official from DLR is on page one and everything else is what we have to go on until DLR gives us more news (which hasn't exactly been plentiful -- as you can see on page one, it's a total of only 8 posts). And I wouldn't say "most" of the content is about WDW -- there has been posting recently about the DLR on site hotels, ticket sales, APs, and the reopening of DTD, 
The quote below from earlier in this thread (page 14) explains why this thread contains official information from the other Disney parks. All we have to go on from Disney right now is how they are handling the reopening of the other parks. It doesn't mean that DLR will reopen the exact same way, but it does give us examples and precedence to look at and to use to gauge and to temper our expectations. The news you see here from the other parks is official, not rumor, so the information can be useful. All DLR specific updates are on page one (as the title says), making them easy to find.



theluckyrabbit said:


> While this thread is dedicated to all official information about DLR's reopening, there have indeed been few official announcements about that so far. In the meantime, many people are interested in how the other Disney Parks are handling their reopening process. That official information can give people here some idea of what _might_ happen when DLR finally does open their reservation system and reopen DTD, the parks, and the on site hotels. Of course, people here know that the official information from the other Disney Parks does not mean that DLR will reopen their parks _exactly_ the same way. And this is why all the information from the other parks is not posted on the first page of this superthread. All the official information on the first page is for DLR only.
> It is fine if you aren't interested in the reopening information from the other Disney Parks. In that case, focus on the first page of this thread. That page is updated regularly (the dates in red show when each post is updated).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread:
Heads up for those planning to visit over New Year's.



hiroMYhero said:


> 2021 Rose Parade has been canceled. The high risk of spreading the virus as well as the delayed preparation schedules led to the cancellation.
> 
> The Rose Bowl football game is expected to still be played on January 1st.
> 
> 
> The 2021 Rose Parade is canceled for first time in 75 years
> https://www.latimes.com/california/...rose-parade-is-canceled-blame-the-coronavirus


----------



## gottalovepluto

DLR hotels are cancelled through 8/8.

Anyone recently cancelled on by Disney been offered the 35% off a future booking deal we saw a couple months ago? It was for bookings through like beg of Oct I think.


----------



## thetasigma1186

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR hotels are cancelled through 8/8.
> 
> Anyone recently cancelled on by Disney been offered the 35% off a future booking deal we saw a couple months ago? It was for bookings through like beg of Oct I think.



I have not been cancelled (yet) and have a reservation for 8/2.  Guess I will be receiving an email soon.  Tried to book a room and nothing is available until 8/16.


----------



## gottalovepluto

thetasigma1186 said:


> I have not been cancelled (yet) and have a reservation for 8/2.  Guess I will be receiving an email soon.  Tried to book a room and nothing is available until 8/16.


Sorry   Hope you get a chance to reschedule! TA notification went out today about the upcoming cancellations.

If they won’t allow booking until 8/16 I suspect we’ll see the next batch of cancellations this time next week. They seem to like this rolling cancellation schedule.


----------



## GenGen22

theluckyrabbit said:


> Shouldn't be confusing. Everything official from DLR is on page one and everything else is what we have to go on until DLR gives us more news (which hasn't exactly been plentiful -- as you can see on page one, it's a total of only 8 posts). And I wouldn't say "most" of the content is about WDW -- there has been posting recently about the DLR on site hotels, ticket sales, APs, and the reopening of DTD,
> The quote below from earlier in this thread (page 14) explains why this thread contains official information from the other Disney parks. All we have to go on from Disney right now is how they are handling the reopening of the other parks. It doesn't mean that DLR will reopen the exact same way, but it does give us examples and precedence to look at and to use to gauge and to temper our expectations. The news you see here from the other parks is official, not rumor, so the information can be useful. All DLR specific updates are on page one (as the title says), making them easy to find.


Sorry I shouldn't have said most.  Its just more recently.  And ok thanks!


----------



## GenGen22

From Gothic Rosie's FB page


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR hotels are cancelled through 8/8.
> 
> Anyone recently cancelled on by Disney been offered the 35% off a future booking deal we saw a couple months ago? It was for bookings through like beg of Oct I think.


I got the email too, but haven't had time to call. I'm got a discount when they had to move my July to August. I'm curious if it's just a straight move now or if there is any other incentive from them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDW’s Star Tours also has added plexiglass. The plexi in ST and Soarin’ appears to be anchored to booster seats:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283905570903396353


----------



## midnight star

Did a brief trip to DTD this evening. I arrived around 5:30pm. No line for parking, temp check, or security. Inside it was slightly busier than what I saw Saturday. More people were wandering around for sure. The line for WOD wasn’t too long. They weren’t using the virtual queue. I felt that WOD was more full this time around, but I made sure to keep my distance from others. I noticed a few things:

1. 65th anniversary ears are sold out at WOD and dress shop
2. There is new Onward merchandise; pic included below. It’s not the best shot, but since it was new, there were a lot of people surrounding it so I didn’t want to get too close. 
3. Some Of the mask sizes are selling out (especially large) 
4. Marcelines was completely sold out of goodies. So if you are wanting goodies, I would suggest going early in the day. Only thing available were the pre packaged items


----------



## LilyJC

midnight star said:


> 65th anniversary ears are sold out at WOD and dress shop



Wow! There was still a decent amount yesterday morning. Hopefully they’ll continue to stock these items!


----------



## midnight star

LilyJC said:


> Wow! There was still a decent amount yesterday morning. Hopefully they’ll continue to stock these items!


I’m thinking maybe people missed out on the online sale so they ran to DTD to buy them. On Saturday when I was there the CM said they were well stocked...guess not lol.


----------



## LilyJC

midnight star said:


> I’m thinking maybe people missed out on the online sale so they ran to DTD to buy them. On Saturday when I was there the CM said they were well stocked...guess not lol.



Ugh, true! I really liked the white 65th sweatshirt, but couldn’t bring myself to buy it during summer even though it’s thin.  Hopefully I won’t regret that decision if they don’t continue to stock the 65th merch.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GenGen22 said:


> From Gothic Rosie's FB page


Thank you for posting that -- it can be helpful for those who haven't received their email yet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit




----------



## Mathmagicland

Happy 65th, Disneyland!  For those who want to celebrate Disneyland’s 65th virtually, the Walt Disney Family Museum will have special programming from 12pm-5pm PST via Facebook and their YouTube channel, all free with donations to the museum accepted.  

https://www.waltdisney.org/educatio...nity-day-disneylands-65th-anniversary-special


----------



## cruisehopeful

My APs expire Sept 10th. Does that mean the last payment would be on August 10th? I know we aren't currently paying. I am just trying to figure out how much $ I'll be paying if DL opens again before my pass expires.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cruisehopeful said:


> My APs expire Sept 10th. Does that mean the last payment would be on August 10th? I know we aren't currently paying. I am just trying to figure out how much $ I'll be paying if DL opens again before my pass expires.


Is 9/10 the original expiration date or did you request the extension? In other words, if Disney extends your AP, could it expire past the Sept. date? Or did you ask for the partial refund and 9/10 would be _the_ ending date?


----------



## cruisehopeful

theluckyrabbit said:


> Is 9/10 the original expiration date or did you request the extension? In other words, if Disney extends your AP, could it expire past the Sept. date? Or did you ask for the partial refund and 9/10 would be _the_ ending date?


It's the original expiration. I am on the monthly payment plan and not taking an extension. My last payment was on March 10th. The way I read the description of putting payments on hold was that I wouldn't be billed again until the parks were open. If the parks don't open until October, I just won't be billed at all again. 

What I am trying to figure out now is if the parks reopen before August 10th - will I only have an August payment and I'll just expire in September or do they bill me for Sept, too? I am not planning on renewing at this time.

Conversely, if the parks open on Sept. 1, will I be billed for the last 10 days? 

Perhaps there aren't any known answers, but I work from a budget and am trying to figure out if I'll be paying on the current passes in August and Sept.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Happy 65th Birthday, Disneyland!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/07/today-in-disney-history-disneyland-opens-1955/


----------



## laugard

cruisehopeful said:


> It's the original expiration. I am on the monthly payment plan and not taking an extension. My last payment was on March 10th. The way I read the description of putting payments on hold was that I wouldn't be billed again until the parks were open. If the parks don't open until October, I just won't be billed at all again.
> 
> What I am trying to figure out now is if the parks reopen before August 10th - will I only have an August payment and I'll just expire in September or do they bill me for Sept, too? I am not planning on renewing at this time.
> 
> Conversely, if the parks open on Sept. 1, will I be billed for the last 10 days?
> 
> Perhaps there aren't any known answers, but I work from a budget and am trying to figure out if I'll be paying on the current passes in August and Sept.


I'm no expert, but before my monthly payments pass expired on July 11, I called to request the extension. Before confirming I asked the same question as I'm a first-time pass holder and don't have experience with how it works. I was told the last payment is billed one month before the expiration date, so would've been in June. So when my payments resume, I'll still have 3 remaining—to cover April, May and June. (My March billing date fell right before the closure.)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the DIS:
VIDEO: Celebrating the 65th Birthday of Disneyland Park

And signs of progress at DLR:
DVC Fan: City of Anaheim Set to Approve Disneyland Hotel DVC Tower


----------



## theluckyrabbit

An update to WDW's mask policy (7/18/20):
@ScottGustin
Jul 18, 2020
Confirmed this policy clarification with Disney. As reported, the policy says guests may remove their face covering while actively eating and/or drinking but guests should be *stationary* and maintain appropriate physical distancing.

It’s safe to assume this policy clarification is a result of guest behavior at EPCOT during the F&W Festival. This is a small change and absolutely the right call. It also eliminates a perceived “loophole” that was being exploited by some guests. Good move all around.

ETA: WDW has now updated their website with this clarification.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284618355706679298
https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...rinking-should-be-stationary-to-remove-masks/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-5bfbfe432c-96199085


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW safety measures in shops:
DIS article on what shopping in the parks looks like right now --
Let's Take a Peek at the Current Safety Measures in Place in the Disney World Shops


----------



## cmrdgrs

theluckyrabbit said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-5bfbfe432c-96199085


Thank you for sharing this article.  I'm really pleased to see hand washing stations -- I use hand sanitizer, but I like hand washing stations that are easily accessible!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread today:



interstate70s said:


> I originally had a back up reservation at the Courtyard Marriott Theme Park Entrance in August. I thought I had canceled but I guess I didn't(oops!). Anyway, I received a a cancelation email stating they would be closed until September first today.





abbeyroad6282 said:


> I noticed Grand Legacy is also not opening until September 1.


----------



## audrey2580

Here's a link to the State's County Monitoring Chart. These are the numbers that determine why a county is on the watch list.  It is updated daily and currently the OC is failing in 2 categories. This is important to watch as this is what will determine when and if DL can open. https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/COVID19CountyDataTable.aspx


----------



## mouschievous

audrey2580 said:


> Here's a link to the State's County Monitoring Chart. These are the numbers that determine why a county is on the watch list.  It is updated daily and currently the OC is failing in 2 categories. This is important to watch as this is what will determine when and if DL can open. https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/COVID19CountyDataTable.aspx


Thanks for this.  Is there any way to see past reports to see which way things are trending?


----------



## Mathmagicland

mouschievous said:


> Thanks for this.  Is there any way to see past reports to see which way things are trending?


On the left navigation options, click the one for Covid 19 County Level Data, then click through to the Data and Tools page. 

On the left nav here, scroll and click to Covid 19 in the State under Data Dashboards.

Click Orange on the list of counties on the left (currently third on the list)  This will give you a historical graph of number of positive cases going back to March.  You can see how much the OC cases have jumped in recent weeks.

ETA - for comparison. Click on Los Angeles, first on the list, to see how others graphs are different.  The LA graph has gone steadily up over the time while the OC graph was relatively consistently low until maybe a month ago, then increased significantly.


----------



## GenGen22

I just read an article that they are moving all August DLR reservations to 9/1 or later.  See below article.

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/disneyland-rebook-sept-ba1/


----------



## mouschievous

Mathmagicland said:


> On the left navigation options, click the one for Covid 19 County Level Data, then click through to the Data and Tools page.
> 
> On the left nav here, scroll and click to Covid 19 in the State under Data Dashboards.
> 
> Click Orange on the list of counties on the left (currently third on the list)  This will give you a historical graph of number of positive cases going back to March.  You can see how much the OC cases have jumped in recent weeks.
> 
> ETA - for comparison. Click on Los Angeles, first on the list, to see how others graphs are different.  The LA graph has gone steadily up over the time while the OC graph was relatively consistently low until maybe a month ago, then increased significantly.


Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW's mask relaxation areas:
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...at-disney-worlds-no-mask-relaxation-stations/


----------



## midnight star

New store in DTD. Passholders get a discount


----------



## gottalovepluto

DLR hotel stays through 8/22 officially cancelled


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR hotel stays through 8/22 officially cancelled


Did they send out an email? If so, can you post a screenshot? Or a link to where you got this? Thanks!


----------



## disney789

theluckyrabbit said:


> Did they send out an email? If so, can you post a screenshot? Or a link to where you got this? Thanks!


I didn’t get an email but I called. The CM said I should’ve got a call for my August 9th check in. The CM also said the hotels won’t be open for the month of August. I was one of the ones that had my DLH reservation upgraded to GCH. The rep told me if I wanted to keep GCH for the same price I reserved for DLH I was going to have to stay there no later than September. If I wanted to move my date past September I was going to be moved back to DLH (Since they’re scheduled to open Oct 1st) unless I wanted to pay GCH prices.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

disney789 said:


> I didn’t get an email but I called. The CM said I should’ve got a call for my August 9th check in. The CM also said the hotels won’t be open for the month of August. I was one of the ones that had my DLH reservation upgraded to GCH. The rep told me if I wanted to keep GCH for the same price I reserved for DLH I was going to have to stay there no later than September. If I wanted to move my date past September I was going to be moved back to DLH (Since they’re scheduled to open Oct 1st) unless I wanted to pay GCH prices.


Thanks -- I'll post an update on the first page with this news.


----------



## gottalovepluto

theluckyrabbit said:


> Did they send out an email? If so, can you post a screenshot? Or a link to where you got this? Thanks!


TAs were notified via email from Disney. And it’s only official through 8/22. Disney has not cancelled the whole month of Aug despite what the previous posters phone CM said.

(The pattern has been a rolling week at a cancellation around Thursday so prob tune in next week for Disney to flush out the rest of Aug  )


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> TAs were notified via email from Disney


Thanks -- I'll add that to the update on the first page.


----------



## GenGen22

Tortills Joe's has been added to the opened restaurants in DTD.


----------



## Dr. G

Here's the cancellation email we received, just confirming what has been said above. We were to check into PP on August 17th.



July 23, 2020Dear Guest,


​


We are sorry to inform you that your upcoming visit with us will be impacted by several closures. We recognize that the COVID-19 situation is constantly evolving, and there are many factors that are helping us determine the timing of when various aspects of our business will reopen in a responsible way.

Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park remain closed and will reopen at a later date, pending state and local government approvals. The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort are also closed and will reopen at a later date. Given this unprecedented situation, we appreciate your patience and understanding as we navigate through this process as responsibly as we can.

Unfortunately, this means we are unable to accommodate your upcoming hotel room reservation. If you have already modified or cancelled your upcoming Disneyland Resort hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package, no further action needs to be taken.

To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through August 22, 2020. If you are unable to reach us before your check-in date for such time period, you will not be penalized or assessed Disney-imposed fees for cancelling your Disneyland Resort hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package after your check-in date.

Note that some package components are nonrefundable and subject to third-party operator cancellation policies. You should work directly with any third-party operators you have used to book any parts of your vacation package that were not booked through the Walt Disney Travel Company, including flights, travel protection and car rentals.

To cancel or modify your reservation, please contact the Walt Disney Travel Company at *(714) 520-5050* between the hours of 7:00 AM PST and 9:00 PM PST, 7 days a week. If you are a Canada resident, please call *(800) 496-6337*.

If you originally booked through a Travel Professional, please reach out to them directly if you have questions or would like to reschedule.

We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we work hard to respond to all inquiries.



Sincerely,_Disney Destinations, LLC_


----------



## GenGen22

More info on opening Ballast point and a new store called California Sole opened in DTD per Mice chat.  See below article.

https://www.micechat.com/265136-downtown-disney-updates-loophole-closed-more-restaurants-reopen/


----------



## midnight star




----------



## twodogs

If you have the 35% off room rate for August, I wonder if they will apply it to a later reservation if I rebook/modify my August reservation?  I have gotten called about it but they left a VM saying my 8/4 reservation needed to be canceled or modified.  They did not indicate if I would get the discount on a later booking.  They did say I could not book for any earlier than 8/23/20.  I think that is optimistic at best.

I will try to call this weekend and see what they say.


----------



## amyg1975

twodogs said:


> If you have the 35% off room rate for August, I wonder if they will apply it to a later reservation if I rebook/modify my August reservation?  I have gotten called about it but they left a VM saying my 8/4 reservation needed to be canceled or modified.  They did not indicate if I would get the discount on a later booking.  They did say I could not book for any earlier than 8/23/20.  I think that is optimistic at best.



When they called to talk about my reservation for next week, they said I could rebook later and still receive the discount up until October (early- but I forget the actual day).  However, since I didn’t immediately rebook, I will lose my resort credit they gave me.


----------



## GenGen22

twodogs said:


> If you have the 35% off room rate for August, I wonder if they will apply it to a later reservation if I rebook/modify my August reservation?  I have gotten called about it but they left a VM saying my 8/4 reservation needed to be canceled or modified.  They did not indicate if I would get the discount on a later booking.  They did say I could not book for any earlier than 8/23/20.  I think that is optimistic at best.


I have rebooked twice now and received my discount so, I dont see why you wouldn't.


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

twodogs said:


> If you have the 35% off room rate for August, I wonder if they will apply it to a later reservation if I rebook/modify my August reservation?  I have gotten called about it but they left a VM saying my 8/4 reservation needed to be canceled or modified.  They did not indicate if I would get the discount on a later booking.  They did say I could not book for any earlier than 8/23/20.  I think that is optimistic at best.


I called and asked and was told only if I modify to the oct date or prior.  They’re not extending the offer.


----------



## thetasigma1186

I was told the offer ends 10/3.  So as long as you re-book by then, you get the discounts.  Kind of a bummer as I have to delay later than that.


----------



## bethwc101

I'm very curious as i have reservations for DLH 8/2-8/8 and have not received any cancellation. Based on everything here, I'm assuming it is, they just haven't contacted me.
Edit to add: I just logged into my reservation and it is still showing as active


----------



## thetasigma1186

bethwc101 said:


> I'm very curious as i have reservations for DLH 8/2-8/8 and have not received any cancellation. Based on everything here, I'm assuming it is, they just haven't contacted me.



We were booked the same days at GCH and received an email last Thursday.  I wonder if it is because DLH was not scheduled to be open anyway?


----------



## crystal1313

twodogs said:


> If you have the 35% off room rate for August, I wonder if they will apply it to a later reservation if I rebook/modify my August reservation?  I have gotten called about it but they left a VM saying my 8/4 reservation needed to be canceled or modified.  They did not indicate if I would get the discount on a later booking.  They did say I could not book for any earlier than 8/23/20.  I think that is optimistic at best.
> 
> I will try to call this weekend and see what they say.


Hi Michelle!  I am not sure if my situation is different since we were originally at the DLH, but when I changed our August reservation to September, they said the rate would remain the same up until 9/30.  So I could change to any time prior to 9/30 and keep the same rate I had.  Hope you and your family are doing well!


----------



## edhmom

I just proactively called for my August 9-12 reservations.  She said they aren't accepting reservation prior to August 16, with a hopeful August 15 park opening.  I am working our schedule around 2 kids in college, so ideally I'd like to push our reservations to summer 2021. She said 2021 typically opens the first few weeks of August.  She recommended I move my reservations to October 4 which is the latest she could give me all the same discounts.  She recommended I flat out cancel and then rebook when 2021 opens.

I kept my existing reservations because I got a good deal on the hotel, then had the 30% discount from moving from June to August on top of that, plus my ticket price is from before the increase.  If I cancel and have to rebook I'm looking at a huge price increase.  I'll wait a few weeks and see if 2021 opens before my reservation dates and if I can move it then.


----------



## midnight star

@GenGen22 posted an article that mentioned the face mask/gaiter issue. But it looks like Disneyland has updated their website to say gaiters and bandanas are not allowed. I’ve seen people wear these at DTD but maybe they will begin telling people they can’t wear them.


----------



## GenGen22

Oogy boogie bash has been officially cancelled 
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...at-oogie-boogie-bash-will-not-happen-in-2020/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> @GenGen22 posted an article that mentioned the face mask/gaiter issue. But it looks like Disneyland has updated their website to say gaiters and bandanas are not allowed. I’ve seen people wear these at DTD but maybe they will begin telling people they can’t wear them.
> View attachment 512969


Thanks for this. I've updated the first page with the new guidelines for DTD.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the DLR website:




*Oogie Boogie Bash – A Disney Halloween Party – 2020 Temporarily Unavailable*
Add even more magic to your visit with this unique experience at Disneyland Resort.



disneyland.disney.go.com

And: Disneyland Resort Confirms That Oogie Boogie Bash Will Not Happen in 2020


----------



## BadPinkTink

are people really surprised that Oggie Boogie is cancelled?? I expected it to be cancelled.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

BadPinkTink said:


> are people really surprised that Oggie Boogie is cancelled?? I expected it to be cancelled.


Not surprised. Just very sad. Knowing it was inevitable doesn't soften the blow, right?


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> are people really surprised that Oggie Boogie is cancelled?? I expected it to be cancelled.


I expected it but just makes me sad. I’ve gone 3 years in a row. It’s one of my favorite events. I understand why, but still sad. *sigh*


----------



## GenGen22

midnight star said:


> I expected it but just makes me sad. I’ve gone 3 years in a row. It’s one of my favorite events. I understand why, but still sad. *sigh*


Same here.  Expected it but still sad.


----------



## TsWade2

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the DLR website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oogie Boogie Bash – A Disney Halloween Party – 2020 Temporarily Unavailable*
> Add even more magic to your visit with this unique experience at Disneyland Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> disneyland.disney.go.com
> 
> And: Disneyland Resort Confirms That Oogie Boogie Bash Will Not Happen in 2020


Not surprise. I kind of expect that.


----------



## midnight star

@rteetz  posted this over on the WDW board. The DL site has not been updated to reflect this, but I assume it will eventually. The same thing happened with the gaiter and bandana situation. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> @rteetz  posted this over on the WDW board. The DL site has not been updated to reflect this, but I assume it will eventually. The same thing happened with the gaiter and bandana situation.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441


I'm glad WDW clarified that. It's easier that they are matching up with USO's policy.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For anyone planning an upcoming stay at on off site hotel which includes free breakfast, this recent post from Favorite Hotels within Walking Distance may be helpful:



Malcon10t said:


> Be aware, new situations and no one is offering hot breakfasts.  The ones who previously have are now doing a bagged cold breakfast.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Plans for the DVC tower at the DLH:

https://dvcfan.com/2020/07/27/dvc-show-disneyland-hotel-dvc-tower-plans/


----------



## JoshF

Is there any more info on when DL will open? I want to plan a trip for mid October but only if the park will be open.


----------



## Malcon10t

JoshF said:


> Is there any more info on when DL will open? I want to plan a trip for mid October but only if the park will be open.


As long as the numbers in CA keep growing at the rate they are, DL won't be opening.  I am hoping by October, but no one knows.  Currently, room reservations only available after Sept 1.  That means nothing though as they have just kept rolling reservation dates out.


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

Malcon10t said:


> As long as the numbers in CA keep growing at the rate they are, DL won't be opening.  I am hoping by October, but no one knows.  Currently, room reservations only available after Sept 1.  That means nothing though as they have just kept rolling reservation dates out.


Does anyone know what day of the week they have been sending out cancellation emails for people with disney hotel reservations?  We are supposed to be staying over labour day weekend and we are just holding on as long as we can....


----------



## midnight star

@theluckyrabbit 

The Disneyland website has been updated in regards to the valve masks. They are NOT allowed.


----------



## abbeyroad6282

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week they have been sending out cancellation emails for people with disney hotel reservations?  We are supposed to be staying over labour day weekend and we are just holding on as long as we can....


I want to say Thursdays. I am not totally sure though.


----------



## edhmom

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week they have been sending out cancellation emails for people with disney hotel reservations?  We are supposed to be staying over labour day weekend and we are just holding on as long as we can....



We are supposed to arrive August 9 and haven't heard from Disney yet.  I know it's cancelled, just haven't heard from them.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> @theluckyrabbit
> 
> The Disneyland website has been updated in regards to the valve masks. They are NOT allowed.
> View attachment 513968


Thank you for this -- the first page has been updated!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Update on entertainment at SDL:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-50f1bf58ac-96199085


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> Update on entertainment at SDL:
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-50f1bf58ac-96199085



Do we know approximately what capacity that park has worked it’s way up to?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> Do we know approximately what capacity that park has worked it’s way up to?


@gelatoni fan or @hiroMYhero  : Do either of you know the answer to this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

theluckyrabbit said:


> @gelatoni fan or @hiroMYhero  : Do either of you know the answer to this?


Sorry, haven’t seen nor heard anything about SDL. My guess is the capacity has remained close to opening-level low while Shanghai has slowly brought back shows and now fireworks.

On Twitter, tweets of merchandise and merchandise racks show empty stores - no shoppers at all in the background.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

hiroMYhero said:


> Sorry, haven’t seen nor heard anything about SDL. My guess is the capacity has remained close to opening-level low while Shanghai has slowly brought back shows and now fireworks.
> 
> On Twitter, tweets of merchandise and merchandise racks show empty stores - no shoppers at all in the background.


Thank you. That makes sense.


----------



## Malcon10t

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week they have been sending out cancellation emails for people with disney hotel reservations?  We are supposed to be staying over labour day weekend and we are just holding on as long as we can....


The call for my Aug 6th stay was came Friday the 24th of July.  I know I have gotten calls for various other stays on many different dates, including a Sunday.


----------



## midnight star

I posted a longer response over in the community thread. But I went to DTD this evening. Some takeaways:

1. CM’s are very good with mask enforcement! And they do it very politely. They remind guests to cover their noses. They are also already enforcing the “no valve” mask rule. They do have disposable masks on hand just in case though!

2. Keep mask on at all times! Especially indoors.I saw a lady remove hers for a picture inside world of Disney and she was quickly reminded to put it back on.

3. there are a few XL masks in World of Disney but only in the Mickey Mouse print. They have now separated the masks by size so you don’t have to touch and look through them yourself.

4. Added a picture of the Kevin backpack. Who doesn’t love Kevin lol 

5. Masks are no longer 4 for $20  They are $6 each. New attraction prints for Haunted Mansion, Tiki Room, and Small World. 

6. You can still use pass discounts even if your pass has expired. Mine is technically expired but I opted for an extension.


----------



## StormyCA

The 'original' patterns are still 4 for $19.99 on ShopDisney, but they're still 'preorder' to be delivered in late August.

I'd love to see closeups of the new masks (hint hint) if someone can take pictures without having to handle them.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StormyCA said:


> ... I'd love to see closeups of the new masks (hint hint) if someone can take pictures without having to handle them.


There is a close up of 3 of the new masks in the DTD thread on the Community Board. Ask there for more photos! I'm sure someone will be glad to post some.


----------



## StormyCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> There is a close up of 3 of the new masks in the DTD thread on the Community Board. Ask there for more photos! I'm sure someone will be glad to post some.



thanks!  off to check that thread.


----------



## rmonty02

theluckyrabbit said:


> For anyone planning an upcoming stay at on off site hotel which includes free breakfast, this recent post from Favorite Hotels within Walking Distance may be helpful:


I just stayed at Staybridge Suites on Manchester and their “Grab n Go” breakfast included Hot Waffles, Breakfast Burrito, Sausage/Egg Buiscuit. They were great at filling your selections, toasting your bagel and even prepared me coffee just how I like it️


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland app update (6.2.0)!


----------



## bethwc101

Our hotel stay is scheduled to begin on Sunday, Aug 2. Still have not received my cancellation email and my reservation is still showing as active.


----------



## Geemo

theluckyrabbit said:


> Disneyland app update (6.2.0)!


Really?
I can only get Version: 6.0  Build: 20200618.2
I even uninstalled and re-installed the app.

Am I missing something?
G


----------



## WonkaKid

Geemo said:


> Really?
> I can only get Version: 6.0  Build: 20200618.2
> I even uninstalled and re-installed the app.


That’s odd. I updated shortly after it became available and I’m on 6.2 build 20200724.7.


----------



## MonocularVision

Geemo said:


> Really?
> I can only get Version: 6.0  Build: 20200618.2
> I even uninstalled and re-installed the app.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> G



This is the iPhone version. Perhaps you are on Android?


----------



## laugard

My Android phone says the 6.2 update was installed on July 23.


----------



## Geemo

MonocularVision said:


> This is the iPhone version. Perhaps you are on Android?


Must have been my rural internet connection or gremlins...
When I tried this morning it updated to the new version. 
G


----------



## twodogs

Just an FYI for those of you with August reservations with the 35% discount and $50/night resort credit deal from a previously rescheduled reservation:  DON”T let your reservation get too close and auto-cancel by Disney, because then it is a real hassle to get them to apply the discount to your next rescheduled reservation.  I had a reservation that was to start 8/4, which was a modification from a trip in March that has been rescheduled several times.  I knew we would not be going in August, but I wanted to modify the reservation to keep the discount, even if it would only be valid on stays that end on or before 9/30.  But, I lost track of time, and it auto-cancels 3 days prior to check in, which was yesterday.  I called last night, and they were not keen to let me book another reservation with the discount since mine was “canceled’ and could not be modified.  The CM reluctantly got with GS while I was on hold, and initially all they agreed to was the $50/night resort credit.  Well, that is peanuts compared to 35% off rack rate at the GCH!  I asked to see if she could find a way to get the 35% off back on the reservation, and eventually she “kept trying” and found a way to reduce the price of our newly booked 3 night stay at the end of September by $1000, getting us the 35% off (and the resort credit).  Since I have already modified this reservation several times, I can testify that rebooking is much easier than having the original booking auto-cancel, and then trying to get them to apply a discount to a new reservation.  In the end it worked out, but pay attention to your dates!


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks, twodogs. That's really helpful. I'm in a similar situation with a trip from March rescheduled to August 26th. Have they officially canceled until September 1st? Does anyone know how late we can reschedule? Is it only through September still? Thanks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New Weekend Hours for DTD:


----------



## Jane VanTassel

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week they have been sending out cancellation emails for people with disney hotel reservations?  We are supposed to be staying over labour day weekend and we are just holding on as long as we can....


I'm really bummed for you all!!  I'm having flashbacks to my trip cancelled to WDW (first one/Flower and Garden)!   I will say, they cancelled everything without an issue and were wonderful!  I hope the same for you all!!


----------



## edhmom

tankgirl! said:


> Thanks, twodogs. That's really helpful. I'm in a similar situation with a trip from March rescheduled to August 26th. Have they officially canceled until September 1st? Does anyone know how late we can reschedule? Is it only through September still? Thanks.



When I rescheduled my August trip last week I was told I could reschedule through the end of December.  I was one of those who got switched from DLH to GCH, so she said if I moved beyond October 1, which is the anticipated DLH opening date (for refurbishment NOT general opening) they would have to move me back to the DLH or else I would have to pay the price difference.


----------



## DebbieB

Nothing about DL on the earnings call.


----------



## dina444444

DebbieB said:


> Nothing about DL on the earnings call.


Not surprised. There won't be an update till the CA government issues guidance.


----------



## twodogs

They said I could rebook to whenever I wanted, but if I wanted the $50/night resort credit and the 35% off rack rate at the GCH, my stay had to END by 9/30.  Previously it went through a little bit of early October (but did not include the holiday weekend), but they have rolled it back to 9/30.  I think they may not even be open by then, and time will tell if they let me then rebook it again for later, with the discount.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TAs were notified by Disney yesterday resort hotel stays through Aug 29 will be cancelled. (This is consistent with the one week rolling cancellation notifications on Thursdays pattern for those wondering.)


----------



## Nessats

I am confused as to what is going with annual passes.  Here's our situation.

Husband and I live in California.  He has a Disneyland AP.  Because I take part in Run Disney events, I have the premier passport that covers both Disneyland and WDW.  I have the email and phone number telling me what number to call by August 11 about my premier passport, but I'm unclear what is going on with Disneyland APs.  Am I correct that Disneyland APs are up in the air right now, or have I missed information? I'm working way through this thread, but that's the impression I have at the moment, unless I missed something.  Thanks.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Nessats said:


> Am I correct that Disneyland APs are up in the air right now, or have I missed information? I'm working way through this thread, but that's the impression I have at the moment, unless I missed something. Thanks


No word yet re Disneyland APs Because the parks do not yet have a new opening date.


----------



## cmrdgrs

gottalovepluto said:


> TAs were notified by Disney yesterday resort hotel stays through Aug 29 will be cancelled. (This is consistent with the one week rolling cancellation notifications on Thursdays pattern for those wondering.)


Thank you for sharing this news.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nessats

Mathmagicland said:


> No word yet re Disneyland APs Because the parks do not yet have a new opening date.



That's what I thought, but wasn't certain.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## dina444444

Nessats said:


> I am confused as to what is going with annual passes.  Here's our situation.
> 
> Husband and I live in California.  He has a Disneyland AP.  Because I take part in Run Disney events, I have the premier passport that covers both Disneyland and WDW.  I have the email and phone number telling me what number to call by August 11 about my premier passport, but I'm unclear what is going on with Disneyland APs.  Am I correct that Disneyland APs are up in the air right now, or have I missed information? I'm working way through this thread, but that's the impression I have at the moment, unless I missed something.  Thanks.


Disneyland APs have not had any updates given other than the original plans. For the premier pass they stated that if you take the extension it will be further extended for the additional days Disneyland is closed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Nessats said:


> ... Am I correct that Disneyland APs are up in the air right now, or have I missed information? I'm working way through this thread, but that's the impression I have at the moment, unless I missed something.  Thanks.


All official updates from Disney are on the first page of this superthread with the date of the latest announcement in red. The most recent official update will be at the top of each post on the first page. When looking for official news from Disney about DLR, just go over the first page of this thread to see where things stand. That's the quickest, easiest way to stay up to date on what's going on/not going on with DLR.  If you still have a question, go ahead and post!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A little bit of news:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-3652cd3db4-96199085


----------



## tsumgirl

For those planning a January trip, it was just announced that NAMM, which was scheduled for the week of 1/18/2021, is cancelled:

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/08/10/namm-cancels-2021-convention-in-anaheim-due-to-coronavirus/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tsumgirl said:


> For those planning a January trip, it was just announced that NAMM, which was scheduled for the week of 1/18/2021, is cancelled:
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/08/10/namm-cancels-2021-convention-in-anaheim-due-to-coronavirus/


Thank you for this update!


----------



## bwvBound

OC Register article, dated 8/10, on CA's plans to reopen theme parks:

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/08/...-disneyland-and-other-california-theme-parks/


----------



## cruisehopeful

Update from Gay Days:
*WILL THERE BE A GAY DAYS THIS YEAR?*

    As you probably know, Disneyland is curently closed and there is not a date set for re-opening. But according to our sources at Disneyland, the parks are ready. They only need about ten days’ notice to open their gates. And in the meantime, Walt Disney World, Disneyland Paris, Shanghai Disneyland, Tokyo Disneyland and Anaheim’s own Downtown Disney are all open with many, many safety precautions in place. Even more significantly, reports from all of those places are that guests are close to 100 percent compliant and that cast are on hand to crack down on anyone not adhering to safety regulations. So while there may be a lot of Covidiots out there, apparently, when people get to the parks, they understand the rules and follow them without throwing hissy fits. There have not been any outbreaks linked to the Disney parks.

    Disneyland is in talks with the Governor’s office to negotiate re-opening. If they do, we will be having Gay Days 2020!

    That said, we are looking at all of the ways we would have to modify our programming. Even if we are allowed, we don’t think that having a dance party is a responsible thing to do, nor do we see gathering in a huge pack for the group photo as a viable option. But if we can meet up safely at Disneyland, as community, in our red shirts, we’re going to do it! We are already talking to Disney about some new elements we might be able to introduce, just for this year!

    As we announced previously, we expect that once Disneyland opens, like at Walt Disney World, guests will need to make reservations for park entry and priority will be given to guests with hotel reservations. We therefore encourage you to take advantage of the fantastic Gay Days rates and reserve a hotel room. There is no risk: all rooms will be automatically cancelled if the parks are not open. CLICK HERE to book a room.

    Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cruisehopeful said:


> Update from Gay Days:
> *WILL THERE BE A GAY DAYS THIS YEAR?*
> 
> As you probably know, Disneyland is curently closed and there is not a date set for re-opening. But according to our sources at Disneyland, the parks are ready. They only need about ten days’ notice to open their gates. And in the meantime, Walt Disney World, Disneyland Paris, Shanghai Disneyland, Tokyo Disneyland and Anaheim’s own Downtown Disney are all open with many, many safety precautions in place. Even more significantly, reports from all of those places are that guests are close to 100 percent compliant and that cast are on hand to crack down on anyone not adhering to safety regulations. So while there may be a lot of Covidiots out there, apparently, when people get to the parks, they understand the rules and follow them without throwing hissy fits. There have not been any outbreaks linked to the Disney parks.
> 
> Disneyland is in talks with the Governor’s office to negotiate re-opening. If they do, we will be having Gay Days 2020!
> 
> That said, we are looking at all of the ways we would have to modify our programming. Even if we are allowed, we don’t think that having a dance party is a responsible thing to do, nor do we see gathering in a huge pack for the group photo as a viable option. But if we can meet up safely at Disneyland, as community, in our red shirts, we’re going to do it! We are already talking to Disney about some new elements we might be able to introduce, just for this year!
> 
> As we announced previously, we expect that once Disneyland opens, like at Walt Disney World, guests will need to make reservations for park entry and priority will be given to guests with hotel reservations. We therefore encourage you to take advantage of the fantastic Gay Days rates and reserve a hotel room. There is no risk: all rooms will be automatically cancelled if the parks are not open. CLICK HERE to book a room.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!


Thank you for keeping us updated!


----------



## StarlitNight05

We had a reservation for Courtyard Theme Park entrance the beginning of December and got this in an email this afternoon:

"Our records indicate that you have a reservation at the Courtyard Anaheim Theme Park Entrance. Please be aware that the hotel will be temporarily closing through December 17, 2020 and your reservation has been canceled."


----------



## Cal-Pie

StarlitNight05 said:


> We had a reservation for Courtyard Theme Park entrance the beginning of December and got this in an email this afternoon:
> 
> "Our records indicate that you have a reservation at the Courtyard Anaheim Theme Park Entrance. Please be aware that the hotel will be temporarily closing through December 17, 2020 and your reservation has been canceled."


I was looking at rates yesterday and noticed nothing was available until Dec 18. I thought it was a glitch, but I guess not .


----------



## Ladyslug

StarlitNight05 said:


> We had a reservation for Courtyard Theme Park entrance the beginning of December and got this in an email this afternoon:
> 
> "Our records indicate that you have a reservation at the Courtyard Anaheim Theme Park Entrance. Please be aware that the hotel will be temporarily closing through December 17, 2020 and your reservation has been canceled."
> 
> ☹


When was your reservation?  I have a reservation there for October, but I haven't received an email about it (yet).


----------



## StormyCA

I think a hotel near DL could safely cancel bookings through the end of the year as long as they had a good 'rapid reopening' plan.  Once a DL reopening is announced (or looks pretty definite AND imminent) they could announce their reopening and I'm sure they'd book up pretty fast.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Ladyslug said:


> When was your reservation?  I have a reservation there for October, but I haven't received an email about it (yet).


December 9 - 12. Maybe they are doing December first? Didn't call to ask since I was just tentatively holding it for a possible trip. But I guess they made the decision for me (at least with that particular location).


----------



## midnight star

Updated on Ralph Brennan’s


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Progress at WDW:

Actors' Equity Association Reaches Agreement With Walt Disney World on COVID Testing

Let's hope this bodes well for CMs at DLR.


----------



## gottalovepluto

theluckyrabbit said:


> Progress at WDW:
> 
> Actors' Equity Association Reaches Agreement With Walt Disney World on COVID Testing
> 
> Let's hope this bodes well for CMs at DLR.


I thought it might be a good sign for CA at first but the response from Disney makes it very clear this is just the actor’s union trying to claim a victory. The State setting up a public testing site where any CMs or state residents who want can get tested is simply not something Disney can get repeated in CA right now (due to the testing/processing shortage that has led CA to prioritize testing into tiers).


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

Well its looking like availability at all the DLH hotels is gone for the first half of Sept.  Yelp!  Looks like my labour day trip is cancelled


----------



## hiroMYhero

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney makes it very clear


Disney, especially WDW, spins everything.

The good news is that testing is set up for CMs and that Shows will resume. FOLK is already preparing the building.

The other good news is that there are very few Equity CMs at DLR. Most DL performers fall under the Entertainment non-equity division and with separate contract wording for entertainment.


----------



## Malcon10t

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Well its looking like availability at all the DLH hotels is gone for the first half of Sept.  Yelp!  Looks like my labour day trip is cancelled


It appears no rooms til the 16th of Sept.  Will wait for my cancelation call....


----------



## mouschievous

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Well its looking like availability at all the DLH hotels is gone for the first half of Sept.  Yelp!  Looks like my labour day trip is cancelled





Malcon10t said:


> It appears no rooms til the 16th of Sept.  Will wait for my cancelation call....



I periodically check the reservation system just to check.  When it didn't show availability, I chatted with a CS rep and she confirmed that they will not make reservations for dates before Sept 16, and said that guests with reservations prior to Sept 16 should call them.  Here's her exact message

_"Please contact Walt Disney Travel Company Reservation agents, agents will be happy to assist you daily, from 7 am to 9 pm (Pacific Time) holiday hours vary 1-(888) 939-6397, 1-714-520-5050 or international 1-714-520-6437."_

That said, no hotels before Sept 16, though it's possible the parks could still reopen.  It's interesting that they pushed out 2 weeks when their MO has been one at a time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disney notified TAs today reservations for on-site hotels through Sept 5 are cancelled.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mouschievous said:


> I periodically check the reservation system just to check.  When it didn't show availability, I chatted with a CS rep and she confirmed that they will not make reservations for dates before Sept 16, and said that guests with reservations prior to Sept 16 should call them.  Here's her exact message
> 
> _"Please contact Walt Disney Travel Company Reservation agents, agents will be happy to assist you daily, from 7 am to 9 pm (Pacific Time) holiday hours vary 1-(888) 939-6397, 1-714-520-5050 or international 1-714-520-6437."_
> 
> That said, no hotels before Sept 16, though it's possible the parks could still reopen.  It's interesting that they pushed out 2 weeks when their MO has been one at a time.





gottalovepluto said:


> Disney notified TAs today reservations for on-site hotels through Sept 5 are cancelled.


Thanks for the updates -- I'll add this to the first page.


----------



## MikeRx

We just got the cancellation email for our arrival September 4th (start of the Labor Day Weekend). Re-booked once again for December. The 35% discount we'd been offered expires in October so it's back to rack rate unless they give some other incentive later in the year. We were able to maintain our $50 per night resort credit as it expires December 31st. It's looking more prescient that we booked an overlapping trip to WDW (Oct 6-10) as a back up for our October 4-7th DLR (VGC) trip. We can use the points in 2021 or bank for 21-22. The planning of the WDW trip was refreshing.
Mike


----------



## theluckyrabbit

If the parks are open by the end of this year and if any of us manage to make it to the parks for NYE, I propose that we plan a safe, socially distanced meet up to toast our survival of this whole roller coaster ride (and this thread!) and hope for a MUCH more positive new year. I can't even say that this is unbelievable, because at this point I'm developing eye roll muscles... Keep on swimming!


----------



## crystal1313

MikeRx said:


> We just got the cancellation email for our arrival September 4th (start of the Labor Day Weekend). Re-booked once again for December. The 35% discount we'd been offered expires in October so it's back to rack rate unless they give some other incentive later in the year. We were able to maintain our $50 per night resort credit as it expires December 31st. It's looking more prescient that we booked an overlapping trip to WDW (Oct 6-10) as a back up for our October 4-7th DLR (VGC) trip. We can use the points in 2021 or bank for 21-22. The planning of the WDW trip was refreshing.
> Mike


Oh man.  I will be really upset if I don't get the same rate I booked with in June.  I have been able to keep the same rate every time I have rebooked.  I know they originally said I could only get that rate until 9/30, but if they aren't open I would hope they would continue to extend that rate.  I don't know to call yet or not.  Our dates start 9/12 and I don't want them to cancel me...


----------



## gottalovepluto

crystal1313 said:


> Oh man.  I will be really upset if I don't get the same rate I booked with in June.  I have been able to keep the same rate every time I have rebooked.  I know they originally said I could only get that rate until 9/30, but if they aren't open I would hope they would continue to extend that rate.  I don't know to call yet or not.  Our dates start 9/12 and I don't want them to cancel me...


They haven’t cancelled that far out yet. Seems to happen on Thurs so check back here next week. They put a notice out to TAs and then the cancellations kick in.

I don’t think people are having luck getting Disney to apply the 35% off promo beyond its original end date


----------



## crystal1313

gottalovepluto said:


> They haven’t cancelled that far out yet. Seems to happen on Thurs so check back here next week. They put a notice out to TAs and then the cancellations kick in.
> 
> I don’t think people are having luck getting Disney to apply the 35% off promo beyond its original end date


Thank you.  Super bummed.  This trip (that keeps getting pushed out), has kept me going all these months...


----------



## emacat

Calling Disney now to rebook our Sept 6-12 trip. They initially tried to rebook me for September 16th. LOL, I can't handle the roller coaster that soon again- this is already our third go around! Trying for December, and the total is going up a whopping $1400. I really think if we're having to reschedule (and choosing not to cancel, so Disney still has our money), it's a little wrong to upcharge us. Just my opinion, though.
The good news is that DLH is booking once again in December. If discounts DO come out, we can apply them to our new balance.


----------



## gottalovepluto

emacat said:


> Calling Disney now to rebook our Sept 6-12 trip. They initially tried to rebook me for September 16th. LOL, I can't handle the roller coaster that soon again- this is already our third go around! Trying for December, and the total is going up a whopping $1400. I really think if we're having to reschedule (and choosing not to cancel, so Disney still has our money), it's a little wrong to upcharge us. Just my opinion, though.


With a 9/6 check-in Disney hasn’t cancelled your dates yet so it’s not like you had to reschedule at this point.


----------



## az4boys

StarlitNight05 said:


> We had a reservation for Courtyard Theme Park entrance the beginning of December and got this in an email this afternoon:
> 
> "Our records indicate that you have a reservation at the Courtyard Anaheim Theme Park Entrance. Please be aware that the hotel will be temporarily closing through December 17, 2020 and your reservation has been canceled."
> 
> ☹


Earlier there was a really good deal for Thanksgiving through GAT that I thought I had missed, but maybe they pulled the availability anticipating that they would be closed. Sad.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dapper Days sent out an email their Fall and Spring events are still on the schedule. They anticipate capacity limits being enacted at the parks and reservations could be required, they don’t want to cause crowding problems so they will have a join from home option for those who don’t want/can’t be at the parks. They are in discussions with DLR about an outdoor marketplace setup (no bands or dancing) for their Expo.

Dapper Days at DLR is Nov 14-15*

*assuming parks are open


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Has anyone with a paid in full AP that expired received a partial refund? My pass expired this week. I called about a refund but was told I have to wait until they have an opening date. Doesn’t make sense to me since that shouldn’t change the amount of my refund.


----------



## twodogs

crystal1313 said:


> Oh man.  I will be really upset if I don't get the same rate I booked with in June.  I have been able to keep the same rate every time I have rebooked.  I know they originally said I could only get that rate until 9/30, but if they aren't open I would hope they would continue to extend that rate.  I don't know to call yet or not.  Our dates start 9/12 and I don't want them to cancel me...


Like you, Crystal, I have been rescheduling several trips, just pushing them out and keeping the 35% off.  But, the last two that I have rebooked, they have not let me use the 35% off unless the new trips end on or before 9/30/20.  Clearly that is crazy as it is doubtful they will even be open by then, the way things are going.  I have a Labor Day weekend trip booked for which I just received the dreaded email from Disney to rebook.  I do not think they will let me have the discount unless I want to book for September, which obviously is not going to happen!  I don't like that they are pulling the discount, as I thought it was a way for Disney to say "let us keep your deposit money in our account for even longer," and I was ok with that when my re-booked trip was also going to be discounted.  But now that the new trip will only have the tiny $50/night resort credit, I am not sure it is worth rebooking and continuing to let them hold my deposits.  They have had my deposits since January, with no end in site...  Sigh.  I feel for everyone with cancelled trips!


----------



## DebbieB

emacat said:


> Calling Disney now to rebook our Sept 6-12 trip. They initially tried to rebook me for September 16th. LOL, I can't handle the roller coaster that soon again- this is already our third go around! Trying for December, and the total is going up a whopping $1400. I really think if we're having to reschedule (and choosing not to cancel, so Disney still has our money), it's a little wrong to upcharge us. Just my opinion, though.
> The good news is that DLH is booking once again in December. If discounts DO come out, we can apply them to our new balance.



I think if you wait until they send you the cancellation notice, they will guarantee your rate.


----------



## MikeRx

Like twodogs, they canceled us and did not guarantee our rate for December. I know the offer said for stays until October, but that was with the full expectation that they would be open well before October...so, I pulled a "Kevin or Ken" and spoke to a supervisor expressing the exact sentiment about up charging and not extending the discount for those who've been changed many times. He was very nice, but expressed that "there are no current offers for December" and said he would "note our file" so that we are eligible for any discounts that might be offered for December even if they have "sold out" of those rooms before I can get through.

This is the 5th reservation with the same number and yes, they have a significant amount of money on hold with our rolling deposit. We could simply cancel and get a refund, but I'd like to hold out hope that we can go in 2020 and Disney will offer a discount to get people back into the hotels.

So we wait and hope things move forward safely for DLR and California.
Mike


----------



## carolrie

theluckyrabbit said:


> If the parks are open by the end of this year and if any of us manage to make it to the parks for NYE, I propose that we plan a safe, socially distanced meet up to toast our survival of this whole roller coaster ride (and this thread!) and hope for a MUCH more positive new year. I can't even say that this is unbelievable, because at this point I'm developing eye roll muscles... Keep on swimming!


I second that!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DebbieB said:


> I think if you wait until they send you the cancellation notice, they will guarantee your rate.


Unfortunately no, at least not for the 35% off rebooking offer.

But I am advocate for waiting as maybe they will offer you something new (or like the person above make a note in your file about getting you the discount if one is offered later).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Has anyone with a paid in full AP that expired received a partial refund? My pass expired this week. I called about a refund but was told I have to wait until they have an opening date. Doesn’t make sense to me since that shouldn’t change the amount of my refund.


The only APs who have received refunds so far are Premier APs -- and they only received the WDW portion because the WDW parks have reopened. Once DLR gets an official reopening date (which actually holds firm), Disney can start working of the huge job of refunding all the APs who requested that option. When the DLR AP refunds begin going out, you'll see people posting about it in this thread.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland app update (6.3.0)!


----------



## Geemo

theluckyrabbit said:


> Disneyland app update (6.3.0)!


Oh the JOY of an app update I can't even really use..
Thank you for the notice


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another bit of news:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erings-roll-out-across-domestic-disney-parks/


----------



## emacat

gottalovepluto said:


> With a 9/6 check-in Disney hasn’t cancelled your dates yet so it’s not like you had to reschedule at this point.


We really did. We are traveling, and had an alternate vacation plan set up that needed a minimum 14 days notice if we were to cancel, along with car services, dog sitters, etc.. So for one, we are taking the dog and renting a car, for another, we would be flying to CA and using a car service, etc. Disney giving so little notice doesn't give enough time to make all the alternate plans needed when a family is having to take time off of two different jobs and all the other issues that includes. I understand they are a business and trying to open ASAP to cover as much cash flow as possible, but it just became that it was cutting it a little TOO close. 
We rescheduled Disney (again) for December, and are doing the alternate vacation now. It all works out in the end.


----------



## emacat

gottalovepluto said:


> Unfortunately no, at least not for the 35% off rebooking offer.
> 
> But I am advocate for waiting as maybe they will offer you something new (or like the person above make a note in your file about getting you the discount if one is offered later).


They don't offer anything new for waiting, I was told. They simply don't have any discounts available at this time apparently. However, if a discount becomes available, she said I could call to have that applied to our "now" balance.


----------



## emacat

DebbieB said:


> I think if you wait until they send you the cancellation notice, they will guarantee your rate.


Sadly, they do not. I asked about that. The current rate is not valid in December, and they will not extend it. There was no benefit to waiting further.


----------



## Malcon10t

theluckyrabbit said:


> Another bit of news:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erings-roll-out-across-domestic-disney-parks/


Some of my favorite cast members!!


----------



## WonkaKid

Malcon10t said:


> Some of my favorite cast members!!


Mine too! I spoke for about 20 minutes with Abby yesterday .


----------



## Malcon10t

WonkaKid said:


> Mine too! I spoke for about 20 minutes with Abby yesterday .


Cool!  I'm her west coast mom!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Regarding the WDW COVID testing site:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-36326f0803-96199085
Interesting that it appears to be open to anyone who makes an appointment. There is a CM only lane.


----------



## edhmom

emacat said:


> They don't offer anything new for waiting, I was told. They simply don't have any discounts available at this time apparently. However, if a discount becomes available, she said I could call to have that applied to our "now" balance.



So if you're paid in full, you wouldn't get a discount even if one becomes available because we have no now due balance?  Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## emacat

edhmom said:


> So if you're paid in full, you wouldn't get a discount even if one becomes available because we have no now due balance?  Am I understanding that correctly?


No, my understanding was that IF a discount becomes available, we can call at that time and ask to have it applied. Our has been paid since January, and keeps moving, but this new balance I'm just going to leave on their until payment is due in November. I always find it personally easier for businesses to take off of a remaining total, then to refund.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New off site hotel opening:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295442041757765632


----------



## gottalovepluto

theluckyrabbit said:


> New off site hotel opening:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295442041757765632


If anyone is looking for a splurge in Anaheim don’t assume JW is out of reach cost wise. With no DLR rates seem low for luxury hotel (to me but I don’t know much about luxury hotel pricing  ) so it might be an affordable yet splurgy staycation for the right person right now!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread:


midnight star said:


> Couldn’t remember if this was posted here. I know there was talk of the WDW testing site.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/08/...ng-covid-19-testing-options-for-cast-members/


----------



## Mathmagicland

Looks like Disneyland app update 6.3.1 released yesterday


----------



## MATTERHORN

gottalovepluto said:


> If anyone is looking for a splurge in Anaheim don’t assume JW is out of reach cost wise. With no DLR rates seem low for luxury hotel (to me but I don’t know much about luxury hotel pricing  ) so it might be an affordable yet splurgy staycation for the right person right now!


 
Agreed! My JW Marriott stay in Vegas some years ago was one of the best hotels I had ever stayed at!!!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

gottalovepluto said:


> If anyone is looking for a splurge in Anaheim don’t assume JW is out of reach cost wise. With no DLR rates seem low for luxury hotel (to me but I don’t know much about luxury hotel pricing  ) so it might be an affordable yet splurgy staycation for the right person right now!



When things get better and the parks open back up, check out their rewards program if you know you might have a big trip coming up. They often have specials to sign up with their card and get 50-100,000 points if you spend a certain amount in a certain time frame. It got me three free nights right off the bat because of a big trip to DC.


----------



## abent

So WHEN things get better, what is the expected path of reopening? I am not in California, and not familiar with the requirements enough to anticipate what exactly will be good news!  I’d there an anticipated timeline...once again WHEN things improve?  I just wonder what statements I need to look forward to!


----------



## midnight star




----------



## theluckyrabbit

HT: @rteetz 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296229800856756225

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEFv14fDcEV/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...engers-campus-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## edhmom

I have been hearing of people who are moving their dates and MaxPass is being removed from their tickets.  I just called to change my Sep 1 reservations.  I am now in November as a placeholder until they open 2021 and then I'll move to next summer.  I kept (for now) the $50 per night resort credit and MaxPass stayed on my reservation as well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article saying on site hotel reservations cancelled through 9/12/20: UPDATE: Disneyland Cancels Resort Hotel Reservations Through September 12th

First page updated.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Malcon10t said:


> Some of my favorite cast members!!





WonkaKid said:


> Mine too! I spoke for about 20 minutes with Abby yesterday .





Malcon10t said:


> Cool!  I'm her west coast mom!!


I finally got to meet the lovely Abby! I can understand her fame -- she was wonderful!


----------



## WonkaKid

theluckyrabbit said:


> I finally got to meet the lovely Abby! I can understand her fame -- she was wonderful!


I may see her tomorrow.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WonkaKid said:


> I may see her tomorrow.


Lucky you!


----------



## WonkaKid

theluckyrabbit said:


> Lucky you!


Yup. We ran into Abby this morning and talked with her for about 20-30 minutes. She’s great.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/downtown-disney-ap-discount-ba1/


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

One step closer??? OC off the watchlist! https://abc7.com/orange-county-coronavirus-schools-watch-list-california-oc-reopening/6384803/


----------



## midnight star




----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> View attachment 521388


And here is the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-resort-now-offering-shopping-reservations/


----------



## Mathmagicland

Cast member furloughs extended.  

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...RrVe1AT9C6dSg3HNfK_LIchfxwMV9k1n97ZLfhl9I1ZsY


----------



## StormyCA

Mathmagicland said:


> Cast member furloughs extended.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...RrVe1AT9C6dSg3HNfK_LIchfxwMV9k1n97ZLfhl9I1ZsY




I'm not surprised.  I think mentally for me it would be easier to just be told "We don't know when this will end" rather than just having dates pushed further and further out.


----------



## midnight star

Not sure if this will impact trip planning for others. @theluckyrabbit if it’s in the wrong thread please move.


----------



## StormyCA

midnight star said:


> Not sure if this will impact trip planning for others. @theluckyrabbit if it’s in the wrong thread please move.
> View attachment 521624




Oh I am so so so bummed out by this!  It's a wonderful RV park with a great staff.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
For those posting official news with sources/links, thank you for keeping all of us updated!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Video interview posted yesterday with The Dow Report, with Josh D’Amaro.  It is approx 9 min and is interesting to hear his comments about the Disney parks openings.  At the 2:57 mark he’s asked about Disneyland reopening.  His response is that there is not yet a date and there are not yet California guidelines to do so.  As soon as the California guidelines and a date are set, they are ready to open.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Video interview posted yesterday with The Dow Report, with Josh D’Amaro.  It is approx 9 min and is interesting to hear his comments about the Disney parks openings.  At the 2:57 mark he’s asked about Disneyland reopening.  His response is that there is not yet a date and there are not yet California guidelines to do so.  As soon as the California guidelines and a date are set, they are ready to open.


Here is the DIS article about D'Amaro's interview: 
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...afety-technology-disneyland-in-new-interview/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-2d6ddff7de-96199085
Please post any discussion on this topic on the DL Community Board or in the existing thread in the main Community Board.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-2d6ddff7de-96199085
Please post discussion on this in the Speculation Superthread (where this news has already been posted) on the DL Community Board.


----------



## gottalovepluto

On the off chance we hear something about when DLR might open (come join the speculation thread on the community board to chat about those odds) I really want to remind everyone who might get caught up in the moment: 

*DO NOT BOOK ANYTHING NON-REFUNDABLE. DLR has been very clear they will require park reservations*. “But my hotel is not refundable” will not get you a park reservation if Disney is out when you get a chance to reserve your slot.


----------



## maleficent55

https://www.micechat.com/268690-more-delays-for-disneyland-reopening-plans/

interesting


----------



## WonkaKid

maleficent55 said:


> https://www.micechat.com/268690-more-delays-for-disneyland-reopening-plans/
> 
> interesting


But wasn't it said that amusement parks will be addressed at a later time? I wonder/hope that there will be different standards for DL, especially in view of how well they've stepped up at DW.


----------



## StormyCA

WonkaKid said:


> But wasn't it said that amusements parks will be addressed at a later time? I wonder/hope that there will be different standards for DL, especially in view of how well they've stepped up at DW.



Gov Newsom said something along those lines but I don't remember his exact words. It sounded like each theme park 'entity' will be handled differently depending on size, physical attributes, and infrastructure.  So requirements for DL may be different than Sea World, which may be different than Great America, and so forth.  That each park will be evaluated and requirements set individually.  It won't be a 'one size fits all' rush to reopening.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article on today's news conference:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-dining-could-return-to-downtown-disney-soon/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who have their tickets scanned in the app, take a screen shot and/or print a copy, just in case: Tickets disappeared from app. Your tickets should be fine, but it never hurts to have a back up copy for peace of mind.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.


----------



## mich311e

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those who have their tickets scanned in the app, take a screen shot and/or print a copy, just in case: Tickets disappeared from app. Your tickets should be fine, but it never hurts to have a back up copy for peace of mind.



Interestingly my tickets are not available in my app anymore. I went to my email and printed them.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Update on DL's Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railroad:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-minnies-runaway-railway-now-delayed-to-2023/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the September Check In thread:
Although Disney is not sending out the official cancellation emails, some reservations are being cancelled through 9/25.


JohnR5101 said:


> I emailed my DVC Rental Store travel advisor today to ask about my VGC res 9/13-9/17. She responded that "reservations through September 25th will be affected by the resort closure.". They are in the process of providing a full travel credit for my paid reservation (so that's good). So this looks like they do not anticipate opening before the 25th.


----------



## Boku41

theluckyrabbit said:


> Update on DL's Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railroad:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-minnies-runaway-railway-now-delayed-to-2023/



Wrong thread.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Boku41 said:


> Wrong thread.


??
This is official news about work on a new ride that is going on in DL now during the closure. It is not speculation since the news comes from Ken Potrock himself.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More ongoing work at DL:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-4aa64575d9-96199085


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More DLR update news (and the article cites our own DISer @crystal1313 !):
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-da3058f779-96199085


----------



## Mathmagicland

Comments from CA Governor Newsom on Wednesday re theme parks reopening -
While progress has been made, still more work to do and still working on some details, no dates yet - 


https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...ress-reopening-theme-parks-newsom/5702773002/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From Gothic Rosie:
Weekly travel update on DLR on site hotel reservations through 9/19 (first page updated). And someone posted in the Speculation Superthread about being cancelled through 9/24. 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEsL4EBj9fd/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please be careful about posting news here. Even if the news looks official, if you aren't completely sure about it, post it in the Speculation Superthread first. Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the September Check In thread:
> Although Disney is not sending out the official cancellation emails, some reservations are being cancelled through 9/25.
> 
> 
> 
> JohnR5101 said:
> I emailed my DVC Rental Store travel advisor today to ask about my VGC res 9/13-9/17. She responded that "reservations through September 25th will be affected by the resort closure.". They are in the process of providing a full travel credit for my paid reservation (so that's good). So this looks like they do not anticipate opening before the 25th.
Click to expand...

This article would appear to confirm what the above poster was told:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-bbee661dc3-96199085


----------



## edhmom

theluckyrabbit said:


> This article would appear to confirm what the above poster was told:
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-bbee661dc3-96199085



If they truly aren't opening until October, that means every single person who got the 25%-35% rebooking discount for having their trip cancelled is now out of luck for that discount.  I know the shutdown wasn't Disney's fault, but it sure would have been nice to have extended that out for people.


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

edhmom said:


> If they truly aren't opening until October, that means every single person who got the 25%-35% rebooking discount for having their trip cancelled is now out of luck for that discount.  I know the shutdown wasn't Disney's fault, but it sure would have been nice to have extended that out for people.


We added 3 days to our trip when we got the discount. That became a set amount of money we are prepared to spend on our vacation. When I didn't get to keep the discount for our 3rd attempt at our vacation, Disney lost 2 nights, and all the money from the food and souvenirs we would have purchased.


----------



## twodogs

I have rebooked our Spring Break trip at least 4 times.  The most recent was for this weekend.  But this time, I just let the Labor Day weekend reservation be auto-cancelled by DLR and got a refund of our deposit.  DLR has had my deposit since January, and I was happy to let them keep it since I was able to continue to apply the 35% off at GCH to my re-booked reservations.  With this one, there was no way to rebook with the discount since the parks won’t be open before the discount expires.   I agree with OP that it isn’t DLR‘s “fault” that they are still closed, but I think they should have continued to apply the discount to re-bookings for those of us who have trusted DLR with our deposit money for the last 9 months (or longer).  But all they would offer me was the $50/night resort credit, and that was grudgingly, with me holding for a long time to even get that.  In the end, I decided just to cancel since DLR was showing me that they did not care to honor my troubles for rebooking so many times and letting them hold my deposit money.  I hope others had better luck, but I doubt they did....


----------



## crystal1313

twodogs said:


> I have rebooked our Spring Break trip at least 4 times.  The most recent was for this weekend.  But this time, I just let the Labor Day weekend reservation be auto-cancelled by DLR and got a refund of our deposit.  DLR has had my deposit since January, and I was happy to let them keep it since I was able to continue to apply the 35% off at GCH to my re-booked reservations.  With this one, there was no way to rebook with the discount since the parks won’t be open before the discount expires.   I agree with OP that it isn’t DLR‘s “fault” that they are still closed, but I think they should have continued to apply the discount to re-bookings for those of us who have trusted DLR with our deposit money for the last 9 months (or longer).  But all they would offer me was the $50/night resort credit, and that was grudgingly, with me holding for a long time to even get that.  In the end, I decided just to cancel since DLR was showing me that they did not care to honor my troubles for rebooking so many times and letting them hold my deposit money.  I hope others had better luck, but I doubt they did....


We moved our sept reservations to Oct. I asked specifically for the original rate we booked at DLH in June-not the 35% off we got after that June trip had to be moved. With the rates in October, I basically asked for a $20 a night discount. They did not give it to me. They did tell me I had the $50 a night resort credit, which I had no idea I had because none of the other CMs had ever told me I had that. So that was a nice surprise. But still a bummer they wouldn’t honor the original rate I had at the DLH.


----------



## twodogs

crystal1313 said:


> We moved our sept reservations to Oct. I asked specifically for the original rate we booked at DLH in June-not the 35% off we got after that June trip had to be moved. With the rates in October, I basically asked for a $20 a night discount. They did not give it to me. They did tell me I had the $50 a night resort credit, which I had no idea I had because none of the other CMs had ever told me I had that. So that was a nice surprise. But still a bummer they wouldn’t honor the original rate I had at the DLH.


I agree Crystal.  I was very, very disappointed that DLR can’t do anything more for folks like you and me and others who have allowed them to hold onto their deposit money for up to a year at this point (or longer) than the $50/night resort credit.  That in no way recognizes guests for their trust in Disney with their money during this uncertain time.  I think there are probably folks who have lost jobs or taken reduced work hours who would have liked to have their deposit refunded earlier this year, but they may have left it with DLR, hoping that Disney would honor the re-booking discount at least until a time when the parks are actually open again.  But instead, DLR decided to just hold the deposits all this time, promising a large discount, and then not have any dates for which the previously promised discount could be used at all (since the parks will not be open by the time the offer expires).  I am an AP holder and give DLR quite a bit of latitude normally, and moreso during this time.  But I was highly disappointed for myself and so many others over this discount issue.  People just don’t necessarily have the budget, as OP said, to go up on resort pricing by 35% from what they have planned since March.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who are disappointed about the loss of discounts and package deals/perks, make sure to write in to Disney to let them know what you've experienced. Make sure to note exactly how many times you've had to move your reservation, any runaround you've experienced, and what you would have been willing to spend had the deal been extended. Also note any good/great service you've had from CMs on the phone lines during this time. Disney needs to know what is going on with guests, and there is no guarantee that they'll see any of the posts here.
Now let's get this thread back on track...


----------



## edhmom

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those who are disappointed about the loss of discounts and package deals/perks, make sure to write in to Disney to let them know what you've experienced. Make sure to note exactly how many times you've had to move your reservation, any runaround you've experienced, and what you would have been willing to spend had the deal been extended. Also note any good/great service you've had from CMs on the phone lines during this time. Disney needs to know what is going on with guests, and there is no guarantee that they'll see any of the posts here.
> Now let's get this thread back on track...



Thanks for the suggestion.  Email sent.


----------



## tankgirl!

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those who are disappointed about the loss of discounts and package deals/perks, make sure to write in to Disney to let them know what you've experienced. Make sure to note exactly how many times you've had to move your reservation, any runaround you've experienced, and what you would have been willing to spend had the deal been extended. Also note any good/great service you've had from CMs on the phone lines during this time. Disney needs to know what is going on with guests, and there is no guarantee that they'll see any of the posts here.
> Now let's get this thread back on track...



Great idea. I'm another one who's also rescheduled 3 times and would like to email. Do you have an address you'd recommend over the general email? Thank you!


----------



## edhmom

tankgirl! said:


> Great idea. I'm another one who's also rescheduled 3 times and would like to email. Do you have an address you'd recommend over the general email? Thank you!



Got a reply to my email.  Basically it said, we can't help you, call the reservations desk to speak to them.  We know what they will say since people have been asking for the discount.  At least I tried.  Maybe if more people try something might happen.  Maybe.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tankgirl! said:


> Great idea. I'm another one who's also rescheduled 3 times and would like to email. Do you have an address you'd recommend over the general email? Thank you!


If there is an email address given on any of the emails you've received from them, use that. Send an additional copy using the Contact Us link at the bottom of the DLR webpage. Be sure to include all your contact information. The more people who write in, the more clearly Disney will know what's going on. Can't guarantee a response, but at least they can't say they didn't know because no one said anything.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

No word yet from Disney on how this will affect DTD restaurants and shops. Hoping we get official word soon.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Regarding the holiday decorations in DTD and in the parks:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-a5101c9f1b-96199085
"This is what Disneyland Guest Services had to say–


> Downtown Disney will receive Christmas Decorations this year, and both parks will receive Christmas decorations no matter how late into the season they open, if they open, for sure."


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tuesday's Press Conference (9/08/20) where the governor mentions that we are getting "closer" to news on theme parks reopening:

From the OC Register:
Newsom: California ‘getting closer’ on how and when to reopen Disneyland and other theme parks


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sad, but not surprising news:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CE57QbMjde7/

ETA: It's now official.
From _MP's DLR Update_ (9/14/20),
One of Disneyland's oldest traditions is officially canceled for 2020, as Disneyland confirmed last week that the Candlelight Processional will not be held this year due to the ongoing pandemic. Disney officials told the _Orange County Register_ that the company couldn't commit to holding the annual ceremony, "without a clear understanding of when theme parks can reopen from the State of California."


----------



## TsWade2

Oh, I hope they announce the date of the reopening soon.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TsWade2 said:


> Oh, I hope they announce the date of the reopening soon.


You are not alone. Not hardly!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From GR:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CE8Lzjnj9a_/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Since CL is not available for booking if you rebook a CL reservation this year you need to pick a non-CL room. (The price should be adjusted to reflect the current rate on the room you’re booking.)


----------



## Lauren in NC

Well, I logged into DVC today and saw our VGC reservation for 9/27 - 10/3 was cancelled  Not unexpected, but I was still holding out hope. Now to figure out when to reschedule for....


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lauren in NC said:


> Well, I logged into DVC today and saw our VGC reservation for 9/27 - 10/3 was cancelled  Not unexpected, but I was still holding out hope. Now to figure out when to reschedule for....


Rough. Technically cancellations today are only for check-in through 9/26 but you are not alone because we’ve had sporadic reports specifically of DVC VGC being cancelled with check-ins that within a few days following the “official” cancellation date mentioned in the emails


----------



## cmrdgrs

Lauren in NC said:


> Well, I logged into DVC today and saw our VGC reservation for 9/27 - 10/3 was cancelled  Not unexpected, but I was still holding out hope. Now to figure out when to reschedule for....


Dang it -- cancelled all the way out to 10/3... 10/9 isn't looking promising.  This is my frustration with DVC.  DVC is cancelling further out than resorts, but not sharing any of that information with Owners.  To me, this is messed up, VGC Owners should be in the loop!  Super frustrating to me.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article update on restaurants in DTD:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...indoor-dining-at-downtown-disney-restaurants/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From GR (First page updated with this info):

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CE95qLRDyNB/


----------



## twodogs

I got another email about my next GCH reservation that is being cancelled.  I have no problem with the fact that they are still closed.  I have a problem with the carrot of the 35% off that they have been dangling over this reservation that has been rebooked numerous times.  And now, no discount going forward.  Yes I will be emailng Disney, but I don’t expect it to accomplish anything at this point.  How many people are they willing to stick it to, in order to “save” the bottom line on room reservations?  I am not trying to go off topic, as I think this is a valid discussion for the reopening plans for those with existing reservations.  Those that are willing to let Disney keep their deposit until the reopening will be rewarded with, at best, a $50/night resort credit.  That is a far cry from 35% off at the GCH, and folks should be aware.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

twodogs said:


> ... I am not trying to go off topic, as I think this is a valid discussion for the reopening plans for those with existing reservations...


I agree that this is a valid discussion. But without any official word from Disney about a new discount offer or any redress for those whose reservations were cancelled, any discussion here on what could/should be done would be speculation. And that belongs in the Speculation Superthread.


----------



## Federalist45

Upon rebooking for a recently cancelled September vacation, Disney extended us 20% discounts on our three room, five ticket, 10 person reservations.  When I asked what promotion was being applied, the castmember simply replied that the discount was from "Disney."

Here is the sequence of events (with a lot of detail because I'm not sure what led to the discount): 

I called and gave them my reservation number for a one room, 4-ticket reservation for DLH that was originally booked in October 2019 for May 2020.  In December 2019, we had the early Summer promotion applied to our room.  When our May 2020 trip was cancelled by Disney, they applied the 35% rebooking promotion and $50 per night resort credit for a July 2020 date.  When July 2020 was cancelled, we again rebooked, this time for September 24 at the GCH, for the DLH price.  My mother, an annual passholder, also booked 2 additional rooms and 1 ticket, with the same booking/discount timeline.  Currently, we have only paid our initial deposit amounts.

Initially yesterday, the castmember put me on hold and came back after a conversation with guest services.  She gave me two price quotes, full price at GCH and full price at DLH with the carryover of the $50 per night resort credit.  At this point, I reiterated my booking timeline and confirmed with her that Disney was not honoring the 35% discount, nor the prior early-Summer 20% discount.  She confirmed that no discounts were available.  I told her that we would rebook for November 2020 at DLH, but I also had my mother with me who needed to rebook her two room reservations. 

At this point, the castmember indicated we would essentially need to start the process over.  She took my mother's reservation numbers and told us she would place us on hold while she reconnected with guest services.  We were placed on hold for roughly 45-minutes, with the castmember returning to the line once for a brief check-in.  When she returned to the line, she said that Disney would be applying a 20% discount to all 3 of our reservations if we rebooked at the DLH for our early November 2020 dates.  

As mentioned above, when asked, the castmember did not identify a specific promotion that was being applied.  The most obvious promotion would be the initial early-Summer promotion that we had applied in December 2019.  The other possibilities are (1) it was because we had 3 rooms/10 people/5 passholders; or (2) it was because the process took over one hour and roughly 94% hold time listening to the Disney song loop over and over.


----------



## crystal1313

Federalist45 said:


> Upon rebooking for a recently cancelled September vacation, Disney extended us 20% discounts on our three room, five ticket, 10 person reservations.  When I asked what promotion was being applied, the castmember simply replied that the discount was from "Disney."
> 
> Here is the sequence of events (with a lot of detail because I'm not sure what led to the discount):
> 
> I called and gave them my reservation number for a one room, 4-ticket reservation for DLH that was originally booked in October 2019 for May 2020.  In December 2019, we had the early Summer promotion applied to our room.  When our May 2020 trip was cancelled by Disney, they applied the 35% rebooking promotion and $50 per night resort credit for a July 2020 date.  When July 2020 was cancelled, we again rebooked, this time for September 24 at the GCH, for the DLH price.  My mother, an annual passholder, also booked 2 additional rooms and 1 ticket, with the same booking/discount timeline.  Currently, we have only paid our initial deposit amounts.
> 
> Initially yesterday, the castmember put me on hold and came back after a conversation with guest services.  She gave me two price quotes, full price at GCH and full price at DLH with the carryover of the $50 per night resort credit.  At this point, I reiterated my booking timeline and confirmed with her that Disney was not honoring the 35% discount, nor the prior early-Summer 20% discount.  She confirmed that no discounts were available.  I told her that we would rebook for November 2020 at DLH, but I also had my mother with me who needed to rebook her two room reservations.
> 
> At this point, the castmember indicated we would essentially need to start the process over.  She took my mother's reservation numbers and told us she would place us on hold while she reconnected with guest services.  We were placed on hold for roughly 45-minutes, with the castmember returning to the line once for a brief check-in.  When she returned to the line, she said that Disney would be applying a 20% discount to all 3 of our reservations if we rebooked at the DLH for our early November 2020 dates.
> 
> As mentioned above, when asked, the castmember did not identify a specific promotion that was being applied.  The most obvious promotion would be the initial early-Summer promotion that we had applied in December 2019.  The other possibilities are (1) it was because we had 3 rooms/10 people/5 passholders; or (2) it was because the process took over one hour and roughly 94% hold time listening to the Disney song loop over and over.


Wow!  That's awesome.  I asked for my original booking price for our June trip, BEFORE the 35% discount, which would have only been a $20 a night difference, and I didn't get it. I am sp happy that you got an awesome discount though! That's great!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From Dapper Days (email, 9/13/20):
CALIFORNIA Our Sun, Nov 15 outing to Disneyland remains on the calendar despite the park not yet having an announced reopening date. Due to a combination of dropping Covid positivity rates in the state (and specifically Orange County), plus the recent activity at the Disneyland Resort which seems to be preparing the parks for an imminent reopening, we're hopeful the parks and hotels will be welcoming guests before Nov 15. The Marketplace: We made the decision months ago that there would not be an indoor Expo this season for safety reasons, and have instead been exploring options for an outdoor Fall marketplace at the Disneyland Resort. Although we made great progress in our discussions with the resort, we've run out of time to properly produce such an event as Disney has not yet received guidelines from the state required to produce large events at the property. So, we will still have a presence at the resort over our Nov 14+15 weekend in some form if the hotels are open, but there will not be a full size Expo or large outdoor marketplace. We hope to have a pop-up boutique joined by select Expo exhibitors, but we may not know the details until much closer to the event. This does not affect your hotel reservations. Our special hotel rates remain available to book for mid-November, and those reservations are fully refundable should you need to change your plans (or if the hotels remains closed). 2021 – Our 10th Anniversary! Yes, can you believe 10 years! You may book your (fully refundable) room today for our April 10+11 event at the Disneyland Resort here.
https://dapperday.com/fall-2020-disneyland-ca/?mc_cid=34cc944fd4&mc_eid=faa421bda7


----------



## midnight star

Sprinkles has reopened at DTD. Passholders can get 10% off.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Heads up for anyone planning a DLR visit for whom this might be an issue (NB: Disney has not yet made an official announcement about this):


----------



## midnight star

For anyone traveling to DTD. Wonderground Gallery has now changed to Star Wars trading post. Not sure if this is permanent  or just for the time being. No artwork is being sold there right now.
EDIT: adding the link from the Disneyland website
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/sh...lYSdzrjI95ttrySHL6IEYGJOSvXzVMA4SWOYAPHqG8Rg4


----------



## LizzyS

midnight star said:


> For anyone traveling to DTD. Wonderground Gallery has now changed to Star Wars trading post. Not sure if this is permanent  or just for the time being. No artwork is being sold there right now.
> EDIT: adding the link from the Disneyland website
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/sh...lYSdzrjI95ttrySHL6IEYGJOSvXzVMA4SWOYAPHqG8Rg4EDIView attachment 526100



Uh, I LOVE Star Wars, but I also loved Wonderground Gallery.  I kinda hope it's temporary.


----------



## Winnowill

midnight star said:


> For anyone traveling to DTD. Wonderground Gallery has now changed to Star Wars trading post. Not sure if this is permanent  or just for the time being. No artwork is being sold there right now.
> EDIT: adding the link from the Disneyland website
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/sh...lYSdzrjI95ttrySHL6IEYGJOSvXzVMA4SWOYAPHqG8Rg4View attachment 526100


Well, crap. I meant to go in there when we were there Saturday and didn't make it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
For those posting official news with sources/links, thank you for keeping all of us updated!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> For anyone traveling to DTD. Wonderground Gallery has now changed to Star Wars trading post. Not sure if this is permanent  or just for the time being. No artwork is being sold there right now.
> EDIT: adding the link from the Disneyland website
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/sh...lYSdzrjI95ttrySHL6IEYGJOSvXzVMA4SWOYAPHqG8Rg4View attachment 526100


Good news for WonderGround Gallery fans:


----------



## Mathmagicland

I don’t find this specifically mentioned in the DTD temperature & security Info —Is DTD doing bag checks at this time?  Finally will be heading down soon and want to be prepared if needed.  Thx.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> I don’t find this specifically mentioned in the DTD temperature & security Info —Is DTD doing bag checks at this time?  Finally will be heading down soon and want to be prepared if needed.  Thx.


Yes, bag checks going on as usual, just with CMs behind plexiglass. The order of the tents is 1) temp check, 2) dog check, 3) bag check.


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, bag checks going on as usual, just with CMs behind plexiglass. The order of the tents is 1) temp check, 2) dog check, 3) bag check.


Thanks!


----------



## AndrewC

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, bag checks going on as usual, just with CMs behind plexiglass. The order of the tents is 1) temp check, 2) dog check, 3) bag check.



Dog check?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

AndrewC said:


> Dog check?


From the _MP DLR Update_ (7/13-19/20):
*Arrival and screening*
The new measures are noticeable as you arrive to Downtown Disney, with street signs advising that masks are required to enter the area. After parking in the Downtown Disney lot, signs guide visitors to the first of three screening tents. Disney has partnered with Hoag Health to conduct the temperature screenings, which are done with a handheld, no-contact temperature scanner.

Visitors are then asked to take any bags or backpacks off their shoulders before passing through the next checkpoint, staffed by Disney security and specially trained "vapor wake" dogs. Disney has used these dogs since 2015 to help detect explosives that might be worn on the body or concealed in baggage.

Finally, visitors go to the now-familiar bag check tents and pass their bags underneath a plexiglass barrier to a waiting cast member, who examines the bag and passes it back. After a walk through the metal detector, it's on to Downtown Disney. The whole process took just minutes during two visits last week, though the wait to get to the first checkpoint can vary quite a bit depending on how many people are in line. With groups asked to maintain social distance of six feet between parties, it's fairly difficult to estimate just how long of a wait any given line really represents.

1) Temp Check


2) K-9 Walk Through Screening Tent/Dog Check


3) Bag Check and Metal Detectors


----------



## gottalovepluto

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the _MP DLR Update_ (7/13-19/20):
> *Arrival and screening*
> The new measures are noticeable as you arrive to Downtown Disney, with street signs advising that masks are required to enter the area. After parking in the Downtown Disney lot, signs guide visitors to the first of three screening tents. Disney has partnered with Hoag Health to conduct the temperature screenings, which are done with a handheld, no-contact temperature scanner.
> 
> Visitors are then asked to take any bags or backpacks off their shoulders before passing through the next checkpoint, staffed by Disney security and specially trained "vapor wake" dogs. Disney has used these dogs since 2015 to help detect explosives that might be worn on the body or concealed in baggage.
> 
> Finally, visitors go to the now-familiar bag check tents and pass their bags underneath a plexiglass barrier to a waiting cast member, who examines the bag and passes it back. After a walk through the metal detector, it's on to Downtown Disney. The whole process took just minutes during two visits last week, though the wait to get to the first checkpoint can vary quite a bit depending on how many people are in line. With groups asked to maintain social distance of six feet between parties, it's fairly difficult to estimate just how long of a wait any given line really represents.


I’m really disappointed DLR doesn’t yet have the walk through security WDW has. (Hopefully it’s just because they don’t have an official opening date and we’ll see movement on this front when one comes down from the powers that be!)


----------



## longboard55

I did not know the dogs were for explosives,  I thought it was for covid.   We have been to DTD a few times,  security is not an issue, but parking can be.   One time parking was closed, even though it was not full, they do close it often, so we parked at the Garden Walk.  Small parking fee and a short walk but that side of security was totally empty


----------



## Mathmagicland

From the OC Register, Ken Potrock comments about no official guidelines yet from California governor re openings - 

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/09/...as-lack-of-progress-in-reopening-theme-parks/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> From the OC Register, Ken Potrock comments about no official guidelines yet from California governor re openings -
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/09/...as-lack-of-progress-in-reopening-theme-parks/


Here is the DIS article about that:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ciation-calls-on-state-to-reopen-theme-parks/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland App update (6.4)!


----------



## Nonsuch

Organizers of Gay Days Anaheim (which is usually the first full weekend in October) sent out this message:



> Hey there, hi there, ho there….
> 
> We know that you have all been anxiously awaiting some clarity on both the Disneyland Resort and Gay Days Anaheim. Us too. We had a long meeting with Disney today and we are pleased to say that we finally have some answers.
> As many of you know, Disneyland is still awaiting guidelines from Governor Newsom which, as recently as today, he said would be coming “soon.” But Disney knows that it will take them a bit of time to have their cast members back at work and ready to make magic. They were able to say with clarity today that our October dates won’t be possible this year.
> 
> We are disappointed too, but wait… there’s more…
> 
> WE ARE NOT CANCELLING
> 
> Instead we are postponing and expect to be able to announce a new date within the next few days. We can say this much, however—wouldn’t it be fun to experience Gay Days when the parks are decked out for the holidays?
> 
> We also want to report that we have just returned from an exploratory mission to Walt Disney World. We wanted to see what their safety protocols looked like and how comfortable we feel about moving ahead this year.  We were very pleased to see that the parks really did everything they could do to ensure guest safety. Capacity was severely limited, social distancing was enforced everywhere, masks were mandated (and guests complied), and hand sanitizers practically outnumbered the guests. Assuming that similar measures are in place in California, we feel very comfortable having Gay Days at Disneyland. We continue to believe that a modified Gay Days is better than no Gay Days as long as it’s safe, and we now feel confident about that.
> 
> So, what do you need to do? Nothing. If you currently have a hotel reservation in October, you need not take any action. Your reservation will automatically be cancelled within the next few days and your deposit refunded. We will have new booking information available very soon.
> 
> We’ll be in touch. And in the meantime, we hope that you are all staying safe and sane. We’ll be together again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Summary of what we know about AP options at this time:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-d48812192d-96199085


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New on site hotel cancellations:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/
Cancellations now go through 10/03/20. New on site reservations start 10/16/20. The first page of this superthread has been updated.


----------



## azdisneylover

theluckyrabbit said:


> New on site hotel cancellations:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/
> Cancellations now go through 10/03/20. New on site reservations start 10/16/20. The first page of this superthread has been updated.



This made me very sad. I was secretly planning a Gay Days trip Sept 28 thru Oct 5, but seeing this coupled with the email from Gay Days, made me cry. We have had quite of few trips cancelled and rescheduled, that this last one I didn't tell anyone in the family because I didn't want to get their hopes up and then shot down again. Our last day on our DAPs is Oct 3.  My heart goes out to So Cal AP holders. I tell myself, well, we are a 5 hour drive away, so it isn't as bad if we lived in CA. 
   (((Big hugs to all)))


----------



## theluckyrabbit

azdisneylover said:


> This made me very sad. I was secretly planning a Gay Days trip Sept 28 thru Oct 5, but seeing this coupled with the email from Gay Days, made me cry. We have had quite of few trips cancelled and rescheduled, that this last one I didn't tell anyone in the family because I didn't want to get their hopes up and then shot down again. Our last day on our DAPs is Oct 3.  My heart goes out to So Cal AP holders. I tell myself, well, we are a 5 hour drive away, so it isn't as bad if we lived in CA.
> (((Big hugs to all)))


Hug to you, too. It really is hard cancelling and re-cancelling trips.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Question:
This is from the Flex Pass Superthread on the main board --


> DISguyDennis said:
> My bf just called them to choose the option to extend our passes, and the rep told him they aren't doing that anymore. Is this happening to anyone else?





> DISguyDennis said:
> So I did speak with a different cast member this time, and she also said they've recently stopped doing the extension on the APs. She said once the parks reopens, we will have the chance to renew at the ticket booth and any grandfathered benefits will also be restored if you have them. I guess I gotta wait then



Has anyone else heard about this or experienced this? The answer from these two separate CMs is not consistent with what Disney has been telling APs during the closure.


----------



## smartlabelprint

theluckyrabbit said:


> New on site hotel cancellations:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/
> Cancellations now go through 10/03/20. New on site reservations start 10/16/20. The first page of this superthread has been updated.


Please clarify for me...All of the reservations people are referencing are hotel? The Disneyland reservation system is not yet in place?


----------



## hiroMYhero

smartlabelprint said:


> Please clarify for me...All of the reservations people are referencing are hotel? The Disneyland reservation system is not yet in place?


The reservations being referenced are for the 3 DLR hotels.

Because there has yet to be a park reopen date, the park reservation system is not live.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

smartlabelprint said:


> Please clarify for me...All of the reservations people are referencing are hotel? The Disneyland reservation system is not yet in place?


PP is correct. Keep watching page one of this superthread. All the basic information you need to know is there. When the parks get a new reopening date, it will be posted there. When the reservation system goes live, the info will be posted there. All the latest updates are at the top of each post, with the newest date in red.
And it's good to see you back on this board!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From _MP's DLR Update _(9/21/20):
Pressure mounts on Newsom as local officials call on state to let theme parks reopen
It's been 6 months since Disneyland welcome the last guests through its turnstiles, and pressure is mounting as local officials and industry leaders call on California governor Gavin Newsom to issue reopening guidance for theme parks.




The Disneyland gates remain shuttered more than 6 months after the theme park closed due to the global pandemic. Photo by Todd Pickering.

Last week, the mayors of Anaheim, Buena Park and Garden Grove gave a joint press conference in Anaheim, detailing the financial impact the extended closures are having on their communities. The city of Anaheim says it is facing a $100 million budget deficit, in large part due to loss of tourism-related tax dollars.
In an interview with CBS Los Angeles last week, Anaheim city spokesman said “What we need is guidance and an economic recovery roadmap so we know we won’t go from coronavirus to a second Great Recession."
Todd Ament, president of the Anaheim Chamber of Commerce, says the impact on cities surrounding the Disneyland Resort is $1.3 billion.
The California Attractions and Parks Association has also called on Newsom to issue guidelines which would allow California theme parks and attractions to reopen.
Disney has scheduled a press conference for Tuesday, September 22, to provide an update on parks and resort operations around the world during the pandemic. The panel includes Disney executives from both Walt Disney World and the Disneyland Resort, and ends with remarks from Disney Parks chairman Josh D'Amaro.
The Best Life & Beyond blog spotted D'Amaro walking through Disney California Adventure last week with Kris Theiler, vice president of Disneyland, and a number of sites have shared photos on social media showing Plexiglas barriers, social distancing signage and hand sanitizing stations visible inside the entrances of both theme parks. It seems clear Disneyland is preparing the parks to reopen just as soon as it gets the go-ahead from the state.


----------



## tankgirl!

Hello. We have a reservation for the GCH Sept. 28th, and although I haven't received official word, I assume it is canceled. This was our third attempt at a trip, originally scheduled for March. I know that people have gotten different answers from different CM when they call, so I'm wondering if people have advice for rescheduling. Does anyone know how late they are currently booking? (We won't make it there before spring.) Any advice for extending discounts/room credits? Thank you.


----------



## Malcon10t

tankgirl! said:


> Hello. We have a reservation for the GCH Sept. 28th, and although I haven't received official word, I assume it is canceled. This was our third attempt at a trip, originally scheduled for March. I know that people have gotten different answers from different CM when they call, so I'm wondering if people have advice for rescheduling. Does anyone know how late they are currently booking? (We won't make it there before spring.) Any advice for extending discounts/room credits? Thank you.


Ours was canceled on Friday for 9/24-28.  Expect a call.  Next available date is Oct 16.


----------



## crystal1313

tankgirl! said:


> Hello. We have a reservation for the GCH Sept. 28th, and although I haven't received official word, I assume it is canceled. This was our third attempt at a trip, originally scheduled for March. I know that people have gotten different answers from different CM when they call, so I'm wondering if people have advice for rescheduling. Does anyone know how late they are currently booking? (We won't make it there before spring.) Any advice for extending discounts/room credits? Thank you.


I just modified our reservation again (5th time) and they told me they were only booking for this year, not for 2021 yet.  The last time I moved into early October, I was only give the $50 a night room credit, not the discounted room rate.  I didn't even bother asking today when I called about.  Doesn't hurt to try though!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

(First page updated with this information.)
Regarding the weirdness about monthly payment plan APs not being able to choose extensions or partial refunds over the phone:


theluckyrabbit said:


> From the Speculation Superthread:
> 
> So it sounds like maybe the difference in what CMs are saying might have to do with whether APs are paid in full or on the payment plan? So far we have two posts from APs on the payment plan who were told that Disney is no longer offering the choice of extension or partial refund until the parks have a new reopening date. And we have one poster who is paid in full who was offered that choice up front over the phone. Anyone else have something to report?



From the Flex Pass Superthread today:


kristensideaoffun said:


> I just got off the phone with DLR. First, I called the AP line listed on the website. I was told that, as of last week, the “system” that allows them to select that option had been “frozen”. She made a point to say that it doesn’t mean we can no longer select that option, just that we can’t do that at this time. I told her this is not what the website and the recording says, and asked if she could point me to where I can find this new policy. She said she is aware the website and recording are not accurate, and the monthly payment guest services handles these requests. She asked if I wanted their direct phone number to speak with them about it. I said yes.
> 
> Now for the good news, if you call their direct number, I believe you can still elect to have your due date extended. When the CM picked up the phone, I said I was on a monthly payment plan and asked if I could elect to have my due extended. She said she could take care of that for me and asked me to verify my address. The funny thing is, I had already requested an extension for our passes on June 24th. I remember calling to ask about the extension option, but not actually requesting it. They had my husband’s pass down for the extension option, but for some reason not myself or our daughter’s. So she fixed it so all 3 of our passes will be extended. She said our passes should reappear as soon as a reopening date is announced.
> 
> *So try calling the monthly payments guest services line directly: 1-800-410-4656*. Let me know how it works out!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Official reopening date 2.0 for HKDL:


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tankgirl! said:


> Hello. We have a reservation for the GCH Sept. 28th, and although I haven't received official word, I assume it is canceled. This was our third attempt at a trip, originally scheduled for March. I know that people have gotten different answers from different CM when they call, so I'm wondering if people have advice for rescheduling. Does anyone know how late they are currently booking? (We won't make it there before spring.) Any advice for extending discounts/room credits? Thank you.


Keep watching the first page of this superthread. All the latest updates are posted there (date of the most recent update is in red). The first page is the quickest way to stay current with what's happening with DLR official news regarding the parks, on site hotels, APs/tickets, etc. When official DLR news gets announced, it gets posted on the first page.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Askimos said:


> Here is a thread started by attractions magazine who is there. It has started, and you can follow along:



*Tweets in chronological order * 

Stay tuned to this thread as we live Tweet Disney’s 1 p.m. press conference. Disney leaders will provide an update on how they’re making magic while continuing to promote health and safety for their cast, guests and communities. The conference is by invite only. No recording. 

The presentation is called “DISNEY PARKS Our Approach to Operating during a Pandemic” 

They are talking about all the reopenings they’ve had and saying guests are happy to revisit and are happy with their safety measures. 

Djuan Rivers, vice president of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Park, is now speaking about how much it took to shut down and reopen Walt Disney World. 

Rivers is now talking about how they have updated their policies as needed, such as banning gaiter masks and making guests stay stationary while eating and drinking.

They are continuing to update their hours and openings for the WDW resorts. 

Rivers is talking about how guests have to make reservations, and how this helps them keep crowds lower during holiday weekends. 

Now Melissa Valiquette, vice president at Epcot is speaking about how guests are happy with Disney’s safety measures overall. 

They won’t give attendance numbers, but they say they are still limiting the parks enough that guests can socially distance. Now they are playing video of some guests talking about how safe they feel and how the masks aren’t as bad as they thought. 

Valiquette is now talking about their new character meets and holiday offerings.

Elizabeth Mullins, vice president of Walt Disney World Hotels & Resorts, is now speaking. 

She says each park around the world is sharing what has worked well for them with the other parks. 

Mullins is talking about how they are keeping cast members safe. 

Mullins is speaking about the pixie dust face masks cast wear and how they are the third generation of masks cast have worn, as they continue to make them better. 

She is now talking about the NBA Bubble. 

Patrick Finnegan, vice president of Disney California Adventure Park & Downtown Disney District, is now speaking from Downtown Disney. 

Finnegan is talking about the safety measures at Downtown Disney and how Orange County has moved up (better) the four-tier scale California has. They hope to be able to open the Disneyland parks soon. 

Disneyland will also use the reservation system, some virtual queue and other safety measures when their parks reopen. Mobile ordering will be expanded to more places. 

They are in the process of finalizing a plan for the Disneyland cast members to be able to get Covid-19 testing. 

Finnegan says he walked the Marvel land construction area last week and guests will love it. 

Now the last speaker, Josh D’Amaro, Disney Parks, Experiences & Products chairman. 

D’Amaro is mostly reiterating what the other speakers have said. 

D’Amaro is asking California government officials to let them reopen. 

Disney Parks Chairman D’Amaro ended the press conference saying “It’s time” for Disneyland to reopen.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

BadPinkTink said:


> *Tweets in chronological order *
> 
> Stay tuned to this thread as we live Tweet Disney’s 1 p.m. press conference. Disney leaders will provide an update on how they’re making magic while continuing to promote health and safety for their cast, guests and communities. The conference is by invite only. No recording.
> 
> The presentation is called “DISNEY PARKS Our Approach to Operating during a Pandemic”
> 
> They are talking about all the reopenings they’ve had and saying guests are happy to revisit and are happy with their safety measures.
> 
> Djuan Rivers, vice president of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Park, is now speaking about how much it took to shut down and reopen Walt Disney World.
> 
> Rivers is now talking about how they have updated their policies as needed, such as banning gaiter masks and making guests stay stationary while eating and drinking.
> 
> They are continuing to update their hours and openings for the WDW resorts.
> 
> Rivers is talking about how guests have to make reservations, and how this helps them keep crowds lower during holiday weekends.
> 
> Now Melissa Valiquette, vice president at Epcot is speaking about how guests are happy with Disney’s safety measures overall.
> 
> They won’t give attendance numbers, but they say they are still limiting the parks enough that guests can socially distance. Now they are playing video of some guests talking about how safe they feel and how the masks aren’t as bad as they thought.
> 
> Valiquette is now talking about their new character meets and holiday offerings.
> 
> Elizabeth Mullins, vice president of Walt Disney World Hotels & Resorts, is now speaking.
> 
> She says each park around the world is sharing what has worked well for them with the other parks.
> 
> Mullins is talking about how they are keeping cast members safe.
> 
> Mullins is speaking about the pixie dust face masks cast wear and how they are the third generation of masks cast have worn, as they continue to make them better.
> 
> She is now talking about the NBA Bubble.
> 
> Patrick Finnegan, vice president of Disney California Adventure Park & Downtown Disney District, is now speaking from Downtown Disney.
> 
> Finnegan is talking about the safety measures at Downtown Disney and how Orange County has moved up (better) the four-tier scale California has. They hope to be able to open the Disneyland parks soon.
> 
> Disneyland will also use the reservation system, some virtual queue and other safety measures when their parks reopen. Mobile ordering will be expanded to more places.
> 
> They are in the process of finalizing a plan for the Disneyland cast members to be able to get Covid-19 testing.
> 
> Finnegan says he walked the Marvel land construction area last week and guests will love it.
> 
> Now the last speaker, Josh D’Amaro, Disney Parks, Experiences & Products chairman.
> 
> D’Amaro is mostly reiterating what the other speakers have said.
> 
> D’Amaro is asking California government officials to let them reopen.
> 
> Disney Parks Chairman D’Amaro ended the press conference saying “It’s time” for Disneyland to reopen.


Thank you for the play by play! That is helpful for those who weren't able to tune in live.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From Gothic Rosie:
For APs on the monthly payment plan who have been told they cannot choose the extension or partial refund over the phone:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFaW9JrHadE/


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> From Gothic Rosie:
> For APs on the monthly payment plan who have been told they cannot choose the extension or partial refund over the phone:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFaW9JrHadE/


Not surprised with the monthly payment options. It's been 6 months, if you wanted the extension by now you should have called.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> Not surprised with the monthly payment options. It's been 6 months, if you wanted the extension by now you should have called.


But it also would have helped if the website and app had been updated with clear information.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The DIS article on today's press event:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sh-damaro-says-its-time-to-reopen-disneyland/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Coming in early 2021:
https://www.chocwalk.org/?utm_campa...f8785f9f|b7029c27-fdf0-47f5-a2f9-5cd568a76979


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread:


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> FYI any Premier passholders - just got this email about extending the expiration date so we can keep going to WDW while they wait for a reopening at Disneyland.
> 
> View attachment 527769


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Someone in the Speculation Superthread mentioned a new on site discount offer that runs from 10/15/20 through 12/31/20.  No details yet from that poster on what the new offer includes. Might be worth a call for those who had to cancel and lost the previous discount offer.

ETA (9/25/20): This is being referred to by CMs as a "broad discount," applies to PPH and GCH,  and is supposed to be published on Monday, 9/28/20.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the media event on 9/22/20, confirmation on DLR's reservation system:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-d6ca936c3d-96199085


----------



## Askimos

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-october-10th/
They are pushing reservations through Oct 10 now.


----------



## cmrdgrs

My DVC reservation at the VGC was cancelled this morning automatically.  My dates were 10/9 - 10/14


----------



## MajorasMask

I just spoke with WDTC.  I was told the new discount is 35% off weekdays and 25% off weekends. They only included GCH and PP in the verbal explanation. The rate can be applied to room only reservations right now.  The discount will not be available until Monday, for those of us who have packages.  I was told to call back.  I confirmed the $50 resort credit is still valid.


----------



## gld2pan

MajorasMask said:


> I just spoke with WDTC.  I was told the new discount is 35% off weekdays and 25% off weekends. They only included GCH and PP in the verbal explanation. The rate can be applied to room only reservations right now.  The discount will not be available until Monday, for those of us who have packages.  I was told to call back.  I confirmed the $50 resort credit is still valid.


Thank you for this information. I originally had April 2020 res. Rescheduled 5 times and beginning of Sept cancelled our room. We bought tickets separately.  I called and asked about this discount. Cast member was so nice. Since we had res during closure I was able to rebook and get discount.  We are now booked for Grand 12/28-1/01


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Askimos said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-october-10th/
> They are pushing reservations through Oct 10 now.


Thanks for posting this news. The first page has been updated with this information.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Updated DIS article (9/24/20):
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sh-damaro-says-its-time-to-reopen-disneyland/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...an-to-begin-a-phased-reopening-on-november-1/And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/aulani-resort-to-begin-a-phased-reopening-on-november-1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New in DTD:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-chadwick-boseman-artwork-on-display-in-downtown-disney/


----------



## longboard55

October 24 still alive at GC DVC


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mmerce-asking-governor-to-reopen-theme-parks/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Registration Now Open!


----------



## twodogs

Has anyone been able to apply the new re-booking “broad discount” to a trip for 2021?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

twodogs said:


> Has anyone been able to apply the new re-booking “broad discount” to a trip for 2021?


I thought someone posted in the Speculation Superthread that it was good through the end of this year. The latest date I've seen so far was posted above (#785): through 1/01/21.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article update on WDW's response to FL governor's executive order (9/27/20):
Disney keeps safety rules and protocols the same for now.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-restrictions-on-bars-restaurants-and-stores/


----------



## MajorasMask

I am not sure if this has been posted already.  I just got off the phone with Guest Services at WDTC who confirmed the package discounts are suppose to launch today, but are still not available.  I was told the MaxPass option on my hoppers will need to be removed, since they are not going to be offering the service when the Park opens.  The CM stated it won't be necessary due to attendance being limited.  It is probably the same as WDW, but I haven't really been paying attention to their opening, other than general information.  It was news to me!  On a previous call, I was told the discount can not extended past 12/31/2020.


----------



## Malcon10t

theluckyrabbit said:


> I thought someone posted in the Speculation Superthread that it was good through the end of this year. The latest date I've seen so far was posted above (#785): through 1/01/21.


They called me last night about rebooking a trip.  I moved my dates to Dec 28th.  Discounts aren't applying after Dec 19th.


----------



## MajorasMask

Malcon10t said:


> They called me last night about rebooking a trip.  I moved my dates to Dec 28th.  Discounts aren't applying after Dec 19th.


Oh wow, they probably would have caught that one if I actually tried to book for after 12/19!  Thanks for the information!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tropicana Inn and Suites on Harbor reopens October 12th. Here’s part of their email:


----------



## abent

hiroMYhero said:


> Tropicana Inn and Suites on Harbor reopens October 12th. Here’s part of their email:
> 
> View attachment 528566


I got this one too! Wondering and hoping it means something!!


----------



## Jcandal

I’m a DL newbie and trying to read through all these posts to figure this out but maybe someone can help.  I’m planning on visiting a friend near DL in the week between Christmas and New Years and wanted to spend a day or two in DL.  Even if DL is open, is it likely i won’t be able to get tickets if I haven’t pre purchased tickets before Covid hit?


----------



## dina444444

Jcandal said:


> I’m a DL newbie and trying to read through all these posts to figure this out but maybe someone can help.  I’m planning on visiting a friend near DL in the week between Christmas and New Years and wanted to spend a day or two in DL.  Even if DL is open, is it likely i won’t be able to get tickets if I haven’t pre purchased tickets before Covid hit?


It's unknown at this point what is going to happen with ticket sales, AP sales, etc.


----------



## dina444444

New D23 Expo Dates have been announced, I have also started a super thread for those that are planning on going.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d23-expo-september-9-11-2022-superthread-new-dates.3814469/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gld2pan said:


> Thank you for this information. I originally had April 2020 res. Rescheduled 5 times and beginning of Sept cancelled our room. We bought tickets separately.  I called and asked about this discount. Cast member was so nice. Since we had res during closure I was able to rebook and get discount.  We are now booked for Grand 12/28-1/01





Malcon10t said:


> They called me last night about rebooking a trip.  I moved my dates to Dec 28th.  Discounts aren't applying after Dec 19th.


Interesting that the person above managed to get the discount applied well after 12/19 -- pixie dust?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jcandal said:


> I’m a DL newbie and trying to read through all these posts to figure this out but maybe someone can help.  I’m planning on visiting a friend near DL in the week between Christmas and New Years and wanted to spend a day or two in DL.  Even if DL is open, is it likely i won’t be able to get tickets if I haven’t pre purchased tickets before Covid hit?


Disney hasn't made any official announcements about new ticket sales yet. Keep following this superthread for official news on new ticket sales when the parks reopen. The first page has all the official announcements when they get released -- the top of each post has the latest update with the date of the newest announcement in red.


----------



## dmar

Just spoke with cm regarding the rebook.  If you qualify for the rebook, you must rebook for dates before the end of this year as long as rooms are available.  Also only qualifies for PP and GCH but not Disneyland hotel.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article on new D23 Expo dates:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/d23-expo-delayed-until-september-2022/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

18 California State Legislators Ask Governor Newsom To Allow Disneyland, Universal Studios, Other Parks To Reopen
And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ia-governor-asking-him-to-reopen-theme-parks/


----------



## gld2pan

Malcon10t said:


> They called me last night about rebooking a trip.  I moved my dates to Dec 28th.  Discounts aren't applying after Dec 19th.


Odd I booked starting 12/28 and got discount. Told good thru 12/31.



gld2pan said:


> Odd I booked starting 12/28 and got discount. Told good thru 12/31. This was for GCH.


----------



## dina444444




----------



## maleficent55

dina444444 said:


>


 this is bad news :-(


----------



## StarGirl11

Friend sent me this and timed with layoffs looming makes me hope that maybe something will happen soon: https://abc7.com/6647913/?fbclid=IwAR1C2RjVkDH2xpiMGZxZU0uTB3sI4lf4rB6OnD03PPyvybU9GUSIKG0u9zY


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StarGirl11 said:


> Friend sent me this and timed with layoffs looming makes me hope that maybe something will happen soon: https://abc7.com/6647913/?fbclid=IwAR1C2RjVkDH2xpiMGZxZU0uTB3sI4lf4rB6OnD03PPyvybU9GUSIKG0u9zY


This also was posted above (#808).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
This is not the thread to discuss politics/politicians or your opinions about them. Please keep your posts non-political and on topic. Thank you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Here is the DIS article on D'Amaro's statement:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...n-josh-damaro-announces-a-loss-of-28000-jobs/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

More details on the upcoming CM job cuts from the DIS:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...assive-layoffs-coming-to-disney-cast-members/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread:
Disneyland App update (9/30/20)


WonkaKid said:


> Also: Disneyland app update.
> View attachment 529155


----------



## theluckyrabbit

On site hotel reservations cancelled through 10/16/20. First page has been updated with this information.
The DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/


----------



## bwvBound

theluckyrabbit said:


> On site hotel reservations cancelled through 10/16/20. First page has been updated with this information.
> The DIS article:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/


FWIW, the cancellations are beyond 10/16.  Today DVC cancelled my 10/22 arrival at the Grand Cal.

EDITED TO ADD: I later spotted your edit on Post #1.  I see that you've already stated that DVC reservations beyond 10/16 are included in this week's round of cancellations.  Thank you.


----------



## Mathmagicland

From the OC Register - governors office says California theme park reopening guidelines coming this week - 

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/10/...-state-officials-say/?utm_content=tw-ocdisney


----------



## KPeterso

bwvBound said:


> FWIW, the cancellations are beyond 10/16.  Today DVC cancelled my 10/22 arrival at the Grand Cal.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: I later spotted your edit on Post #1.  I see that you've already stated that DVC reservations beyond 10/16 are included in this week's round of cancellations.  Thank you.



My 10/22 reservation was there this morning, but is now showing cancelled. Sigh. Another one cancelled. Really trying so hard to use up these last 2018 banked points before they expire 11/30.


----------



## longboard55

KPeterso said:


> My 10/22 reservation was there this morning, but is now showing cancelled. Sigh. Another one cancelled. Really trying so hard to use up these last 2018 banked points before they expire 11/30.


My Oct 24 is still on,   life support I guess.   As you know the issue with GC is it is impossible to rebook anything under 7 months.  Looks like back to Aulani


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article on the release of theme park reopening guidelines for CA:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ue-theme-park-reopening-guidelines-this-week/And two OC Register articles

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CF0ibCFnteB/





*California to issue theme park reopening guidelines this week, state officials say*
California theme parks closed in mid-March amid the coronavirus outbreak in the U.S. and remain shuttered while they await guidelines for safely reopening from the state.



www.ocregister.com


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disney’s Bob Iger resigns from Newsom task force as tensions mount over theme park closures
https://www.latimes.com/california/...ewsom-economic-task-force-theme-park-closures

Or,

https://enewspaper.latimes.com/infi...px?pubid=50435180-e58e-48b5-8e0c-236bf740270e
https://allears.net/2020/10/01/news...ifornia-governor-newsoms-economic-task-force/


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney’s Bob Iger resigns from Newsom task force as tensions mount over theme park closures
> https://www.latimes.com/california/...ewsom-economic-task-force-theme-park-closures
> 
> https://allears.net/2020/10/01/news...ifornia-governor-newsoms-economic-task-force/


Things are getting dicey.


----------



## dcfromva

I just spoke with member services regarding my upcoming reservation (check in date 30 Oct).  She said VGC reservations are now cancelled through the 22nd of Oct. (and they do the cancellations a week at a time every Thurs).    It looks like I will know on the 15th of Oct.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

longboard55 said:


> My Oct 24 is still on,   life support I guess.   As you know the issue with GC is it is impossible to rebook anything under 7 months.  Looks like back to Aulani



I was in a similar situation, with an Oct 24th. I live in SoCal, and I've got some points that are expiring on Nov 30 (banked from previous year). So, it's use-it-or-lose-it. I watched the availability on the website like a hawk...every hour or so. We started with an overnight on Oct 16, then moved to Oct 24. Then, miraculously, a Nov 13 opened up this morning. May be easier for me, as I'm only searching for an overnighter.

I hope the Oct 24 reservation works out for you! I really want to see people breathe a sigh of relief with this all behind us.


----------



## KPeterso

DisneyMusicMan said:


> I was in a similar situation, with an Oct 24th. I live in SoCal, and I've got some points that are expiring on Nov 30 (banked from previous year). So, it's use-it-or-lose-it. I watched the availability on the website like a hawk...every hour or so. We started with an overnight on Oct 16, then moved to Oct 24. Then, miraculously, a Nov 13 opened up this morning. May be easier for me, as I'm only searching for an overnighter.
> 
> I hope the Oct 24 reservation works out for you! I really want to see people breathe a sigh of relief with this all behind us.



You sound like me with expiring points on 11/30. Also local and just looking for a night somewhere to use them. I have booked in September and 2 dates in October so far to use these points. All cancelled. And I will keep watching to pick up another date. Good thing my boss is flexible about me taking a day or 2 if I can get a reservation. I also have 11/18-20 that I have had booked since last December with both banked and current points. I would try moving my other banked points but those are AKV points and I should not be allowed to use those on a home resort advantage reservation. I have been encouraged to call to try to re-allocate the points, but have not had time yet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dcfromva said:


> I just spoke with member services regarding my upcoming reservation (check in date 30 Oct).  She said VGC reservations are now cancelled through the 22nd of Oct. ...


I'll update the first page with this info!


----------



## azdisneylover

(((Big hugs))) to everyone having their plans cancelled again.


----------



## dina444444

I just got an email from the Grand Legacy at The Park that they will be reopening on October 13.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> I just got an email from the Grand Legacy at The Park that they will be reopening on October 13.


For those interested in this offer, check the hotel's IG page!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Artificial intelligence bag scanners now at Disneyland downtown Disney- 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/arti...ag-check-scanners-debut-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Artificial intelligence bag scanners now at Disneyland downtown Disney-
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/arti...ag-check-scanners-debut-at-disneyland-resort/


For those going to DTD this weekend, please note that other posters/bloggers have said that the new scanners replace the "dog check," not the entire bag check process. You will still go through 1) temp check, 2) new scanners, 3) bag check & metal detectors. (See page 23 of this thread: Get Excited: Downtown Disney Has Now Reopened Superthread!)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
This is not the thread to discuss politics/politicians or your opinions about them. Please keep your posts non-political and on topic. Thank you.


----------



## Mathmagicland

From the Disney Parks Blog - Stage 17 in DCA to be opening for additional holiday shopping area - 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...soon-to-stage-17-in-downtown-disney-district/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Posting DIS Guideline #5 as a reminder for everyone posting here and on this board in general. Please keep this in mind when posting in this thread, on the DLR boards, and on other DIS boards:
5.  POLITICS/RELIGION​Because of the large number of complaints of personal attacks related to these subjects and inability for many people to keep a civilized conversation when discussing these hot-button topics, politics and religion will no longer be appropriate topics on our forums. Political or religion based posts or threads will be removed, and repeated violations of this rule can result in an infraction.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> From the Disney Parks Blog - Stage 17 in DCA to be opening for additional holiday shopping area -
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...soon-to-stage-17-in-downtown-disney-district/


From Gothic Rosie:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGAbghNHOw7/


----------



## Federalist45

The "broad discount" (35%) can now be applied to packages at the GCH.  I switched my 11/5 DLH room and ticket reservation to GCH and got the discount this morning.


----------



## James G

Federalist45 said:


> The "broad discount" (35%) can now be applied to packages at the GCH.  I switched my 11/5 DLH room and ticket reservation to GCH and got the discount this morning.



What is this discount? Can it be used on new reservations?


----------



## Federalist45

James G said:


> What is this discount? Can it be used on new reservations?


I believe it is only for existing reservations. I’m not sure what would happen if you made a reservation and then called to ask for the discount. This discount was discussed earlier in this super thread.


----------



## theluckyrabbit




----------



## cruisehopeful

theluckyrabbit said:


> From Gothic Rosie:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGAbghNHOw7/


I hope they sell food and drinks, also.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cruisehopeful said:


> I hope they sell food and drinks, also.


The early photos looked like it was only merchandise, but we'll see what the DISer reports say.
ETA: @WonkaKid posted lots of photos today in the DTD Reopening Superthread on the DL Community Board. Looks like all merchandise, as other bloggers noted.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New statement from Disney (first page updated with this information):


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
This is not the thread to discuss politics/politicians or your opinions about them. Please keep your posts non-political and on topic. Thank you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

On site reservations cancelled through 10/24/20:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/
Does anyone have a DVC reservation that was cancelled for later dates?


----------



## KPeterso

theluckyrabbit said:


> On site reservations cancelled through 10/24/20:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/
> Does anyone have a DVC reservation that was cancelled for later dates?



posted in speculation thread too. Got the below email from Dvc this afternoon. I have a reservation at vg 11/17-11/18. I checked my dashboard and the reservations were still there at that time but will look again tomorrow. Now to call and have them figure out my points that are expiring 11/30. This is the first time I got an email like this for a Dvc cancellation.



> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> 
> The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort remain closed and will reopen at a later date. Due to the resort closure, your upcoming resort reservation has been automatically cancelled. Any Points used for your reservation will be returned in the manner they were used to book your stay.
> 
> Borrowed points used for your cancelled reservation will be returned to the use year they were borrowed from. For more information regarding the phased reopening and important travel information, please visit DisneyVacationClub.com.
> 
> We're very sorry for any disappointment this may cause but look forward to welcoming you and your family back home in the future.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Disney Vacation Club
Click to expand...


----------



## bwvBound

@KPeterso , I received two copies of the email you posted today.  My Nov reservation remains on my dashboard ... I am _guessing_ the message was from the Oct reservations cancelled by Disney last week.  I wrote them back to suggest their communication specify which reservation was cancelled at least by check-in date.  Sigh.


----------



## KPeterso

bwvBound said:


> @KPeterso , I received two copies of the email you posted today.  My Nov reservation remains on my dashboard ... I am _guessing_ the message was from the Oct reservations cancelled by Disney last week.  I wrote them back to suggest their communication specify which reservation was cancelled at least by check-in date.  Sigh.



 i got 2 emails too. And I also had a reservation last week for 10/22. A date or reservation number would have been really helpful. Kind of untimely yo send this week when they did the cancellation a week ago. As I said, I will just keep watching my dashboard. I do have 2 November reservations (11/17-11/18 and then 11/18-11/20j so I thought maybe I got 2 emails (one for each reservation). I may have time to call tomorrow since I do not have too many meetings for work.


----------



## hilarys

theluckyrabbit said:


> On site reservations cancelled through 10/24/20:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/
> Does anyone have a DVD reservation that was cancelled for later dates?



I had two different DVC reservations for Halloween week - 10/30 - 11/1 and 10/27 to 10/30 that I picked up a couple weeks ago.  This morning, the earlier one was off the dashboard but 10/30 was still there.  This afternoon we received two cancellation emails - I am presuming one for each.  @KPeterso I am surprised they are cancelling all the way out to Nov 17.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@KPeterso , @bwvBound , @hilarys : Thank you for the updates. I have added the DVC email to the front page.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please spread the word!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314234096747380738


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/10/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-9b41fd4f2b-96199085
Please take any discussion to the Speculation Superthread on the DL Community Board.


----------



## dcfromva

My VGC reservation (30Oct-1Nov) was canceled today by member services.


----------



## Federalist45

Has anyone who had the 35% broad discount at GCH rescheduled to later in the year?  Did they let you keep your discount?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Latest round of on site cancellations (first page has been updated with this information):
On site hotel reservations have been cancelled through 10/31/20. DVC reservations have been cancelled through the end of October, although one poster reported the latest date of 11/01/20.
The DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/


----------



## Mathmagicland

CA State officials visited Disneyland and Universal this week - 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...tudios-hollywood-amid-reopening-consideration


----------



## theluckyrabbit

While this policy has only been announced at WDW, people planning to visit DLR should keep it in mind.

From the DIS:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-asking-guests-unable-to-wear-masks-to-reschedule/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/10/...ail&utm_term=0_a98380eccc-f135ebb280-96199085
Have any APs heard anything official from Disney recently about requesting/getting a refund?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Hope this site is allowed. Update apparently coming tomorrow.

https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/202010/7796/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Hope this site is allowed. Update apparently coming tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/202010/7796/


That site is allowed. The easy way to self check is to type out the address of the site/tweet source in question, hit Preview. If the address shows up as *********.com, for example, then that site is banned here, so don't post it.
Here is the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/reopening-guidelines-for-disneyland-coming-tuesday/
Here is the governor's news briefing from earlier today (10/19/20):


----------



## Marssiful

The new guidelines were published today. They don’t sound promising for an opening any time soon.


----------



## bookgirl

Marssiful said:


> The new guidelines were published today. They don’t sound promising for an opening any time soon.



Nope, Sounds like DLR would need to be in Phase 4?   I'm not local so not sure how CA. stages work.  But I've seen Phase 4 and I've seen Yellow mentioned.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Orange County CA is currently in the red tier - and not yet close to moving to the next tier. 

https://abc7news.com/california-reopening-phases-school-covid-tiers-by-county-ca/6502482/


----------



## Guy in Fargo

Welp.  Guess I can plan on family trips elsewhere until at least 2024.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Here’s the LA Times article:

Disneyland and other California theme parks get a path to reopening
https://www.latimes.com/business/st...land-california-theme-parks-reopen-guidelines


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

bookgirl said:


> Nope, Sounds like DLR would need to be in Phase 4?   I'm not local so not sure how CA. stages work.  But I've seen Phase 4 and I've seen Yellow mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 533678


This is so depressing. I can’t imagine us in yellow for a year at least.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Statement from Ken Potrock -


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.
This is not the thread to discuss politics/politicians or your opinions about them, COVID and stats, public health policies, etc.. Please keep your posts non-political and on topic. Off topic posts will be deleted. Thank you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The DIS article on the new guidelines:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-permitted-to-reopen-with-25-capacity/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For all APs: If today's announcements have affected your decision about your pass, please look at the chart below from Gothic Rosie.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGk_-tzn-Tu/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

It is being reported in the Speculation Superthread that new on site reservations are now being accepted from 11/16/20 onward.

Also, the Disneyland App updated (version 6.6).


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> It is being reported in the Speculation Superthread that new on site reservations are now being accepted from 11/16/20 onward.
> 
> Also, the Disneyland App updated (version 6.6).


Website only allows reservations thru end of 2020 - nothing into 2021 as of this morning.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Website only allows reservations thru end of 2020 - nothing into 2021 as of this morning.


Someone in the Speculation Superthread posted about being able to book into January, but maybe that was a glitch? And I hope WDTC sends out an official email notice soon. I don't want to update the first page until we have something official to work with.


----------



## edhmom

theluckyrabbit said:


> Someone in the Speculation Superthread posted about being able to book into January, but maybe that was a glitch? And I hope WDTC sends out an official email notice soon. I don't want to update the first page until we have something official to work with.



When I was playing around the other day I found you could book the first few days of 2021 IF you started your reservation in 2020.  For example, you could do Dec 30-Jan 3, but not Jan 1-3.  I think the option went to January 5.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

edhmom said:


> When I was playing around the other day I found you could book the first few days of 2021 IF you started your reservation in 2020.  For example, you could do Dec 30-Jan 3, but not Jan 1-3.  I think the option went to January 5.


Good to know -- thank you for the update.


----------



## Mathmagicland

edhmom said:


> When I was playing around the other day I found you could book the first few days of 2021 IF you started your reservation in 2020.  For example, you could do Dec 30-Jan 3, but not Jan 1-3.  I think the option went to January 5.


Thanks - I was looking to book in March & the calendar would not go out that far.


----------



## gerilyne

theluckyrabbit said:


> For all APs: If today's announcements have affected your decision about your pass, please look at the chart below from Gothic Rosie.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGk_-tzn-Tu/


Something I learned yesterday is if your pass is paid in full and has expired the first person you speak with when you call will say that you can no longer ask for the refund option.  I had to be transferred to a supervisor in order to get that option.  It isn't anywhere in any of the guidance being put out so I was unaware of it.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

gerilyne said:


> Something I learned yesterday is if your pass is paid in full and has expired the first person you speak with when you call will say that you can no longer ask for the refund option.  I had to be transferred to a supervisor in order to get that option.  It isn't anywhere in any of the guidance being put out so I was unaware of it.



That’s frustrating. Disney is notorious for giving different info depending on which CM you talk to.  When I called before my pass expired I was told I could wait until after it expired for a refund so I won’t be happy if they say I can longer get one.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Has anyone received an official on site cancellation, hotel or DVC, for later than 10/31/20?

From GR:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGnv0VkBSGR/


----------



## tankgirl!

Does anyone know how late I can push my reservation? I'm expecting a call from Disney to cancel my GCH hotel reservation for 11/1, and after rescheduling five times, I think I'd like to aim for spring 2021 but it hasn't been available thus far. I apologize if this is posted elsewhere, but I couldn't see the info on the first page. Thank you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tankgirl! said:


> Does anyone know how late I can push my reservation? I'm expecting a call from Disney to cancel my GCH hotel reservation for 11/1, and after rescheduling five times, I think I'd like to aim for spring 2021 but it hasn't been available thus far. I apologize if this is posted elsewhere, but I couldn't see the info on the first page. Thank you!


I know people have reservations off site into summer next year, but on site? I don't think those reservations go much past New Year's right now. When we get something official, it will definitely go on the first page! When you get the call from Disney, please update here if they tell you anything new.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDTC cancelled on site hotel reservations through 11/07/20. New reservations begin 11/16/20. The first page has been updated.
The DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLR APs received an official email today. The following is from Gothic Rosie:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGqcRFCH7Rd/


----------



## bwvBound

Interesting that GR says the letter went out to "some APs."  Indeed.

FWIW, my pre-paid Flex AP expired mid-summer during the closure period.  I received status messages regarding the closure and AP handling _up until the date my AP would have expired._  Radio silence since that date ...


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

bwvBound said:


> Interesting that GR says the letter went out to "some APs."  Indeed.
> 
> FWIW, my pre-paid Flex AP expired mid-summer during the closure period.  I received status messages regarding the closure and AP handling _up until the date my AP would have expired._  Radio silence since that date ...


Me too!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bwvBound said:


> Interesting that GR says the letter went out to "some APs."  Indeed.
> 
> FWIW, my pre-paid Flex AP expired mid-summer during the closure period.  I received status messages regarding the closure and AP handling _up until the date my AP would have expired._  Radio silence since that date ...





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Me too!


Other APs whose passes have expired during the closure also posted that they did not receive this email (and have not received official emails since their expiration date). I assume the computers stop sending emails once the expiration date trips. That is why I post these updates here. Not everyone gets these; and some people get them, but don't see them (junk folders, etc.).


----------



## KPeterso

bwvBound said:


> Interesting that GR says the letter went out to "some APs."  Indeed.
> 
> FWIW, my pre-paid Flex AP expired mid-summer during the closure period.  I received status messages regarding the closure and AP handling _up until the date my AP would have expired._  Radio silence since that date ...



That is me too! My Premier AP expired late March and I no longer get the emails. So I thank those that post those emails on here and Facebook so that I know what is happening. It is pretty annoying though not to get the emails myself.


----------



## julesann

I have reservations at the GCH starting November 12. As on site reservations are pushed back until the 16thI am guessing my reservation will be cancelled.  Based on history, when do you think this will happen?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

julesann said:


> I have reservations at the GCH starting November 12. As on site reservations are pushed back until the 16thI am guessing my reservation will be cancelled.  Based on history, when do you think this will happen?


I also have a reservation for 11/14. I expect it to be canceled next Thursday or the Thursday after.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Big news:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pFaxpyLQmFOYj7sWS_PSiLqGQgVIrI2Teactu8KLPsrvQ


----------



## Mathmagicland

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Big news:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pFaxpyLQmFOYj7sWS_PSiLqGQgVIrI2Teactu8KLPsrvQ



What fun!!


----------



## pblack

My DH and I have been debating a road trip next month since our cruise was canceled and part of our road trip would be stopping in DTD (we're in NorCal so sorta local), and the opening of Buena Vista Street would really make our trip!!! I can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## Winnowill

My BFF and I had already booked our trip for 12/4-12/5. This news just makes it more exciting!


----------



## ten6mom

theluckyrabbit said:


> Has anyone received an official on site cancellation, hotel or DVC, for later than 10/31/20?
> 
> From GR:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGnv0VkBSGR/


I just got a very odd email from DLR Reservations that just says *Reservation Cancellation Number* and then lists a number and my name and address.  There are no dates or anything else listed.  My reservation was under the Dapper Days rate, starting November 12.

ETA:  The first several numbers on the "cancellation number" do match the digits of my original confirmation.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I also have a reservation for 11/14. I expect it to be canceled next Thursday or the Thursday after.


Welp, I just got a cancellation email for my 11/14 Dapper Day Hotel reservation. I was expecting it but still


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ten6mom said:


> I just got a very odd email from DLR Reservations that just says *Reservation Cancellation Number* and then lists a number and my name and address.  There are no dates or anything else listed.  My reservation was under the Dapper Days rate, starting November 12.
> 
> ETA:  The first several numbers on the "cancellation number" do match the digits of my original confirmation.


I got the same


----------



## ten6mom

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Welp, I just got a cancellation email for my 11/14 Dapper Day Hotel reservation. I was expecting it but still





SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I got the same


----------



## amyg1975

Me too- Dapper Days Nov 13-16th.


----------



## amyg1975

Dapper Days is canceled (according to Gothic Rosie).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ten6mom said:


> I just got a very odd email from DLR Reservations that just says *Reservation Cancellation Number* and then lists a number and my name and address.  There are no dates or anything else listed.  My reservation was under the Dapper Days rate, starting November 12.
> 
> ETA:  The first several numbers on the "cancellation number" do match the digits of my original confirmation.





SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I got the same





amyg1975 said:


> Me too- Dapper Days Nov 13-16th.



Sad news from the Dapper Day website:

Fall 2020, Disneyland Resort, CA
*UPDATE, Oct 23: Our Fall 2020 Disneyland Resort events are now cancelled. *
Due to the theme park reopening requirements recently released by the state of California, and our ongoing discussions with the Disneyland Resort, it appears certain we will be unable to hold any sort of activity at the Anaheim property through the end of 2020. We have therefore asked Disney to cancel and refund all remaining group-rate reservations for stays booked over our planned Nov 14 + 15, 2020 event. (Those guests will be receiving those emails over the next day or so.)
Room reservations can’t be automatically transferred ahead to our April 10 +11, Spring 2021 events, but you may book with our special rates online here or by calling Disney Group Reservations at 714-520-5005, M-F 8-5, and request the “Dapper Day Group Rate.”
These Spring 2021 room reservations are fully refundable as long as you notify Disney Group Reservations of the change no less than 5 days before your arrival. (A refundable, one night room & tax deposit is required to guarantee your reservation at time of booking.)
There’s still stylish fun planned for November though! Join us for “DAPPER DAY at Home” Nov 21 +22! From castles big and small, dress to impress wherever you are and join us for a weekend of activities, live online from our Fall park outings in Walt Disney World, and beyond! Details at DapperDay.com
For any questions regarding your Disneyland Resort reservations, please contact Disney Group Reservations at 714-520-5005 M-F 8-5, or email: DLR.CONVENTION.GROUPS@DISNEY.COM


----------



## midnight star

Holiday fun at DTD: Catal will be having Breakfast with Santa! The link has the sign ups and information. 
Children: $39.95
Adults: $79.95
https://www.patinagroup.com/catal-r...hQMkLWvKLQJBabXNQFaKyzG_mJIsPZ-oR2rQYyTa2Sclc


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Big news:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pFaxpyLQmFOYj7sWS_PSiLqGQgVIrI2Teactu8KLPsrvQ



And the DIS article :

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneylandcalifornia/the-upcoming-reopening-of-dcas-buena-vista-street/


----------



## tink89

theluckyrabbit said:


> Other APs whose passes have expired during the closure also posted that they did not receive this email (and have not received official emails since their expiration date). I assume the computers stop sending emails once the expiration date trips. That is why I post these updates here. Not everyone gets these; and some people get them, but don't see them (junk folders, etc.).


I have never received any AP emails and i have the sig+ which is still valid til Decemeber. DH and DD have flex and he will sometimes receive emails.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tink89 said:


> I have never received any AP emails and i have the sig+ which is still valid til Decemeber. DH and DD have flex and he will sometimes receive emails.


Which is why I said in my post that some people never do receive these emails (no one knows exactly why -- one of those Disney mysteries) and which is exactly why I make sure to post them here and in other threads. That increases the odds that people will see them and get the information! As long as APs get the information somewhere, they're good!


----------



## waltonmkb

tankgirl! said:


> Does anyone know how late I can push my reservation? I'm expecting a call from Disney to cancel my GCH hotel reservation for 11/1, and after rescheduling five times, I think I'd like to aim for spring 2021 but it hasn't been available thus far. I apologize if this is posted elsewhere, but I couldn't see the info on the first page. Thank you!



Disney called me yesterday to see what I wanted to do with my GCH reservation for Nov 4-8.  My choices were to either reschedule through December 31 or to cancel.  My reservation had the great discount on it from the prior reschedulings and when I asked if I would be able to keep that discount, I was told that the only discount I would get is if there was a current discount in place for the new dates.  So essentially no discount.  I canceled.


----------



## mamapenguin

waltonmkb said:


> Disney called me yesterday to see what I wanted to do with my GCH reservation for Nov 4-8.  My choices were to either reschedule through December 31 or to cancel.  My reservation had the great discount on it from the prior reschedulings and when I asked if I would be able to keep that discount, I was told that the only discount I would get is if there was a current discount in place for the new dates.  So essentially no discount.  I canceled.


The no discount isn’t a good idea for them. WDW has up to 35% discount and people who can switch are. I have never understood DL on-site pricing though, so maybe it’s just me....


----------



## Mama_Cass

theluckyrabbit said:


> DLR APs received an official email today. The following is from Gothic Rosie:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGqcRFCH7Rd/


Thank you!  I am an AP and it expires Oct 25.  I did not receive this email


----------



## Federalist45

mamapenguin said:


> The no discount isn’t a good idea for them. WDW has up to 35% discount and people who can switch are. I have never understood DL on-site pricing though, so maybe it’s just me....


I was able to keep my discount when I moved from November 5 to December 20.  Try calling back and getting a different cast member.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sad news from DLP. This is a nationwide lockdown, not Disney specific.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321751104204537856


----------



## vacay77

It looks like hotels in the area are cancelling reservations for early next year.  My family and I had a reservation for the end of February at the Courtyard Theme Park Entrance.  A couple of days ago, I received an email from the Marriott, informing me that the hotel will be closed until March 1st (for now, anyway).  My reservation was canceled.


----------



## azdisneylover

Mama_Cass said:


> Thank you!  I am an AP and it expires Oct 25.  I did not receive this email



Our APs expired Oct 4th and we didn't receive any emails on anything. We are hoping to hear something about our AP refund soon.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For everyone concerned about not receiving AP emails: If this is a problem which you would like to have resolved, try calling AP Member Services (714)781-PASS (7277). If this is not a big deal for you, then just keep an eye on this thread. Any AP updates and announcements will be posted here when they come out. There has been no news about DLR AP refunds. When that news comes out, it will definitely be posted here!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Cal-Pie said:


> I posted this in the Dec thread, but I thought I'd share it here too. I got curious and looked to see how far out Courtyard is canceling reservations. Looks like it's all the way out to March 1☹.





vacay77 said:


> It looks like hotels in the area are cancelling reservations for early next year.  My family and I had a reservation for the end of February at the Courtyard Theme Park Entrance.  A couple of days ago, I received an email from the Marriott, informing me that the hotel will be closed until March 1st (for now, anyway).  My reservation was canceled.


Based on two independent confirmations, it does look like the Courtyard is planning to be closed until March 1st. I would imagine they can reverse that decision if the parks should announce a reopening before then.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The CastMember Pantry West Coast is up! Please spread the word to CMs who need to hear this! 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CG703eUhT6R/


----------



## edhmom

My next scheduled trip was Nov 11-15.  I just got the email from Disney saying they are cancelling my reservation.  Now to decide what to do.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the November Check In Thread:
WDTC cancelling on site hotel reservations through 11/14/20. First page has been updated.



edhmom said:


> Copy of the email I received.  I booked thru Costco if that matters at all.
> 
> ​
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that your upcoming visit with us will be impacted by several closures. We recognize that the COVID-19 situation is constantly evolving, and there are many factors that are helping us determine the timing of when various aspects of our business will reopen in a responsible way.
> 
> Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park remain closed and will reopen at a later date, pending state and local government approvals. The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort are also closed and will reopen at a later date. Given this unprecedented situation, we appreciate your patience and understanding as we navigate through this process as responsibly as we can.
> 
> Unfortunately, this means we are unable to accommodate your upcoming hotel room reservation. If you have already modified or cancelled your upcoming Disneyland Resort hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package, no further action needs to be taken.
> 
> To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through November 14, 2020. If you are unable to reach us before your check-in date for such time period, you will not be penalized or assessed Disney-imposed fees for cancelling your Disneyland Resort hotel room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company vacation package after your check-in date.
> 
> Note that some package components are nonrefundable and subject to third-party operator cancellation policies. You should work directly with any third-party operators you have used to book any parts of your vacation package that were not booked through the Walt Disney Travel Company, including flights, travel protection and car rentals.
> 
> To cancel or modify your reservation, please contact the Walt Disney Travel Company at *(714) 520-5050* between the hours of 7:00 AM PST and 9:00 PM PST, 7 days a week. If you are a Canada resident, please call *(800) 496-6337*.
> 
> If you originally booked through a Travel Professional, please reach out to them directly if you have questions or would like to reschedule.
> 
> We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we work hard to respond to all inquiries.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Sincerely,_Disney Destinations, LLC_


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Reminder for everyone posting here: The title says it all. This Superthread is for official news and updates regarding the DLR reopening (DL, DCA, DTD, and hotels). All speculation about the reopening needs to go in the Disneyland Reopening Speculation Thread on the Disneyland Community Board.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please spread the word to CMs who might need to hear this:

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-cast-members-find-aid-rwb1/


----------



## dina444444

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...resort/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## theluckyrabbit

On site reservations are being cancelled through 11/21/20. First page has been updated.
From the DIS:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For DVC members, what is the latest date that someone has been cancelled so far?


----------



## bwvBound

theluckyrabbit said:


> For DVC members, what is the latest date that someone has been cancelled so far?


My 11/27 reservation is still holding.  I've checked at least 5 times today with full expectation that it would be cancelled.  So far ... still holding ... ?!?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bwvBound said:


> My 11/27 reservation is still holding.  I've checked at least 5 times today with full expectation that it would be cancelled.  So far ... still holding ... ?!?


Thank you. The latest date I have from someone posting is Nov. 1st. There has to be a DVC cancellation after that by now. If anyone has a DVC date which Disney cancelled between now and the end of the month, please post!

ETA: Found this in the Speculation Superthread. First page has been updated. If anyone has a DVC cancellation later than 11/15/20, please post!


DisneyMusicMan said:


> I didn’t even get an email. I had a DVC reservation for Nov 13-15, and it just disappeared off of my dashboard. Oh well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Updated information on BVS opening:

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/11/...r-buena-vista-street-for-shopping-and-dining/
And a good summary from Gothic Rosie (read both pages):


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHTriv0Bm_j/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Update on some of the refurbs going on in the parks:

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/11/...com&utm_content=tw-ocdisney&utm_medium=social


----------



## dina444444

VGC is reopening on 12/6 and only the villas.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## upritbass

Woo-hoo! Our DVC reservation starts on 12/7!!!

Thanks for the thumbs-up. This makes up for...
April (wife’s birthday): canceled
September (Halloween): canceled
November (just because): canceled


----------



## Zerzura

I just received a cancellation notice for my Disneyland Hotel reservation starting 12/29.


----------



## dina444444

Zerzura said:


> I just received a cancellation notice for my Disneyland Hotel reservation starting 12/29.


They are currently in the process of canceling all reservations through the end of the year.


----------



## Ronnieposts

I just called and was canceled for The Grand (not DCV)  December 6–9. CM said everyone with reservations in December will be getting emails this week. They are not extending into January, or into 2021 yet. Are not moving forward month to month like we did for the most of any 2020. Just cancel and refund any deposit you may have. May have some special for guests that had to cancel in 2020, she did not know. She said they should have your history on file when you call again with your old reservation number, in case they do something with rates or some happy deal for folks that rode this ridiculous roller coaster for the better part of a year. Let’s hope so. I’m keeping my park tickets that expire 1/22 nice and safe like the hot commodity they are.
good luck everyone. No, I’m not going to wdw. I can ride this one out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Checking back in to see if Disneyland is refunding or extending the tickets that expire 12/31/20 or if they’re still pulling the “apply it to a ticket in the future at a ticket booth in person” crap?


----------



## Cal-Pie

gottalovepluto said:


> Checking back in to see if Disneyland is refunding or extending the tickets that expire 12/31/20 or if they’re still pulling the “apply it to a ticket in the future at a ticket booth in person” crap?


Same crap, although someone posted in the speculation thread today that their's have been mysteriously extended. Hoping it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Mathmagicland

More Cast member furloughs at Disneyland - 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disneyland-to-furlough-more-employees-including-executives


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> Checking back in to see if Disneyland is refunding or extending the tickets that expire 12/31/20 or if they’re still pulling the “apply it to a ticket in the future at a ticket booth in person” crap?





Cal-Pie said:


> Same crap, although someone posted in the speculation thread today that their's have been mysteriously extended. Hoping it's a sign of things to come.


Hoping that we get an official announcement about the regular multi-day tickets being extended. Then I will post that news here.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The DIS articles (first page updated):
On site hotel reservations cancelled through the end of 2020.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ort-hotel-reservations-through-december-31st/
And VGC to open 12/06/20.
https://dvcfan.com/2020/11/09/villas-at-disneys-grand-californian-resort-reopening/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> More Cast member furloughs at Disneyland -
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disneyland-to-furlough-more-employees-including-executives


And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-additional-furloughs-as-parks-remain-closed/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread (HT: @KPeterso ):

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/travel-information/
Official email sent to DVC Members:

Dear DVC Member,

We have more great news to share with you from Disney Vacation Club. Today we’re excited to announce that The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will reopen beginning December 6.

This is yet another positive step forward – and our Cast couldn’t be happier to welcome you back home!

Just as we have done at Disney vacation destinations around the world, we are responsibly and thoughtfully implementing new health and safety measures as we re-open. Our gradual approach considers the guidance of government and local health authorities, including the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, as well as that of the U.S. Travel Association and Disney’s team of health and safety professionals. This deliberate approach emphasizes a combination of measures such as:

Phased Reopening: During this initial phase, only the Disney Vacation Club Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be open. The rest of Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will remain closed.
Health & Wellness: A range of health and safety measures, such as physical distancing, face coverings and increased hand sanitizer stations have been implemented throughout the property.
Cleaning & Disinfecting: We’ve updated our procedures for cleaning and disinfecting, with a special emphasis on common areas such as lobbies, elevators and restrooms. And, before your arrival, every room will receive increased cleaning.
Cast Member Training & Workplace Safety: Safety starts with our Cast, and we’ve adopted a number of new policies and practices for Cast Members at work, with health screenings, new training, and workplace safety procedure.
During the initial reopening period, most dining, amenities, activities and services will be modified, limited in capacity or unavailable based on physical distancing and health guidelines. In addition, some areas and offerings will remain temporarily closed or unavailable. While Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park currently remain closed, Downtown Disney District has begun a phased reopening and offers a variety of shopping and dining experiences, including the expansion onto Buena Vista Street beginning November 19. Members with upcoming reservations will receive additional information on what to expect at The Villas during their stay soon.

We encourage you to use the Disney Vacation Club website for general information or the Member Online Booking Tool to book or modify a Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation. Details about reopening plans and temporary adjustments to Disney Vacation Club policies are available on the Disney Vacation Club website.

While the new Disney experience may seem a little different, a magical and memorable visit awaits you and your family at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa. We look forward to welcoming you back home very soon!

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club


----------



## MajorasMask

I called WDTC are they are not offering any reservations as placeholders for 2021.  The only option is a full refund.


----------



## midnight star

Catal is doing thanksgiving day meals. Make a reservation if you are interested.
Adding the link: https://www.patinagroup.com/catal-restaurant


----------



## midnight star

Another update for those traveling to DTD. Only groups of 4 are allowed on a marker. If the group is larger, you will have to split the group.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gottalovepluto said:


> Checking back in to see if Disneyland is refunding or extending the tickets that expire 12/31/20 or if they’re still pulling the “apply it to a ticket in the future at a ticket booth in person” crap?





Cal-Pie said:


> Same crap, although someone posted in the speculation thread today that their's have been mysteriously extended. Hoping it's a sign of things to come.





theluckyrabbit said:


> Hoping that we get an official announcement about the regular multi-day tickets being extended. Then I will post that news here.


Someone else posted about extended regular multi-day tickets (extended until Jan. 12, 2022) in the Speculation Superthread. That person also got a refund. I'm still waiting for something official that I can post here, but it might be worth calling Disney to check on your tickets' expiration date to find out what's going on.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Flex Pass Superthread:
We have a report of a requested AP refund being posted. If you requested an AP refund, start checking your credit card statement to see if your refund is there.



ZCarroll said:


> I just noticed that my refund was posted a few days ago to the credit card I used to purchase my passes which expired in September. I got a standard prorate including the max pass portion for the closed days, so almost half what I paid was refunded.


----------



## Becca1007

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the Flex Pass Superthread:
> We have a report of a requested AP refund being posted. If you requested an AP refund, start checking your credit card statement to see if your refund is there.


I received the refund for my Signature pass that expired in August on Nov. 6th!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Becca1007 said:


> I received the refund for my Signature pass that expired in August on Nov. 6th!



Hmm...good to know. My son's signature pass expired August 6. He requested the refund option months ago. Haven't gotten one yet but maybe soon.


----------



## Geemo

Becca1007 said:


> I received the refund for my Signature pass that expired in August on Nov. 6th!


How did Disney "Pro-Rate" the refund for your specific pass?


----------



## Becca1007

Geemo said:


> How did Disney "Pro-Rate" the refund for your specific pass?


I had Signature with MaxPass and received approx $3.49 per day of closure.  So a bit over $500 for the refund.



Becca1007 said:


> I had Signature with MaxPass and received approx $3.49 per day of closure.  So a bit over $500 for the refund.


Considering I started with a 5 day hopper with MaxPass and then upgraded I actually got a lot of value out of the trips we took before the closure. Still sad that the epic 5th birthday trip for my little guy got cancelled in May but overall I am happy with the refund amount that we received.


----------



## mamapenguin

Becca1007 said:


> I had Signature with MaxPass and received approx $3.49 per day of closure.  So a bit over $500 for the refund.


Did the refund just appear back on your credit card or was their a letter or email also? I requested my refund by phone on 6/15 for 2 APs that expired on 9/19. They were Deluxe with Maxpass.


----------



## Becca1007

mamapenguin said:


> Did the refund just appear back on your credit card or was their a letter or email also? I requested my refund by phone on 6/15 for 2 APs that expired on 9/19. They were Deluxe with Maxpass.


Yes, they just put the money back on the card; no notification.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Flex Pass Superthread (HT: @ZCarroll ) -- first page has been updated with this information:

APs who requested and have received refunds were sent this email.


> Dear Valued Annual Passholder,
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we work through this unprecedented time. Your request for a refund in lieu of extension of your Annual Passport expiration date has been processed, and we will issue a refund based on the number of access days that would have been available to you from March 14, 2020, the date that the _Disneyland_® Resort Theme Parks were completely closed, through your current Passport expiration date. If you had any add-on entitlements attached to your Passport – such as parking – applicable refunds for these entitlements will be included in the refund amount.
> 
> The refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue the refund to the original form of payment for the purchaser of the Passport.
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact Annual Passholder Member Services at (714) 781-7277. We do anticipate a heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> Thank you for being an important member of our Disneyland Resort Community.
> 
> Disneyland Resort Annual Passport Team


----------



## jkips

On the earnings call just now they said they expect Disneyland to be closed until at least the end of the year.   Not a shocker at this point I guess.


----------



## midnight star

Ralph Brennan’s will also have thanksgiving meals. They are walk in only! 
Link: https://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/menus/thanksgiving-day-specials/


----------



## Mathmagicland

jkips said:


> On the earnings call just now they said they expect Disneyland to be closed until at least the end of the year.   Not a shocker at this point I guess.


Scott Sanders of the DCL Blog sat in on the call and live tweeted - he shares this comment - 



@theluckyrabbit - not sure if OK to post this here since it is a comment from TWDC.


----------



## Winnowill

Mathmagicland said:


> Scott Sanders of the DCL Blog sat in on the call and live tweeted - he shares this comment -
> 
> View attachment 538068
> 
> @theluckyrabbit - not sure if OK to post this here since it is a comment from TWDC.


THROUGH Q1!!! More than a YEAR?!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Winnowill said:


> THROUGH Q1!!! More than a YEAR?!



Just a reminder that Disney's Q1 is Oct20-Dec20. I'm fairly sure that's what they're referring to here, but I could be wrong.


----------



## SeaDis

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just a reminder that Disney's Q1 is Oct20-Dec20. I'm fairly sure that's what they're referring to here, but I could be wrong.


I think that's correct.  The quote in the article was "through the fiscal quarter" ending 12/31/2020.

This might explain why they wiped out all reservations through 12/31, instead of one week at a time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> ...
> @theluckyrabbit - not sure if OK to post this here since it is a comment from TWDC.


TWDC is an official source of news, so this counts -- you're fine posting this here.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

(HT: @WonkaKid )

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/11/12/disneyland-to-remain-closed-until-2021-disney-official-says/
And: "Disneyland expected to remain closed until March 2021."
https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...Rwb9rgTghDt6dQKo7z9JlEhTIt_TLNfzkzkrj71eCDhEs


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jkips said:


> On the earnings call just now they said they expect Disneyland to be closed until at least the end of the year.   Not a shocker at this point I guess.


Here is the DIS article summing up the Q4 earnings call:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...se-other-key-takeaways-from-q4-earnings-call/


----------



## SeaDis

California, Oregon and Washington simultaneously announced a Travel Advisory for Non-Essential Travel for their residents on Friday morning. The advisory urges people coming to California from other states or countries to self-quarantine for 14 days after arrival.

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/11/13/california-oregon-washington-covid-travel-advisory/


----------



## midnight star

SeaDis said:


> California, Oregon and Washington simultaneously announced a Travel Advisory for Non-Essential Travel for their residents on Friday morning. The advisory urges people coming to California from other states or countries to self-quarantine for 14 days after arrival.
> 
> https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/11/13/california-oregon-washington-covid-travel-advisory/


Here is the statement from the CA website 
*https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Travel-Advisory.aspx*


----------



## rentayenta

We have GCV reservations for late December, curious to see what our dining options will be.


----------



## Mathmagicland

rentayenta said:


> We have GCV reservations for late December, curious to see what our dining options will be.


From a DIS article - 

https://dvcfan.com/2020/11/13/planning-your-trip-disneys-grand-californian-resort/


----------



## midnight star

For Passholders headed to DTD on Saturdays.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyGiftCard.com news!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-merc...y-gift-card-online-accounts-soon-unavailable/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread:



> jacandjan said:
> I called the AP line on Friday about our recently expired (11/11) Flexpass refund. I was told that passes with expirations through 10/31 were being processed now. They could not give me a date for our refund but said it could be by the end of November but no guarantee.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Orange County, where Disneyland is located, is one of the counties moving back to the most restrictive tier this week - 

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/11/16/orange-county-purple-tier-newsom/


----------



## midnight star

A few official updates. As a PP mentioned Orange County is in PURPLE tier. DTD is still allowed to open in this tier but it means no indoor dining and capacity for retail will decrease to 25%. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328430211432665088
Also, Below is the parks blog updated on the BVS extension. Has info on Holiday dining. Carthay will only be using a mobile waitlist, no reservations. 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20201116222505


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DIS article with update on the new ride in ToonTown:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mickey-minnies-runaway-railway-at-disneyland/
And more updates from Josh D'Amaro on projects in the parks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328380337731334144


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Orange County, where Disneyland is located, is one of the counties moving back to the most restrictive tier this week -
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/11/16/orange-county-purple-tier-newsom/


And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/orange-county-ca-moves-back-most-restrictive-covid-19-tier/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those traveling to CA, update from Gov. Newsom, 11/16/20 (first page has been updated):

As of 11/16/20:
https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/guidance-for-face-coverings.aspx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274125764699414528


----------



## JJ2017

Can I not book PPH online past December?  Looking to re-book for May - is calling the only option?

We pushed our April trip to November - cancelled that.  Booked December simply to visit family.  But now with the quarantine advisory, and purple tier, will cancel December as well.  Hate living across the country from my family these days. So sad.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

JJ2017 said:


> Can I not book PPH online past December?  Looking to re-book for May - is calling the only option?
> 
> We pushed our April trip to November - cancelled that.  Booked December simply to visit family.  But now with the quarantine advisory, and purple tier, will cancel December as well.  Hate living across the country from my family these days. So sad.


From page one, first post:
_Update 11/09/20:
WDTC has notified TAs that on site reservations have been cancelled through 12/31/20. There are no new on site reservations for 2021 at this time._
Hang in there and keep checking the first page of this superthread -- when Disney starts allowing on site reservations for next year, the update will be posted there.


----------



## mom2rtk

Have people gotten some sort of notification yet on their cancellations? I haven't seen a refund yet or any communication on our PPH December reservation.


----------



## tankgirl!

I never received any notification when my November GCH reservation was canceled. I called eventually and they said it would just show up on my credit card. And they stated, as theluckyrabbit indicated, that they weren't taking any reservations in 2021 and had no idea when they would. In fact, the poor customer service agent said he was being laid off in a few days. I felt terrible!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sad, but expected news.

The DIS article -- no DLR candy canes this year:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/no-handmade-candy-canes-at-disneyland-in-2020/


----------



## mom2rtk

tankgirl! said:


> I never received any notification when my November GCH reservation was canceled. I called eventually and they said it would just show up on my credit card. And they stated, as theluckyrabbit indicated, that they weren't taking any reservations in 2021 and had no idea when they would. In fact, the poor customer service agent said he was being laid off in a few days. I felt terrible!


Thanks. I'll keep watching. Just double checked and I'm kind of surprised it hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Happy Birthday, Mickey and Minnie!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329016560938340358


----------



## WonkaKid

The Disneyland app has been updated.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Happy Birthday to Mickey from Ken Potrock:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHvrNQZBDMs/

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...morate-mickeys-birthday-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

BVS Reopening Preview photos:
https://www.micechat.com/275358-disneyland-news-buena-vista-street-reopening-preview/
https://www.mouseplanet.com/12810/Heres_what_to_expect_as_Buena_Vista_Street_reopens
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/buena-vista-street-safety-mr1/
From the DIS:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneylandcalifornia/take-a-peek-at-the-holiday-dressed-buena-vista-street/
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/bob-weis-buena-vista-street-tm1/


----------



## midnight star

Another update for those coming to California. There is a curfew for counties in the purple tier (Orange County is in purple). Non essential businesses must close at 10pm-5am. This should not impact DTD, as the latest they are open is 9pm. But keep in mind if you are visiting and were planning to go to other places past 10pm.
https://abc7.com/health/newsom-orders-curfew-in-ca-amid-covid-19-spike/8101518/


----------



## midnight star

The order from the state website. It's in place for one month. 
https://www.gov.ca.gov/2020/11/19/s...tay-at-home-order-to-slow-spread-of-covid-19/


----------



## mom2rtk

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks. I'll keep watching. Just double checked and I'm kind of surprised it hasn't shown up yet.


Update: My refund showed up overnight. Just glad I don't have to call and sit on hold to check on it. It was for a 12/16 check in.

Still, sad day. Even though I knew it was coming.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Can’t see my tickets in the app, called Disneyland ticketing to check if they had been extended and was told by the phone rep all multi-day tickets have been extended to Jan 2022 and if missing now will show again in app once the parks have a reopening date. I bought direct from Disney. (After much internal debate I decided against attempting to request a refund. I know I’ll use them and I bought before the Feb price increase.)


----------



## mich311e

gottalovepluto said:


> Can’t see my tickets in the app, called Disneyland ticketing to check if they had been extended and was told by the phone rep all multi-day tickets have been extended to Jan 2022 and if missing now will show again in app once the parks have a reopening date. I bought direct from Disney. (After much internal debate I decided against attempting to request a refund. I know I’ll use them and I bought before the Feb price increase.)



Thanks for the update. I'm in the same situation. (bought from Diseny, no longer showing in the app but the app says the tickets are already linked to my account)


----------



## midnight star

If anyone is traveling into airports and the train station located within LA (LAX, Van Nuys, Union Station), you will have to sign a form stating that you know about the 14 day quarantine. The quarantine isn't enforced, but HIGHLY recommended. Orange County doesn't have this, but I know some people travel into LA, then drive down to the Disney area. 

https://travel.lacity.org/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the DTD Reopening Superthread:



midnight star said:


> Sad news
> View attachment 540054


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Grad Nite dates for 2021 have been officially cancelled:
https://www.disneyyouth.com/programs/field-trips/dlr/grad-nite-disneyland/
For those planning trips for May and June 2021, assuming the parks are open then, this should help open up your schedules.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> If anyone is traveling into airports and the train station located within LA (LAX, Van Nuys, Union Station), you will have to sign a form stating that you know about the 14 day quarantine. The quarantine isn't enforced, but HIGHLY recommended. Orange County doesn't have this, but I know some people travel into LA, then drive down to the Disney area.
> 
> https://travel.lacity.org/


I've updated the first page with this information.


----------



## BadPinkTink

midnight star said:


> If anyone is traveling into airports and the train station located within LA (LAX, Van Nuys, Union Station), you will have to sign a form stating that you know about the 14 day quarantine. The quarantine isn't enforced, but HIGHLY recommended. Orange County doesn't have this, but I know some people travel into LA, then drive down to the Disney area.
> 
> https://travel.lacity.org/



thanks for this. When you say it isnt being enforced, what do you mean? We have the same online passenger forms here in Europe. In some countries they just phone people, in some countries the Police call in person to the location specified on the online form.   Did they say how the 14 day quarantines will be checked?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Annual Passholders:

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disneyland-holiday-message-gift-guide-aps-ky1/


----------



## midnight star

BadPinkTink said:


> thanks for this. When you say it isnt being enforced, what do you mean? We have the same online passenger forms here in Europe. In some countries they just phone people, in some countries the Police call in person to the location specified on the online form.   Did they say how the 14 day quarantines will be checked?


It means they are using the honor system. No one is going to call you to make sure you are quarantined for 14 days, and there is no consequences if you don’t.  The only fine seems to be if you don’t fill out that online form once you arrive.


----------



## midnight star

Splitsville is open for outdoor dining.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Not surprising news for DLP:


----------



## midnight star

Carthay now has advanced reservations on the website, NOT app. Website has a lot of traffic.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Don’t think this has been posted yet - starting Friday 11.27, DTD is opening an hour earlier at 0900 -


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Don’t think this has been posted yet - starting Friday 11.27, DTD is opening an hour earlier at 0900 -
> 
> View attachment 540356


GR posted that these will be the new DTD hours through 12/30/20 and that the hours on 12/31/20 will be 9 am - 8 pm.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331946524281085952


----------



## rentayenta

midnight star said:


> Carthay now has advanced reservations on the website, NOT app. Website has a lot of traffic.
> View attachment 540244




I made reservations via the app for 12/30.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those traveling to Los Angeles/L.A. County, new public health measures ("Safer at Home") go into effect from 11/30/20 through 12/20/20 (first page has been updated with this information):

http://www.publichealth.lacounty.go...ail.cfm?unit=media&ou=ph&prog=media&prid=2830

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332469950221479939


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The Sheraton Park Anaheim has sent this email to guests with upcoming reservations:

_Thank you for your interest in the Sheraton Park Hotel at the Anaheim Resort and for booking your upcoming stay with us. *We regret to announce the temporary closure of all hotel operations effective November 30th in light of the ongoing challenges surrounding the pandemic.* You are therefore advised that your reservation has been cancelled but that we remain available to assist you in relocation to one of our Marriott sister properties listed below in the Anaheim Resort should you wish._

It appears that guests can request that their reservations be moved to the Springhill Suites Convention Center or Residence Inn Convention Center.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

News for Premier APs: Refund checks beginning to appear.

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-premier-pass-refunds-ba1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the Speculation Superthread regarding the above ITM article:



KPeterso said:


> I don't think that article is right. I received refunds for my Mom and I related to our Premier Passes. We chose the extension. I believe the checks that we received are for the non-availability of the water parks. I had seen that I would get a refund for that portion. The $ amount would make sense for the water park portion on the passes. And my pass still shows active in the WDW app and has now been extended into February.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333456895449808899
And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/hong-kong-disneyland-to-close-immediately-due-to-covid-19/


----------



## Cal-Pie

Finally!! Official word on expiration extensions!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rpfilTG9c62qm6Rf-wOF8JYo2ZIcry28Po4caMs_4QPQ8


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Cal-Pie said:


> Finally!! Official word on expiration extensions!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rpfilTG9c62qm6Rf-wOF8JYo2ZIcry28Po4caMs_4QPQ8


First page, first post -- updated!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those with upcoming trips to CA, please be aware of the new Regional Stay At Home Order (12/04/20):

https://www.yahoo.com/news/q-californias-stay-home-order-021553852.html
Note that as of 12/04/20, no regions have yet been placed under this order.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334602447885484033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334641978730921985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334602452696322048


----------



## KPeterso

Just got a call from DVC. I was signed up for the annual condo association meeting at Disneyland next week. They called to let me know that the meeting was cancelled (or postponed). Since I had the rep on the phone, I asked about vgc opening this weekend. She said that it will not be opening and all reservations through 12/31 are being cancelled and to keep watching for past that time.


----------



## asunutgirl

KPeterso said:


> Just got a call from DVC. I was signed up for the annual condo association meeting at Disneyland next week. They called to let me know that the meeting was cancelled (or postponed). Since I had the rep on the phone, I asked about vgc opening this weekend. She said that it will not be opening and all reservations through 12/31 are being cancelled and to keep watching for past that time.



I was afraid this was going to happen.  Ugh.  We have family in the area and planned to make a trip to use some of our points and visit family (socially distanced.)  More points to dump into RCI I guess...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Official announcement from DVC about the postponement of the VGC reopening --
From the DIS (updating the first page with this news):
https://dvcfan.com/2020/12/04/disneys-grand-californian-resort-reopening-delayed/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Heads up for those traveling to the Southern CA region:

Different news outlets are saying different things, but the general idea seems to be that the San Joaquin Valley and Southern CA regions have low enough available ICU capacity to trigger the new Stay At Home order. According to Gothic Rosie, if the numbers remain this low by 12:59 pm PT tomorrow (Saturday), then the new restrictions will go into effect 24 hours from then (i.e. Sunday afternoon).

From the L.A. Times (regarding the San Joaquin Valley and Southern CA regions), "Friday’s numbers do not trigger the stay-at-home order. But if the percentages remain below 15% on Saturday, the order would be triggered as early as Sunday."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335104534033514497
https://www.latimes.com/california/...s-and-hospitalizations-soar-as-shutdown-nears
And from Gothic Rosie:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CIZQeY6Bydq/



__
		http://instagr.am/p/CIaAPAFh15i/


----------



## StormyCA

The Regional Order is really confusing, isn't it?  And things can change within 24 hours if a region falls below the 15% ICU capacity.  Honestly, I think it's best that people make no plans to travel if they don't have maximum flexibility and/or can afford cancellation fees.  And of course, no one should violate the order and/or put others in danger.

I was planning to visit my cousin next month but now that's in limbo since they're saying *(notice; what follows is my interpretation)* you aren't supposed to travel into or out of a region if a region is under the Order.  I expect that one or both of our regions will be soon and no one knows how long the Order will remain in effect.   I also saw that *(again, my interpretation)* 'short term rentals' (ie hotels) will need to verify that 'out of region' guests' reservation duration covers the 14 day quarantine period, but again the wording was really vague.  It almost sounded as if no one will be able to book a hotel for less than 14 days.

I guess it'll be made clearer as regions are actually placed under the Order.

@theluckyrabbit : please move to 'Speculation' thread if this is too, well, speculative.


----------



## SeaDis

StormyCA said:


> The Regional Order is really confusing, isn't it?  And things can change within 24 hours if a region falls below the 15% ICU capacity.  Honestly, I think it's best that people make no plans to travel if they don't have maximum flexibility and/or can afford cancellation fees.  And of course, no one should violate the order and/or put others in danger.
> 
> I was planning to visit my cousin next month but now that's in limbo since they're saying *(notice; what follows is my interpretation)* you aren't supposed to travel into or out of a region if a region is under the Order.  I expect that one or both of our regions will be soon and no one knows how long the Order will remain in effect.   I also saw that *(again, my interpretation)* 'short term rentals' (ie hotels) will need to verify that 'out of region' guests' reservation duration covers the 14 day quarantine period, but again the wording was really vague.  It almost sounded as if no one will be able to book a hotel for less than 14 days.
> 
> I guess it'll be made clearer as regions are actually placed under the Order.
> 
> @theluckyrabbit : please move to 'Speculation' thread if this is too, well, speculative.



I think your interpretation is correct.  The official PDF is out now.  I find the hotel/vacation rental issue interesting and more strict than anything we have seen before.  I recall states that instituted hotel quarantines in the past (Hawaii/Alaska examples) were "14 days or length of stay".  This appears to be different, and would explain why VGC will not (could not) reopen.

https://www.gov.ca.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/12.3.20-Stay-at-Home-Order-ICU-Scenario.pdf
"3. Except as otherwise required by law, no hotel or lodging entity in California shall accept or honor out of state reservations for non-essential travel, unless the reservation is for at least the minimum time period required for quarantine and the persons identified in the reservation will quarantine in the hotel or lodging entity until after that time period has expired."


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StormyCA said:


> The Regional Order is really confusing, isn't it?  And things can change within 24 hours if a region falls below the 15% ICU capacity.  Honestly, I think it's best that people make no plans to travel if they don't have maximum flexibility and/or can afford cancellation fees.  And of course, no one should violate the order and/or put others in danger.
> 
> I was planning to visit my cousin next month but now that's in limbo since they're saying *(notice; what follows is my interpretation)* you aren't supposed to travel into or out of a region if a region is under the Order.  I expect that one or both of our regions will be soon and no one knows how long the Order will remain in effect.   I also saw that *(again, my interpretation)* 'short term rentals' (ie hotels) will need to verify that 'out of region' guests' reservation duration covers the 14 day quarantine period, but again the wording was really vague.  It almost sounded as if no one will be able to book a hotel for less than 14 days.
> 
> I guess it'll be made clearer as regions are actually placed under the Order.
> 
> @theluckyrabbit : please move to 'Speculation' thread if this is too, well, speculative.


I think they really want to eliminate non-essential travel as much as possible, so the rule of thumb is non-essential = no go! (But it isn't always that cut and dried, I know.)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Changes for DTD starting 12/07/20:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/select-disneyland-dining-locations-closing-december-7th/
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/12/downtown-disney-dining-changes-rwb1/


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

theluckyrabbit said:


> Changes for DTD starting 12/07/20:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/select-disneyland-dining-locations-closing-december-7th/
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/12/downtown-disney-dining-changes-rwb1/


I'm in a FB group with a bunch of DIS friends, and a group of them were planning on going next weekend to Downtown Disney and Knotts Taste of Merry.  There were a lot of very disappointed posts as they received cancellations on Carthay Circle reservations, canceled their flights, etc.  I had already decided not to join them, but still, it's a sad situation.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'm in a FB group with a bunch of DIS friends, and a group of them were planning on going next weekend to Downtown Disney and Knotts Taste of Merry.  There were a lot of very disappointed posts as they received cancellations on Carthay Circle reservations, canceled their flights, etc.  I had already decided not to join them, but still, it's a sad situation.


It is definitely sad. We spoke with a manager in DCA this evening who said that it was very discouraging for everyone when they got the news today. They really feel so badly for their CMs and these hits just keep coming and coming... I told her that we're sending them so much support from the DIS and she said that meant a lot to her.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who need to cancel travel plans due to the new CA Regional Stay At Home Order:

https://www.latimes.com/travel/stor...el-plans-coronavirus-california-covid19-rules


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DTD and BVS dining reservations cancelled by Disney:

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/12/disneyland-dining-canceled-kj1/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

As of 12/07/20, what's open and closed in SoCal under the new SAH rules:

https://www.yahoo.com/news/whats-open-closed-socal-amid-193935152.html


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Heads up for March 2021!

Official date for Virtual CHOC Walk 2021:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335267831131336704


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those with upcoming non-essential travel to Southern CA, please be aware of the impact of the new SAH regulations.

From Gothic Rosie regarding hotels accepting reservations for non-essential travel under the new SAH order:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CImkB3AhQUP/


From the above post:

_TRAVEL TO SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
I wanted to make those of you who wish to make random hotel arrangements for a visit to anywhere (mostly to Disneyland) in Southern California aware of the new limitations. SoCal is currently under the Regional Stay at Home Order which means if you plan on coming here you'll have to include a 14-day quarantine period for the time BEFORE your planned visit. This limitation is valid through 12.28.20. We cannot move out of this restriction without a 4-week projected 15% or higher ICU bed capacity number at the end of our 3-weeks. I have posted the section on this verbatim from the SAH order. Link to document if you prefer: https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Regional-Stay-at-Home-Order-.aspx_


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DTD closed on Christmas Day (see 5 day schedule, from 12/24-12/28):

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/five-day/2020-12-24/
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/12/downtown-disney-christmas-closed-ba1/


----------



## Mathmagicland

My January 6 DVC reservation at Grand Cal was cancelled sometime within the past couple of days.  Not surprising as CA is so far from meeting the requirements needed to get out of lockdown.


----------



## KPeterso

Mathmagicland said:


> My January 6 DVC reservation at Grand Cal was cancelled sometime within the past couple of days.  Not surprising as CA is so far from meeting the requirements needed to get out of lockdown.



Sorry to hear it, but not surprising as you said. My 1/14 is still showing on my dashboard, but I expect it to be cancelled soon too.


----------



## taaren

Mathmagicland said:


> My January 6 DVC reservation at Grand Cal was cancelled sometime within the past couple of days.  Not surprising as CA is so far from meeting the requirements needed to get out of lockdown.


Thanks for posting about this. Good to know the Thursday 3 week advance cancellations have resumed. I'll expect mine on 1/15 for Feb 5, although I'm throwing in the towel if there isn't an announcement  by 1/8 that VGC is opening since the last two announcements were 4 weeks out.


----------



## AZMermaid

Mathmagicland said:


> My January 6 DVC reservation at Grand Cal was cancelled sometime within the past couple of days.  Not surprising as CA is so far from meeting the requirements needed to get out of lockdown.


Thanks for the update! My 1/8 is still there, but I’m sure not for long....


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland App update (version 6.9)!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Some holiday encouragement -- hang in there, folks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340478927505125377
And from Josh D'Amaro:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CI_fC-NDoT5/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Update on a ride refurb inside DL:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...now-whites-enchanted-wish-at-disneyland-park/
And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...imagined-snow-white-attraction-at-disneyland/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342515520210432001


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342892960367652873


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Stay At Home Order extended for Southern California Region (which includes both L.A. County and OC) until at least 1/16/21:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344025235838930945
https://deadline.com/2020/12/corona...ospitals-overwhelmed-gavin-newsom-1234662437/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344916494807916544


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344696022308708358


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/12/...ock-faces-challenges-steeper-than-matterhorn/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland App update:


----------



## KPeterso

Not that I am surprised at all (who are we kidding, I was expecting it), my VGC reservation for 1/28 was cancelled. Looks like I could book 1/29 and later, but at this point, I assume those will be cancelled too. These points are banked Feb 2019 UY AKV points, so looks like those will be lost come 2/1. I tried hard to use them, but looks like those will be gone.

Will post in Speculation Thread too.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

KPeterso said:


> Not that I am surprised at all (who are we kidding, I was expecting it), my VGC reservation for 1/28 was cancelled. Looks like I could book 1/29 and later, but at this point, I assume those will be cancelled too. These points are banked Feb 2019 UY AKV points, so looks like those will be lost come 2/1. I tried hard to use them, but looks like those will be gone.
> 
> Will post in Speculation Thread too.


My VGC reservation for the weekend of January 22nd was just cancelled too. Such a bummer. Not unexpected, but this is the 4th or 5th reservation that we've had cancelled. I've lost track.


----------



## LilyJC

I just got off the phone with MS as I’m 37 days out from my next VGC stay over Valentine’s weekend. This was a follow up call to one I made on October 31, my banking deadline.

The CM I spoke with confirmed VGC cancellation through January 28th. I was told again that “if” VGC was still not open, my banked points would be extended to the end of May 2021 and 2020 points would automatically be banked. Just a note that these are points from one of my VGC contracts with a March UY for anyone in a similar situation.


----------



## Mathmagicland

LilyJC said:


> I just got off the phone with MS as I’m 37 days out from my next VGC stay over Valentine’s weekend. This was a follow up call to one I made on October 31, my banking deadline.
> 
> The CM I spoke with confirmed VGC cancellation through January 28th. I was told again that “if” VGC was still not open, my banked points would be extended to the end of May 2021 and 2020 points would automatically be banked. Just a note that these are points from one of my VGC contracts with a March UY for anyone in a similar situation.


Thanks for this info.  I’ve cancelled more reservations than I can count over the past year.  I’ve got two out there now, one in April and one in May with banked pointe & a June UY.  Nice to know there is possibility for not losing those points if for some reason it’s not able to open by then.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

KPeterso said:


> Not that I am surprised at all (who are we kidding, I was expecting it), my VGC reservation for 1/28 was cancelled. Looks like I could book 1/29 and later, but at this point, I assume those will be cancelled too. These points are banked Feb 2019 UY AKV points, so looks like those will be lost come 2/1. I tried hard to use them, but looks like those will be gone.
> 
> Will post in Speculation Thread too.





LilyJC said:


> I just got off the phone with MS as I’m 37 days out from my next VGC stay over Valentine’s weekend. This was a follow up call to one I made on October 31, my banking deadline.
> 
> The CM I spoke with confirmed VGC cancellation through January 28th. I was told again that “if” VGC was still not open, my banked points would be extended to the end of May 2021 and 2020 points would automatically be banked. Just a note that these are points from one of my VGC contracts with a March UY for anyone in a similar situation.


Thank you both for the updates. I have posted the new information on the first page.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

While the parks remain closed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348839713835081731

And the DIS article:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-to-serve-as-covid-19-vaccination-super-site/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349145966280986624


----------



## Gaugersaurus

My DVC reservation at GCH for 1/29 to 2/3 was cancelled this morning. Looks like you can still book 2/5 and beyond so seems like they moved to a 2 week rolling cancellation window as tomorrow would've been 14 days out for me.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I am in actual tears:

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...ds-annual-pass-program-parks-closed-pandemic/


----------



## StarlitNight05

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I am in actual tears:
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...ds-annual-pass-program-parks-closed-pandemic/


I had a feeling this was coming. Very sad indeed.

I guess now I can feel better about cancelling my AP. I was having regrets not extending it. 

The only bright side is that once DLR can get back to some sense of normalcy, the parks will be far less crowded. My pocket won't like it too much though!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disneyland ends the current AP program (page one has been updated with this information):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601

The DIS article: Disneyland Annual Passport Program Halted

https://mouseplanet.com/12844/Disneyland_Resort_Ends_Annual_Passholder_Program…

Disney's new webpage with information on ending the AP program and information on refunds: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/annual-passholder-refund-information/


----------



## cruisehopeful

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I am in actual tears:
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...ds-annual-pass-program-parks-closed-pandemic/


Please don't feel too bad, yet. We don't know what the new membership options will be or even when the park will be open. I do understand your sadness, though. I raised my kids at DL, too and have many memories of our time together there. You'll always have those memories.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For help with AP Refund questions:  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKIi3joh8Cv/


AP "Sunsetting" FAQs:  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKFzrNrBM_q/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sad news for DLP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351181822047252483


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Finally some fun news about Avengers Campus:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351575489194975232


----------



## LilyJC

No surprise of course, but I was just checking on my VGC reservation and noticed MS has canceled through 2/11. Mine will be get canceled next Thursday...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LilyJC said:


> No surprise of course, but I was just checking on my VGC reservation and noticed MS has canceled through 2/11. Mine will be get canceled next Thursday...


Thank you for posting this. I'll update the first page.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Let's hope this is good news and a move in the right direction:
CA to Lift SAH Orders on Monday, 1/25/21:  https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-lift-stay-home-orders-075356191.html
Back to the color tiers, i.e. should be purple for L.A. County, OC, and SD County -- being back on the color chart means that the counties can start working again at moving toward that elusive yellow tier.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353744783659864068


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Changes coming to Jungle Cruise when DL reopens:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353811058838876161


----------



## midnight star

Disneyland updated their mask policy to say masks with plastic panels are allowed. 
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ex...town-disney/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsSection


----------



## AquaDame

midnight star said:


> Disneyland updated their mask policy to say masks with plastic panels are allowed.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ex...town-disney/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsSection
> View attachment 552885



At first I thought you meant the plastic shields... glad I was wrong!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

AquaDame said:


> At first I thought you meant the plastic shields... glad I was wrong!


Glad you responded because I just thought they meant shield.  I think this is what they're talking about:


----------



## midnight star

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Glad you responded because I just thought they meant shield.  I think this is what they're talking about:
> 
> View attachment 553089


Yes I believe it helps those who are hard of hearing and need to read lips


----------



## Winnowill

I bought some of those masks with the clear plastic panel several months ago. I haven't ever worn them because my husband, daughter, and best friend all have agreed that they're creepy.


----------



## Mathmagicland

From USA Today - if passed, would allow CA larger theme parks to reopen in Orange tier rather than Yellow tier -

*California legislators introduce bill to hasten Disneyland's reopening*
https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...bill-aims-open-theme-parks-sooner/4393236001/


----------



## WINTER

any thoughts/ideas on when you think it could happen?


----------



## Kender

There's an ongoing speculation thread with lots of input and discussion:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disneyland-reopening-speculation-superthread.3801347/


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

WINTER said:


> any thoughts/ideas on when you think it could happen?





Kender said:


> There's an ongoing speculation thread with lots of input and discussion:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disneyland-reopening-speculation-superthread.3801347/



threads merged.


----------



## helenb

Amy word on GCV reservations after February 11? We're scheduled for the end of March, and really have no idea if we are going or not... . That's beside the issue that this reservation is a re-booking with our credit from David's, and if GCV isn't open, I have no idea if we'll ever be able to get any value for the money we paid.


----------



## LilyJC

helenb said:


> Amy word on GCV reservations after February 11?



Reservations are currently canceled through 2/25. They’ll continue to be canceled week by week each Thursday until an opening of the resort.


----------



## AZMermaid

I’m hopeful we get news of VGC reopening in the next few weeks. I saw Legoland hotel is reopening 2/12. With the success and rumored expansion of DTD reopening, I’m hopeful the hotel opens in the next month or so. Now I have no evidence.... just hope!


----------



## BadPinkTink

thanks to @midnight star
https://www.ocregister.com/2021/02/...adventure-to-launch-food-experience-in-march/
Disney California Adventure will launch a food and beverage experience that is expected to kick off in mid-March during the spring season when the Anaheim theme park typically runs an annual food and wine festival.

“Currently planned to begin mid-March, we will debut an all-new, limited-time ticketed experience, focused on our world-famous food and beverage offerings from around the resort, the latest merchandise and unique, carefully crafted entertainment experiences,” Disneyland president Ken Potrock said in a letter to cast members.

The limited time food and beverage event will bring more than 700 Disney cast members back to work in addition to the 230 employees that have already returned to work along Buena Vista Street, according to theme park officials.

“Teams are working as we speak to start recalling identified cast in the coming weeks,” Potrock said in the letter.

Disney California Adventure and Disneyland closed in March 2020 and are unlikely to return to full operation until spring or summer under COVID-19 health and safety reopening guidelines issued by the state. DCA’s Buena Vista Street returned for shopping and dining in November.

The new ticketed event is targeted to launch in mid-March, take place multiple days per week and include some entertainment but no parades or attractions.

Many of the details of the new DCA food and beverage event have yet to be announced.
There isn’t a name for the event, a description of what it will involve, how much of DCA will be involved, when it will start or how long it will run.
The event will be ticketed but a price has not been announced and it remains to be seen if the free Buena Vista Street experience will continue or not.

One thing is clear: The new Avengers Campus will not be part of the new event. Additional details on what may be offered to legacy annual passholders will be announced at a later date.


----------



## Heather07438

BadPinkTink said:


> thanks to @midnight star
> https://www.ocregister.com/2021/02/...adventure-to-launch-food-experience-in-march/
> Disney California Adventure will launch a food and beverage experience that is expected to kick off in mid-March during the spring season when the Anaheim theme park typically runs an annual food and wine festival.
> 
> “Currently planned to begin mid-March, we will debut an all-new, limited-time ticketed experience, focused on our world-famous food and beverage offerings from around the resort, the latest merchandise and unique, carefully crafted entertainment experiences,” Disneyland president Ken Potrock said in a letter to cast members.
> 
> The limited time food and beverage event will bring more than 700 Disney cast members back to work in addition to the 230 employees that have already returned to work along Buena Vista Street, according to theme park officials.
> 
> “Teams are working as we speak to start recalling identified cast in the coming weeks,” Potrock said in the letter.
> 
> Disney California Adventure and Disneyland closed in March 2020 and are unlikely to return to full operation until spring or summer under COVID-19 health and safety reopening guidelines issued by the state. DCA’s Buena Vista Street returned for shopping and dining in November.
> 
> The new ticketed event is targeted to launch in mid-March, take place multiple days per week and include some entertainment but no parades or attractions.
> 
> Many of the details of the new DCA food and beverage event have yet to be announced.
> There isn’t a name for the event, a description of what it will involve, how much of DCA will be involved, when it will start or how long it will run.
> The event will be ticketed but a price has not been announced and it remains to be seen if the free Buena Vista Street experience will continue or not.
> 
> One thing is clear: The new Avengers Campus will not be part of the new event. Additional details on what may be offered to legacy annual passholders will be announced at a later date.



Great news!


----------



## Stlhawkeye

Is there anywhere I can look to see how far out VGC is cancelling reservations?  I keep checking this and another thread on the DVC board but I’m wondering if there is anywhere more scientific.


----------



## SeaDis

Stlhawkeye said:


> Is there anywhere I can look to see how far out VGC is cancelling reservations?  I keep checking this and another thread on the DVC board but I’m wondering if there is anywhere more scientific.



It's not that far out.  They have been cancelling 2-3 weeks on a rolling basis.  It hasn't varied much from that.  As an example, you can book starting March 5th this morning.  But those will likely be cancelled in the next round.


----------



## KPeterso

Stlhawkeye said:


> Is there anywhere I can look to see how far out VGC is cancelling reservations?  I keep checking this and another thread on the DVC board but I’m wondering if there is anywhere more scientific.



As said by someone else, about 2-3 weeks out. Cancellations are done each Thursday. So the next batch will be for 3/5 - 3/11. Just keep a watch on your dashboard. When I had reservations pending, I would just check my dashboard each Thursday.


----------



## Stlhawkeye

KPeterso said:


> As said by someone else, about 2-3 weeks out. Cancellations are done each Thursday. So the next batch will be for 3/5 - 3/11. Just keep a watch on your dashboard. When I had reservations pending, I would just check my dashboard each Thursday.


Thank you both.  I’m renting DVC points so I don’t think I have a dashboard.  Is there a link or somewhere I can check?  Any help would be great.  I’m just waiting on an email at this point from the rental company.  I don’t like waiting.  If I could see each week where they are at, that would help.  The first page of this thread says 2/11, sounds like it’s well past that now.


----------



## SeaDis

Stlhawkeye said:


> Thank you both.  I’m renting DVC points so I don’t think I have a dashboard.  Is there a link or somewhere I can check?  Any help would be great.  I’m just waiting on an email at this point from the rental company.  I don’t like waiting.  If I could see each week where they are at, that would help.  The first page of this thread says 2/11, sounds like it’s well past that now.



OK, if renting points, I think the answer is... there really isn't an official place to see what has been cancelled.  There are some third-party apps that may show availability, but not cancellations.  I think they are blocked here if memory serves.  The first page hasn't been updated and I wouldn't rely on that.  I think it's a waiting game, and you can check with your owner or broker at the 3-week mark and go from there.

I didn't see your trip dates posted.  But if you are getting nervous and want to try and reschedule to lower the chances of a trip being cancelled, you will want to start that conversation sooner than later, due to the terms of point usage.


----------



## KPeterso

Stlhawkeye said:


> Thank you both.  I’m renting DVC points so I don’t think I have a dashboard.  Is there a link or somewhere I can check?  Any help would be great.  I’m just waiting on an email at this point from the rental company.  I don’t like waiting.  If I could see each week where they are at, that would help.  The first page of this thread says 2/11, sounds like it’s well past that now.



Oh yeah - renting would not have access to the member dashboard. What are the dates of your trip? I can try to remember each Thursday to go in and check how far they are cancelling? Pretty easy to see once they update what dates are not available to book.


----------



## Stlhawkeye

KPeterso said:


> Oh yeah - renting would not have access to the member dashboard. What are the dates of your trip? I can try to remember each Thursday to go in and check how far they are cancelling? Pretty easy to see once they update what dates are not available to book.


Thanks again all.
Dates are 3/20-3/25.  Based on that when do you think we would see a cancellation?  I assume it’s closed through at least the 4th right now.

Would it be March 4th before we hear about 3/20-3/25?


----------



## LilyJC

Stlhawkeye said:


> Would it be March 4th before we hear about 3/20-3/25?



Yes, 3/4 is when the VGC cancellations will bump to 3/19 through 3/25.


----------



## Stlhawkeye

LilyJC said:


> Yes, 3/4 is when the VGC cancellations will bump to 3/19 through 3/25.


Thanks!

Im still really surprised Disney puts guests in a position where they don’t know if their trip is happening until two weeks out.


----------



## LilyJC

Stlhawkeye said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Im still really surprised Disney puts guests in a position where they don’t know if their trip is happening until two weeks out.



Yeah, it’s definitely a bummer situation all around, but DVC is doing the best they can with VGC I guess. My points set to expire at the end of this month from a reservation last weekend were extended to the end of May. Happy about that at least! Hope everything works out for you with your rental company!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Stlhawkeye said:


> ...  The first page of this thread says 2/11, sounds like it’s well past that now.


If anyone wants to post updates, they can post them here on the most recent pages. This superthread is a community effort and all are welcome to participate.
To those who are posting updates, thank you!


----------



## nicole88s

Copied from the news board. Yay!






JETSDAD said:


> VGC reopening May 2nd.  Email just went out to members.
> 
> View attachment 558516


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364636628401221634
A Touch of Disney coming to DCA starting March 18


----------



## mamapenguin

I wish they could open one area for rides- maybe Pixar pier or Carsland like the have done at WDW for the paid extra morning hours/breakfast experience. I might fly in if they did that. Just food and shopping? Only if I was local. It is progress though. I really hope they can open by summer.


----------



## brentm77

mamapenguin said:


> I wish they could open one area for rides- maybe Pixar pier or Carsland like the have done at WDW for the paid extra morning hours/breakfast experience. I might fly in if they did that. Just food and shopping? Only if I was local. It is progress though. I really hope they can open by summer.



The state won't let them open rides yet.  Right now, it is out of their control.


----------



## njchris

I thought it would be more crowded today.  Wasn't too bad.


----------



## audrey2580

California is going to loosen the tier requirements. "Once 2 million vaccine doses are given out in those neighborhoods, the state will make it easier for counties to move through reopening tiers."  We are currently at 1.6 million doses in those zip codes. 

article: https://abc7news.com/politics/ca-to...ore-vaccines-reach-vulnerable-areas/10388607/

Hopefully the lawmakers win their petition for themeparks to open in Orange vs Yellow. Either way good news for Disneyland.


----------



## Lumpy1106

audrey2580 said:


> California is going to loosen the tier requirements. "Once 2 million vaccine doses are given out in those neighborhoods, the state will make it easier for counties to move through reopening tiers."  We are currently at 1.6 million doses in those zip codes.
> 
> article: https://abc7news.com/politics/ca-to...ore-vaccines-reach-vulnerable-areas/10388607/
> 
> Hopefully the lawmakers win their petition for themeparks to open in Orange vs Yellow. Either way good news for Disneyland.


That does appear to be good news.  The Governor was asked about it yesterday (news conference in Long Beach) but his answer didn't make much sense.  Details are still being worked out I am certain.


----------



## brentm77

California theme parks may open outdoors starting April 1, if in red tier.  15% capacity only.  No indoor rides.  California residents only.  Not very helpful, but it is a start.



> The limited reopening would not include indoor rides



Seems somewhat contradicted by this from the story (but I think it is just sloppy reporting):



> Under the new guidelines, there will be both a building capacity limitation and a time limitation. A ride that takes place indoors or goes into a building for a brief period of time may open if it meets both of these requirements.





> Our Disney cast members are heartened by this good news today that the Disney parks will be reopening in a month," Andrea Zinder, president of UFCW Local 324, said in a statement. "They have been furloughed or out of a job for a year now and are excited to go back to work to provide Californians with a bit more magic in their lives. Our priority will be to continue to work closely with the Governor and Disney to ensure our members are kept safe from COVID-19 infections on the job as the parks reopen



https://abc7.com/disney-disneyland-reopening-resort-california-adventure-park/10391723/


----------



## dina444444

brentm77 said:


> California theme parks may open outdoors starting April 1, if in red tier.  15% capacity only.  No indoor rides.  California residents only.  Not very helpful, but it is a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://abc7.com/disney-disneyland-reopening-resort-california-adventure-park/10391723/


It’s not no indoor rides necessarily, the problem is you can’t queue indoors.


----------



## sgrap

How might re-opening affect the Touch of Disney tickets?  Any guesses?

Also, how will California residents be verified?  We are DVC owners at VGC.  Doesn't seem like it would be fair to not allow us to use our ownership.  Of course, I understand it's not about fair, it's about safety.  DH and I are fully vaccinated, and I wonder how vaccinations will affect this rule.  18 year old DD not vaccinated yet.


----------



## brentm77

dina444444 said:


> It’s not no indoor rides necessarily, the problem is you can’t queue indoors.



I hope you are right.  The news story I linked to had two contradictory comments.  One specifically said no indoor rides.  Looking for better source.


----------



## brentm77

sgrap said:


> How might re-opening affect the Touch of Disney tickets?  Any guesses?
> 
> Also, how will California residents be verified?  We are DVC owners at VGC.  Doesn't seem like it would be fair to not allow us to use our ownership.  Of course, I understand it's not about fair, it's about safety.  DH and I are fully vaccinated, and I wonder how vaccinations will affect this rule.  18 year old DD not vaccinated yet.



The story just said they would be verified at the time of ticket purchase.  I don't think we know more than that yet.  I agree that it isn't fair since you own a long-term lease in California if you are a DVC owner.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

sgrap said:


> How might re-opening affect the Touch of Disney tickets?  Any guesses?
> 
> Also, how will California residents be verified?  We are DVC owners at VGC.  Doesn't seem like it would be fair to not allow us to use our ownership.  Of course, I understand it's not about fair, it's about safety.  DH and I are fully vaccinated, and I wonder how vaccinations will affect this rule.  18 year old DD not vaccinated yet.



The reopening shouldn’t affect Touch of Disney, because they won’t open rides while that event is going on. It will still be considered a food event. Residency will only matter when DLR reopens with rides as a theme park.


----------



## dina444444

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CI.../COVID-19/Dimmer-Framework-September_2020.pdf


----------



## AZMermaid

sgrap said:


> How might re-opening affect the Touch of Disney tickets?  Any guesses?
> 
> Also, how will California residents be verified?  We are DVC owners at VGC.  Doesn't seem like it would be fair to not allow us to use our ownership.  Of course, I understand it's not about fair, it's about safety.  DH and I are fully vaccinated, and I wonder how vaccinations will affect this rule.  18 year old DD not vaccinated yet.


I’m in the same boat with a Memorial Day reservation. I said we‘d go regardless, but being there with others allowed in would be too much for us! We’ll be watching this carefully!


----------



## sgrap

AZMermaid said:


> I’m in the same boat with a Memorial Day reservation. I said we‘d go regardless, but being there with others allowed in would be too much for us! We’ll be watching this carefully!


We have reservations at VGC in June, but are going to visit a friend in San Diego in April, so wondering what the qualifications will be.  Will be interesting for sure.


----------



## AZMermaid

So even in Tier 4, it’s still in state only? Wow.


----------



## brentm77

AZMermaid said:


> So even in Tier 4, it’s still in state only? Wow.



That is crazy.  We actually have a place booked in California in July.  One of the reasons is I will be shocked if cases aren't low enough for a fairly normal summer by then.  But if California sticks to these unrealistic expectations, we may be headed back to Florida for a second time this year instead.  Theme parks can open safely with the right precautions and they don't need to restrict it to residents.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just booked offsite for Thanksgiving week, with hopes to move onsite as I impatiently wait for them to open. The ONE time it's been beneficial to be a CA resident during this pandemic.


----------



## DontSpamMe

It appears out of state visitors will no longer be able to attend California theme parks again. At least as long as COVID exists....smh


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm debating whether to bother booking but I'm out of state so not sure if I want to get my hopes up. I was planning WDW again anyways for summer but DL is my 'home' park and would definitely be my first choice. I guess could have a reservation hanging out and cancel it if things don't look optimistic? So frustrating! Like even in yellow... no out of state visitors? But yet anyone can hop on a plane, go to California, and head to the beach. Being in Colorado we're not far away and I know plenty of people that traveled to CA this summer to just enjoy the outdoors. Doesn't seem fair to target one specific business and no one else. And with capacity restrictions anyways the resort is not going to be overwhelmed with out of state guests. Many people may still prefer WDW at first anyways, especially if indoor rides are partially restricted.


----------



## Winnowill

AZMermaid said:


> So even in Tier 4, it’s still in state only? Wow.


And yet, I've come from Arizona to DtD twice, and did BVS the second time, and I'm going to Touch of Disney next month and there are no out-of-state restrictions on that. How does the fact that I don't live in California matter even a little bit?


----------



## mlggator22

Do you think Disney will try to open in red with 15% capacity and no indoor rides (that is most of the rides in the park) or wait for orange. I don't think orange is that far off, honestly. Orange county should be able to reach the orange tier sometime in April.


----------



## AZMermaid

Winnowill said:


> And yet, I've come from Arizona to DtD twice, and did BVS the second time, and I'm going to Touch of Disney next month and there are no out-of-state restrictions on that. How does the fact that I don't live in California matter even a little bit?


Right? I’m in AZ too and our city parks were shut down because so many California sports teams were coming for our tournaments. Sea World is advertising on my FB specifically to AZ residents constantly. So when their rides reopen.... do you have to show CA ID to go on them but you can do the zoo parts without it?


----------



## AZMermaid

mlggator22 said:


> Do you think Disney will try to open in red with 15% capacity and no indoor rides (that is most of the rides in the park) or wait for orange. I don't think orange is that far off, honestly. Orange county should be able to reach the orange tier sometime in April.


I think they’ll wait for Orange, Especially with the festival staring. They may target a date (May 1 maybe?) with the hopes/plan for orange by then.


----------



## FireflyTrance

They could do an expanded “touch of Disney “ in the red tier, charge more and have the outdoor rides open.


----------



## mlggator22

Wow, this may actually be happening. It's hard to believe. I went in told my kids that Newsom was okaying theme parks to open as soon as April 1st, and my son asked if it was Newsom's April Fools joke.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I have the Grand Californian (DVC) booked for August. Slightly worried about ticket availability though. How do you all think tickets will be made available? There is going to be a lot of pent up demand. Personally I think it will be some combo of hotel packages and more expensive park tickets.


----------



## AZMermaid

FireflyTrance said:


> They could do an expanded “touch of Disney “ in the red tier, charge more and have the outdoor rides open.


It’s a good idea, but it seems like they couldn’t until the first round is over since they didn’t restrict out of state people.


----------



## AZMermaid

FireflyTrance said:


> I have the Grand Californian (DVC) booked for August. Slightly worried about ticket availability though. How do you all think tickets will be made available? There is going to be a lot of pent up demand. Personally I think it will be some combo of hotel packages and more expensive park tickets.


I hope Hotel guests get priority. I actually have 2 tickets, just need two more. But then really I may as we’ll need 4!


----------



## Choirmom

This is not great news for us. Rented VGC for last July...rebooked for this July. We are from out of state. I wonder how that's going to work.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

AZMermaid said:


> I hope Hotel guests get priority. I actually have 2 tickets, just need two more. But then really I may as we’ll need 4!


That's my hope too, which is why I'm hoping to switch to onsite when they allow reservations. I have our tickets, but will need 2 for my parents, so I hope I can do that.


----------



## mlggator22

AZMermaid said:


> I hope Hotel guests get priority. I actually have 2 tickets, just need two more. But then really I may as we’ll need 4!


Me too. I plan to get rooms as soon as I know the opening dates. We have been saving up just to do that, so I hope we are able to get rooms and reservations close to opening day whenever that is. 
It really can't be soon enough.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

So excited! We have labor day, but I may try to add an earlier trip in June.


----------



## JenBush

mlggator22 said:


> Do you think Disney will try to open in red with 15% capacity and no indoor rides (that is most of the rides in the park) or wait for orange. I don't think orange is that far off, honestly. Orange county should be able to reach the orange tier sometime in April.


I could see Disney expanding the dining events to include a few outdoor rides until they can open with less restrictions. 15% with no indoor activities and no out of state guests seems too restrictive.


----------



## bcwife76

I was going to try to book the Grand for mid November (or possibly push to Christmas) but coming from Canada I thought my biggest issue would be the border/quarantine at home. Now it might be not getting into Disney because I'm not from Cali


----------



## JenBush

bcwife76 said:


> I was going to try to book the Grand for mid November (or possibly push to Christmas) but coming from Canada I thought my biggest issue would be the border/quarantine at home. Now it might be not getting into Disney because I'm not from Cali


I wouldn’t lose hope just yet. November/December is a long way off. Hopefully by then most people are vaccinated and there won’t be so many restrictions


----------



## bcwife76

JenBush said:


> I wouldn’t lose hope just yet. November/December is a long way off. Hopefully by then most people are vaccinated and there won’t be so many restrictions


Definitely


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I wish I could find a link to the press conference itself but on the Disney Tourist Blog he mentioned Dr. Ghaly said the reason for the out of staters restriction was bc of the states quarantine orders. Which they took to mean once those end the theme parks can have out of state guests? 

Sounds about right to me. And sounds like there's more yet to negotiate between the parks and CA so


----------



## Winnowill

TikiTikiFan said:


> I wish I could find a link to the press conference itself but on the Disney Tourist Blog he mentioned Dr. Ghaly said the reason for the out of staters restriction was bc of the states quarantine orders. Which they took to mean once those end the theme parks can have out of state guests?
> 
> Sounds about right to me. And sounds like there's more yet to negotiate between the parks and CA so


But California doesn't actually have any quarantine orders in place right now. They did, but they went away. They've always had quarantine suggestions, but the actual quarantine order didn't last long.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Winnowill said:


> But California doesn't actually have any quarantine orders in place right now. They did, but they went away. They've always had quarantine suggestions, but the actual quarantine order didn't last long.



"During the press conference, Ghaly explained that theme parks can only accept visitors from within the state of California so long as the statewide travel advisory remains in place.

Since online reservations are required, theme park operators will be able to determine where people are coming from to restrict access because theme parks are required to have people make reservations online prior to their visits."

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/breaking-disneyland-california-adventure-can-reopen-in-april/
Messed up the technical term but this is what the article said. Anyone actually watch that press conference? Be great to know if that's exactly what he said- a lot of us out of state fans could simmer down a bit then.


----------



## kucanhead

Last night I was worried that my mid May VGC reservation would land in a dead period between Taste of Disney and the opening of the parks. Now it could be even worse than I imagined with open parks but my family barred from entering since we're from Nevada. Ugh!


----------



## finchy3

We still had hopes to come from England early August for our booked stay at the Grand Californian, after this in state announcement I feel we have no choice but to cancel


----------



## DieGo2SHAE

finchy3 said:


> We still had hopes to come from England early August for our booked stay at the Grand Californian, after this in state announcement I feel we have no choice but to cancel



I wouldn't cancel. With how well vaccination is now going, corona wont be a thing in the US for more than a month or two more, even in the strictest of places. At worst you may need to prove vaccination status and use masks when in the parks but I doubt they'll even be asking for vaccination status in August and I'd say it's 50-50 as to whether masks will be required by then.


----------



## xiphoid76

I really wouldn’t worry about the out of state issue.  No way that is enforceable or even legal.  It is likely just a suggestion on their part.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

xiphoid76 said:


> I really wouldn’t worry about the out of state issue.  No way that is enforceable or even legal.  It is likely just a suggestion on their part.



Unfortunately, I don't think that's the case. As long as it's part of the guidance from the state they have to follow it. I imagine they'll ask for some kind of proof of residency? Who knows? 

Let's hope it just gets tossed out- they're still negotiating with the state.  My cousin lives there and he was like I can just buy your tickets! Which is a loophole folks can work around- maybe they'll check residency at the gate to prevent that? A nightmare either way that Disney doesn't want to deal with!


----------



## DieGo2SHAE

TikiTikiFan said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think that's the case. As long as it's part of the guidance from the state they have to follow it. I imagine they'll ask for some kind of proof of residency? Who knows?
> 
> Let's hope it just gets tossed out- they're still negotiating with the state.  My cousin lives there and he was like I can just buy your tickets! Which is a loophole folks can work around- maybe they'll check residency at the gate to prevent that? A nightmare either way that Disney doesn't want to deal with!


It wouldn't be any more of a nightmare than when they sell SoCal resident tickets and those even exclude people within the state. Assuming Disney cooperates they definitely could enforce that, which I'm sure the state will bring up in negotiations.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

DieGo2SHAE said:


> It wouldn't be any more of a nightmare than when they sell SoCal resident tickets and those even exclude people within the state. Assuming Disney cooperates they definitely could enforce that, which



Good point. What kind of proof do they ask for that? You just fill in your address or do they make you upload an ID or something?


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Good point. What kind of proof do they ask for that? You just fill in your address or do they make you upload an ID or something?


You have to show your ID to prove you live in SoCal with the SoCal tickets when you enter. Or bring a bill


----------



## superdeluxe

Do we have a list of what attractions are open and which will be closed?  We’re aiming for early spring 2022,  but I like to plan


----------



## upritbass

Disney has not yet announced the opening of DL/DCA, so nobody knows what attractions/rides will be open.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

xiphoid76 said:


> I really wouldn’t worry about the out of state issue.  No way that is enforceable or even legal.  It is likely just a suggestion on their part.



It’s absolutely enforceable and legal.


----------



## dcfromva

I read an article in the WSJ (Saturday/Sunday ,March6-7,2021 pg A7 ) that said, "Opening the park at less than 25% capacity doesn’t make economic sense, said a person familiar with the matter.  If Covid-19 rates continue to fall as projected, though, Disney and other businesses could move into a zone that allows for 25% capacity by mid-April, this person said. Ken Potrock, the president of Disneyland Resort, said the company would be announcing an opening date soon."


----------



## BadPinkTink




----------



## Aurora0427

Disney parks will open and we can’t go because of the out of state ban. My husband still has a California drivers license, but I don’t, and I’m sure they’ll check both ids. I’m freaking vaccinated so very low risk of transmitting covid to anyone. LET ME IN. 

In all seriousness, my husband won’t be fully vaccinated until probably mid summer, so hopefully by fall out of state tourists will be welcome. That’s when he will feel comfortable flying. I bet that restriction eases as states increase vaccination rates. Here’s hoping.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Aurora0427 said:


> Disney parks will open and we can’t go because of the out of state ban. My husband still has a California drivers license, but I don’t, and I’m sure they’ll check both ids. I’m freaking vaccinated so very low risk of transmitting covid to anyone. LET ME IN.
> 
> In all seriousness, my husband won’t be fully vaccinated until probably mid summer, so hopefully by fall out of state tourists will be welcome. That’s when he will feel comfortable flying. I bet that restriction eases as states increase vaccination rates. Here’s hoping.



due to a Presidential Executive Order I can't enter USA.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Aurora0427 said:


> Disney parks will open and we can’t go because of the out of state ban. My husband still has a California drivers license, but I don’t, and I’m sure they’ll check both ids. I’m freaking vaccinated so very low risk of transmitting covid to anyone. LET ME IN.
> 
> In all seriousness, my husband won’t be fully vaccinated until probably mid summer, so hopefully by fall out of state tourists will be welcome. That’s when he will feel comfortable flying. I bet that restriction eases as states increase vaccination rates. Here’s hoping.



I'm with ya!!! So upsetting. I'm getting my vaccine today (yayyyyy) so I'll be all good too by the time we travel. 

So depressing for all us out of stater folks that have had trips canceled and postponed again and again and again and again.....


----------



## Aurora0427

BadPinkTink said:


> due to a Presidential Executive Order I can't enter USA.



I think it’s going to be a long time before international travel opens up. Europe is having a rough time getting anyone vaccinated. I’m actually surprised UK travel is still banned, considering how effective they’ve been at vaccination. I guess because of the variant? My daughter is dreaming of Paris and I’ve had to tell her that’s not happening anytime soon for multiple reasons.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Aurora0427 said:


> I think it’s going to be a long time before international travel opens up. Europe is having a rough time getting anyone vaccinated. I’m actually surprised UK travel is still banned, considering how effective they’ve been at vaccination. I guess because of the variant? My daughter is dreaming of Paris and I’ve had to tell her that’s not happening anytime soon for multiple reasons.



I'm in Ireland, not UK.


----------



## mlggator22

I feel terrible for all of you outside of CA (out of state/out of country). I'm chomping at the bit to get back into Disneyland. I would be crushed to not be able to go once it opened up again. 
But like Tikitikifan, my withdrawals were bad enough that we made a trip to WDW in November. It helped, but I want my Disneyland back.


----------



## gerilyne

We had been planning before COVID going to WDW in November of this year for my boyfriend's 50th birthday but with the uncertainty now of when he may need to work (he is a tech director at a local community theater and we don't know when shows may start again and when he can take time off) so now we are hoping for a Disneyland trip around the same time.  I am hopeful by fall the country is in a place where non-locals can come into the parks. It really is rough being so close and yet seemingly so far.


----------



## felice

Aurora0427 said:


> I think it’s going to be a long time before international travel opens up. Europe is having a rough time getting anyone vaccinated. I’m actually surprised UK travel is still banned, considering how effective they’ve been at vaccination. I guess because of the variant? My daughter is dreaming of Paris and I’ve had to tell her that’s not happening anytime soon for multiple reasons.



The UK government is currently (sadly) not allowing any non-essential inbound or outbound travel and have done for some time now. While there's allegedly a "roadmap" for dropping all restrictions by June, I personally am sceptical that this will happen, at least in the timeframe we've been given. There are still a few too many people here in the UK being a bit silly and not observing the rules.


----------



## Mathmagicland

from the Disneyland website, I believe this is how WDW reopened as well.  

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
As a result of the impact of COVID-19 on operations, FASTPASS and Disney MaxPass services are suspended for the time being and are not available for purchase or use. We will share future updates at a later date.

Magic Morning and Extra Magic Hour offerings will be suspended upon reopening of our hotels and theme parks as we plan to manage capacity. We will share any updates on these offerings at a later date.


----------



## StormyCA

Mathmagicland said:


> from the Disneyland website, I believe this is how WDW reopened as well.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
> As a result of the impact of COVID-19 on operations, FASTPASS and Disney MaxPass services are suspended for the time being and are not available for purchase or use. We will share future updates at a later date.
> 
> Magic Morning and Extra Magic Hour offerings will be suspended upon reopening of our hotels and theme parks as we plan to manage capacity. We will share any updates on these offerings at a later date.



Yep, and that's still the way WDW is operating.  They just reinstated hopping (IIRC) last month.  And you can only hop after 2pm to a park with 'availability'.  

As far as buying tickets, WDW opened ticket and vacation package sales up to people with 'already purchased' tickets & packages first. Once they had been handled they opened purchasing to the general public. It'll be interesting to see if DL does the same.


----------



## Malcon10t

finchy3 said:


> We still had hopes to come from England early August for our booked stay at the Grand Californian, after this in state announcement I feel we have no choice but to cancel


Do you have a VGC, as all other reservations were canceled already?  Also, is England/US resuming travel between the countries? 


xiphoid76 said:


> I really wouldn’t worry about the out of state issue.  No way that is enforceable or even legal.  It is likely just a suggestion on their part.


It is very enforceable.  They will simply request ID at the gate.  They do it for SoCal deals, military deals, and in several other situations. 


TikiTikiFan said:


> Good point. What kind of proof do they ask for that? You just fill in your address or do they make you upload an ID or something?


Show your ID at the gate.


----------



## Corpsebride

Any idea when the hotel restaurants of DLR will be open? A nice din-din at Steakhouse 55 would be great!


----------



## Malcon10t

Corpsebride said:


> Any idea when the hotel restaurants of DLR will be open? A nice din-din at Steakhouse 55 would be great!


Totally agree!!  But thinking of 25% capacity, it would be about 50 people max, and not sure the restaurant could make it there.  But I think at Orange it may be a go at 50% capacity.


----------



## SeaDis

*DISNEYLAND TO OPEN APRIL 30th - Official - CNBC

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/17/disneyland-to-reopen-on-april-30-disney-ceo-bob-chapek-says.html


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...esort-theme-parks-plan-to-reopen-on-april-30/
Official Disney Blogs Post


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

So I’ve read through their home page and will read the blog post in a minute.

Does it sound like people who already have tickets (and are CA residents) will be able to use them?


----------



## StormyCA

SeaDis said:


> *DISNEYLAND TO OPEN APRIL 30th - Official - CNBC
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/17/disneyland-to-reopen-on-april-30-disney-ceo-bob-chapek-says.html



I have to admit I'm surprised it's going to be 'this soon'.  I had expected them to hold off for 25% capacity, so possibly mid-Summer to early-Fall.  

It'll be interesting to see the 'specifics' as to ride operations.


----------



## brightlined

DisneyJamieCA said:


> So I’ve read through their home page and will read the blog post in a minute.
> 
> Does it sound like people who already have tickets (and are CA residents) will be able to use them?


It's not clear from what they announced today. Seems possible, but I'm not sure they've figured it out yet.

However, this struck me:

"We will provide more information as it becomes available. We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds. "

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## kristensideaoffun

brightlined said:


> It's not clear from what they announced today. Seems possible, but I'm not sure they've figured it out yet.
> 
> However, this struck me:
> 
> "We will provide more information as it becomes available. We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds. "
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/



I am guessing that’s in case Orange County regresses in the tiers.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

StormyCA said:


> I have to admit I'm surprised it's going to be 'this soon'.  I had expected them to hold off for 25% capacity, so possibly mid-Summer to early-Fall.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the 'specifics' as to ride operations.


OC should reach Orange tier in the next few weeks. Likely before they open. So they will be at the 25%.


----------



## brightlined

kristensideaoffun said:


> I am guessing that’s in case Orange County regresses in the tiers.


Honestly, it could cover a lot of things. If OC regresses, they wouldn't necessarily need to cancel/refund admission media, unless they were planning on issuing day-specific tickets for reopening (which is probably the big thing we're waiting to find out).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Anyone notice the Grand is reopening on the 29th?

Guessing that’s the surest way to get a reservation...


----------



## SeaDis

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...esort-theme-parks-plan-to-reopen-on-april-30/
> Official Disney Blogs Post



Wow, surprising level of detail for the Parks Blog.  I found the part about CM/local community preview interesting.  Just imagine the coverage & hype this will generate.  I'm assuming the preview will span a week or so (some period between April 20th and 29th):

"In the days leading up to the public opening on April 30, Disneyland Resort will invite cast members and members of the local community to be the first theme park guests after more than a year of closure. _A Touch of Disney_, the limited-time ticketed experience which has sold out, will go on as planned from March 18 through April 19. "


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Anyone notice the Grand is reopening on the 29th?
> 
> Guessing that’s the surest way to get a reservation...


And the only on-site hotel opening at first.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm guessing they'll open the rest of the hotels once they can reach that higher capacity tier designation and/or the out of state restriction is lifted. I'm sure that's about the time we'll see Avengers Campus open too- it'll probably all happen in a domino effect. Bummer for those of you that might want to that on-site (likely) priority though that its only the most expensive hotel opening. But not surprising, considering they were already going to open the DVC villas.


----------



## sgrap

Has anyone seen that hotel guests will be offered reservations first?  

We have June reservations at our DVC home resort at the Grand Californian, but we are from out of state.  Not sure we'll want to keep our reservation if we might not be able to get tickets.


----------



## brightlined

sgrap said:


> Has anyone seen that hotel guests will be offered reservations first?
> 
> We have June reservations at our DVC home resort at the Grand Californian, but we are from out of state.  Not sure we'll want to keep our reservation if we might not be able to get tickets.


I think they'll likely do it like WDW does it. They'll offer reservations all at once, but they'll have separate buckets for regular guests and for resort guests. So even if the regular guest bucket fills up, there would still be reservations available for resort guests. (I'd honestly be shocked if they didn't hold some space for resort guests.)


----------



## crazyventures

sgrap said:


> Has anyone seen that hotel guests will be offered reservations first?
> 
> We have June reservations at our DVC home resort at the Grand Californian, but we are from out of state.  Not sure we'll want to keep our reservation if we might not be able to get tickets.



All I saw was that having an on-site hotel reservation wouldn't guarantee park admission. I assume they'd have to offer some incentive to staying on-property since they've already announced there won't be EMH at first, though. 

I don't think Disneyland will still be operating at 15% come June with how quickly the tier system has changed, how well CA is doing with its infection rates now, and continued vaccine rollout. They'll probably be at 25% by that time.


----------



## sgrap

crazyventures said:


> All I saw was that having an on-site hotel reservation wouldn't guarantee park admission. I assume they'd have to offer some incentive to staying on-property since they've already announced there won't be EMH at first, though.
> 
> I don't think Disneyland will still be operating at 15% come June with how quickly the tier system has changed, how well CA is doing with its infection rates now, and continued vaccine rollout. They'll probably be at 25% by that time.


 Thanks!  And the other question is will they be allowing out of state guests yet  . . .


----------



## Astylla

sgrap said:


> Has anyone seen that hotel guests will be offered reservations first?
> 
> We have June reservations at our DVC home resort at the Grand Californian, but we are from out of state.  Not sure we'll want to keep our reservation if we might not be able to get tickets.



This was speculated even at WDW opening however due to the guidelines of California residents only at first HIGHLY unlikely , as there are not nearly the volume of Disney owned properties available as well. The reservation system is not surprising and I went ahead and booked my flights on SW about $75 round trip for the weekend of May 5th - May 8th and booked Tropicana as well just in case.
I should note my Disney planning currently looks like this now :

April 20th - 25th Aulani
April 25th @ 11:50pm fly to WDW and arrive April 26th 9:45am
April 26th 1 night Saratoga Springs
April 27th to April 30th  Coronado Springs/ Epcot Flower and Garden
April 30th to May 2nd Jambo House

Fly home to Oakland May 2nd
Work May 3rd and half day May 4th
Fly out to Long Beach/ Anaheim May 5th and arrive @ 8pm
May 6th - May 8th Disneyland/ DCA ( pending reservations available)
May 8th fly home to Oakland and work May 9th

Now I'm tired from just reading that LOL.


----------



## Lumpy1106

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  And the other question is will they be allowing out of state guests yet  . . .


No word on that - I'm sure you'll hear it here first.  Numbers are still trending down so fingers crossed.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

sgrap said:


> Has anyone seen that hotel guests will be offered reservations first?
> 
> We have June reservations at our DVC home resort at the Grand Californian, but we are from out of state.  Not sure we'll want to keep our reservation if we might not be able to get tickets.


It's hard to predict what tier CA will be in. Currently out of state residents can't come through the yellow tier, so if they're still in any of the current ones, hotel won't matter. And we don't know what Green tier looks like.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Astylla said:


> This was speculated even at WDW opening however due to the guidelines of California residents only at first HIGHLY unlikely , as there are not nearly the volume of Disney owned properties available as well. The reservation system is not surprising and I went ahead and booked my flights on SW about $75 round trip for the weekend of May 5th - May 8th and booked Tropicana as well just in case.
> I should note my Disney planning currently looks like this now :
> 
> April 20th - 25th Aulani
> April 25th @ 11:50pm fly to WDW and arrive April 26th 9:45am
> April 26th 1 night Saratoga Springs
> April 27th to April 30th  Coronado Springs/ Epcot Flower and Garden
> April 30th to May 2nd Jambo House
> 
> Fly home to Oakland May 2nd
> Work May 3rd and half day May 4th
> Fly out to Long Beach/ Anaheim May 5th and arrive @ 8pm
> May 6th - May 8th Disneyland/ DCA ( pending reservations available)
> May 8th fly home to Oakland and work May 9th
> 
> Now I'm tired from just reading that LOL.



Man, now that looks like a fun time. I need a vacation buddy like you! My family is always like 'can I take a nap yet?'


----------



## pmaurer74

sgrap said:


> Has anyone seen that hotel guests will be offered reservations first?
> 
> We have June reservations at our DVC home resort at the Grand Californian, but we are from out of state.  Not sure we'll want to keep our reservation if we might not be able to get tickets.


We have the same issue with reservations in Mid July and we are out of state too.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Every so often, I check out the industry guidance website and it still says: "Additional activities will be permitted starting April 1, 2021. The guidance is in the process of being updated." I'm hoping we get bread crumb details when that gets updated not just for out of state guests but capacity, indoor rides, etc. 

This is the website I keep checking, for reference: 

https://covid19.ca.gov/industry-guidance/#can-open


----------



## sgrap

Lumpy1106 said:


> No word on that - I'm sure you'll hear it here first.  Numbers are still trending down so fingers crossed.


Thanks!  We are vaccinated and ready!  I wonder if the state will make exceptions for vaccinated people . . .


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  We are vaccinated and ready!  I wonder if the state will make exceptions for vaccinated people . . .


Unlikely. I think that would be way too hard to monitor. Especially with how easy those cards can be counterfeited.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  We are vaccinated and ready!  I wonder if the state will make exceptions for vaccinated people . . .



Vaccinated and ready over here too! A lot of folks on this board probably disagree with me, but I'm optimistic the restriction will be lifted around summer.


----------



## brightlined

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  We are vaccinated and ready!  I wonder if the state will make exceptions for vaccinated people . . .


The other problem is that we don't yet know that vaccination means immunity, specifically with the variants starting to circulate. The best we know so far is that vaccination seems to prevent extreme illness, but that doesn't preclude someone being able to transmit it to someone else, which is really what the out-of-state restrictions are trying to do - stop people from bringing something with them.


----------



## BadPinkTink

It would be so nice if we could celebrate finally getting an official reopening date without all the out of state people bringing down the mood as they cant go.  Its been a year since Disneyland closed, those gates re opening means so much to so many people.  Its like people can't celebrate and be happy because only California residents can go to Disneyland.

I know I will be on YouTube on April 30 finding everyone live streaming the opening, I know it will be emotional and I just can't wait to share the joy and happiness virtually, online from half way across the world with all the California Disboard members.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

brightlined said:


> The other problem is that we don't yet know that vaccination means immunity, specifically with the variants starting to circulate. The best we know so far is that vaccination seems to prevent extreme illness, but that doesn't preclude someone being able to transmit it to someone else, which is really what the out-of-state restrictions are trying to do - stop people from bringing something with them.



Not to dive down the COVID rabbit hole but my university was sharing this info- there's a few research studies that are currently being peer reviewed but essentially the findings were that the vaccines reduce transmission and reduce the amount of the 'viral load' someone carries if they do happen to test positive. We're trying to encourage our students to get vaccinated asap when they can so this is one of the 'press releases' we're putting together to encourage them to when their turn comes.

To keep this on topic though, as the research catches up with everything we might see more changes this summer to guidelines all over the country. 

https://www.advisory.com/en/daily-briefing/2021/03/04/vaccine-transmission
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3790399


----------



## lily_belle

BadPinkTink said:


> It would be so nice if we could celebrate finally getting an official reopening date without all the out of state people bringing down the mood as they cant go.  Its been a year since Disneyland closed, those gates re opening means so much to so many people.  Its like people can't celebrate and be happy because only California residents can go to Disneyland.
> 
> I know I will be on YouTube on April 30 finding everyone live streaming the opening, I know it will be emotional and I just can't wait to share the joy and happiness virtually, online from half way across the world with all the California Disboard members.



Not speaking for everyone else but I am THRILLED they are reopening especially for the cast members. But that doesn't mean I'm also not allowed to be a tiny bit disappointed that I don't have a time I can return to the magic. I will also be glued to YouTube but my feelings are also valid.


----------



## vacay77

brightlined said:


> The other problem is that we don't yet know that vaccination means immunity, specifically with the variants starting to circulate. The best we know so far is that vaccination seems to prevent extreme illness, but that doesn't preclude someone being able to transmit it to someone else, which is really what the out-of-state restrictions are trying to do - stop people from bringing something with them.



I think this is the justification and while I can appreciate it in theory, I don’t know how practical it is. Several Californians were visiting neighboring states (including my home state Arizona) as California was in lockdown mode.   Some of those residents were relatives of mine who were traveling to Arizona as sports teams and also just vacationing (I did not see my relatives while they were in Arizona since me and my immediate family decided to isolate ourselves).


----------



## AZMermaid

pmaurer74 said:


> We have the same issue with reservations in Mid July and we are out of state too.


Us too with Memorial Day weekend. We plan to go.... but if tickets are guaranteed, I’m going to try to sell my reservation for $30 a point and go to the Hotel Del Coronado instead


----------



## BadPinkTink

lily_belle said:


> Not speaking for everyone else but I am THRILLED they are reopening especially for the cast members. But that doesn't mean I'm also not allowed to be a tiny bit disappointed that I don't have a time I can return to the magic. I will also be glued to YouTube but my feelings are also valid.


 It just feels like the joy and happiness of the reopening is being dominated by the out of state people who can't go.


----------



## sgrap

BadPinkTink said:


> It would be so nice if we could celebrate finally getting an official reopening date without all the out of state people bringing down the mood as they cant go.  Its been a year since Disneyland closed, those gates re opening means so much to so many people.  Its like people can't celebrate and be happy because only California residents can go to Disneyland.
> 
> I know I will be on YouTube on April 30 finding everyone live streaming the opening, I know it will be emotional and I just can't wait to share the joy and happiness virtually, online from half way across the world with all the California Disboard members.


I'm not trying to bring the mood down, I'm thrilled for the progress! I am just trying to decide whether to keep or cancel reservations.  DVC needs to be cancelled 31 days ahead of time.  Hopefully by May we'll have more info.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

vacay77 said:


> I think this is the justification and while I can appreciate it in theory, I don’t know how practical it is. Several Californians were visiting neighboring states (including my home state Arizona) as California was in lockdown mode.   Some of those residents were relatives of mine who were traveling to Arizona as sports teams and also just vacationing (I did not see my relatives while they were in Arizona since me and my immediate family decided to isolate ourselves).



Plus, if the idea is that everyone should follow the CA travel advisory to a T then it also says that CA residents shouldn't travel more than 120 miles and avoid all non-essential travel. We know many folks will to see Disneyland! Who wouldn't?  I think it'll get an update soon enough- even if it's just to clarify to CA folks they 'can' travel further in their state. 

Sorry, I'm overly positive these days- I need to be after this year. Things are getting better folks!


----------



## AZMermaid

vacay77 said:


> I think this is the justification and while I can appreciate it in theory, I don’t know how practical it is. Several Californians were visiting neighboring states (including my home state Arizona) as California was in lockdown mode.   Some of those residents were relatives of mine who were traveling to Arizona as sports teams and also just vacationing (I did not see my relatives while they were in Arizona since me and my immediate family decided to isolate ourselves).


Agreed! Our parks just reopened today after so many CA teams kept coming.
It’ll be interesting to see how Sea World handles this. My Facebook today said “AZ residents- we open for spring break”


----------



## AZMermaid

BadPinkTink said:


> It just feels like the joy and happiness of the reopening is being dominated by the out of state people who can't go.


No. We just want info on how to best use our timeshare we own in CA, which only provides for a room, but time is of the essence in cancelling.


----------



## brightlined

vacay77 said:


> I think this is the justification and while I can appreciate it in theory, I don’t know how practical it is. Several Californians were visiting neighboring states (including my home state Arizona) as California was in lockdown mode.   Some of those residents were relatives of mine who were traveling to Arizona as sports teams and also just vacationing (I did not see my relatives while they were in Arizona since me and my immediate family decided to isolate ourselves).


The main thing the state is focusing on with that restriction are dense events - sporting events, concerts, theme parks.

They're not really doing anything about people who come to CA to do "normal" things - they're just trying to stem a tide of thousands of people coming to CA to do something specific.


----------



## pmaurer74

BadPinkTink said:


> It just feels like the joy and happiness of the reopening is being dominated by the out of state people who can't go.


I hope I did not make you feel that way. We are thrilled it is opening. We got a reservation at GCV and FANTASTIC airfare that will likely never happen again. We are just sad to keep canceling trips to Aulani and Disneyland. We are happy for CA residents though.


----------



## sgrap

BadPinkTink said:


> It just feels like the joy and happiness of the reopening is being dominated by the out of state people who can't go.


Perhaps CA residents should start their own thread. Not being snarky, but it could be a place to just post about your excitement.


----------



## sgrap

BadPinkTink said:


> It just feels like the joy and happiness of the reopening is being dominated by the out of state people who can't go.


Perhaps CA residents should start their own thread. Not being snarky, but it could be a place to just post about your excitement. 


AZMermaid said:


> No. We just want info on how to best use our timeshare we own in CA, which only provides for a room, but time is of the essence in cancelling.


Exactly!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

AZMermaid said:


> Agreed! Our parks just reopened today after so many CA teams kept coming.
> It’ll be interesting to see how Sea World handles this. My Facebook today said “AZ residents- we open for spring break”



Sea World has reopened as a zoo, so it does not have the California resident requirement. If it chooses to reopen its rides, it will be classified as a theme park and will have to abide by the CA resident requirement. I am sure the executives there are currently deciding which classification will bring in more people.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Plus, if the idea is that everyone should follow the CA travel advisory to a T then it also says that CA residents shouldn't travel more than 120 miles and avoid all non-essential travel. We know many folks will to see Disneyland! Who wouldn't?  I think it'll get an update soon enough- even if it's just to clarify to CA folks they 'can' travel further in their state.
> 
> Sorry, I'm overly positive these days- I need to be after this year. Things are getting better folks!


I don't want to wade further into this discussion than to say these are two very different scenarios. One is a travel advisory. It is not a ban. The second, for theme parks is a ban. It would be dangerous to even look at regular tier reopening guidelines and try to apply them to theme parks. For whatever reason, this is where our governor has decided his fight is going to be. 

I think everybody should be hopeful, but I think it's safer to hope for fast movement through tiers than a change in the theme park guidelines. Disney (and I would assume other theme parks) appear to have agreed to the conditions set forth by the state. Unlike last year, there isn't the fight.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

sgrap said:


> Perhaps CA residents should start their own thread. Not being snarky, but it could be a place to just post about your excitement.
> 
> Exactly!


There is already thread started for out of state visitors. I don't particularly care who posts on this one, but I don't think CA's need to make their own.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

sgrap said:


> Perhaps CA residents should start their own thread. Not being snarky, but it could be a place to just post about your excitement.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> There is already thread started for out of state visitors. I don't particularly care who posts on this one, but I don't think CA's need to make their own.



And non-CA folks had our own thread to discuss this all and keep things peaceful but the admins are currently reviewing all the reports it got from CA residents flagging it as 'against the rules' from being disgruntled with us that it was automatically locked. Should be fixed by today though! And we can talk over there again.  MaryJo said she'd be looking at it soon.

So let's all play nice! I have no desire to argue with anyone, I'm so happy to see Disneyland reopen!


----------



## sgrap

DisneyJamieCA said:


> There is already thread started for out of state visitors. I don't particularly care who posts on this one, but I don't think CA's need to make their own.


Thanks, I will check for the out of state one!


----------



## AZMermaid

sgrap said:


> Thanks, I will check for the out of state one!


It got shut down. Not sure why.... not enough pixie dust maybe?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

AZMermaid said:


> It got shut down. Not sure why.... not enough pixie dust maybe?



I guess we should just add more pixie dust when it gets reopened? I'll go find Tinkerbell and make her pony up some magic!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> And non-CA folks had our own thread to discuss this all and keep things peaceful but the admins are currently reviewing all the reports it got from CA residents flagging it as 'against the rules' from being disgruntled with us that it was automatically locked. Should be fixed by today though! And we can talk over there again.  MaryJo said she'd be looking at it soon.
> 
> So let's all play nice! I have no desire to argue with anyone, I'm so happy to see Disneyland reopen!


Disappointing to hear that. But I hope you know positively it was CA residents before saying that.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Disappointing to hear that. But I hope you know it was positively CA residents before saying that.



Let's not drag the fight out... I reached out to admin, they're working on it and let me know what was going on- let's just say that. 

Now no more fighting! Disneyland is reopening!! I expect detailed trip reports from you CA folks with all the pictures!!!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Could we please return to discussing official Disneyland reopening news so this thread doesn’t get locked, as well? There have already been two threads locked over the California resident requirement arguments, let’s not make this a third.


----------



## lily_belle

In the spirit of getting back on track - this part from the blog post makes me soooooo excited to watch folks on IG and YouTube in those early days.
_In the days leading up to the public opening on April 30, Disneyland Resort will invite cast members and members of the local community to be the first theme park guests after more than a year of closure._


----------



## tankgirl!

Wonderful news! Does anyone have info on when and how to make reservations at the GCH? Thank you.


----------



## amyg1975

tankgirl! said:


> Wonderful news! Does anyone have info on when and how to make reservations at the GCH? Thank you.


I am wondering the same.


----------



## Candleman

Can anyone recommend someone to follow on Twitter or anywhere else where I can get alerts to ticket sales and reservations? This thread and the forum is great, but I can't always wade through dozens of posts to get quick information.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm wondering how the Haunted Mansion will be handled. At WDW, there's no elevator so they just had the stretching room as a walk through. What will they do at Disneyland?


----------



## JWelch62

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Anyone notice the Grand is reopening on the 29th?
> 
> Guessing that’s the surest way to get a reservation...


That's what I'll be trying for. Big birthday for my wife in May. Hopefully I'll be able to snag a room and reservation to the park.


----------



## brightlined

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm wondering how the Haunted Mansion will be handled. At WDW, there's no elevator so they just had the stretching room as a walk through. What will they do at Disneyland?


With park capacity lower - assuming it's open - they could just put (a lot) fewer people on each elevator.


----------



## DiznyDiva

At DW the haunted mansion mad eye sad. Never knew how much I missed the beginning.

FYI Candy Cane will not be opening up as it is still renovating.  Tropicana is taking reservations and HOJO opens this weekend for reservation and opens May  1st.


----------



## kelmac284

We have airfare that is going to expire by Sept of this year.  It was purchased to go to DL this past Feb.  We really want to use it to come down and I am wondering if when they open the park reservations how for out they will open it up.  I am hoping through at least Sept.  I would get not doing it for Oct thru xmas but I guess we shall see.


----------



## upritbass

AZMermaid said:


> No. We just want info on how to best use our timeshare we own in CA, which only provides for a room, but time is of the essence in cancelling.


I just posted today’s VGC email at
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...vers-group-2-0.2592085/page-216#post-62786968


----------



## DiznyDiva

Airfare is REALLY cheap right now.........


----------



## audrey2580

Candleman said:


> Can anyone recommend someone to follow on Twitter or anywhere else where I can get alerts to ticket sales and reservations? This thread and the forum is great, but I can't always wade through dozens of posts to get quick information.


I have alerts set on twitter for @disneyparks - they are the official news source and broke the news first. For super reliable and no rumors you can follow DisneylandDaily on facebook or instgram. She's awesome.


----------



## Candleman

audrey2580 said:


> I have alerts set on twitter for @disneyparks - they are the official news source and broke the news first. For super reliable and no rumors you can follow DisneylandDaily on facebook or instgram. She's awesome.


Thank you! I'll be following all those. Who do you recommend for some rumors?


----------



## brightlined

kelmac284 said:


> We have airfare that is going to expire by Sept of this year.  It was purchased to go to DL this past Feb.  We really want to use it to come down and I am wondering if when they open the park reservations how for out they will open it up.  I am hoping through at least Sept.  I would get not doing it for Oct thru xmas but I guess we shall see.


Probably not particularly far out at first, if only to avoid overwhelming the system.

Totally spitballing - but I'd wager they'd start with May, maybe June.

It really depends on what they do with park admission, and whether they start with something than the normal tickets. With WDW, paid admission is required to book a park reservation, so that'd be an issue if they don't initially sell standard admission.


----------



## audrey2580

Candleman said:


> Thank you! I'll be following all those. Who do you recommend for some rumors?


http://www.micechat.com/miceage-wp/Their updates are usually filled with speculatation. I have found it's most often correct.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

audrey2580 said:


> http://www.micechat.com/miceage-wp/Their updates are usually filled with speculatation. I have found it's most often correct.



I second this. I also like Disney Tourist Blog  too.


----------



## jodybird511

brightlined said:


> Probably not particularly far out at first, if only to avoid overwhelming the system.
> 
> Totally spitballing - but I'd wager they'd start with May, maybe June.
> 
> It really depends on what they do with park admission, and whether they start with something than the normal tickets. With WDW, paid admission is required to book a park reservation, so that'd be an issue if they don't initially sell standard admission.


I agree that they prob won't go too far out, b/c that really limits when they can open up to out-of-staters.  If all rezzies are already taken up by in-state folks, out-of-staters will have no reason to come and book a hotel


----------



## mlggator22

I am also wondering when the reservations will open for the GC. I plan to book as soon as I can for multiple dates. 
I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!
We have just had an awful year in my family. Lots of stress, anxiety and depression. We all need this so badly. 

I am just so nervous about being to get reservations for the hotel and for the parks. I know everyone and their grandmother will be trying to tickets and reservations alongside me. 

But again, I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZMermaid

Anyone else have previously bought tickets that have dropped off the app?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.micechat.com/285449-dav...ybHczUc_iUo3F9CHomWQYVaJtBfvjWNP7mxSI9VmFOu2E
Just an FYI... this article talks about some of the local homeless changing the atmosphere a bit around the resort. I'm assuming that will change quickly once things get rolling but something to be aware of for those that can go right away. Stay safe!


----------



## audrey2580

AZMermaid said:


> Anyone else have previously bought tickets that have dropped off the app?


This happened to me twice. Luckily mine are back now. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I am going to lock this for now. I will come back after work


----------

